# Amplificador con TDA1562



## Nahuan

Les comento que recién estoy incursionando en el tema de la electrónica, y tengo muchas ganas de fabricarme un amplificador para escuchar en casa. Recién estuve viendo el TDA1562, y la verdad es que me pareció bastante piola para fabricar.
Mi idea es armar una caja, con un sub-woofer, y un parlante para medios (tweeter por ahora no). Pero la idea seria meterle un crossover de 2 vias, para no tener armar 2 amplificadores, y ademas para que se escuche mejor, ademas de un equalizador de 5 vias, o algo similar.

Lo me gustaría saber es:
1- ¿que tal es el integrado este para armar el amplificador? ¿anda bien, suponiendo que se arme correctamente?

2- ¿es posible fabricar un crossover pasivo, para asi evitarme construir una fuente para cada cosa? Porque según lo que estuve buscando (y busque mucho), amplificador, crossover y equalizador necesitan fuentes distintas.
En caso de que se pueda, ¿alguien tiene algún circuito, mas o menos sencillo, que me pueda pasar?

Bueno, es todo por ahora. Si alguien puede darme una mano, se lo agradezco.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Se adjunta una  recopilación hecha por Mnicolau (gracias por tomarte el trabajo). Los archivos fueron posteados a lo largo del tema.
> 
> Los tres archivos son un artículo publicado por Elektor -que incluye un PCB-, una Nota de Aplicación de Phillips, de 2004 y un PCB diseñado por el mismo Mnicolau basado en los conceptos de la Nota de Aplicación.


----------



## juanjaem

Hace un año arme yo ese amplificador y te voy a decir los inconvenientes y ventajas que tiene:

*INCONVENIENTES:*
   -Consume mucho (de 8 a 10 amperios) y por ello solo se suele usar bateria de coche en vez de transformador.
   -La potencia real de los graves es de 22 watios aproximadamente. Asique si kieres graves solo vas a disponer de 22 watt.
   -El integrado te sale por  de 10 euros y pico (si lo pillas barato).
   -El disipador debe disipar bien porke calienta que da gusto.
   -Si no le suministras los amperios ke come, te suenan unos ruidos como de picoteo (chispeo) en los graves.

*VENTAJAS:*
   -Es muy facil de montar.
   -Ocupa poco espacio (segun como diseñes la placa)
   -Suena bastante bien en cuanto a calidad. Pero ya sabes ke graves son 22 wat.
   -La señal de entrada que le debes suministrar es relativamente baja (aprox unos 400mV). Por ello puedes enchufarle a la entrada directamente un mp3 o lo ke kieras.
   -Para un coche va de miedo si no te kieres complicar la vida.
--------------------------------------------------

Yo te recomiendo que si lo vas a usar para dentro de tu casa, que te montes otro distinto (hay muchos). Y tambien te recomiendo ke si lo armas ke uses para alimentarlo una bateria  de coche.

si de verdad kieres ke suene bien armate uno con un STK4162 II que da muy buen rendimiento para el precio ke te sale, y es facil de armar. El integrado sale por unos 10 euros tambien y se alimenta de con una fuente de alimentadion de 24 0 24, que cuando la rectificas se keda en unos +33 0 -33voltios ke va de miedo y consume 1'5 A aproximadamente


En cuando preamplificador con control de tonos te recomiendo uno con el TDA1524 A ke esta de lujo.

Si te interesa puedo escanear aki el eskema del amplificador y dejo unas fotos.


----------



## Nahuan

Muchas gracias juan. Estuve viendo el STK, y la verdad es que parece bastante bueno, pero creo que primero me voy a armar un par de amplificadores mas chicos, como para ir probando. Seguro que voy a quemar algo, y prefiero arriesgarme con un TDA de los baratos, antes que con uno de esos STK, por lo menos hasta que le agarre la mano.
Pero si podes postear unas fotos, estaria bueno...

Voy a ver si consigo un poco mas de información sobre los crossovers, porque lo que tengo es bastante compicado.

Muchas gracias...Bye


----------



## juanjaem

Prueba con un TDA1554. Suena estupendamente (mucho mas de lo ke te puedas imaginar).

Consume muy poco, aproximadamente unos 2 A y pico a pleno rendimiento.

El integrado vale unos 5 euros y el disipador a de ser normal. Yo se lo tengo puesto con un mini ventilador de cpu pero es porke no tiene salida al aire del exterior y tengo puesto dos integrados, de modo ke me da de potencia 22 x 4 watt (aunque todo el mundo sabe que no son reales, de ser así consumiria a pleno rendimiento mas de 88 wattios, y cuando lo mido con el amperimetro solo mide 4 con picos de hasta 6 Amperios).

De todas maneras es de los mejores ke te puedes montar

Con el amperimetro tambien observe, ke cuando el volumen esta puesto a menos de la mitad del total, consume muy poco (mucho menos ke cuando esta al maximo en cuanto relaccion potencia consumo)


----------



## Nahuan

Muchas gracias juan... Recien llego del centro, donde compre todos los componentes para ver si puedo hacer andar el amplificador... Yo soy de argentina, y te cuento que aca consegui el tda1554 en $9, o sea 2,5 euros mas o menos... bastante bien...

Pero tengo un par de dudas... tengo un transformador de 12v, pero no se que amperaje.. como hago para medirlo (si se puede)??? o no interesa el amperaje y lo mando nomas??

sera my complicado armarlo en una plaqueta universal, o me conviene comprar la plaqueta correspondiente???

Gracias otra vez por la onda...

NAHUAN


----------



## juanjaem

Si no pone la intensidad que da el transformador va a ser dificil averiguarlo. Yo con transformador no he probado nunca el tda1554, solo lo he probado con bateria de moto.

El circuito integrado se puede alimentar de 6 a 18 voltios, lo cual necesitas un trasformador o de 9 o de 12 voltios, de manera que al rectificar la corriente se te quede en 12 o 15 voltios.

Puedes acerte un rectificador de corriente muy facilmente. Aqui te dejo un pdf de plaquetodo ke te explica. 

En el pdf, donde pone la lista de componentes para hacer la fuente de alimentacion, tu no le hagas caso a eso, tu al hombre de la tienda le dices: Deme 4 diodos rectificadores de corriente de 5 amperios para arriba (aunque sea de 20 amperios no pasa na, solo ke sera mas caro) y un condensador de 25 voltios de 2200uF.

El transformador cuanto mas grande sea mas amperios da, nose hazte una idea aver si lo averiguas.

hasta otra


----------



## WINY_82

hola

hay bastante en la red de diferentes  de diagramas pero al final todos vienen siendo lo mismo. y agarre este. solo que le hice unas modificaciones, en lugar de capacitor de 4700uf por cada lift supply puse 2 en paralelo. esto lo vi en otro diagrama. y negue la entrada de stby con un transitor pnp en 2n3906 para que funcionara con el remoto del estereo. lo arme bien siguiendo las instrucciones e hice mi pcb. pero al final del dia no me quedo. y eso que lei todo, datasheet etc. teniendo tiempo lo reviso de nuevo. haber en que me quedo mal. algo me equivoque o si no son las leyes de murphy. bueno total pienso que es un buen amplificador para empezar. pero si quieres algo bueno con mas potencia para tu carro tendras que empezar a estudiar primero como hacer fuentes de 12 vcd a +/- 24 volt en adelante. y ya que domines esto. ( en esta etapa estoy) te avientas a hacer amplificadorfcadores mas grandecitos.
bueno ya que termine y me funcione el tda1562q posteare unas fotos y tal vez un video para que chequen el dato saludos!


----------



## juanjaem

Yo lo monte en otro mucho mas sencillo, sin mute y nada adicional que fuese prescindible para amplificar, que lo saque del datasheet, pero el que hay ahora no es el mismo que el de hace un par de años.


----------



## WINY_82

Hola

Juanjem, ya me habias comentado que le circuito que armaste era diferente al que hoy en dia aparece en el datasheet.
de caulquier manera ya he armado este amplificador de muchas maneras, con preamplificador con ganacia, con amplificador seguidor a ala entrada del tda1562q para eliminar un voltage de dc que se me estab colando, etc. varios intentos

voy a describir las pruebas que realize el dia de hoy con el tda1562q 

1.- al estar analizando el problema  del nivel de corriente directa en el altavoz, me di c uenta que efectivamente ese nivel de dc estaba en la entrada del amplificador. asi que decidi armar un circuito preamplificador entre la salida del dvd y la entrada del tda1562. lo realize con el lm324 que es un circuito que contiene cuatro operacionales ya compensados. 
con esto se elimino el nivel de dc que tenia en el entrada yse elimino en la salida del tda1562, asi que pude quitar el capacitor de acoplamiento que le habia puesto en serie a la bocina. pero seguia con el problema que al subir el volumen del dvd al 15-20 porciento se empezaba a cortar el sonido. 

2.- el proposito para el cual queria originalmente este amplificador era para conectarle unos bajos y traerlos puestos en el automovil. asi que me decidi a aprovechar que ya tenia el lm324 y realize un filtro pasabajos activo entre el dvd y la entrada del tda1562q. efectivamente funciono y logre subir un poco mas el volumen del dvd pero el bajeo se escuchaba muy poco y todavia se escuchaban frecuencias altas en la bocina que no queria escuchar, asi que despues rearme de nuevo el circuito poniendo otro filtro pasabajos despues del primer filtro pasabajos,  adjunto el diagrama. efectivamente filtro mucho mas el bajo, y ya le pude subir al 100 % el volumen del dvd sin que se cortara, pero la bocina no se escuhaba mucho, el cono de la bocina se movia un poco asi que se me ocurrio que despues de filtrar la salida del dvd 2 veces  depues poner un circuito preamplificador con ganancia  usando un potenciomentro para que llegar a la entrada del tda1562q con un nivel de señal mas grande. 
lo realize y encendi todo, efectivamente amplificadorfico mas las frecuencias bajas, ya movia el cono mucho mas fuerte, se veia como a simple vista  el cono de la bocina " cartoneaba ". esta bocina es de 150 watt pmmpo de 6.5 pulgadas con iman de medio kilo marca steren. 
pero hubo varios detalles, se colo un ruido hummmmm en la bocina, cuando le subia al maximo en el dvd y al maximo del potenciometro del preamplificadro se distorsionaba mucho el sonido, medi la corriente de consumo y fue de tan solo* 1 ampere*, de los 10 amperes que debe usar a maxima potencia segun pablin.com. . al estar funcionando le desconecte los 4 capacitores de 4700 microfaradios de las lift supply y siguio funcionando igual, siin ninguna diferencia, pero los capacitores si estaban cargados, que me pueden decir sobre esto?????

otra cosa que quiero comentar es que el diseño del filtro lo realize yo con los conocimientos que tengo, no pretendo sustituir o insinuar que es mejor que otros filtros ya publicados, este filtro lo arme con lo que tenia a la mano y para mi parecer funciono bien exceptuando lo del ruido que se colo.


mañana es mi dia de descanso y espero dedicarle mas tiempo al analisis y diseño de este amplificador. 
Suerte con el armado. 

adjunto los diagramas que arme ayer 

Saludos!


----------



## DANIEL 38

Prueba con un tda 2040 anda muy bien.


----------



## WINY_82

Hola Daniel 38


muchas gracias por la recomendacion con el tda2040
lo que pasa es que aca donde vivo es dificil encontrar este tipo de amplificador.
ademas ya hice el gasto con 4 tda1562q s10 y pues quiero aprovecharlos.

pero ya tengo una luz de esperanza.

hace tres dias mande un mail a nxp de philips para que me ayudara con un diagrama para armar el tda1562q s10, diferente al que la mayoria he encontrado y diferente al que todos me recomiendan.
y me contesto mandandome un datasheet diferente aun al que muestra en su pagina oficial de philips.. donde viene un diagrama diferente e información adicional

voy a tratar de armarlo para ver si funciona bien.

esperemos que me vaya bien

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro soy de buenos aires argentina bue mi experiencia con el tda 1562q es muy buena lo uso con una fuente de pc que me costo 49$ argentinos y entrega en 12v 20 amper y lo combine con un tda 8571j que tambien vaje de pablin y el 1562 lo uso para un woofersito  moon de muy mala calidad de 12” golpea bien para una casa el secreto es la caja el otro tda que es el 8571j tiene 4 salidas les conecte cuatro bocinas que tampoco son de buena calidad y se escucha en un pelicula hasta cuando se cae una moneda resumiendo use este pcb para el tda1562q

lista de componentes:

R1, R2, R18, R19-------------------------------4K7
R3-----------------------------------------------15K
R4, R6, R7--------------------------------------100K
R5----------------------------------------------22K
R8----------------------------------------------82K
R9, R11, R14----------------------------------47K
R10--------------------------------------------68K
R12--------------------------------------------120K
R13--------------------------------------------1M2
R15, R16--------------------------------------2K2
R17--------------------------------------------470K
R20--------------------------------------------1K
R21------------------- ------------------------10

P1----------- ----------------------------------100K/lin
P2----------------------------------------------2X25K/lin


C1----------------------------------------------2 uF / 25 v
C2, C14----------------------------------------10uF / 25v
C3, C4, C5, C6, C8, C9, C10, C11, C13---100nF
C7----------------------------------------------15nF
C12--------------------------------------------4,7uF / 25v
C15, C16, C17---------------------------------4700uF / 25v
C18 --------------------------------------------470uF / 25v
C19---------------------------------------------100nF

U1----------------------------------------------TL 074
U2----------------------------------------------TL 071
U3----------------------------------------------TDA1562Q

K1, K2, K3-------------------------------------NSL 25-3G
K7----------------------------------------------NSL 25-2G
K4, K5, K6-------------------------------------FIN63-P


----------



## Maritto

Mira, yo ya me canse de que te te metan el perro en esos lugarcitos como aries (enrealidad no te meten el perro, porque te venden un producto, pero te "hecen creer" algo que no es, aveces las placas que te venden armadas, tienen algunas especificaciones aplicadas, que ellos no te dicen! por eso son muy mucho mas caras! ).

Indagando bastante averigue y me terminaron por decir que si te consume como 10 amp. ese amplificador, que tiene muy buena calidad, pero nunca te olvides de tres cosas:

1)El montaje cuidadoso (compra buenos cables, aislados, fijate que te los venden en cualquier lado pero los tenes que saber elegir, hacen la diferencia!)

2)El gabinete y la aislacion! es lo que evita que se te meta ruido y hace casi en un %50 de la calidad final (sino se te mete un ruido horrendo y no vale la pena!)

3)Ultimo pero por nada menos importante La Fuente de Alimentación! lamentablemente me dijeron que no vale la pena armarse una fuente asi de 12v 10 Amp., me dijeron: "fiera conseguite un bateria de auto" es mas estable, no te tenes que preocupar nada mas que por cargarla (con un transformador de 9-12v y un puente rectificador alcanza segun me dijerom) y listo! por supuesto que en aries me quisieron encajar la plaquita que ni por lejos de banca 10 amp! ("reforza las pistas con estaño" te podrian decir, pero no lo hacen! o son o ignorantes, o malditos!) reforza las pistas con estaño!

Vale la pena, mañana (si abre) me compro el tda1562 que esta barato y yo armo la placa!.

Espero que te sirva mi aporte, ah por cierto, no es por arruinarles el negocio a los niños de aries, pero cuando compren una plaquita armada, escaneenla de los dos lados y compartamos eso, publiquenla. Para los amantes de la guitarra como yo! (que primero me arme el amplificador y todavia nu me compre la guitarra!) dentro de poco les posteo el pcb y el lado de los componentes (tal como lo venden el aries), con el papelito del circuito del amplificador de 25w con tda 1510 (y las modificaciones para un 1515), el preamplificador para guitarra (con control de tono, etc...) y si me juego y me compro las placas del amplificador con transistores 3055 (de 130w RMS! supuestamente... mmmmmmmm) y el del amplificador con tda1562.
Por supuesto si el foro permite que haga estas publicacionesm que no son para fines comerciales, sino para compartir con todos el conocimiento que es de todos!

para que no les arranquen la cabezota como ami me hicieron!

perdon por el post tan largo, pero alguien lo tenia que decir!

Gracias a todos por sus aporte y preguntas que mantienen vivo a este foro y al interes de los pibes a los que nos gusta quemar cosas!

Saludos David.

P.D. perdon porque en otro post habia prometido esta publiccacion pero no pude! perdon enserio si los hice esperar al dope! ahora no les fallo!


----------



## gaston sj

hola pues yo compre y arme el circuito de 130w y realmente anda excelente y es muy cierto sobre lo que dises de las aries ya que hay varios circuitos que no me funcionaron pero el circuito de 130w es muy viejo y seria muy malo si no andubiese solamente lo hacen un monton de fabricantes como plaquetodo technic artekit y otrros mas te lo recomiendo por que funciona y es relativamente economico 

saludos y no se confien en los que les venden las placas!


----------



## TEO_RAZA

primero que todo saludarlos y felicitarlos por este gran foro

saben tengo un problema con mi tda1562q 

mi problema es el siguiente:

resulta que lo quiero para instalarlo en mi carro pero el amplificador me anda muy mal ya que al subirle el volumen + del 50% me empiezan a chicharrear los graves (es un sonido como si se cortaran los graves) y no se que puede ser y queria pedirles su ayuda ya que ustedes lo an armado y les funciona bien.

miren estos son los que arme estan tal cual como salen en las imagenes pero con los 2 me pasa los mismo.

desde ya muchas gracias y saludos......


----------



## Maritto

TEO_RAZA
Estimado amigo chileno, gracias x tu aporte que tambien hace a la construccion de este foro.
Los que les pasa a ustedes, es un error bastante común, como sabrán, la potencia de los graves no supera los 22w con este circuito, debido a que los picos de 70 o 50w que genera, se logran gracias a la energia que almacena un capacitor, por lo tanto, como se imaginaran, no tiene tanto aguante.
Este es un engaño muy comun y lo mas gracioso es que no es algo nuevo, los fabricantes de amplificador llevan engañando a la gente por mucho tiempo con esto de la diferencia entre la potenci PICO y la potencia normal de trabajo.
De igual manera, no deberías experimentar ese problema, ya que si bien no amplifica mas de 22w en los graves, no tiene por que escucharse ese "corte", sino mas bien una baja (relativa) de los bajos, es decir escucharlos menos a medida que se escuchan más los medios y altos.
Para mi el problema puede estar en los parlantes que estas utilizando, si no estan hechos para aguantar los graves a tal potencia, sucederia algo parecido a lo que describes.
Prueba agregándole un filtro, o armando un equalizador para la entrada, para prevenir la potenciacíón de esos graves que te molestan (porque sino cambias los parlantes, no pobras amplificar esos graves así que eliminalos! >-) ). Digo no?
Suerte con eso amigo!
Espero tu respuesta para saber que sucedio con eso!








Las malvinas son argentinas...Gracias por todo ex combatientes y feliz día!


----------



## Maritto

Bueno Gente, lo prometido es cumplido! Perdon x hacerlos esperar a los que estaba interesados en esto!
Para los que no saben, aca les mando el PCB, circuito y diagrama de comp. para armar un preamplificador p/ los violeros, amplificador de 25w (suena excelente lo conecte a la salida de uno de los parlantes de la PC, no se van a arrepentir). en conjunto, armarlos me costo alrededor de los $30 (sin contar la fuente que es mas o menos saladita!) usen una bateria de auto para el amplificador! jeje
Suerte!


----------



## Maritto

Aca el amplificador de 25w


----------



## Maritto

Aca estan los circuitos


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> primero que todo saludarlos y felicitarlos por este gran foro
> 
> saben tengo un problema con mi tda1562q
> 
> mi problema es el siguiente:
> 
> resulta que lo quiero para instalarlo en mi carro pero el amplificador me anda muy mal ya que al subirle el volumen + del 50% me empiezan a chicharrear los graves (es un sonido como si se cortaran los graves) y no se que puede ser y queria pedirles su ayuda ya que ustedes lo an armado y les funciona bien.
> 
> miren estos son los que arme estan tal cual como salen en las imagenes pero con los 2 me pasa los mismo.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias y saludos......




TEO te mando el pcb imprimilo en el paint las medidas son 120x38
no olvides que con el filtro amplifica 40Hz a 130Hz (es para sbwoofer)


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

si puede ser eso me paso con el tda2003

En cuanto al disipador ponele uno de pentium esos que venden en cualquier casa de PC si no encontras  busca en casas de electrónica de audio por que todos no trabajan con disipadores grandes


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Yo estoy con esto del TDA1562Q desde hace ya tiempo. La verdad que es un integrado muy delicado y da buenos resultados en aplicaciones de car-audio de uso general. Acá les paso un archivo donde está una placa bastante compacta que he armado personalmente y la verdad que es muy rápida de hacer. Tengo una armada dentro de un subwoofer de casa alimentada con una placa de fuente de PC ya que es una realidad que armé fuentes de todo tipo, con filtros, con bobinas antiripple, con 20000 microfaradios de filtrado y el tipo cuando lo exigis o la entrada la pasa de graves hace ese chirrido en el parlante que si usas una batería no lo hace. 

Bueno, espero que les sirva y suerte en el armado!


----------



## Juan Jose

aca va una explicación de como es el funcionamiento del integrado en clase H y porque consigue esa potencia solo con los 12 vcc de la batería. Espero les sea útil.

saludos.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

hola amigo Juan Jose Galleni

disculpa pero el tda1562q yo lo arme y lo prove con una bateria de auto de 12vcc y me produce ese chirrido ó chisporroteo en el parlante al aumentarle el volumen a + del 50% que me recomiendas que haga

¿si armo el circuito que tu posteaste ahora desaparesera ese chisporroteo ó chirrido?


desde ya te doy las gracias 

y  saludosss...............


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola TEO_RAZA. Yo llevo armadas de estas unas 20 placas. Me ha pasado de todo. 
El tema es que el integrado es bastante delicado. Te comento a continuacion algunas de las cosas que me pasaron y como las solucioné. Como puedes ver la electrónica externa de la placa es muy sencilla y arranca de primera. Ante la conexión de la batería debe hacer un plop en el parlante, el led de estado prende y se debe apagar antes de un segundo. Si queda prendido es que algo esta mal. Ni hablar si el integrado se calienta.

No tiene muchos componentes pero hay que tener varios cuidados a saber:

1 - Los integrados deben ser Philips originales con el logo impreso en relieve. Me pasó una vuelta tener que devolver 5 unidades porque no arrancaban de ninguna manera. 
2 - Los capacitortes de 4700 microfaradios deben ser de buena calidad. Si tienes posibilidades de medirlos mejor. No deben tener mucha resistencia interna ni excesivas pérdidas porque sino el integrado no conmuta a clase H y no puede genera la potencia que le pides.
3 - Las pistas si puedes las debes estañar todas. Principalmente las de alimentación y salida de parlantes. 
4 - En lo posible, soldar los cables de aliemntación y parlantes directo a la placa. Evita malos contactos y como utiliza corrientes elevadas hay que utilizar cable de por lo menos 2.5 mm cuadrados de sección y corta longitud.
5 - La señal de entrada no debe ser exesiva. OJO que algunos equipos de audio car tiene varios voltios de salida de pre out y esto si no tiene un preamplificador que adecue las impedancias entre el estereo y el amplificador puede hacer que se autoproteja.
6 - Lo mas importante es repetar la impedancia del altoparlante!!!!!. El integradito este tiene un muy buen controlador de impedancias y te puedo asegurar que funciona de maravillas. Ante una bajada de impedancia en la salida (menos de 3 ohms) el tipo se autoproteje cortando la salida por micosegundos. (esto es el chirrido).
7 - Una buena alimentación siempre por encima de los 12 Vcc. Si es menor se sutoproteje por excesiva corriente ya que a menor tensión si quieres sacarle la misma potencia la corriente aumenta.
Por último: Soldador de 20 W no mas ya que se recalientan las patas y puedes destruirlo internamente.

Por todo lo anterior yo probaría: primero conectandole un parlante de 6 u 8 ohms de impedancia y controlar el chirrido.
Luego medir la tensión de la batería y comprobar que no se cae de 12 vcc cuando hace el chirrido. También que no calenete en demacia (generalmente se puede tocar el dicipador con la mano). Creo yo que lo mas probable es una de estas dos cosas o baja impedancia o batería baja.

Espero que tengas suerte con tu amplificador.

saludos.


----------



## rampa

Bue... copn respecto a mi experiencia realmente no encontre potencia mas sencilla y mas economica con tan alto rendimiento.
La potencia real del integrado es de 75w pero utilizarlo a esa potencia se distorciona bastante por eso en la gran mayoria de los circuitos aca posteados figuran en 55w.

Yo realice un amplificador estereo con el TDA1562 y con dos buenos bafles realmente suena que da miedo (las vecinas vinieron a quejarse).

El precio que pague por cada uno aca en Cordoba - Argentina fue de 12 pesos es decir $3.5 dolares.

Para mejorar todo tipo de ajustes tambien realice un equalizador de 5 bandas pasivo... realmente la ganancia es notoria.

Cuando lo conecte a mi futuro auto (dentro de 2 meses) les cuento que tal funciona.

Aca les dejo una foto de mi potencia con el TDA1562 terminada:

http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen056mu2.jpg

Suerte y cualquier consulta me avisan.


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola te felicito por lo lindo que te quedo yo  te recomiendo que la combines con dos TDA 7581j para poner 8 parlantes en las puertas obvia mente para frecuencias altas por que para 40Hz a 130Hz ya tenes los TDA1562 acá de dejo una foto de un 7581j a i aparte consumen 7.5 Amper cada uno sumando todos tendrías 20A de los 1562 y 15Ade los 7581j 35A pero estarías teniendo 8 parlantes y dos woofers en el auto 

un saludo juanjoa


----------



## Maritto

Holas! como andas? la verdad que yo no lo e probado, pero dicen que si bien con bajas frecuencias anda bien, la potencia real a bajas frecuencias es de 22w, NO mas, debido a las limitaciones que ofrece este integrado, para tal tipo de aplicaciones (con fuertes graves) te recomiendo un amplificador con transistores (con MOSFET mas precisamente!).
Saludosy suerte con eso!

Luis

Gloria a los heroes de Malvinas, son y seran siempre Argentinas!


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola gente como va hace mucho que no posteo nada pero bue como tuve un rato libre (por que estoy enfermo i el medico me mando reposo) construí una de estas plaquitas del querido TDA 1562q acá dejo unas fotos.


----------



## Maritto

Como veras ami tampoco me responden! ejejeje. Ojo con el circuito que armaron los chicos, porque trae un filtro incorporado y solo amplifica bajos, no medios ni agudos. El que yo les pase, con pcb y todo, anda con el tda 1515 o 1510, y el pre amplificador anda de lujo para guitarrra y bajo! (probado y armado por mi! te lo garantizo)
Al otro con tda 1562 le tengo muchas ganas de armarlo, pero no me animo todavia, es plata que no tengo!
Fijate porque pueden ser muchas cosas, se te puede haber cortado una pata del TDA! ami me paso y la tuve que soldar de nuevo!
verifica las conexiones de la plaquita con el circuito, en una de esa, hechaste moco al soldar algo mal!, le estas conectando un buen disipador? mira que sino, salta la proteccion del tda y no te amplifica nada!, fijate que no lo podes conectar a cualquier parlante, fijate para que carga es el amplificador! (4ohm, 8 ohm, etc.) y el parlante tiene que tener la misma impedancia o superior!, no te va a bancar impedancias menores, como de 2 ohm!
Sino fijate que lo hayas conectado todo bien!, la fuente y todo, si no especificas que es, sinceramente podria ser literalmente cualquier cosa! si sos de Cordoba Capital (Argentina), tene cuidado con los TDA que venden en Electronica Argentina porque estan baratos pero son truchos y algunos ni arrancan por lo que tengo entendido!
suerte con eso!

a por cierto, un circuito integrado puede servir para muchas cosas, en este caso, son amplificador operacionales, diseñados para audio, es decir, te permiten amplificar una señal de audio, x cantidad de veces, para obtener una salida de mayor potencia!

Un abrazo desde Cordoba Argentina!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos, perdón por desaparacer un tiempo pero estuve enfermo.
El circuito que les pase yo leo he armado ya unas 10 veces y la verdad que anda de una.  Hay que tener algunas consideraciones minimas antes de darle corriente ya que el integrado no es muy amigable y como tiene tantas protecciones el pibe se protege por cualquier pavada. Por ejemplo si tienes pistas tocandose aunque sea un pelito ya no anad.

Les paso algunas cosas a tener presente:

El tema es que el integrado es bastante delicado. Les comento a continuacion algunas de las cosas que me pasaron y como las solucioné. Como pueden ver la electrónica externa de la placa es muy sencilla y arranca de primera. Ante la conexión de la batería debe hacer un plop en el parlante, el led de estado prende y se debe apagar antes de un segundo. Si queda prendido es que algo esta mal. Ni hablar si el integrado se calienta.

No tiene muchos componentes pero hay que tener varios cuidados a saber:

1 - Los integrados deben ser Philips originales con el logo impreso en relieve. Me pasó una vuelta tener que devolver 5 unidades porque no arrancaban de ninguna manera.
2 - Los capacitortes de 4700 microfaradios deben ser de buena calidad y minimo 25 voltios. Si tienes posibilidades de medirlos mejor. No deben tener mucha resistencia interna ni excesivas pérdidas porque sino el integrado no conmuta a clase H y no puede genera la potencia que le pides. Fijarce en la polaridad ya que uno de los tres va alreves. Los otros dos van para el mismo lado. Mirando la placa de frente el de alimentacion (central) y el del lateral derecho van deigual polaridad.
3 - Las pistas si puedes las debes estañar todas. Principalmente las de alimentación y salida de parlantes. NO se deben tocar las pistan entre si sobre todo las de parlante a negativo y menos las del integrado entre ellas. 
4 - En lo posible, soldar los cables de aliemntación y parlantes directo a la placa. Evita malos contactos y como utiliza corrientes elevadas hay que utilizar cable de por lo menos 2.5 mm cuadrados de sección y corta longitud.
5 - La señal de entrada no debe ser exesiva. OJO que algunos equipos de audio car tiene varios voltios de salida de pre out y esto si no tiene un preamplificador que adecue las impedancias entre el estereo y el amplificador puede hacer que se autoproteja.
6 - Lo mas importante es repetar la impedancia del altoparlante!!!!!. El integradito este tiene un muy buen controlador de impedancias y te puedo asegurar que funciona de maravillas. Ante una bajada de impedancia en la salida (menos de 3 ohms) el tipo se autoproteje cortando la salida por micosegundos. (esto es el chirrido). En un osiloscopi lo ves porque se hace rectangular la señal de salida.
7 - Una buena alimentación siempre por encima de los 12 Vcc. Si es menor se sutoproteje por excesiva corriente ya que a menor tensión si quieres sacarle la misma potencia la corriente aumenta. Una buena fuente que anda seguroi es una de PC usas solo la parte de 12 voltios. Sino debe tener por lo menos 5 amperes de corriente.

Por último: Soldador de 20 W no mas ya que se recalientan las patas y puedes destruirlo internamente. Si te fijas en el datasheet te recomienda baja temperatura para soldar los pines al circuito impreso.

AHHHHHH muy importante: fijarse en los TRES puentes que tiene la placa. Deben ser ASILADOS ya que sino el que est{a debajo del integrado te cortocircuita el mismo.
 Hay que hacer SI o SI los tres porque hay uno que puede parecer que se puede evitar y juntas las pisatas de mas. El tema es que no se respetan las impedancias que deben existir entre la mas de alimentacion y la masa de la señal de audio de netrada y esto (que normalmente se denomina MODO COMUN) es un problema ya que el integrado detecte pequeñas corrientes continuas en su entrada de audio y se bloquea.

Probar si o si con un punzoncito que ninguna pata del integrado esta en cortocircuito y cuando le conectas la bateria debe prender el led, y al segundo o 2 segundos apagarse. No debe calentar ni quedar encendido el led.

Voy a sacar unas fotos de un par de placas que acabo de armar. Una arrancó de unprimera, la segunda NO porque tenía una basura de cobre entre la pata positiva del capacitos de boost trsp izquierdo y la salida del parlante. SOLO con esa pavada no arrancaba y quedaba el led prendido.

Les dese la mejor de las suertes y que le ande porque cuando logren que funcione les aseguro que no va a cambiarlo por nada. es la placa mas compacta que rinde 50 W RMS con 13.2 Vcc y un parlante de 4 ohms.

SUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola acá dejo un pequeño circuito para el mode espero que te funcione


----------



## Maritto

hola juan jose, perdon por preguntar, pero el pcb que publicaste es de este ciruito? gracias, pero pasa que quiero estar seguro!
Por alguna casualidad, tendrás algun documento sobre como modificar una fuente conmutada de pc para que entregue mas potencia? y asi poderla usar como alimentación para este amplificador!

Desde ya gracias, espero tu respuesta.
Atte. Luis


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

Hola gente acá  les dejo el circuito del que hable antes  con fotos y todo espero que les sirva 
Posdata trevi es mi apellido y Juan es mi nombre


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Maritto. SI el PCB qud publique es de ese circuito. Corresponde a una revista española dedicada a la electrónica.
Suerte.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

otra cosa

quiero hacerles una consulta 

el integrado al calentarse mucho puede que empiese a cortarse la señal

ya que el chip incluye protección térmica interna, eso sera que no me deja darle

 el 100% del volumen 

ya que +- al 50% de volumen empiesa a cortarse  la señal (chirrido) asta apagarse

el integrado.

eso seria desde ya les doy las gracias y ojalas me puedan ayudar

saludos a todos adios............


----------



## trevi_juanjoa

hola gente tanto tiempo 

aca dejo unas fotos de el 1562q sin pre y sin filtro 
bue 

es pero sus criticas 

jajajja

chaooo


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana

Hola amigos tengo una pregunta. ¿Que tiempo me va a durar una bateria de automovil con un amplificador usando un tda1562? y ¿ que tal suena ?

Gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## //pollo//

hola luis! el TDA1562 consume 10 amperes a maxima potencia, si tu auto tiene una bateria de 65 amperes el amplificador va a funcionar casi 6 horas seguidas a maxima potencia, en éste momento estoy armando un amplificador para sub woofer de 70W con este integrado, cuando lo arme y lo pruebe te comento mis experiencias.

saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana

ok gracias pollo!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos!!! Disculpas por mi ausencia pero mi PC se infectó.
Bueno, cosas de la banda ancha.

Aca les paso el PCB en un BMP (TEO el JP2 se abre con corel photo paint)

También les paso unas fotos de un par de placas que termine de armar hace unos 15 dias.

Cor respecto a la alimentación con una fuente de PC es lo único que me funcionó hasta ahora como reemplazo de la batería SINO el amplificador tiene algunos chasquidos o hace cosas raras (Ni hablar si lo cargas con 4 ohms).

Yo particularmente lo tengo en un subwofer activo y le meti adentro de la caja directamente la placa y una fuente de PC de 300 wats que funciona perfecto ya que tira 10 amperes en 12 V y va re bien.

Bueno suerte en sus proyectos y seguimos intercambiando...............


----------



## WINY_82

Hola a todos


Con la buena noticia que ayer en la tarde por fin me funciono el tda1562q, a pesar de tantos intentos me dio mucho gustoayer haberlo terminado y funciona muy bien, dio las expectativas que esperaba. ahora lo que sigue es hacerlo estereo o cuadrafonico.

despues voy a subir fotos e información de como armarlo y consideraciones personales de como hacer este amplificador. (me paso de todo)


saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## //pollo//

hola chicos! como va? marito me gustaria que me confirmes si el circuito que voy a postear es el que tu armaste, para saber si lo armo o no jeje.otra pregunta, esta placa que tu armaste es doble faz?

desde ya muchas gracias!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Pollo, Marito y amigos foreros. Ese PCB funciona perfecto. Pollo NO es doble FAZ pero OJO tiene tres puentes importantes!!!


Micha suerte en tu armado. 

Sigue las recomendaciones de Marito, usa una batería de 12 vcc o una fuente de PC que anda bárbaro. Evita problñemas como chasquidos, distorcines a alta potencia etc...

saludos


----------



## Maritto

perdoon por la demora, andube algo perdido! ejejoejoej.
si como dice el amigo de chile! no es doble faz! yo lo arme y nada que da calambre! si me aceptas un consejillo, te recomiendo que lo armes un poco sobre dimensionado, es decir un poco mas grande que de tamaño natural! asi te ahoras tener todos los componentes tan cerquitas y evitas el riesgo de soldar mal o algo!
suerte con eso!


----------



## Juan Jose

Amogo Marito, Chila es mi apodo. Soy de Olavarría buenos aires Argentina. Me encantaría conocer Chile, pero estoy como a 2500 km.

saludos y surte


PD: recuerden los puentes en el PCB. Lo de armarlo mas grande es una BUENA idea. Te asegura no tocar pistan entre si.


----------



## maxep

Correción!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SIIIIII  (con mayusculas)

Ahora hace menos de 1 min. a las 3:24 am. lo pude hacer funcionar.. parece que era el capacitor. lo camabié por uno que le saque a no se que era. y bueno por fin lo pude hacer andar.. demasiados problemas me dio esta placa...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Maxep. Felicitaciones por el funcionamiento de tu placa TDA1562. No es un integrado fácil pero verás que cuando arranca lo hace muy fuerte.

Te cuento que el integrado saca 50 W rms sobre 4 ohms de impedancia de carga, 14.4 Voltios de alimentación y una distorción total armónica del 0.1 %. (lo que llamamos algunos escuchar bien).

ahora, si le subes el potenciómetro y le quieres sacar mas potencia, distorcina mal y llegando a los 70 W tiene una TDH del 10 % que para audio es una barbaridad.

Como parlante, lo importante es que sea con amortiguación y para subwoofer si es que lo vas a emplear con este fin.  Fijate de marcas que sea de buen rendimiento o elevada presión sonora, arriba de los 95 db/w/m.

mucha suerte con tu proyecto.

haaaaaaaaa!!!!, si el vehículo es nafta puede que tengas que intercalarle en la alimentación algún filtro de línea porque puede que los ruidos eléctricos del auto se amplifiquen con el integrado.


----------



## maxep

Hola Juan Jose, antes que nada ..por fin lo pude hacer andar al pcb que posteaste  ,es verdad, lo primero que note del integrado es que suena fuerte (mas que el 7386), y con muy buena calidad comparado el otro.. 

Cuando subo el volumen distorsiona.. otra cosa... amplifica  puramente bajos .. se nota y mucho.. sobre el auto, sisi ya tiene puesto en la entrada del amplificador que tiene un filtro, esos capacitores para radio... 

En cuanto al parlante, por que hice esta plaqueta puramante para conectarla a un woofer.. estoy buscando precios... me parece que voy a comprar un Mooon de 10" o 12" depende lo que me cuesten. se que el de 10" sale 67 $ en bulogne sur mer (capital fed.) aunque también vi un Boss a 90$ pero ese precio es por que es un modelo viejo (no importa lo que importa es la calidad).


Saludos


----------



## maxep

Encontre esta pagina que adjunto, tiene un modelo completo para armar con el 1562q. (ojo que son 70 rms en 10% de distorsion) , pero tiene igual datos bastante buenos.

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Aqui tienen otro circuito completamente funcional.
saludos


----------



## Maritto

algo no me cierra en ese circuito, la pata 16 si va conectada a algun lugar!
jeje
porque no probas hacer el que todos hicimos y nos adubo bastante bien! fijate, algun capacitor alreves (si te hechaste ese moco, cambia el cap, porque seguro lo quemaste)
algun puente!, fijate que lleva como tres puentes, si no los haces no funciona!
suerte con eso y no te aflijas ,que tarde o temprano va a arrancar! solo trata de no hacer ningun corto circuito! jejeje
un abrazo


----------



## maxep

OJO !  El pin 16 (o sea el ultimo) es el pin de estado, no va conectado a ningun lado, o sea se usa para  saber si el integrado funciona o no.

Creo que tiene que tener mas de 3.5v para que este funcionando como "h", fijate, a mi me marca unos 10 vcc. que es la vcc eficaz. Suerte con eso


----------



## maxep

bueno a la final lo pude resolver. era un problema eléctrico del auto. tenia un corto. por eso hacia esos bajones de voltaje. en fin solo quería mostrarles como salio la placa. ahora estoy en busca de un gabinete. hoy ya lo consigo.


----------



## //pollo//

hola luis ! aca estoy de vuelta ! disculpa la demora, lo que pasa es que se me habia roto la compu.

Este es el circuito del amplificador TDA1562, esta probado y funciona bien segun me dijeron, el mio lo hice con otra placa y todavia estoy tratando de hacerlo arrancar jeje.

Con este no creo que tengas problemas para hacerlo arrancar, los amigos del foro que lo han armado les ha funcionado de 10

Nos vemos!

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

Ayer fui a comprar otro integrado mas para armar otro. lo compre en el mismo lugar en q compre los otros dos.
 en bulogne sur mer (capital federal.arg.) en electronica el universo. bue en fin. nunca me fallo nada de lo que compre ahi. cuando armoa la placa la pruebo y nada. mmm reviso todo .todo ok. en su lugar. y la placa sigue sin arrancar. mido el voltage en el pin de estado 0v!.mido si consume algo .nada. buehh.
Vuelvo al local de electronica y le cuento .me lo cambia por otro de la misma partida.lo pongo.y lo mismo. nada. no hace nada.
soy victima de otro transistor falsificado :S.
aca les adjunto la foto en q muestro el q anda bien ( el de la izquierda) y el q no anda (el de la derecha). notese q el phillips tiene dos puntos grabados en diagonal. en cambio el otro no. (ademas aunke en la  foto no se ve.) la ubicacion del logo no es la misma.
recien vengo de la casa de electronica de reclamarle.  ahora tengo q esperar "su prueba" .o sea van a verificar ellos si el que devolví funciona o no.

En fin, tengan cuidado con estas cagadas que venden en todos lados.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Pollo y a todos. Les comento que la pata 8 del TDA1562Q es la de diagnostico y que trabaja a  colector abierto, o sea cuando el integrado se protege por algun motivo tira un cero o negativo o se pone a masa.
Según el datasheet esta pata trabaja así: 
1 - Detector dinámico de destorción: cuando el integrado detecta una saturación de sus transistores de salida, esta pata se pone a masa, por lo que se vé parpadear o titilar el leed el mismo tiempo (generalmente ms) que dura la distorción. 
 2 - Protección contra cortocircuitos: pueden darse dos posibilidades, que el cortocircuito se de entre una de las salidas (patas 7 u 11) y masa o positivo de alimentación, en cuyo caso el led se prende fijo (creo que es tu caso Apollo) o Cortocircuito entre terminales de salida (7 y 11): en este caso, el leed prende fijo durante 20 ms y se apaga durante 50 Us. Este diagnóstico solo se puede verificar con osiloscopio ya que esos tiempos no son visibles a simple vista. 
3 - Sobretemperatura en la carcasa del integrado: en este caso se pone a masa la patacon lo cual el leed se prende fijo (puede ser también tu problema Apollo, porque luego de que detecta un cortocircuito de salida a masa o positivo (prende el leed) comienza a calentar y ya luego queda prendido porque ademas detecta temperatura excesiva.

Espero haber ayudado.

saludos y suerte con sus proyectos.


----------



## maxep

Nagahh esto me esta volviendo loco.
Te cuento Juan Jose, el otro dia lleve la plaqueta a la casa de un amigo para probar si movia su woofer Pioneer pesado de 250 Watt, en fin lo mueve a mitad. Bueh, vuelvo a casa la conecto y nada, queda el led de estado prendido, ya fue dije, bastante me complico.jajaj

Ahora la tenia aca guardada. y lei esto que posteaste de que era la pata 8 y no la 16 (como pense),  siisis, enia la pata 11 a masa , algo rarisimo,  porque estaba andando la placa antes me 
fijé y  con un cutter marque las lineas de la placa para cortar el puente y anda . Volvio a andar lo mas bien.jejeje. es rarisimo por que no entiendo por que se puso en corto, no tenia nada, ni le hice nada ! es rarisimo .en fin bue.

Ahora si tengo en estereo (o sea doble) placa funcionando. aclaro que es uno original. (como el de la izq. de la foto que postee) el otro no hace nada, es decir en ningun momento prende el led de estado.


Muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## Juan Jose

Me alegro de que tu placa funcione!
La verdad que es un integrado complicado. Es muy quisquilloso en cuanto a temperatura de soldado y ni que hablar de cortocircuitos. Vos sabes que una vez me pasó que miraba las pistas y no estaban en cortocircuito franco pero había como unos puntitos de cobre que habían quedado en la placa justo entre la pata 7 y masa. El tipo andaba y al ratito se paraba , principalmente cuando le bajaba el volúmen se taraba. Esa pabada que debieron ser algunos meghoms de resistencia en lugar de infinito como es la que debe tener para no detectar un corto ya hacia que funcionara mal.
El tema de los integrados truchos es TODO UN TEMA ya que ami me paso también que una partida la tuve que cambiar. En mi caso los integrados ni arrancaban pero para mal de peores habia comprado 4 y cuando probé el segundo y no andaba me fui al provedor y le pedi cambairlos. Como me dijo que no tenia otra partida los devolví y compre en La Plata (argentina) en otra tienda y desde ahi no problema.
Bueno, espero de corazón que les funcione la placa, la verdad que es una placa compacta, el integrado disipa muy poca potencia, no calienta casi y en audio general funciona muy bien.

saludos.

juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Por las dudas los subo otra ves. Hay varios amigos foreros que no pudieron abrir el archivo.
saludos. y suerte!


----------



## maxep

muchachos les hagoo una consulta. como puedo adaptarle un encendido remoto?. osea que cuando se prenda el stereo se prenda el amplificador.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola maxep.
Puedes conectar un micro rele con bobina de 12 vcc a la salida del remoto de tu estereo y los contactos normal cerrado del rele a la pata de stand by del integrado. En el diagrama hay puesta una llave pero puedes reemplazar esta por un contacto de tu rele. La pata es la 4 o MODE. a masa se pone en espera a positivo funciona.

suerte


----------



## //pollo//

hola juan jose! sabes que imprimi el diseño del impreso pero tengo un pequeño problema, el dibujo salio muy grande, ocupa casi toda la hoja y nose como achicarlo.como puedo hacer para que salga con las medidas que tienen que ser?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola maxep. Publique un pasabajos que yo tengo en uso en un sibgrave pero con un tda1515 y funciona bien.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/ en la página Nº 3 está un filtro para subgraves con amplificador incluido de 20 +  20 pero se puede montar sin la etapa de potencia y emplear otra.

Pollo, te paso nuevamente un pdf listo para imprimir la placa. Prueba y suerte.

saludos

juan jose


----------



## rct

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo y tengo muchas ganas de armar el tda1562, por lo que lei, el que publico Juan Jose Galleni funciona perfectamente, pero tengo algunas dudas. 

Solamente encontre la placa, no se que componente va en cada lugar (el valor de las resistencias, donde van, etc.)

Lei sobre que hay que puentear ciertas cosas, pero tampoco logre ubicar cuales son.

Bueno, eso, disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, estoy metiendome en este tema hace muy poco.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola rct. Te paso por las dudas nuevamente los valores de componentes, y un documento donde esta la PCB y los componentes.

Mucha suerte en tu amplificador.

Juan José


----------



## mnicolau

Yo también estuve por preguntar lo mismo, hasta que vi este diagrama que alguien subió páginas más atrás, que corresponde al pcb. Fijate que en la entrada de señal aparecen unos símbolos (una flecha y una "T") estos símbolos tmb aparecen en el pcb, del lado de los componentes, ahí tendrías la entrada de audio. "LS+" y "LS-" son las salidas al parlante. "+" y "o" son la alimentación del circuito (12v y masa).
Con respecto a los puentes, fijate en la imágen de los componentes, abajo del integrado hay 2 líneas, esos son 2 de los puentes, y el otro está en medio de 2 de los pines del integrado llendo para el medio del pcb.

Por favor corrigan si estoy equivocado

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Con respecto a un parlante yo lo tengo en dos lugares diferentes. Una placa la metí dentro de un subgrave octogonal con un parlante Selenium Bass de 10 pulgadas y 100 rms. 4 ohms. está sin ningún pre ni filtro de subgraves porque lo utilizo con la salida de sub del sintoamplificador del home cinema. Ah, tuve que meterle una fuente de PC porque el bicho cuando no tiene bueca comida (una tensión bien estabilizada y con gran capacidad de carga como una batería) empieza a hacer unos chsquidos cuando amplifica bajas frecuencias y alta potencia.
Otro par de plaquetes las metí en la luneta trasera de un clio con un par de selenium bass de 8 pulgadas y 100 rms cada uno. Tampoco le meti nada antes ya que lo alimento con la batería y la salida de subgraves de un estereo sony CDX MP80 que se puede regular en frecuencia y ganancia desde el estereo. Para prenderlos le tiré un par de relés alimentados por la salida de remoto del estereo y lo único que tuve que agregarle un pequeño filtro en la alimentación por los ruidos que metia el circuito electrico del auto cuando estaba en marcha.
Estoy muy conforme con el desempeño de estas dos aplicaciones.


Bueno, mucha suerte con sus proyectos y a su disposición por cualquier consulta.

Juan Jose


----------



## maxep

juan jose hay algo que no entiendo con los rele.
como se usan 
en fin. o sea no entiedo la conexion que hiciste con los rele y en q pin los conectaste?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola maxep. La conexión del rele es muy sencilla. Si te fijas en el esquemático que esta en la página anterior hay una llave indicada como S1 que está abierta. Esa llave conecta a masa la pata 4 del TDA lo que hace que se pase a modo standby o mute o se apague. Aprovechando esto puedes utilizar un contacto normalmente cerrado de un micro relé y lo conectas en paralelo con la llave. Luego, la bobina del relé la conectas el negativo a masa y el positivo a la salida de remoto del estereo. No ovides colocar un diodo en contra polaridad para evitar que femm altas vuelvan al estereo al apagar el amplificador. Como funciona este circuito: mientras tienes el estereo apagado en el cable del remoto (generalmente color azul) tienes cero volt. Por lo tanto, el rel{e estará apagado o desactivado y el contacto normalmente cerrado estará puenteando la pata 4 del TDA a masa lo que hace que el mismo este en espera. Cuando prendes tu estereo, tienes unos 12 voltios en la salida del remoto, lo que hará que el  rele se pegue y el contacto normalmente cerrado se abra, desconectando la pata 4 de masa y conectándola a positivo lo que hace que el TDA pase a modo funcionamiento. Por las dudas, puedes intercalar entre el estereo y la potencia un fusible de 100 ms para protejer la salida del mismo.

Espero te sirvan estos datos y saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## //pollo//

hola juan jose!tengo una duda, los capacitores de 470nf tienen que ser electroliticos no polarizados, ceramicos o de poliester?cual conviene utilizar?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

te pasaste juan me viene barbaro.por otro lado. masomenos cuanto cuesta armar un pasa bajos?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Pollo, siempre en audio es recomendable utilizar capacitores de la mejor calidad posible. En el caso de entrada de señal los capacitores de poliester metalizado o tipo MKT son los que ofrecen menor impedancia con altas frecuencias por lo que generalmente si se consigue el valor es mejor utilizar estos. Si no consigues el valor sigue como alternativa los ceramicos y como última alternativa los electrolíticos no polarizados o bipolares. En mi caso utilizé capacitores de 0.47 Uf * 50 vdc cerámicos y la verdad que funcionan bien aunque son mejores los MKT.

Espero que esto te aclare las dudas y NO CONFUNDA


Juan José. 

Hola Maxep. Mira el pasabajos no es caro. Yo tengo un circuito que publique en otro post (ahora no me acuerdo cual) que tiene un pasabajos de segundo órden con selección de inversión de fas y un amplificador integrado basado en el TDA 7374B., yo lo armé sin el TDA ya que solamente me interesaba la parte del pasabajos y con la salida de este alimenté la entrada de mi TDA1562 y anda bárbaro.
El costo es relativamente bajo, unos 10 dólares con placa y todo (estimo yo, la verdad que habría que sacar los costos mas exacto para saber bien) y lo puedes alimentar con 12 vdc de la misma fuente que al TDA 1562.


Aca lo subi para otra aplicación.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/

saludos y mucha suerte en tu proyecto

juan jose


----------



## GTAmax

Que tal muchachos, me presento. Soy agustin, de General Roca, Rio negro. Arme este circuito con la placa que publico juan jose gallini, para usarlo para mover un sub en el auto.
Resulta q al conectarlo no prende el diag pero se escucha muuuuuy bajito y distorsionado y si pongo el volumen de la entrada al mango. (lo estoy probando con la salida de auriculares de un equipo d musica y sacando corriente con 2 perros de la bata del auto). Mido el pin 8 y me da 0v.
Los capacitores de 4700 q me dieron son marca china, pruebo con otros? que puedo vigilar? ya mire la placa de pe a pa, no hay cortos y todo esta bien bien soldado.
Tirenme un dato por donde buscar por favor que me pase todo el dia armando este bichito.
Gracias
Agustin


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola GTAmax. Vienvenido al foro!.
Mira,  la pata de diag. si tiene 0 voltios respecto de masa debería estar encendiendo el dido led. Puede que esté al reves. Pero ademas esta pata funciona así:
Según el datasheet esta pata trabaja así:
1 - Detector dinámico de destorción: cuando el integrado detecta una saturación de sus transistores de salida, esta pata se pone a masa, por lo que se vé parpadear o titilar el leed el mismo tiempo (generalmente ms) que dura la distorción.
2 - Protección contra cortocircuitos: pueden darse dos posibilidades, que el cortocircuito se de entre una de las salidas (patas 7 u 11) y masa o positivo de alimentación, en cuyo caso el led se prende fijo (creo que es tu caso Apollo) o Cortocircuito entre terminales de salida (7 y 11): en este caso, el leed prende fijo durante 20 ms y se apaga durante 50 Us. Este diagnóstico solo se puede verificar con osiloscopio ya que esos tiempos no son visibles a simple vista.
3 - Sobretemperatura en la carcasa del integrado: en este caso se pone a masa la patacon lo cual el leed se prende fijo (puede ser también tu problema Apollo, porque luego de que detecta un cortocircuito de salida a masa o positivo (prende el leed) comienza a calentar y ya luego queda prendido porque ademas detecta temperatura excesiva. 

Por otro lado, verifica que los capacitores de entrada de 470 nanos sean de buena calidad, mi recomendación es de poliester o cerámicos. NO electrolíticos.

Respecto de los capacitores de 4700 son 3, el central es el de la fuente pero los laterales deen ser de buena calidad ya que hacen de elevadores de tensión cuando el integrado pasa a funcinar en alta potencia. Aca te paso como hace el mismo para sacar 50 W con 12 vdc.

suerte y saludos. Seguimos conectados.

Juan Jose


----------



## //pollo//

hola juan jose!tengo una duda, al esquema de la placa que me pasaste en PDF hay que espejarla? y si lo tengo que hacer, como lo hago?porque lo imprimi asi como me lo pasaste pero me quedo el integrado invertido, osea,para que los pines concuerden tengo que soldar el integrado por el lado de cobre, que hice mal?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Pollo. La imagen en PDF que te pasé en PDF es tal cual debe quedar dibujada en el cobre de la placa de circuito impreso. Por lo tanto tienes que espejarla para imprimirla luego en la hoja de transferencia térmica (si utilizas este proceso de dibujado) o bien la recortas y dibujas tal cual con fibra en el mismo cobre. Yo particularmente recomiendo el primero de los procesos, es muy rápido, limpio y presiso. La única dificultad es que necesitas una impresora laser pero sino puedes utilizar la hoja y sacar una fotocopia. Anda igual.

Aca te paso la image para transferir por hoja térmica.

saudos y mucha suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!todavia no puedo saber a ciencia exacta si el integrado es trucho o no, pero tengo el 95% de probabilidades que es trucho jeje.primero, el led de diagnostico estaba siempre encendido y eso que probe el integrado en 3 placas diferentes. segundo:me dijeron los amigos del foro que el simbolo de philips no tiene que estar alineado con las letras que dicen "TDA1562Q",tiene que estar a desnivel, y en mi caso el simbolo estaba alineado. cuando probe la ultima placa, el led de diagnostico seguia encendido pero se escuchaba un sonido muy bajito y muy distorsionado, y eso ya me dio a entender que el integrado ya estaba dañado. lo que voy a hacer ahora es abrir el integrado para ver de que tamaño es la pastilla de silicon, y ver si es falsificado o no. el integrado lo compre en una reconocida casa de electronica de mendoza y lo compre a $15 argentinos que seria algo de 6 o 7 dolares.

aqui les paso el link de un articulo muy bueno sobre integrados y transistores falsificados:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

hola! el disipador que le habia puesto era uno de pentium 3 o 4 creo, es uno rectangular que mide 12cm de largo y 6cm de alto y tiene un ventilador de 5x5cm, con todo eso no levantaba casi nada de temperatura, si puedo posteo una foto para que lo veas.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

Bueno, muchachos estuve viendo en la pag. 2 winy_82 publico un pre amplificador y un pasabajos en la entrada del amplificador 1562.

Lo hizo con un lm324. me intereso mucho por que tengo uno aca en casa  y es justo lo que buscaba.


----------



## WINY_82

Hola maxep


sobre el circuito que subi del filtro pasabajos te recomendaria que tomaras ciertos comentarios

-el filtro que propuse en ese circuito no es muy bueno, es decir deberias de buscar filtros pasabajos que tengas mas pendiente por octava
-la manera en la que esta armado el tda1562q en ese circuito a mi me funciono por poco tiempo, despues se me quemo.
-a TEO_RAZA le mande un link sobre información importante del tda1562q, me refiero a una hoja de datos mas extendida que la que normalmente encuentras en internet, viene mas información y tiene mucho mas analisis de que pasa con el amplificador al trabajar con diferentes frecuencias, etc. les recomiendo que lo lean completo, y revisen que es lo que puede dañar al integrado, (luego algunos anduvimos diciendo que eran circuitos piratas, y en realidad los habiamos quemado). 
- a TEO_RAZA le funciono el circuito que viene en el link al igual que ami.
- para poder conectarle un encenido remoto al tda1562q (que venga desde el stereo del coche directo) no es necesario poner un rele (aunque si funciona) solo se necesita un transistor pnp(2n3906 por ejemplo), y una resistencia de 1 kiloohm.(mas barato)
- al usar como amplificador para frecuencias bajas es necesario aumentar los valores de los capacitores de las lift supply y poner los diodos shotky para protegerlas.
-les repito lean esa hoja de datos, me la mando directo philiph semiconductor.
-otra cosa sobre el filtro pasabajos, el lm324, lo tienes que conectar de manera que funcione para una sola fuente, si lo conectas de la manera como si estuviera alimentado por un fuente partida no te va  a funcionar.
- de cada integrado, de cada transistor, scr, triac, etc. que usen alguna vez, por favor lean la hoja de datos bien, no se vayan directo a armar un circuito sin conocer sus componentes, para que depues no les tomen por sorpresa que no funciona el circuito, y anden diciendo que vienen defectuosos los integrados. (aunque estoy de acuerdo que un porcentaje menor puede salir defectuoso de fabrica)
- de cada circuito analisen la forma de como funciona, como se han dado cuenta hay muchos circuitos en internet que no funcionan, por que alguien los dibuja sin nisiquiera haberlos probado. asi que analisen los circuitos, y asi podran hacer sus propias modificaciones a su gusto, o detectar un circuito que no funciona.

pues esos son algunos consejos/comentarios, dudas pregunten, siempre veo el foro.


saludos!


----------



## maxep

muchachos estaba viendo como funciona el 1562. vi que cuando pasa a trabajar como clase h. se suman los 12 de cada capacitor. es decir eleva la tension a 36v. tambien me di cuenta de que cuando lo exijo con bajos. se queda sin fuerza y prende el led de estado al ritmode los bajos. me pregunto y pregunto a ustds. que pasa si le mando directamente 12 v. a cada capacitor. obviamente con los capacitores igual pero que pasaria.? se quema. o se aguantaria mejor los bajos. otra seria ponerle otro capacitor mas en paralelo a c/u no?.
-------------------------edit------------------------------------------------------------
no iba  a hacer otro post mas si puedo editar.
en fin probe recien lo de ponerle otro capacitor mas en paralelo.la cuestion es asi. cuando probaba el woofer con algun bass test. el led de estado prendia al ritmo de los golpes de bajos. como que se quedaba sin fuerza, no era por q baje la tension. sino por q los capacitores no aguantaban el consumo de los bajos. entonces le puse a c/u de los capacitores paralelos(los dos de 4700uf) un capacitor mas de igual capacidad(por asi decirlo).note instantaneamente .que el led ahora ni prende. .osea se le puede exigir un pcoco mas. pero si te pasas. hace unos chasquidos feos.:S. ahora mas que nunca concuerdo con juan jose galleni en que los capacitores deben ser de buena calidad.
ah otra cosa mas jaja.(si merio y?  )
cambia muchisiimo el rendimiento del tda. es mas.ahora consume un poco mas segun el amperimetro. pero suena mas . estoy probando bajos termina el test. y el cooler gira mas rapido . de ocmo cae la tension. (cosa que antes no se notaba). .o sea que si lo van a usar para bajos como yo. les recomiendo colocar dos en vez de un capacitor por lado(me refiero a los de 4700uf claro)
saludos


----------



## WINY_82

Hola

asi es maxep. me parece perfecto que hayas leido la hoja de datos y estes comprendiendo a fondo como funciona este integrado internamente comprobando la teoria con la practica.
el integrado internamente son dos amplificador en configuracion tipo puente.
en la etapa de potencia tiene el arreglo para que las lift supply entren en accion.
las lift supply (a como lo entendi yo) atravez de un diodo siempre estan cargando los capacitores, (siempre y cuando no se necesite en ese momento mas de  22 watt aprox)
se cargan esos capacitores casi al nivel del voltaje de alimentacion (tip #1: asi que una manera de saber el integrado sirve es que al alimentarlo debe de haber por lo menos 12 volt en los capacitores de las lift supply. tip #2: si al tener el integrado completamente desconectado y te da continuidad entre las terminales #3 y 9  o entre las terminales #3 y 6 o entre # 15 y 9 o #15 y 6 significa que las lift power supply no funcionan. ese integrado ya no sirve tiralo )
la maxima corriente que puede suministra las lift supply para cargar los capacitores  es de 5 Amperes.
cuando mas potencia es necesitada a la salida del amplificador entonces las lift supply dejan de cargar los capacitores y los ponen en serie a la fuente de alimentacion; asi que la etapa de potencia del tda1562q sera alimentada por 24 volt dc. y te daria una potencia momentanea mayor a la de 22 watt. hasta 70 watt. pero los capacitores se descargan demasiado entonces se genera un recorte en la cresta de la onda lo que se le llama distorsion. y eso te hace prender el led de status y que se oiga mal. cuando el exceso de potencia baja entonces las lift supply vuelven a cargar los capacitores con 5 Amperes maximo. si los capacitores no alcanzan a cargarse por completo y exiges mas potencia entonces se seguira distorsionando la onda. y se seguira prendiendo el led de status y se oira mal.  
que pasa si pones capacitores mas grandes? de mas microfaradios. de 10,000 por ejemplo.
se necesita mas tiempo para cargarlos ( 24 milisegundos si es a 12 volt con corriente constante de carga de 5 A) por lo que las lift supply entonces se necesitaran  esforzar mas lo que implica mas consumo de corriente y por lo tanto mas calentamiento y le tendras que poner un disipador mas grande. a y otra cosa como tendras mas exigencia de corriente trendras que poner un capacitor mas grande de desacoplamiento para eliminar los rizos de corriente. (entre terminal 9 y 12)
pero que beneficio se tiene que al momento que se exiga mas potencia de 22 watt entonces los capacitores tardaran mas en descargarse por lo que te daran mas potencia momentanea sin distorsionarse tanto y sin prender tanto el led de distorsion
yo ya le he puesto dos capacitores de 4700microfaradios para cada lift supply (o sea 4 paracada tda1562q) y funcionan bien. nomas que no se les olviden poner los diodos de proteccion los shottky en la terminal negativa de los capacitores de las lift supply ( es para proteccion)
sobre ponerle directo el cable de 12 volt como mecionabas maxep, lo mas probable es que no funcione, ya que necesitas estar conmutando los capacitores de las lift supply.
tip # 3 si te da continuidad entre las terminales 1 y 9 o 2 y 9 el circuito no srive
tip # 4 si te da continuidad entre las terminales 9 y 7 u 11 y 9 entonces el circuit no sirve

pues esos son algunos comentarios y tips que les doy.
no trato de imponer esta información como reglamentaria ante la experiencia que han tenido armando y probando este circuito.
tomen lo que mas les sirva.
esta información la consegui atravez de pruebas que he hecho, analisis, fallas que he tenido, experiencia trantando de armar este circuito y consejos de otras personas atravez de este foro


saludos!


----------



## maxep

es verdad. winy la diferencia la note instantaneamente. cuando lo exigis  se porta mejor y la distorcion baja notablemente..
otra cosa. tengo aca dos integrados mas. que de un dia al otro dejaron de andar. probe como vos decis continuidad y en niguno de los casos da continuidad. pero cunado yo los tenia conectados a la placa no hacia nada. ni prendia el led cuando le daba voltaje ni nada. es raro. los dos hacen lo mismo. nada.
voy a probar con otra placa ya que de paso voy a armar otra . la del amigo trevi , para un amigo mio.
otro tema. pienso usarlo junto a un tda 7386 que consume como mucho 1.6 amperes. de cuanto seria el transformador que necesito?. pensaba en algo de unos 7 amperes esta bien?. aclaro estoy hablando de conectar estos circuitos en el hogar


----------



## maxep

bueno muchachos urgando por internet encontre esto bastante interesante.
el pcb q posteo juan jose galleni. peor con mas detalle.  para los q quieran armar este amplificador.,. ya esta todo dicho solo les falta armarlo .suerte


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos!. maxep puedes postear la direccion de donde encontraste la revista?. Yo tengo la coleccion completa desde el 92 en adelante pero me faltan las mas antiguas y por ahi se pueden bajar en pdf. La única diferencia que acá en argentina la recibia con 6 meses de atraso y en castellano. Ahora no la puedo conseguir desde hace ya 3 meses.

mnicolau, los capacitores son del tipo MKT o de película metalizada.Sino puedes sar ceráicos (son algo mas grandes).

Gasto sj, generalmente se intercala en la alimentación un filtro compuesto por una bobina y un capacitor. La bobina es on nucleo de ferrite y tiene unos 2 mhy y loscapacitores son tres, uno de .1 cerámico a la entrada (entre + y -) y dos en paralelo en la salida de la bobina uno de .1 y uno de 100 uf x 25 vcc electrolitico. Con esto generalmente se se suprimen los ruidos del sistemaelectrico del atomovil. Aora, si es diesel es raro que gener ruidos por el sistema electrico, deberias hacer revisar el alternador uede que enga alguno de los rectificadores quemados o le falten los filtros.

saludos y suerte en el armado.

juan jose


----------



## maxep

juan jose vos como siemre dando los datos precisos   q grande. 

ac los links. pd:
diviertanse 



http://www.reber.si/TDA/TDA1562Q.htm
lo de conseguir la revista lo veo dificil. en deremate la venden completa la coleccion por 50 pesos. argentinos .
un abrazo
edit---
sabes que?
pone en el ares elektor. aparecen muuuuuchos numeros de la revista


----------



## leito.spk

Sisi, voy a hacer el circuito que publico Juan que es el mismo que vos armaste. Voy armar 2 de esos, y voy a conectar cada uno a su respectivo parlante. Sobre el filtro vi lo anterior pero no estoy muy seguro. Seria algo como el de la foto? Tendrian que ser 2, uno para cada amplificador? Si no esta bien, te pediria si me podes pasar un diagrama de como seria. Lo del remoto tmb lo vi

c1= .1 nano? Ceramico

c2=  1 ¿?

c3= 10uf x 25 vcc Electrolitico

Bobina= 2mhy (creo que era esa, dsp me fijo bien)


----------



## leito.spk

Podrias pasar un diagrama de este circuito para remoto que vos decis, y como quedaria conectado al amplificador. Gracias!

P.D: Esta bien lo que digo yo de conectar un amplificador para cada 6x9? Que cable es el que yo tengo que conectar al amplificador, y de donde lo saco? Mi estereo no cuenta con salida RCA. Es para una ecosport con el estereo original doble dim con mp3. Saludos!

Me olvidaba, esta bien el circuito de filtro que puse? Del lado derecho iria conectado al positivo y negativo del amplificador?


----------



## Juan Jose

hOLA leito.spk.
Disculpa mi informaciónrmalidad en la información respecto del filtro.
En realidad el diagrama está perfecto.
Los valores de los capacitores cerámicos es de 100 nf o 0.1 uf por 50 o 100 vcc
El valor del electrolítico es de 10 uf x 25 vcc (este valor se puede modifcar hasta 100 uf)
La bobina puedes hacerla de nucleo de ferrite (no es necesario aire) ya que nececitas menos alambre para lograr el valor. Utiliza si, alambre de 1 mm2 de sección por lo menos. Si puedes mas mejor, pues tendrá menor resistencia en corriente continua.


Suerte en el armado de tus potencias.

juan jose


----------



## leito.spk

Muchas gracias por darme una mano. Te hago un par de consultas: me podrias indicar la forma para conectar el amplificador al estereo, teniendo en cuenta que mi estereo no posee salida rca (y la conexion con la almentacion tambien). Me interesa el tipo de conexion y si podes, los tipos de cables que deberia usar. Te agradezco. Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

leito.spk para conectar la salida de parlantes de tu estereo a un par de placa con tda1562q debes primero asegurarte que tu estereo no tenga salida para 4 parlantes con tierra virtual (o sea que se conecten cada parlante a positivo del estereo y masa) porque si no es asi cuando lo conectes el integrado del estereo seguramente detectará fugas a masa y no va a prender las salidas de audio y no tendras sonido.

Este problema generalmente se soluciona con un transformador de impedancias que está construido sobre la base de un ferrite que admite altas frecuencias y no se satura con por ejemplo frecuencias altas. 

Otra posibilidad es utilizar lo que denominan un filtro IEC-268 que esta publicado en el data sheet del TDA1563Q. Solamente hay que agregarle una resistencia de 100 homs en la l{inea de masa para no unir las mismas.

Respecto del cable de alimentaci{on con un 6 mm no deber{ias tener problemas ni caidas de tensión pero con 4 tambien anda si es que las distancias son cortas (menos de 5 metros). Agrégale el filtro de ruidos que está mas arriba (el de los capacitores de 100 nf, bobina de 2 mhy etc....) para rechazar ruidos de la instalacion del vehiculo y por supuesto un encendido con el remoto del estereo o la antena (el relé o el transistor son válidos).

Con respecto a los cables, siempre debes utilizar cable mallado para lo que es señal de audio (aunque sea parlantes del estereo a la entrada del amplificador) y cables de baja resistencia en la alimentación. El cable del tierra debe ir a un punto metálico lo mas cercano al amplificador. Los cables de baja resistencia son facilmenta reconocibles porque tiene muchos alambres internos de fina sección en lugar de unos pocos de mayor sección para lograr el cable final.

Espero te sirvan estos datos y suerte en tu proyecto.

JuanJose


----------



## leito.spk

Muchisimas gracias! Me re sirven los datos que me das. Asi que bueno, ahora voy a ver si mañana o el lunes voy a comprar los componentes, y voy postiando como va saliendo todo. Super agradecido. Saludos!


----------



## jona88

Bueno aca les mando los datasheet de los 2 integrados, en ellos estan los diseños de cada circuito. Lo ideal y lo que a mi me parece que hubiera que hacer para tener una buena potencia es lo siguiente (Suponiendo que usamos un TA8210)

Este integrado tiene una potencia de 20WRMS por cada canal y tiene 2 canales entonces lo conveniente seria armar dos de estos amplificador teniendo 4 salidas de 20W Teniendo en total 80W RMS, Pero dividiendo las frecuencias para tener mejor calidad de sonido y repartir mejor la potencia entregada entre los 2 integrados. Asique lo que habira que hacer es poner en uno de los integrados un filtro pasa bajos, y conectar a la salida de este dos woofer, los cuales no necesitan ser "Guasos", pueden ser de 50W RMS y 10". Y obviamente montados sobre una caja para bajos calculada, y no hacer una caja al boleo nomas, porque nunca vas a lograr unos buenos bajos haciendo una caja con las medidas que se te ocurran.
Luego en el otro amplificador habira que poner un filtro pasa Medios-Altos, y conectar sus salidas a dos bocinas de medios y dos de agudos. Y colocar esas bocinas en la misma caja de graves o en otra separada. Mas adelante voy a postear los circuitos de el filtro pasa bajos y de el filtro pasa medios-agudos por si alguno no sabe donde encontrarlo. Nos vemoo!


----------



## jona88

Espero que les sirva!


----------



## nando1903

hola, me gustaria saber si el switch (S1) que aparece en este cto. si lo puenteara directamente (hacerle un corto) que es lo que ocurriria? estaría siempre en funcionamiento el cto.? busco que siempre este funcionando porque lo que quiero es conectar la alimentacion al contacto de la llave del coche para que se encienda cuando ponga en bateria la llave...

otra duda que tengo es si pongo dos amplificadores como este, podria conmutar los switches de cada uno? me refiero a conectar un interruptor que gobernase al mismo tiempo el S1 de cada cto. con el fin de poner en standby los 2 ctos. a la vez y encenderlos a la vez.gracias.


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep!
tienes el PCB wizard?porque yo lo tengo hecho en el pcb wizard, si no tienes el PCB wizard avisame y veo como hago para convertirlo a otro formato.

los componentes son:
R1,R3= 1K
R2= 10K
R4=100K
R5=2.2K
C1,C2=10mf 25v
IC1= LM741 o su reemplazo


----------



## mnicolau

hola pollo!, podrías indicar cuales son las salidas, entradas y alimentación? 

Para pasarlo a PDF, usá el doPDF, lo bajás desde: http://www.dopdf.com/ es gratis.

Viendo el PCB, si cambiás R5 por un potenciómetro, no tendrías el control de volumen como pide maxep? Esa resistencia controla el nivel de amplificación del LM si no me equivoco, q alguien corriga si no es así..

Saludos, Gracias


----------



## //pollo//

hola mnicolau!me habia olvidado de esos detallitos jeje perdon!
TB1 es la alimentacion, TB2 la entrada de audio y TB3 la salida, donde tienen el triangulito las borneras en donde va el positivo, tanto de la alimentacion como de las señales, nose si me explico?
yo creo que cambiando la resistencia R5 por una variable se podria controlar la ganancia del pre, yo no lo he probado, pero es cuestion de probar nomas jeje. recomiendo que cambien el LM741 por un NE5534, ya que asi se obtiene un poco menos de ruido de fondo y se mejora un poco la ganancia, prueben y luego me comentan como les fue.
cuando pueda les paso el PDF con el diseño de la placa

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos.
aca les paso un post donde subi un filtro de subgraves con alimentacion de 12vcc. Funciona bien porque lo tengo probado en un sistema 2.1 canales casero.
Este tiene una parte que es filtro y otra que es amplificaor. Yo solamente utilise la parte del filtro.

espero les sirva.

saludos.

Juan jose

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12769.html


----------



## mnicolau

Juan Jose, una consulta.. al 2.1 que armaste, podrías decir cómo está compuesto? en lo que se refiere a circuitería principalmente. Cómo se hace para dividir una entrada de audio en los 2 canales y en el otro para el sub? Supongo que con el filtro pasabajos haces la parte del sub, utilizaste algun préamplificador? Cómo sería la conexión en general?

Disculpá todas la preguntas jaj y gracias de antemano...
Saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

hola juan jose! te hago una consulta:
se puede cambiar el TS924 por un TL074 o por un LM324?porque el TS no lo consigo aca en mendoza y otra consultaor casualidad tienes el invertido de este filtro? es para hacer la placa por transferencia termica

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola pollo. perdon por la tardanza pero estoy con neumonia recien regreso a casa
El nvertido del PCB es para hacerlo ya por transferencia termica o fotografia. 
El integrado esta bien, puede ser cualquiera de os ds. Yo loprobé con un lm324 y ok.

mnicolau, mi sistema de 2.1 canales es muy sencillo, ya que era para un dvd infantil. Aca te paso el post que le deje al amigo Aakd18 y unas fotos con un detalle del circuito escrito. la conexion es muy sencilla, las dos salidas del dvd las conectas en las entradas del preamp. con tda 1524N y las dos salidas de este van a los amplificador de 8 + 8 w con los tda 2002. Esta misma salida estereo del preamp va a la entrada estereo de la placa de filtro de subgrave (recuerda que la salida de graves debajo de 200 hz tiene componentes omopolares de frecuencia o lo que es parecido no tiene información grabada estereo por lo que estos dos canales se mezclan en el filtro y sale uno solo que ataca un amplificador con tda 1515 en puente lo que da unos 20 w.
Por lo tanto tu sistema es de 2-1 canales ya que tienes 8+8 + 20w.

Te paso el post para que veas todo y a tu disposicion para mas detalles.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15784.html 

suerte.

PD: una mejora que voy a introducir en mi circuito, es hacer una única pcb con todo y reemplazar el amplificador estero de 8+8 por uno con tda 1510 de 10+10 pero menor distorsion.
por lo demas funciona barbaro. Esto es porque la placa que esta posteada en el link que te paso se puede utilizar con unos pequeños reoques par los dos integrados el 1510 o el 1515

saludos

juan jose


----------



## mnicolau

Muchas gracias por la explicación juan josé, es justo lo q quería saber. Voy a ver si me armo uno, ya tengo armado el pre con el 1524 y un amplificador con un TDA7377 q me da muy linda potencia en 2 canales, me faltaría el filtro y algún amplificador para el sub...

PD: disculpen la desviación del tema.

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

mira pollo yo antes habia armado la placa del amigo trevi pero no me funciono..cuando arme esta descubri mi error... una pista mal echa tocaba con otra... en fin..esta placa a mi me arrancò dde uno sin nignun problema... difernecias q note comparandola con la de juan jose o cualquiera q de 55w. es.. la calidad(aunque en bajos se disimula mucho.. yo lo noto por q soy perfeccionista con el audio...la fuerza con la que golpea es totalmente otra. suena muyyy fuerte.tanto que me temblo el techo en casa..la verdad que los 70w. golpean duro.. ayer hice mis pruebas con dif woofers y cajas... 1ª ..con mi gbr en la bazooka(10")..lo volo.. demasiada potencia para este woofer de 100rms.... 2ª un woofer foxtex de unos 130rms(es mas pesado que el gbr .se nota) y tmb lo pasa de potencia...3ª un pioneer de 12" bobina simple de 250rms en caja sellada y litrada...  lo movia a un 80%... sonaba muuuuuuuuuy fuerte cunado lo probe en el auto samarreo todo el auto.. ..asi que voy  a buscar un woofer de 10" para poner en mi bazooka que vaya bien para esta potencia.. estaba pensando en algo asi.. pero no se cual si el de 150rms. o el de 225rms(lo vi en persona y son una belleza)que me aconsejan?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-32726006-subwoofer-auto-pentagonal-10-pulgadas-500w-xxx-oferta-_JM_
o  
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-33043949-woofer-bomber-10-linea-2007-el-mejor-golpe-nuevos-_JM_
o este ultimo pero en 225 rms.
quee me aconsejan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
aca dejo el pdf con todo lo necesario para armarlo(es el que yo use).materiales esquema y pcbs


----------



## maxep

gracias por el dato de los xxx siempre tube mi duda con respecto a esa marca.. es que nunca la escuche...aca te dejo el jpg ...
mira cuando lo pases a la placa virgen tenes que leer burky... si lees eso esta ok. sino esta al reves   
 .saludos un abrazo
y traten de no quemar tantos integrados como yo.. que es plata jajajaj


----------



## maxep

pollo saque el integrado de ahi lo puse en otra placa de elektor.. y anda lo mas bien.. la amre con otros capacitores y todo nuevo y anda de 10 el integrado.. cambie los tl en la placa y el integrado y nada no suena todavia..... si hace el plop cuando prende y apaga... voy a revidar los capacitores.... no no le puse los diodos.. q diodos me recomendas ponerle?'..


pd: como te fue a vos?
un abrazo


----------



## maxep

Ya lo solucione.. no se quemo ni los tl ni los tda.. sino los cpaacitores de 100nf. que puse, error mio, puse ceramicos en vez de poliester. Otra ves suena mas que bien la placa..
Ah otra cosa.. le saque los capacitores de mas que le habia puesto en las lift power.. (para no exigirlas).

Un problema que tengo es que cuando lo uso a volumen alto, a los 5 minutos empieza a sonar feo, hace golpes como si saturara, el problema es el tl074, por que si mando la señal de entrada directamente a la pata 1 del integrado suena lo mas bien..que me recomiendan hacer?

SALUDOS


----------



## andressavarino

olas como estan.bueno queria saber si es posible hacer una configuracion tipo puente con el tda 1562. 8)


----------



## maxep

no se puede utilizar en modo puente.. es mas.. el integrado ya esta funcionando en modo puente ..son dos amplificador que se juntan" y pasan a modo h"con la fuente elevadora de tension integrada que tiene. saludos.
edit:-___----__-___-
thks li ion , perdon por lo dicho. un abrazo


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Mensaje temporal:

Para participar en esta comunidad se debe usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ténganlo en cuenta, porque no tolero los insultos.

Saludos.


----------



## //pollo//

Hola amigos!
Primero quiero pedir disculpas a li-ion porque creo que mi reaccion fue un poco exagerada jeje pero la verdad que este tipo me habia sacado de las casillas jeje, mil disculpas!

Ahora si, amigos aqui les posteo el diagrama del filtro pasabajos que les habia prometido, el diagrama lo saque de un home audiologic que me compre y que a los pocos dias desarme para ver que me encontraba adentro jeje, el filtro original funciona con fuente partida y funciona muy bien, filtra muy bien las frecuencias medias y altas.

Éste diagrama que les paso esta modificado para poder funcionar con 12 v simples, el problema es que todavia no lo he probado jeje, pero supongo que deberia funcionar, es cuestion de probar, ahora estoy haciendo la pcb, cuando la termine se las paso. Ees un filtro muy simple asi que no creo que tengan problemas con el, cualquier duda o sugerencia haganme saber.

CN1 es la entrada de audio y CN2 la salida

Nos vemos!

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

gracias pollo 
el corte de hz lo tendra por ahi?...ah estaba viendo.. te cuento como data...
dos de estas placas de 1562. juntas mueven bien  un woofer doble bobina de 500 o 600 w. 200rmso 250 rms(siempre que sean dos bobinas de 4 ohms).
espero tu pcb 
un abrazo


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep!
el filtro corta en los 200hz, lo que tengo pensado es poner dos wofers de 8" que los va a mover un TDA7377, ya que mi home tiene uno de estos tda para mover el subwofer y lo probe en el auto y los graves llegan a molestar, eso que mi home tiene un subwofer de 6" jejeje asique creo que dos de 8" con este tda van a estar mas que sobrados en graves dentro del auto, ademas me sale un poco mas barato jajaja.
recien llego de la electronica y no pude conseguir el capacitor de 120nf asique voy a probar con uno de 150nf y si no anda bien lo voy a cambiar por uno de 100nf.los integrados que compre son los NJM4558 en encapsulado SIL(single in line)pero igual voy a hacer un pcb para encapsulado DIP.
voy a dejar los 1562 para mas adelante jeje, por ahora quiero empezar con algo un poco mas chico jejeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

jeje no me anda bien la compu y no me postea jeje, ahora si va el pcb del filtro

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

amigos se los paso de nuevo porqeu lo trate de abrir y no andubo, si no les funciona avisen

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

Pollo recien vengo de la electronica, .me dijeron que hay dos tipos de njm4558 l y el otro no me acuerdo que letra.. (la diferencia es que uno tiene 8 patas y el otro 9 ) en fin compre el de 8 (acerte. por que no me acordaba de cuantas era el que llevaba ajaj) 

En el pcb hay un ..diodo no? dice 5,1v. que diodo  me recomiendan ? 

Saludos !


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
el diodo es un zener de 5.1v que sirve para la tension de referencia, es la mitad del voltaje de alimentacion, que en este caso la reduje a 10v con un l7810 para que sea mas estable, ya que el voltaje de la bateria del auto es algo cambiante y pense que quiza le podia afectar en algo al filtro.tengan mucho cuidado al armarlo, ya que todavia no lo pruebo y nose si funciona bien con las modificaciones que le hice, si les llega a surgir algun problema me dicen para ver como lo solucionamos. aca les paso la lista de lo que me salio cada componente, aclaro que tambien estan en pesos argentinos:

1 pertinax virgen 10x5cm: $1.3
1 diodo zener 5.1v 1/2w: $0.15
1 regulador L7810: $1.18
1 capacitor 3.3mf 50v: $0.10
9 resistencias: $0.36 ($0.04 cada una)
2 capacitores 150nf 100v: $0.66 ($0.33 cada uno) de 120nf no consegui
1 capacitor 10nf 100v: $0.16
1 capacitor 4.7pf: $0.11
2 capacitores 10mf 25v: $0.16 ($0.08 cada uno)
3 borneras de 2 contactos: $2.25 ($0.75 cada una)
1 NJM4558: $2
1 TL071: $1.4
con $10 argentinos aprox. te podes armar el filtro jeje, algo economico creo jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.:con un zener de 1w esta mas que bien, yo compre uno de 1/2w pero 1w es mejor


----------



## maxep

pollo tal ves es medio apresurado. pero para cuando el pcb. del 1562q con filtro y control de volumen ..
hoy no llegue a la electronica.asique el lunes te cuento como va la placa.por cierto ... estube averiguando por subs y calidades.. encontre el modelo de b-52 impact... es un woofer de 500 w de pico (en 10") doble bobina  de 4 ohms.. en total 200rms... me dijeron que con una potencia de 2 canales x 70rms lo muevo a full.. asi que ya me voy a armar la placa doble ,ya que tengo todo  en 70 rms.. dsps control d voumen y tu filtro .
pd:gracias por el dato del zener,, ah otra cosa... otro lugar dnd estan publicados varios esquemas de elektor.. en este caso el tda1562q http://www.reber.si/TDA/TDA1562Q.htm


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep!
asi que te anduvo el filtro?re bien, cuando lo pruebes bien comentame que tal suena y si funciona bien o tiene algun detallito que arreglar.
esta muy bueno el wofer ese, comentame despues que tal suena en el auto

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## diego_sn22

Hola gente..les pregunto si alguien sabe..arme el circuito del amplificador con el TDA1562Q, pero al ponerle señal, este se escucha muy bajo...hay que pegarse al parlante para escuchar..estando el pote al 100%.. creo que debe ser problema de ON MUTE o STANDBY.. la verdad que no se como hacer para pasarlo a ON. si alguien me podria ayudar..creo que es el pin 4 "MODE". Desde ya muchas graciass!..


----------



## Juan Jose

diego_sn22 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente..les pregunto si alguien sabe..arme el circuito del amplificador con el TDA1562Q, pero al ponerle señal, este se escucha muy bajo...hay q pegarse al parlante para escuchar..estando el pote al 100%.. creo q debe ser problema de ON MUTE o STANDBY.. la verdad q no se como hacer para pasarlo a ON. si alguien me podria ayudar..creo q es el pin 4 "MODE". Desde ya muchas graciass!..



Hola.
La pata 4 va a positive a travz de una resistencia de 100 k por 1/4 w. Tiene que tener potencial alto para que funcione el amplificador.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## newnaf

hola amigos una pregunta tengo ganas de hace rato d ehacer este amplificador.
pero 1° no se cual es la placa q va! cual es la que sirve?  si alguien me la pasa joya. por que vengo siguiendo el post ase banda y me baje una banda pero nose cual usar!

y 2° encuentro en la casa de elca dos. el tda 1562 y el 1562Q.. que diferencia hay?

ademas de que varian los precios un poco mucho. pero el que vale mas no es el Q

TDA1562  	INTEGRADO  	 $35.475
TDA1562Q 		                 $18.186

si me sacan estas dos duditas! se los agradeceria mucho..
asi termino el amplificador que estoy haciendo y empiezo este



p/d: alguien conoce el amplificador de 130w de plaquetodo, con 3055. de +-50vcc de alimentacion?
necesito la experiencia de alguien. por que lo armo por 2° vez y hay puntos que me siguen jodiendo.


gracias amigos. se que me van a ayudar.! jeje

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos una pregunta tengo ganas de hace rato d ehacer este amplificador.
> pero 1° no se cual es la placa q va! cual es la que sirve?  si alguien me la pasa joya. por que vengo siguiendo el post ase banda y me baje una banda pero nose cual usar!
> 
> y 2° encuentro en la casa de elca dos. el tda 1562 y el 1562Q.. que diferencia hay?
> 
> ademas de que varian los precios un poco mucho. pero el que vale mas no es el Q
> 
> TDA1562  	INTEGRADO  	 $35.475
> TDA1562Q 		                 $18.186
> 
> si me sacan estas dos duditas! se los agradeceria mucho..
> asi termino el amplificador que estoy haciendo y empiezo este
> 
> 
> gracias amigos. se que me van a ayudar.! jeje
> 
> salu2



hola newnaf, tenés q usar el TDA1562Q, las diferencias las desconosco pero por suerte se usa ese... jaja. Acá te dejo el pcb para q puedas hacer el circuito.

Saludos, espero te sirva...


----------



## masqueduro

Hola a todo el foro, me registré hace unos días y me parece magnífico, nunca encontré un sitio tan magnífico para hablar de electrónica. Soy aficionado a la electrónica desde muy joven, aunque por necesidades del mercado no pude dedicarme a ello y encaminé mis estudios a una ingeniería que nada tiene que ver con la electrónica; en España, en los 80 no había muchos recursos para practicar, ni tampoco mucho trabajo en el sector, pero como siempre me gustó el tema, cuando puedo hago algún montaje, sobre todo de audio. 

Acabo de terminar el montaje de 2 etapas con el tda1562Q. Para refrigerar monté 2 radiadores ventilados de pentium3, aunque el integrado creo que no calienta lo suficiente para necesitar ventilación. Como fuente de alimentación reparé una que recogí de una central de alarmas; no sé muy bien si es la correcta, pero saca 15v y el transformador es de 15A; tiene 3 electrolíticos de 6800mf y algunos transistores TO3, que creo que son porque la fuente tiene también una salida para cargar baterías de 12v. Perdón si el lenguaje no es muy técnico pero mis conocimientos se basan en todo lo que he ido leyendo para mis propios montajes. Pues bien, la fuente mete mucho ruido ,aunque no sé si es sólo por la fuente; monté cable apantallado para la entrada de audio y le puse un previo por si acaso, pero sigue metiendo ruido. ¿cambiaría si empleo como fuente una de PC?. Al margen del ruido, me defraudó un poco el montaje porque dista mucho de lo que conseguí con otro esterero que hice con 2 tda1514, una maravilla de calidad de sonido para ser un integrado, sin embrago este parece  que mete mucha más distorsión y de potencia no sabría valorar exactamente. 

¿alguien me podría aconsejar algún otro montaje a 12v o para emplear con un transformador de 24-0-24/3A?  

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Adjunto fotos del montaje del tda1562.


----------



## leop4

aqui tienes la data https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html


----------



## arex

Aqui os paso un documento en donde aparece el esquema que he utilizado y la placa que he creado con layout. Haber si encontrais algun error.

gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## masqueduro

Al montaje del tda1562 al que hacen referencia las fotos de mi mensaje del 6 de febrero le quiero montar ahora un vúmetro por cada canal, alimentado desde la misma fuente y fabricado con 2 LM3915, pero me surge una duda:

¿Si conecto el vúmetro a la salida de los altavoces no provocaré un corto al unir masa con la salida del amplificador?, el tda1562 está trabajando en modo puente y la salida de audio no se puede conectar a masa, ¿cómo lo hago entonces?.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola masqueduro.
Efectivamente cuando conectes la entrada del vúmetro a la salida del tda1562 una de las salidas la conectas a masa con lo cual el integrado se protegerá por ese defecto.
La solución es conectarle un transformador de salida de audio tipo el que se conectaban para aislar la señal de audio de los aidioritmicos caseros de la decada del 80....
Uhy que viejo que estoy! ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

Bueno, estos transformadores son muy pequeños y tienen una entrada con una impedancia alta (alrededor de 3000 ohms y la salida de unos 8 a 16 ohms.)
Tienen placas de ferrite que es muy lineal a casi toda la frecuencia de audio (20 a 20000 hz ) no como los comunes que tienen linealidad en su flujo magnetico solamente alrededor de los 50 hz)-

Tendías que conseguir uno de ellos y entonces lo intercalas en la salida del tda y la entrada del lm.

solucionado 

Yo los utilizé tambien para conectar una salida de autestereo que es muy parecido ya que no se puede conectar ningún cable a masa, a unos vumetros en un autito tunnig y funciona muy bien.

saludos y suerte.

Juan jose


----------



## masqueduro

Hola Juan José, aunque también estoy viejo y siempre me interesó la electrónica, no poseo muchos conocimientos; ¿tendrías alguna foto para poder identificar estos transformadores?. Tengo mucho equipos viejos desguazados, pero casi todos son autorradios, no sé si estos poseen también estos transformadores.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juan José, aunque también estoy viejo y siempre me interesó la electrónica, no poseo muchos conocimientos; ¿tendrías alguna foto para poder identificar estos transformadores?. Tengo mucho equipos viejos desguazados, pero casi todos son autorradios, no sé si estos poseen también estos transformadores.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hola. Son transformadores con formato comun pero mas chicos. Aca te va una foto de uno. Estaban generalmente en las radios a transistores de la decada del 70 u 80 por lo menos aca en argentina. Una muy comun aca hera la noblex carina y en ella habia uno porejemplo para acoplar el parlante al amplificador de potencia.
Generalmente tienen dos cables de entrada de unos 1000 a 5000 ohms y puede tener una o varias salidas de 4, 8 y hasta 16 ohms.

Aca te paso un link donde se menciona uno por ejemplo.


Tienes que poder conseguir un si puedes conseguir una radio vieja a transistores.

suerte.

juan jose


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!como va?
pasaba para contarles que termine de armar mi amplificador con el TDA1562 y me esta funcionando muy bien, arme la placa que posteo el amigo juan jose y la verdad que suena que da miedo jeje, me compre un woofer foxtex de 12" de unos 100rms y lo mueve a full, se escucha muy bien y eso que todavia no tiene caja, la caja me la van a tener lista para la semana que viene jeje.

ahora, amigo juan jose tengo una pregunta:
hice el filtro pasabajos que posteaste, ese de 2º orden, pero tengo un pequeño problema,cuando lo conecto el LM324 me empieza a levantar un poco de temperatura pero no suena nada, le cambie el pote de 4.7k por uno de 25k que es el unico que tenia lineal estereo, sera este el problema?todo los demas lo revise como 3 veces y esta todo bien, espero que me puedas dar una mano con esto.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos!como va?
> pasaba para contarles que termine de armar mi amplificador con el TDA1562 y me esta funcionando muy bien, arme la placa que posteo el amigo juan jose y la verdad que suena que da miedo jeje, me compre un woofer foxtex de 12" de unos 100rms y lo mueve a full, se escucha muy bien y eso que todavia no tiene caja, la caja me la van a tener lista para la semana que viene jeje.
> 
> ahora, amigo juan jose tengo una pregunta:
> hice el filtro pasabajos que posteaste, ese de 2º orden, pero tengo un pequeño problema,cuando lo conecto el LM324 me empieza a levantar un poco de temperatura pero no suena nada, le cambie el pote de 4.7k por uno de 25k que es el unico que tenia lineal estereo, sera este el problema?todo los demas lo revise como 3 veces y esta todo bien, espero que me puedas dar una mano con esto.
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!



Hola pollo. Lo del pote distinto no deberia calentar el IC sino que te recortara la frecuencia a distintos valores que el de 4.7 k. 
Te paso algunas cosas para revisar antes de cambiar el Ic que puede estar defectuoso en alguno de sus cuatro operacionales. .
1- Tension porsitiva de 8 vcc entre pata 4 y pata 11 del lm324. Positivo pata 4.
2- 4 vcc en la pata 10 y en la pata 8 (esto es la tension de continua que polariza la señal de entrada para poder corregirla o filtrarla). Tambien revisa que el capacitor de 47uf no este invertido o en corto. 4 vcc tambien en la pata 3 y en la 12.
3- El inversor de entrada tiene un capacitor de 1 nano. Que no este en corto.
4- Que no tengas pistas del ntegrado de potencia en corto si no lo instalaste) que le esten retornando tension al lm324 por el capatitor de 2.2 uf
5- El capacitor de desacoplo es no polarizado del tipo MKT o de tantalio.

sube una foto de tu placa y la observamos todos por ahi encontramos algo.

Mientras tanto voy a separar en partes el articulo y lo subo. En él explica todo el circuito.


saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## //pollo//

Hola Juan Jose!
Perdon por la demora!
Estuve probando algunas de las cosas que nombraste que pueden ser las que hacen que no ande el circuito pero esta todo ok, mañana voy a revisar con mucho mas detalle todo de nuevo, y cuando tenga la cámara le saco un par de fotos a la placa para que la vean.

Ahora tengo una duda,  utilize algunos capacitores ceramicos en el circuito, puede ser ese el problema? Creo que era el de 1nf y no me acuerdo que otro mas era ceramico, porque yo en otros filtros que hice y que tampoco anduvieron jeje tuve algunos problemas con los capacitores ceramicos, será que el problema esta en los capacitores?


----------



## Juan Jose

Pollo,  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: PERDON POR MI EQUIVOCACION. 
El integrado que lleva NO es un lm384 sino un TL084        
saludos.

Sinceramente lamento la perdida de riempo que causo mi error.

Ahora si espero que funcione.

El IC original del proyecto es un TS924IN- 
Te paso el data shett para que compares.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau

Que  tal  pollo, como andas?
Cual filtro armaste que no podés hacer andar? lo podrías subir? volví páginas atrás pero no lo pude encontrar...

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Que tal pollo, como andas?
> Cual filtro armaste que no podés hacer andar? lo podrías subir? volví páginas atrás pero no lo pude encontrar...
> 
> Gracias, saludos!


 
Hola amigo!
Aqui te paso la data del filtro, no esta en este foro la data, esta en el foro caja para woofer de 6", aqui te paso el link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12769.html 

Como no tenia ganas de complicarme la vida con el filtro jejeje arme un filtro pasivo sencillo con resistencias y capacitores y le coloque un preamplificador jejeje y me funcionó y se escucha bien jeje se filtran un par de medios pero suena por lo menos jajaja, es el primer filtro que me anda de 5 que me hice y no funcionaron jejeje, parece que hacer filtros no es lo mio jajaja

Nos vemos!

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

pregunta tonta... que funcion tiene IC1c


----------



## //pollo//

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> pregunta tonta... que funcion tiene IC1c



hola amigo!
el ic1c es el que proporciona los 4v de referencia para que pueda trabajar bien el integrado, creo que a eso se le denimina tierra virtual o algo asi, como no estamos trabajando con fuente partida sino con fuente simple utilizamos esos 4 v como si fuera la tierra en un circuito que trabaja con fuente partida.espero haber explicado bien jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

hola pollo, yo tuve el mismo problema de ruidos con otros amplificadores, lo solucioné con un filtro en la alimentación, te dejo la imagen del filtro, estos son los datos:

50 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 1mm de diámetro, sobre un núcleo toroidal de ferrite.
Capacitor electrolítico de 2200 uF
Capacitor de poliester de 100 nF

En otra oportunidad, este filtro no me los sacaba por completo a los ruidos y solucioné el problema cambiandole el condensador q tiene el distribuidor en la entrada, era viejo y estaba hinchado, no servía mas. Lo cambié y ningún ruido...

Saludos, espero te sirva


----------



## KARAPALIDA

hola pollo revisa los diodos del alternador, muchas veces hay uno que genera el problema,
los filtros comerciales atenuan bastante pero algo pasa, fijate el alternador haceme caso, se lo que te digo. Saludos


----------



## diego_sn22

Hola gente, les queria consultar si algunos de ustedes tendria el PCB de este circuito (TDA1562). He visto que lo han armado asi... en realidad yo ando buscando el PCB del circuito que he posteado .. Busque en todo el foro y no lo encontre..
Vuelvo a repetir si alguien lo tiene y me lo pasa, se lo voy a agradecer!
Desde ya Muchas Gracias!


Diego_sn


----------



## WINY_82

Hola


Diego_sn22 , ese circuito lo subi yo, pero no me funciono como esperaba (aunque hubo una vez que si estuvo sonando pero muy poquito). yo no lo hice en pcb, lo arme en la protoboad por que apenas anduve haciendo pruebas con el tda562q.

El circuito que si me funciono fue uno que arme gracias a una hoja de datos que pedi a Philips semiconductor, realice dos circuitos y funcionaron perfectamente, a la primera y muy bien,
aunque le puse capacitores de 4700 microfaradios para cada lift supply del tda1562q (el integrado tiene 2) se le pueden poner de 10,000 microfaradios y sigue funcionando y da menos distorsion para frecuencias bajas (tampoco abusen y le manden señales muy, muy bajas); pero se calienta mas.

Y el pcb si lo hice, pero como no tengo un programa para realizar los pcb (espero alguien me recomiende uno que sea gratis y que sea sencillo de usar) lo tuve que realizar en power point,
para transferirlo a la placa de baquelita y cobre use el metodo de la plancha.

Funciono perfectamente, la pcb es para 2 tfa1562q y cuando lo conecte movia 2 bajos Rockford de 12 pulgadas (no a su maxima capacidad) los usficiente para hacer vibrar las ventanas de mi sala.

Mi amigo Teo Raza ya le habia pasado la hoja de datos y el la subio al foro. lastima que esta en ingles , viene mucha información muy buena y descripcion de toda la circuiteria interna de tda1562q. vuelvo a subir la hoja de datos y el archivo de power point con el pcb para 2 tda1562q. lo malo es que en el archivo del power point no especifico la ubicacion de los componentes, ni los valores. y ademas viene el circuito del remoto que lo hice con 1 transistor pnp y un resistor de 1 kΩ. Bueno subo el archivo y despues les mando la distribucion de los componentes y los valores.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo winy_82!
sabes que yo hice la plaquetita que posteo el amigo juan jose galleni y me funciono muy pero muy bien, pero yo queria saber si a esa plaqueta se le puede adicionar dos capacitores mas a las lift suplly? osea que queden 9400mf por lift suply, ya que como lo tengo ahora me funciona bien pero me gustaria que tubiera mas fuerza en los graves, y no creo que sea problema que levante un poco mas de temperatura porque tiene un disipador de 7x5cm con un ventilador de 5x5cm y asi no levanta casi nada de temperatura estando a max. potencia.espero que me puedas ayudar en esto

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## diego_sn22

Muchas gracias winy_82 por la información... Ya me he decidio por armar el pcb de philips, pero cn la diferencia de los capacitores de las lift suply, en vez de ponerle de 4,700 micro como viene de fabrica, le voy a poner uno de 10,000 micro para cada una. nose si se notara la diferencia al ponerle mayor capacidad.. pero creo  q a bajas frecuencias va a tener menos distorsion, espero q sea asi..Y cn respecto a la disipacion del calor le he puesto un buen disipador, he probado  1 q arme y no calienta para nada..asique no me hago problema por eso...espero alguna rta cn respecto a los capacitores..
Graciaas...

saludos...


----------



## WINY_82

Hola Colegas


Efectivamente si leen la hoja de datos que adjunte en el mensaje anterior, es posible sumarle al tda1562q capacitores mas grandes en las lift supply.
Como alguna vez explique en el foro; si se conectan capacitores mas grandes en las lift supply tendra la ventaja que al llegar una onda muy grande a la entrada del tda1562q obligando a trabajar en modo H. los capacitores al tener mas energia acomulada, podran soportar por un poco mas de tiempo antes de descargarse por completo.

en el diagrama de philips semiconductors se ve que estan instalados unos diodos shotky en el negativo de la fuente de cada lift supply. philips los recomienda como proteccion.

esta proteccion actua cuidando la circuiteria de las lift supply (ojo con esto) ya que evita que el voltaje caiga por debajo del sustrato (en realidad no se que significa eso) cuando los capacitores de las lift supply esten descargados y haya una señal muy grande de entrada que obligue al tda1562q ponerse en modo H. Que pasa si a un tda1562q le descompones una o 2 liftsupply por haber puesto un capacitor mayor a 10,000 microfaradios por lift supply. tal ves siga sonando pero muy poca ganancia, distorsion muy elevada y mucho calentamiento. a mi me paso. tuve un tda1562q que se le descompuso la lift supply entre pin 3 y 5. se le sumo a la salida un nivel de cd de 12 volt y sobre ella estaba la musica. me quemo la bocina y el tda1562q al momento de estar revisando sus voltajes me di cuenta que una lift supply no cargaba el capacitor y de repente en minutos el tda1562q se calento y dejo de sonar (murio).
al momento de desoldarlo y medir continuidad entre sus pines me di cuenta que entre el pin  negativo de la lift supply estaba  haciendo continuidad con la alimentacion (muerto internamente). asi que para no errarle. ahora le pongo los diodos shotky

La verdad yo solamente le he puesto 4 capacitores de 4700 microfaradios a cada tda1562q (o sea 2 por cada lift supply) y si dio mejores resultados reflejandose en menor distorsion (me refiero a que el led de distorsion se prende menos). el tda1562q es para el automovil. pero lo puedes alimentar con 15volt segun la hoja de datos y asi dara un poco mas de potencia.
recuerden que es importante el grosor de las pistas y tambien agregarle un poco de estaño para que las pistas donde va la potencia soporte la corriente que pasa atravez de ella. estoy hablando de las pistas que van al pin 10, 6,12 , 3 , 5, 7, 9,11, 13,15

tambien deben de revisar los capacitores de entrada de su  tda1562q.

adjunto una imagen donde se observa como es la frecuencia de corte dependiendo del tamaño de capacitor que se ponga en la entrada del td1562q. como veran los de 470 nanofaradios tienen una frecuencia de corte menor a los de 100 nanofaradios.
la otra imagen se refiere a la relacion entre potencia y tamaño de capacitores con una distorsion total al 0.5 %. vean que da un poca mas de potencia en frecuencias bajas cuando son  capacitores de 10,000 microfaradios de bajo ESR (o sea de los buenos)


saludos espero esto les sirva.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo winy_82!
me viene muy bien lo que tu explicaste, ahora tengo una duda, estuve averiguando sobre los diodos shotky esos que lleva el tda para la proteccion de las lift pero no los tienen aca, me dijeron que quiza me podian servir unos diodos que son los que usan para las fuentes swiching, creo que son unos mur pero no recuerdo bien los numeros jeje, me dijeron que son unos diodos shotky pero  de los rapidos, estos me pueden servir?o que otro remplazo me recomiendas ponerle?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## WINY_82

Hola colega


el equivalente byv10-40 seria el nte585, si no lo tienen puedes usar el nte586 (ese use yo) o el nte579 o el nte578, lo que importa es el bajo voltaje de barrera de estos diodos. y pues que la corriente sea al menos de un ampere y que soporte al menos 40 volt. 
 saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, por lo del ruido en el rca, probaron de separar los cables tanto de alimentación como los RCA y los cables de los parlantes, todos deben ir por distintos lados hacia el amplificador. Si van juntos es muy probable q se les meta ese zumbido q comentan... por lo menos deben separar los de alimentación de los demás.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, por lo del ruido en el rca, probaron de separar los cables tanto de alimentación como los RCA y los cables de los parlantes, todos deben ir por distintos lados hacia el amplificador. Si van juntos es muy probable q se les meta ese zumbido q comentan... por lo menos deben separar los de alimentación de los demás.
> 
> Saludos



hola amigo!
ya probe lo que tu comentaste pero el ruido persiste jeje, encendi la potencia sin los rca conectados y no hacia ningun ruido, estaba mudo el tda pero cuando conecte los rca empezo el ruido de nuevo, pero seguramente es problema del estereo, asique me voy a comprar el supresor de ruidos ese para ver si se soluciona el problema.

muchas gracias por la ayuda!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

hola pollo, tengo entendido q si el ruido acompaña al motor, como es tu caso, el problema está en el alternador.. le revisaste los diodos como comentó KARAPALIDA? probá de cambiar el capacitor q tiene también... q auto es?

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Tambien puede ser que el estereo, no se de donde sacas la señal, tenga masa virtual, Saludos.


----------



## maxep

winy ya probe tmb lo de conectar la masa del rca al neg de la bateria y nada sigue igual.. es mas probe con el amplificador del 7377(por si era el tda el problema ) y anda sigue igual asique lo voy a madar a garantia poor q lo compre hace poco.gracias por la data


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> hola pollo, tengo entendido q si el ruido acompaña al motor, como es tu caso, el problema está en el alternador.. le revisaste los diodos como comentó KARAPALIDA? probá de cambiar el capacitor q tiene también... q auto es?
> 
> Saludos



hola amigo!
el alternador es nuevo, no tiene ni dos semanas jeje pero como era la camioneta de un amigo donde lo queriamos instalar no me anime a abrir el alternador jeje, es una mitsubishi montero diesel pero no se hagan mas problema ustedes porque le dije a mi amigo que era mucho problema instalar el tda ahi y me lo deje yo!jajajajajaja q rata q soy jajajaja
igual muchas gracias por la ayuda, ahora voy a ver si lo puedo instalar yo en mi auto jeje

muchas gracias por la ayuda! 

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Tambien puede ser que el estereo, no se de donde sacas la señal, tenga masa virtual, Saludos.



hola amigo!
creo que el estereo tiene masa virtual, porque los rca no estan fijados al chasis del estereo sino que sale de adentro del estereo un cable con los rca hembra, el estereo es un dual, pero como dije recien ya no se hagan problema ustedes porqeu el amplificador era para un amigo y como el ruido no se hiba no le instale la potencia y me la deje yo jajaja

gracias por la ayuda!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

Ahora tengo otra duda, yo tengo un estereo Kenwood 45wx4 con pero no tiene salidas rca, y buscando en internet encontre esto que les posteo ahora, yo queria saber si este circuito me puede servir para conectar el tda a mi estereo, espero que me puedan ayudar en esto.

Nos vemos!

Saludos!


----------



## masqueduro

¿Qué potencia daría este integrado conectado a una carga de 8 ohmios?; en el datasheet no encontré nada al respecto.


gracias de antemano


----------



## WINY_82

Hola Colega

Masquedura el tda1562q tiene un circuito de deteccion de carga. si es igual o menor de 2 ohm se protege, y tambien si la carga es mayor a 100 ohm tambien se protege el tda1562q.

asi que si es posible conectar una bocina de 8 ohm

que potencia daria?
por su puesto que menos a los 55 watt. pienso yo que tal vez que menos de la mitad, unos 25 watt aproximadamente. si no me equivoco. debido a que que una impedancia mas alta y al estar con el mismo voltaje; la corriente disminuye.

al disminuir la corriente la potencia baja,

ya que la potencia es igual a la corriente al cuadrado por la resistencia.


saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos! les comento que ya arme el amplificador con los tda, me arme dos modulos y suena excelente, le conecte un wofer de 12" foxtex y dos cajas sony de 60Wrms que las saque del equipo de musica de mi casa jeje y conectado al estereo suena espectacular jeje,como mi estereo no tiene salidas rca conecte un capacitor y una resistencia en serie a la salida de los parlante, igual al diagrama que subi  un poquito mas arriba, y tiene un sonido lindo, no suena como cuando tiene las salidas rca pero suena jeje.

cuando termine de armar todo les paso unas fotos y un video de como suena

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## francisco23cs

Buenas a todos. Estuve leyendo todas las paginas de este post y me decidí por construir el amplificador con el TDA 1562 de Juan Jose. El tema es que quise descargar el pdf ampliado de WINY 82 para ver como van conectados los diodos Shottcky de protección, pero el link en el que se encontraba ya no esta mas disponible, así que agradecería a cualquiera que lo tenga a su alcance que lo vuelva a subir o aunque sea me pasen un esquemático indicándome esto. Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## WINY_82

alla va de nuevo el archivo


----------



## francisco23cs

Mil gracias WINY, muy buena la información. Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash

vi en la pagina 20 creo un pre amplificador  con LM741 ( el que yo tengo) 

y queria saber si funcionaba bien o tiene demasiado ruido...demasiado me refiero a un sonido que te  moleste


aqui lo dejo:


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pollo, como andas tanto tiempo? te consulto.. armaste ese pre vos? el q muestra jose_flash con el LM741, te anduvo bien? xq yo lo había armado una vez medio a las apuradas y metía un montón de ruido pero pudo haber sido alguna c***da mía.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola pollo, como andas tanto tiempo? te consulto.. armaste ese pre vos? el q muestra jose_flash con el LM741, te anduvo bien? xq yo lo había armado una vez medio a las apuradas y metía un montón de ruido pero pudo haber sido alguna c***da mía.
> 
> Saludos



hola amigo!
ese preamp lo hice yo, tengo varios modulos hechos y andan bien, incluso hice uno estereo que cuando lo encuentre se los paso y funcionan excelente, lo tengo conectado a un tda7377 y le saco el jugo al integrado jeje, se nota mucho la diferencia cuando tiene pre, cuando encuentre el diagrama del que es estereo se los paso.ami no me meten casi nada de ruido, lo que hice es cambiarle las resistencia de 1k por un L7810 para que sea mas estable la tension en el integrado y asi no mete casi nada de ruido, cuando encuentre el diagrama se los paso.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ah dale lo espero entonces! Al diagrama mono q subiste de donde lo sacaste? o encontraste el PCB directamente?

Saludos!


----------



## jose_flash

le pondre el pote para porder tener un control..oye uno logaritmico ¿vale?
y ..12 de 12 Volt y GND o.., -+12?


----------



## mnicolau

mm pero el control de ganancia me parece q no puede ser usado como control de volumen, por favor corrigan si me equivoco, por ejemplo mirá el pre q está en este amplificador:

http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp30wcpre.htm

Se supone q eligas la ganancia del pre con los presets acorde a la señal con la q entres y el control de volumen lo hagas con los potenciómetros en la salida.

PD: el volumen suele regularse logarítmicamente.

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

ok..pero ganancia no es lo que gana de potencia la señal..¿no?..pues si controlo la ganacia puedo tener entre comillas cierto control de volumen o estoy diciendo tonterias sin ton ni son
? ops: 

o lo mejor : ¿ para que me sirve controlar con un pote la ganancia?..

GRACIAS


----------



## mnicolau

Realmente no estoy seguro pero supongo q en algún momento va a saturarse el amplificador con tanta ganancia por parte del pre. Creería q hay q buscar una ganancia ideal q no sature y a partir de ahí controlar el volumen en la salida, habría q probarlo...

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

y que hago para controlar el volumen la ganancia es R% que ya lo cambie por un 22k logaritmico..pero volumen...

todoe sto es para un amplificador con un TDA2052 que voi a hacer ..


----------



## mnicolau

Fijate en esa dir q te pasé mas arriba:

pin 1 del pote en la salida del pre
pin 2 salida al amplificador
pin 3 a masa

El preset de la ganancia q sea lineal, el pote del volúmen logarítmico de 10K.
Probá variando el de la ganancia haber si satura, si pasa esto, ubicá el preset en el punto mas alto en el q no sature y desde ahí controlás el volumen. Comentá los resultados. Ni bien tenga tiempo lo pruebo también.

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

esto seria lo correcto..?

segun vi en enlace.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro josé, así sería la forma de usarlo. Yo le pondría un preset para la ganancia directo en la placa para no tener tantos potes dando vuelta, total regulás la ganancia en un punto en el q no sature nunca y así la dejás. Después tenés el pote del volumen para controlar como quieras.

Sí, Podés probarlo con el MP3, para eso está el pre. 
Q altavoces de PC pretendés usar? si son muy chicos vas a notar distorsión a los pocos W.

Cim, así lo entiendo yo también al tema de la ganancia.

PD: en la imágen q pusiste, el pin 1 del pote sería el q está arriba. 
Le llamo pin1 al q está a la izquierda, viéndolo de frente al pote.

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

los altavoces son un 5.1 

el poote de ganancia lo puse en la placa ..

gracia sadios..entonces pote de ganacia es buscar un buen sitio y hay para siempre..¿?


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ah dale lo espero entonces! Al diagrama mono q subiste de donde lo sacaste? o encontraste el PCB directamente?
> 
> Saludos!



hola amigo!
el diagrama lo saque de un estereo sony que tenia dando vueltas por ahi, estudie un poco el circuito de preamplificación y de ahi hice yo mismo la plaquetita que postie, este circuito es muy usado en casi todos los estereos por la falta de fuente simetrica, creo que es una solucion bastante simple al problema jejeje


----------



## //pollo//

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> le pondre el pote para porder tener un control..oye uno logaritmico ¿vale?
> y ..12 de 12 Volt y GND o.., -+12?



hola amigo!
el circuito trabaja con fuente simple, osea 12v y gnd, no usa fuente partida, sino que utiliza tierra virtual.


----------



## //pollo//

Hola amigos!
Aqui les paso los diagramas del filtro pasabajos que posteo el amigo juan jose galleni y un preamp estereo que hice yo , los dos circuitos estan probados y funcionan a la perfeccion, cualquier detalle o error que noten haganme saber porque yo no puedo verlos en esta compu porque no tengo el pcb wizard instalado.

Lo tengo en la compu de mi taller jeje y la verdad que hace mucho que no los reviso, asi que ya saben, si falta algo me avisan.

A los tda los tengo conectados al filtro y funcionan muy bien, los mueven muy bien a esos woofers los tda y el filtro no deja pasar casi nada de agudos y medios, es un muy buen filtro

P.D.:disculpen la demora!


----------



## shadowpucci

hola gente como les va? espero que de 10

soy nuevo en esto de los foros y gracias a ustedes he armado la potencia para mi carrito, la verdad que suena que da calambres arme cuatro placas, dos para los woofers y dos para los triaxiales, y la verdad me sacude todos los vidrios. 

todo iba muy hermoso hasta que puse el auto en marcha, ahi se descajeto todo.... :S

resulta que, yo, que tuve un fiat 600 con un stereo bueno, me imaginaba que mi carrito nuevo iba a meter ruido con la bobina por causa del platino (en realidad creo que tiene captador), cosa que me hacia la F600, pero no, el ruido es mucho mas agudo, supongo de los inyectores o del alternador o algo de por ahi adentro y que aumenta su frecuencia con las rpm del motor. suena parecido a un modulador PWM de 2khz y no se como eliminar ese ruido. de lo que si estoy seguro es de que viene por la linea de alimentacion, porque lo dejo donde esta con el stereo q esta pero con la bateria de la moto de mi hermano (q no se entere), y anda joya. Como ustedes son gente que sabe de amplificador, supongo que me pueden llegar a dar una mano. no se que se le puede poner, si un filtro RL o algo asi.=


igualmente gracias a todos.


Matias Leonel


----------



## //pollo//

shadowpucci dijo:
			
		

> hola gente como les va? espero que de 10
> 
> soy nuevo en esto de los foros y gracias a ustedes he armado la potencia para mi carrito, la verdad que suena que da calambres arme cuatro placas, dos para los woofers y dos para los triaxiales, y la verdad me sacude todos los vidrios.
> 
> todo iba muy hermoso hasta que puse el auto en marcha, ahi se descajeto todo.... :S
> 
> resulta que, yo, que tuve un fiat 600 con un stereo bueno, me imaginaba que mi carrito nuevo iba a meter ruido con la bobina por causa del platino (en realidad creo que tiene captador), cosa que me hacia la F600, pero no, el ruido es mucho mas agudo, supongo de los inyectores o del alternador o algo de por ahi adentro y que aumenta su frecuencia con las rpm del motor. suena parecido a un modulador PWM de 2khz y no se como eliminar ese ruido. de lo que si estoy seguro es de que viene por la linea de alimentacion, porque lo dejo donde esta con el stereo q esta pero con la bateria de la moto de mi hermano (q no se entere), y anda joya. Como ustedes son gente que sabe de amplificador, supongo que me pueden llegar a dar una mano. no se que se le puede poner, si un filtro RL o algo asi.=
> 
> 
> igualmente gracias a todos.
> 
> 
> Matias Leonel



hola amigo!primero que todo bienvenido al foro!
mira, yo tuve el mismo problema cuando instale una de estas potencias en una camioneta, era diesel y metia el mismo ruido que el que vos comentas, y cuando pregunte en una electronica me dijeron que viene un dispositivo que se llama "supresor de ruidos" y me dijeron que con eso se te van todos los ruidos, aca en mendoza ese dispositivo sale cerca de $17, quiza te pueda servir, yo personalmente nunca lo probe porque nunca tuver la posibilidad de comprarlo pero seguro que sirve.
sino, lo que podes hacer es enrrollar 50 vueltas de alambre esmaltado en un nucleo de ferrita y, en una punta conectas el cable que viene de la bateria y en la otra conectas un capacitor de 2200mf junto con otro de 100nf de poliester en paralelo y de ahi conectas el cable que va a la potencia, esto tambien te puede ser muy util si el ruido proviene de la alimentacion, en mi caso no funciono porque el ruido venia del estereo jeje, algo medio raro jeje.
bueno cualquier duda preguntanos

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## spectrum2

che pollo puedo poner el led en el switch del mute/stand by?,sino dame otra opcion en que parte de la placa puedo conectar el maldito led!


----------



## maxep

En la entrad de vcc. como vos decis en stby.. en el pin de dialogo..(8) y creo que en ningun otro lado.. por otro lado si son de Cap.Fed (Arg) digan donde compraron el integrado y a que precio, yo en Bulogne Sur Mer ..cuesta entre 28 y 40 $


----------



## masqueduro

No debes tener problema con la batería de tu coche, sólo que si haces funcionar demasiado tiempo los amplificadores con el motor parado puedes llevarte la sorpresa de que cuando vayas a poner en marcha el cohe estés sin batería. Con el motor en marcha será difícil que consumas más batería que la que el alternador de tu cohe sea capaz de cargar; a no ser que tengas algún problema de carga o que tu batería esté en malas condiciones o sea extremadamente pequeña. En condiciones normales prueba y verás, saldrás de dudas.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## ccxxaa

hola .. soy tomy de bariloche ,,, yo arme el amplificador de pablin con el tda 1562,,con el mp4 anda bien pero queria saber si se peude conectar a un estereo o se va  a quemar porque el stereo tiene mucha salida y no se si el amplificador se banca tanta salida del stereo  en la entrada del amplificador grasias


----------



## shadowpucci

Tomy, yo lo conecte directo a la salida del stereo, pero no los dos pines, xq me clipeaba la potencia, sino solo el de señal (para darme cuenta conecte a la entrada uno solo, como vi que no sonaba conecte el otro solo) y asi anda. el tema dxq anda supongo que la señal de salida del stereo esta referida a masa, y la verdad que suena muy pero muy bien. eso si no lo uses mucho con el auto apagado xq te come la bateria. saludos. Matias L.


----------



## shadowpucci

si tu stereo tiene hebras RCA para potencia, conecta la pantalla a masa y el pin central a positivo, y tiene que andar 11 puntos. yo como no tengo salida de alta impedancia (ese es el nombre de las salidas RCA), conecte la entrada de señal de la potencia a la salida + de señal del stereo (sisi, a la que pones un parlante), con un capactor de .047 uf, como esta en el plano que hay en las primeras páginas, y no tengo drama alguno, anda 11 puntos, suena que da calambres. espero haber evacuado tu duda, igual tal vez en estos dias suba una foto porque quedo muy linda instalada en el auto. saludos. Matias L.


----------



## //pollo//

amigos yo un par de paginas mas atras deje un filtrito con una resistencia y un capacitor que sirve cuando tenemos un estereo sin salidas rca, fijense que mas atras esta, es muy bueno y barato, nunca intenten alimentar la pote diractamente con la salida del estereo porque la van a matar jaja, se los comento porque ya me paso jeje, alimente una pote directo al estereo y la queme, arruine los integrados de salida jaja

nos vemos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Holas, aqui les posteo el circuito con el esquema que yo realicé.

tiene la funcion de mute stand by, pero no la de diagnostico. efectivamente este amplificador es mono, por ende si se mezclan las dos lineas de un stereo, se debe hacer manteniendo la impedancia adecuada, etc, para que suene bien.

saludos.


----------



## shadowpucci

mira yo hice la que figura en la revista elektor (no se quien subio ese cto) y el led PERMANECE APAGADO, siempre que funcione bien. cuando satura, o corta por exceso de volumen, se prende instantaneamente y se apaga. yo te digo que anda JAMON este amplificador, en unos dias supongo le voy a tomar unas fotos. saludos. matias


----------



## //pollo//

shadowpucci dijo:
			
		

> mira yo hice la que figura en la revista elektor (no se quien subio ese cto) y el led PERMANECE APAGADO, siempre que funcione bien. cuando satura, o corta por exceso de volumen, se prende instantaneamente y se apaga. yo te digo que anda JAMON este amplificador, en unos dias supongo le voy a tomar unas fotos. saludos. matias



hola amigo!
ese circuito lo subio el amigo Juan Jose Galleni y es una maravilla, funciona de 10!tengo dos de estos en el auto y funcionan muy bien, eso que ya hace como 5 meses que los arme y la mayoria de las veces los uso a buen volumen jeje y nunca tuve problemas,muevo dos subs foxtex de 12" con este amplificador y los mueven muy bien.

 gracias juan por este circuito!jajaja

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

opk alaremos algo... en el circuito de elektor(q posteo juanjose y yo en otra ocasion) el led solo debe preneder. cuando algo esta mal yt  cuanbdo enciende prende por un instante... en cambio en el circuito q posteo trevi juna. y el otro circuito del sueco(eld diargama en ambos es el mismo) solo cambia la forma del pcb... en este ultimo circuito siemrpe debe estar prendido el led. (obviamente conectado el stdby a 12v+)..bueno les cuento qarmne todos los circuitos que estan en estre post... lees cuewnto si lo van a uisar para calidad armen el ded elektor que anda muuy bien.eeso si recoimiendo pner sumados a los capacitores de las lift power(4700uf) otrros capacitores de 1000 o 2200uf mas.. para asegurarse de que no tenga esa caida de tension en los bajos. que hace que diastorosione.. de echo lo recomiendo tmb para la el circuito de trevi y del sueco..cuando arme el de trevi (2 veces ) siempre sono mla. no c q macan me mande yo peor no me salio bien.. lueog arme el del sueco (ya como 10 veces) y la verdad anda de maravilla. fijate que ninguna pista se toquen.. por otro lado si uando encinedes el circuito y el parlante hace algun ruido sea foe lindo o lo que sea. te indica que el tda si funciona. que el problema esta en el filtro ..revisa los capacitores vlores de r. y demases. acuerdate q los de 100nf. tiene q ser si o si de poliester.. sino se queman cuando conectas al stereo. ah como consejo conectale solo una señal-. no le conectes 2 señales.. no c por que por con el tiempo es posible que se qumee algun canal.
bueno. suerte con tu amplificador y postea todas tus dudas. y luego como quedo armado tu amplificador.


----------



## epicee77

Hola Mapex..
Si entendi bien, aca tengo una modificacion del diagrama sueco, para poder ponerle los capacitores extra.
Asi esta bien ?
Si quieren despues les paso el diagrama !
Gracias !
y los diodos ?
Se ponen ?


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
los diodos sirven para proteger las lift suply y es muy recomendable ponerselos, mas si le vas a poner dos capacitores mas a las lift suply, los que yo compre son los NTE579 creo, en realidad me dieron unos remplazos de esos que son iguales, son diodos schotky ultrarapidos de 3amp y 90v y son ultra caros tambien jeje aca en mendoza me salieron $4 cada uno pero te aseguras que el integrado va a estar bien protegido, yo los compre porque quiero cambiar los de 4700 que ya tiene por unos de 10000mf para que tengan mas aguante cuanto tiene que tirar graves, yo tengo armadas dos plaquetitas elektor con un filtro que posteo juan jose muy bueno y con estas muevo un sub foxtex de 12" 350w que lo mueve re bien y otro sub de 10" foxtex de 400w que tambien lo mueve muy bien, te digo la verdd suena que da miedo el auto, me vibra todo, y eso que es la plaquetita simple con los capacitores de 4700, seguro que cuando le ponga los de 10000 me va a explotar el auto jajaja


----------



## epicee77

gracias Pollo..
Gracias por los comentarios, cada vez tengo mas ganas de poderlo usar !
lo que si, el tema de los diodos, van colocados como muestro en la imagen ?
Y otra pregunta. las Lift Supply que posee el integrado son dos:
entre las patas 3 y 5; y la otra entre las 15 y 13. Entre estas dos tienen que ir los diodos, o en la entrada de voltaje ( +12 y masa) tambien ?
Despues, combiene directamente colocar un capacitor de 10 000uF en vez de los de 4 700uF para que suenen mejor los bajos, o como decia mapex, agregarle al de 4 700 uno de 1 000 o de 2 200uF ?¿?
Gracias !


----------



## epicee77

Hola !
estube buscando en las paginas del tema, y recien en la 33 encontre como se conectan los diodos !
ahora, lo que me gustaria saber, es que si me conviene poner un solo capacitor de 10 000uF o 2 (de 4 700uF) con su respectivo diodo ?
Gracias !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

puede manejar el doble de corriente la Lift Supply?, me parece que no eh


----------



## //pollo//

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> puede manejar el doble de corriente la Lift Supply?, me parece que no eh



hola amigo!
en el datasheet que posteo el amigo winy sale la respuesta en graves con capacitor de 4700 y con capacitor de 10000, asique yo creo que si puede manejar mas corriente el integrado, yo lo voy a probar primero con dos de 4700 y el diodo schotky ese para ver como funciona y si se la banca le coloco uno de 10000, pero si sale en el data es porque se puede creo yo


----------



## maxep

como comenta `pollo en el datasheet dice que aguanta 1mil uf. de escho lo probarion asi.. por eso te cuento que si le vs a poner mas de 470uuf sin diodo solo pone uno de 1000uf.. no mas.. dsps de eso poneele los diodos.. ah solo es necesario ponerlos en las lift power. no en l aentrada de alimnentacion.. recorda que tardan 4 seg. en cargarse.. de echo yo lo tengo echo asi.. y te das cuenta probando un test de spl.. si le das rosca y volumen.. pausas el tema y sientes el capacitor cargandose... ajaj. por eso te recomiendo y mucho si lo vas  ausar para bajos.. equipalo con 2 capacitores de 4700uf por cada lift y los respectivos diodos.
saludos


----------



## epicee77

Una ultima pregunta..
el Amigo WINY_82 dijo que si agrandabamos el valor de los capacitores de las lifft power, tambien deberiamos aunmentar el tamaño del capacitor de descarga, que se encuentra entre la pata 9 y 12:
esto puso el:
"...como tendras mas exigencia de corriente trendras que poner un capacitor mas grande de desacoplamiento para eliminar los rizos de corriente. (entre terminal 9 y 12) ..."

Este capacitor, sera el de 100nf poliester; 100nf electrolitico o el de 4700uF ?


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
aqui estoy de vuelta porque tengo una pequeña duda que me gustaria resolver.
hace un tiempito arme el filtro pasabajos que posteo el amigo juan jose, el diagrama lo adjunto mas abajo, mis duda son para que sirven los dos potenciometros que tiene este circuito?tengoentendido que uno es para la ganancia y el otro para el corte, pero me gustaria saber si estoy en lo correcto jeje.
otra de mis dudas es para que sirve el conector ese que dice JP1?no entiendo muy bien la funcion que tiene jeje,yo conecte mi amplificador alternando la posicion de este conector y no note ninguna diferencia jeje por eso me gustaria saber que funcion tiene.
mi ultima duda es si se puede aumentar un poco mas la ganancia del circuito y si se puede como lo hago?
espero que me puedan resolver mis dudas jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueh amigo pollo: el primer pote (el de 22K logaritmico) es para drontrolar la ganancia del preamplificador.
y el otro stereo lineal, es para la frecuencia de corte en la que trabaja el equipo como dijiste vos.

el JP1 segun se ve es un selectro para el pre de arriba o el de abajo, que deben trabajar en dos frecuencias diferentes. (lo que pasa es que no veo bien pues el diagrama no es muy claro).

para incrementar la ganancia esta el circuito integrado que figura como cuatro bloques triangulares. si con eso no t basta no se que más necesitas, pues esos preamplificador tendrian que poder proveer una señal de hasta 14Vpp bien estable.

saludillos.


----------



## gaston sj

el otro dia escuche el tda de un amigo con un parlante foxtex de 12" y sonaba de miedo no digo que era la que locura pero adaba bien lo movia a fondo jajaa estoy  pensando en armarlo de nuevo por que el que arme yo nunca me andubo     pero voy a probar otra vez  saludos


----------



## //pollo//

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> el otro dia escuche el tda de un amigo con un parlante foxtex de 12" y sonaba de miedo no digo que era la que locura pero adaba bien lo movia a fondo jajaa estoy  pensando en armarlo de nuevo por que el que arme yo nunca me andubo     pero voy a probar otra vez  saludos



hola amigo!
si te vas a armar de nuevo el circuito te recomiendo la plaquetita de elektor, de esas ya e armado 3 y las 3 me han funcionado en la primera vez, no tuve ningun problema con el circuito. eso si, debes tener cuidado cuando sueldas las patitas del integrado porque si se tocan un pokito se te arruina el integrado. lo que yo hice fue utilizar una lupa para revisar toda la placa aver si habian patitas que se tocaran.
ahhh si kieres que tenga mas aguante en los graves te recomiendo que le pongas otro capacitor a la lift suply, osea, le puedes poner dos de 4700mf en paralelo o sino mandale uno de 10000mf solo, eso si, debes ponerle el diodo shotky de proteccion, yo un par de mensajes mas atra nombre los diodos que le habia puesto al tda mio.
espero que te halla servido mi aporte

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos!
> aqui estoy de vuelta porque tengo una pequeña duda que me gustaria resolver.
> hace un tiempito arme el filtro pasabajos que posteo el amigo juan jose, el diagrama lo adjunto mas abajo, mis duda son para que sirven los dos potenciometros que tiene este circuito?tengoentendido que uno es para la ganancia y el otro para el corte, pero me gustaria saber si estoy en lo correcto jeje.
> otra de mis dudas es para que sirve el conector ese que dice JP1?no entiendo muy bien la funcion que tiene jeje,yo conecte mi amplificador alternando la posicion de este conector y no note ninguna diferencia jeje por eso me gustaria saber que funcion tiene.
> mi ultima duda es si se puede aumentar un poco mas la ganancia del circuito y si se puede como lo hago?
> espero que me puedan resolver mis dudas jeje
> 
> nos vemos!


 

Hola Amigos!. Como va todo. Aca releyendo los temas y veo que todos estamos muy ocupados con la electronica. 
Bueno, al grano: el primer pote es el de la ganancia y el segundo (doble) es el de la frecuencia de corte. El JP1 es lo que lellamana inversor de faso (lo traen todos los subwoofer de home cinema) y es poque aveces hay un sutil incremento de los graves de muy baja frecuencia cuando estos estan en contrafase del audio normal. Para ello es que utiliza los dos OAMP
La frecuencia de corte del filtro va de 50 a 150 hz y se puede dejar fijo colocando resistencias en su lugar. por ejemplo para la mitad de la resistencia va a ser la mitad de la frecuencia. Ahora estoy en el trabajo pero veo de subir el articulo completo y una foto con la conexion del pote que es muy importante para que haga la regulacion de frec de corte.

Por otro lado, para aumentar la ganancia del filtro en su conjunto, puedes hacerlo modificando los componentes asociados. Por ejemplo puedes bajar la resistencia de 22 k a 10 y mantener el pote de 22k o puedes subir el pote a 50 k. Si te fijas es un amplioficador operacional configurado como inversor, osea que la señal se amplifica P1/R4 veces y se invierte de fase.
Luego hay un filtro pasa bajos alrededor de IC1B y esta en configuración NO inversora, o sea que la señal filtrada con el JP1 conectado como en la figura esta invertida de fase con respecto de la señal de entrada. 
Ahora, si conectas JP1 hacia arriba, la salida de IC1B entra en la pata negativa de IC1d que esta como Inversor de ganancia unitaria y entonces su salida está en fase con la entrada de audio.

En este último OAMP puedes tambien subir la ganancia, ya que su salida está multiplicada por R8/R7 de manera que por ejemplo si subes R8 vas a tener mas ganancia. O pones en serie con R8 un potenciometro y vas subiendo su valor hasta conseguir el valor de ganancia que necesitas.

Espero haber aclarado, saludos


Juan Jose

saludos!


----------



## TEO_RAZA

hola chicos primero que todo felicitarlos 

a todos por los logros que an hecho

ahora quiero pedirles ayuda porfavor 

arme mi tda1562q y ahora nesesito un filtro pasabajos para este amplificador 

e mirado todos los que estan en este tema pero no me quedan claros 

porfavor se los pido su ayuda 

desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos a todos 

atte. Carlos Miranda.

adios..........


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
armate el que posteo el amigo juan jose, anda perfecto y funciona con fuente simple, yo lo tengo armado y lo tengo conectado a dos 1562 y funciona re bien, te lo recomiendo a ese filtro,
el filtro esta aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## WINY_82

Muy buenas tardes
a todos.

lo que ultimamente he estado leyendo es sobre los filtros pasabajos.
yo tambien he tenido la necesidad de realizar alguno de estos.
Asi que he recolectado información sobre esto y  la comparto con la comunidad.

Para empezar dentro de los filtros encuentras que hay pasivos y activos.
los pasivos se hacen con capacitores, resistencias y bobinas.
los activos usan los opams.

Ahora lo que nos interesa en este momento son los filtros pasa-bajos activos.
de los cuales se pueden clasificar en el numero de "polos". entre mas polos mas pendiente de atenuacion tiene.  pero mas polos mas complejo el filtro.

Asi que si necesitamos un filtro de un polo se ocupa un opam, pero un filtro de un polo para la aplicacion no es suficiente. asi que podremos escoger un filtro de 2 polos.
el arreglo para hacer un filtro de 2 polos con un solo opam se llama "sallen-kelly", hay otra configuracion de retroalimentacion multiple, pero esta vez trataremos con el de sallen kelly de ganancia unitaria.

y si necesitamos de mas polos, pues se van poniendo en cascada filtros sallen kelly, uno tras otro.por ejemplo uno que hace mucho que realize lo hice de cuatro polos, y funciono ok. y use dos opams. en un lm324 tiene 4 opams, asi que ese circuito te serviria para un filtro de 4 polos, otro opam  para la ganancia y el otro opam como buffer de entrada.

otra cosa que se debe de tomar en cuenta es el tipo de respuesta que va a tener el filtro.
por eso se clasificaria en tres normalmente (aunque se que hay mas)
butherworth
bessel
Tschebyscheff

yo uso el butherworth, Esto afecta  a los parametros a la hora de calcular los valores de las resitencias y capacitores. (me refiero a que puedes encontrarte filtros que tengan la misma frecuencia de corte, pero con diferente desfase y forma de atenuacion y por supuesto diferente calidad de filtro "Q")
 anexo información sobre opams, viene mucha información pero en el capitulo 16 viene explicado sobre los filtros y vienen las tablas.
vienen formulas mas sencillas, pero para no sacarlo a mano, estoy haciendo una hoja de caluclo que sirva para calcular filtros pasabajos de 4 polos. todavia no la termino pero nomas termino y se las paso para que no batallen diseñando filtros.

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
vuelvo a ustedes con una pequeña duda:
quiero cambiar los capacitores de 4700mf por unos de 10000mf ahora mi duda es, tengo que cambiar los 3 capacitores de 4700mf o solo cambio los 2 capacitores de las lift suply?


----------



## WINY_82

Hola

Los Capacitores de 4700 microfaradios que pones en paralelo a la alimentacion del tda1562 sirven para que no haya bajas de voltajes a la hora consumos altos de corriente momentaneos.

Se puede poner capacitor mas grande de 4700, le puedes poner de 10,000 micros no hay problema, el problema tal vez se notaria si no le pusieras.

Depende tambien que tan lejos este la fuente de alimentacion y el calibre de los cables y el tamaño de las pistas.

yo te recomiendo que lo hagas, que pongas capacitores de 10,000 micros, si se puede que bueno, si no ponle de 4700, pero ponle.


Ahora regresando a los filtros pasabajos, adjunto un archivo en excel que sirve para calcular los valores de las resistencias y los capacitores para un filtro butherworth de cuarto orden
alli viene un diagrama de como es el armado, solo hay que llenar las celdas azules y seguir los pasos.

Espero los sirva esta información. 
espero que les sirva.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el filtro winy, q integrado se podría usar q se alimente a 12v? un LM358?

Saludos!


----------



## WINY_82

Hola


yo alguna vez use el lm324, ese es un integrado que tiene 4 opams.  y una vez hice un filtro con ese opam y funciono ok,  pero lo use con +-12 volt, osea una fuente partida.
para que el opam funcione como con una sola fuente de 12 volt, pues se podria realizar de la siguiente manera.

Para empezar  adjunto una foto donde esta el diagrama. pero tomen mucho en cuenta que el capacitor de entrada y las resistencias del divisor de voltaje forman un filtro pasa altas.

aqui viene el divisor de voltaje con un opam como buffer y esta conectado ya a una etapa de filtro sallenkelly. para poner las dos etapas del filtro solo pon la siguiente como viene en el diagrama de excel. a una cosa mas, en lugar el pin del opam que indica la alimentacion negativa, lo conectas a tierra, y ya esta.



Saludos!


----------



## ruen2009

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, la verdad es que no lo conocia pero me parece que esta muy bueno y ya aprovechando su sabiduria y amabilidad les queria contar que me compre la plaqueta del fabricante ARIES la del modelo A8228, es el amplificador con el TDA 1562 y la arme pero la verdad no me dio resultado, no me funciono y hable con los de aries por ayuda y de acuerdo a lo que les conte me recomendaron cambiar el integrado, lo hice pero sigue igual, sin funcionar.

Les cuento que cuando la conecto todo lo que anda es el led, pero solo se enciende levemente no a maxima intensidad. y no tengo ni una señal en el parlante, ni siquiera el "blop" de que hay corriente :S .....la verdad no se que hacer ya verifique las soldaduras y estan bien y los componentes estan bien hubicados y son los correctos, y el integrado ya lo cambie 2 veces, el integrado tiene el sello de Phillips y todo, y lo compre en una casa de electronica muyyy grande de mi ciudad, no creo que sea trucho.

Lo alimento con una fuente de pc que me tira bien los 12V. y el parlante es de 4 ohm asi que está correcto,  la verdad por el diagnostico que les doy espero que puedan ayudarme ya que no se que hacer y me gustaria que funcionara esa potencia ya me hizo gastar plata jej..

Bueno les mando saludos espero que me contesten pronto, esta buenisimo el Foro felicitaciones a todos los sabios jaja, nos vemos 

Aca dejo los dos esquemas de ambos lados de la plaqueta la de Aries es la misma


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Ruen2009! Bienvenido al foro.
La placa de ARIES si es la que posteaste en el .GIF es la misma que la de Elektor que te aseguro anda de primera. Lo que si el integrado no es muy amigable a la hora de tener algo mal soldado o si por error inviertes a polaridad de alimentacion. Se quema al toque. Si pasa que al arrancar es una potencia muy confiable. Si quieres puedes subir fotos de tu placa y vemos si podemos sugerirte algo.
Espero te ayude y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ruen2009

Muhcas gracias pero voy a hacer un nueva plaqueta y pasar los componentes y a ver que pasa y les cuentos que tal me va. Espero que me puedan ayudar tambien con lo del remoto para la otra potencia ya que quiero conectara al auto pero sin ponerle un corte aparte, o sea que se encianda con el stereo pero no se como se hara eso.
saludosss


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Mira en este post hay un remoto para conectar al tda 1562q con un tr. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html

Yo por mi parte, prefiero utilizar un minirele de 12 voltios y entonces conectas la bobina del rele a la salida del rem del estereo y un contacto del rele reemplaza a la llave que esta en el diagrama. De esta manera cuando enciendes el equipo, pega el contacto del rele y entonces habilita la patilla mode del tda1562q.

saludos y esperamos tu placa nueva.

Juan Jose


----------



## agustokpo

che este amplificador puede servir como potencia de auto ? q tipo de parlantes con twister c banca? gracias.


----------



## //pollo//

agustokpo dijo:
			
		

> che este amplificador puede servir como potencia de auto ? q tipo de parlantes con twister c banca? gracias.



hola amigo!
este amplificador esta diseñado para obtener buena calidad de sonido y buena potencia con los 12v de la bateria del auto, esta diseñado para el audio en los autos, mira, en cuanto a parlantes, yo lo probe con unos 6x9 pioneer de 220wmax 60wrms y los movia casi a fully sonaba fuertisimo, acordate que este amplificador entrega 55wrms, con 6" no conviene porque te los va a matar, y tambien te sirve como amplificador para graves, osea, le conectas un filtro y un woofer y ya tienes un subwoofer en el auto, de 10" y 12" los mueve bien, eso si, tienen que ser wofers dentro de todo livianos.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
vuelvo a ustedes con una pequeña inquietud que me gustaria resolver:
resulta que conecte mi 1562 a un estereo kenwood con casette jejej que tiene salida rca, lo conecte solo para probar si funcionaban las salidas rca de dicho estereo y si funcionaron, el 1562 sonaba bien peeeeeeeeeeero cuando hice andar el auto se me metio un zumbido del motor, era un zumbido medio agudo que acompañaba las revoluciones del motor, osea, si aceleraba el auto el zumbido aumenteba de frecuencia, pense que quiza el ruido venia por la alimentacion asique coloque un filtro con una bobina y un capacitor que nose de donde lo saque jajaja pero tampoco resulto, el zumbido seguia ahi, pero luego me di cuenta que el zumbido se me metia por el rca, porque si desconectaba el rca del 1562 no se metia ningun ruido en el amplificador estando el auto andando, pero cuando conectaba el rca volvia el zumbido molesto.
en conclusion, alguien sabe como puedo solucionar este problemita?quiza pense que poniendo un supresor de ruidos para el rca se pueda solucionar este problema o no?ustedes que opinan que puede ser el factor que origina el zumbido?

desde ya muchas gracias!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Hola *//pollo//*,si no te llega a suprimir el ruido, el supresor RCA que te ofrecieron, te suguiero una posible solución en este previo que le use cuando tuve problemas de ruido en  amplificador/DVD para autobuses.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## colo5_ale

Me gusta mucho la idea de hacerme un amplificador con el TDA1562 
Aclaro que yo tengo un equipo b 52 que dice tener 50W x 4, pero si embargo a los parlantes 6x9 no los tira bien, por eso quiero un amplificador ademas para no cargar al equipo
pero tengo una serie de dudas...

Tiene algun control de volumen o de potencia? porque no le veo pontenciometros al circuito que aparece en "pablin", o se controla desde el equipo de musica?

Debido a este amplificador es por canal, necesitamos 2 por lo menos... Como se conecta el RCA a los 2? Hay un RCA en los equipos por lado (izq. y der.)? 

Hace falta que tenga un preamplificador?

Q pasa en caso de que el amplificador no este prendido, los parlantes no suenan?

Yo soy de escuchar musica estilo techno, por ende los graves quiero que suenen no fuerte, sino bien (no soy de poner el equipo a fondo), lo consigo con el TDA1562?

Respecto de los equipos de audio: Que diferencia hay entre las salidas RCA y las 4 salidas comunes que tiene el equipo?

son muchas ddudas lo se, pero soy nuevo en el tema y me interesa aprender
salu2  gracias
ale . colo


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bien, para aprender siempre hay tiempo.
1) si quieres control de volumen, le colocas un pote stereo en la entrada de audio.
2) por lo general los equipos usan conectores RCA stereos (rojo y blanco), y es una sola cajita plastica con los 2 tomas, y 3 patitas q van a la placa. positivo R, positivo L y masa.
3) Los equipos de auto, tienen amplificador TDA q tiran no mas de 15 o 20watts por canal y con una distorcion altisima. no podras sacar la señal desde ahi para darle señal a tu equipo.
4) los TDA1562q son de consumir unos 8 Ah, asi q t recomiendo que uses cables bien gruesos de alimentacion, y de salida a bafles, ya que tiran unos 50 watts reales.

t paso un esquema para q veas como es el pcb q yo realice, arriba a la derecha esta el RCA, si quieres le puedes agregar un preamplificador operacional, con el pote para regular la ganacia y a su vez el volumen.

los pre operacionales todos utilizan voltajes simetricos, y el auto provee solo 12 volts, asi q solo podras amplificar media onda si mandas la patita de alimentacion negativa del pre a masa.

si necesitas mas datos, sigue preguntando.


----------



## colo5_ale

gracias DJ draco y pollo
la verdad es que muchas cosas me quedan con duda
vi el video que pusiste (pollo) en youtube del woofer y la verdad es que anda muy bien
viendo eso me parece que con un solo amplificador voy a mover a los 2 6x9 que tengo
me gustaria si no te es molestia que subas esos diagramas que tenes
me van a venir bien, porque como dije antes de audio poca idea tengo

ademas no me queda claro como conectar mi equipo al amplificador (o preaplificador en caso de que lo ponga) con filtro pasabajos y como conectar un solo amplificador de una sola salida (como el TDA 1562) a 2 parlantes


----------



## //pollo//

colo5_ale dijo:
			
		

> gracias DJ draco y pollo
> la verdad es que muchas cosas me quedan con duda
> vi el video que pusiste (pollo) en youtube del woofer y la verdad es que anda muy bien
> viendo eso me parece que con un solo amplificador voy a mover a los 2 6x9 que tengo
> me gustaria si no te es molestia que subas esos diagramas que tenes
> me van a venir bien, porque como dije antes de audio poca idea tengo
> 
> ademas no me queda claro como conectar mi equipo al amplificador (o preaplificador en caso de que lo ponga) con filtro pasabajos y como conectar un solo amplificador de una sola salida (como el TDA 1562) a 2 parlantes



hola amigo!
mira, para que te des una idea de como mueve dos 6x9 juntos un TDA1562 mira este video que tambien subi yo en youtube:

YouTube - potencia 400W al limite

el unico error que cometi es que sin darme cuenta cambie de fase la entrada del 1562 y por eso se ve que el golpe lo hacen para adelante los 6x9, pero date una idea de que ese mismo golpe(o un poco mas) van a tener tus 6x9, obvio eso segun las caracteristicas de tus 6x9, lo mejor es que me digas la potencia y la marca de tus 6x9 para saber si van a andar ok con el 1562.

en cuanto a lo de los diagramas y las conexiónes, si quieres puedo tratar de simplificartelo al maximo para que se entienda mejor, eso si, vas a tener que hacer tu mismo algunas PCBs.

lo de conectar el amplificador a la salida de parlantes del estereo es una conexion bastante simple, pero te la explico mejor cuando suba el diagrama asi lo vas a entender mejor.

para conectar 2 parlantes a una sola salida lo que puedes hacer es conectar tus 2 parlantes en paralelo, osea, juntas los dos positivos de los parlantes y los unes a la salida positiva del amplificador y haces lo mismo con los negativos, teoricamente, si tus parlantes son de 4 ohms con esta conexión quedaria una carga total de 2 ohms que la puede manejar sin problemas el integrado, yo ya lo eh probado y no tuve ningun inconveniente, lo unico que el integrado levanta un poco mas de temperatura porque cuando bajas la carga aumenta la corriente pero nada mas.

mira, yo creo que lo mejor para que te saques tus dudas es que preguntes aqui en el foro, es la mejor forma de aprender, ademas, aqui en el foro hay muchas personas que tienen amplios conocimientos y no creo que tengan problema en ayudarte asique ya sabes, pregunta lo que no entiendas!jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, les dejo un pcb que modifiqué, agarré el de Elektor y le agregué un capacitor más por lift supply además de los diodos shotcky. Funciona muy bien, aunq todavía no pude ponerme a probar bien las diferencias con respecto al pcb original con 1 cap por lift...

El archivo que tiene los pcbs es un Jpg tamaño A4, quise pasarlo a pdf pero se pixelaba...

Con ese pcb eliminé 2 de los 3 puentes que tenía el original, el único que quedó es el que se encuentra entre las filas de pines del integrado, paralelo a ellas

Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
vuelvo a ustedes porque tengo una pequeña duda, resulta que leyendo el data sheet del 1562 descubri un filtro IEC o algo asi que me llamo la atensión porque decia algo de que eliminaba ruidos y cosas asi, no entendi mucho lo que decia porque el ingles no es lo mio jaja, y queria saber que funcion tiene, como funciona, si se conecta en la linea del rca o no y si me puede eliminar algunos ruidos del motor que se me meten por el rca.espero que me puedan solucionar estas pequeñas dudas jeje

aqui adjunto una imagen del filtro que salia en el data del 1562.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## colo5_ale

gracias pollo nuevamente por la respuesta

al final me decidi a armar uno, el otro lo armo despues si es que el primero funciona
pero necesito saber cual de todos los que postearon es el mejor, el mas limpio en sonoridad

encontre en la pagina 2 uno subido por "trevi_juanjoa" que tiene muchas mas cosas que los demas, como el TL 071 y TL 074 que no se lo que son y las K1 K2 K3 K4 K5 K6 K7 que tampoco se lo que son (¿?)

si alguno me saca la duda mejor y espero que me recomienden uno de todos en especial (mejor si esta probado)

salu2
ale . colo


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
el que posteo el amigo trevi viene con filtro paabajos incluido, lo mejor es que te armes la placa que posteo el amigo mnicolau en la pagina anterior, esa esta probada y funciona de una sin problemas, esa no tiene filtro pero si quieres uno te puedo pasar uno que tengo que funciona muy bien, el unico problema es que lo tengo hecho en el pcb wizard, vos tenes el pcb wizard?


----------



## colo5_ale

la imagen de ubicacion de componentes esta incompleta en la de mnicolau, hay solo 4 capacitores y 2 diodos, pero no se de cuanto es cada componente, cuales son las entradas y salidas, etc.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
los componentes que faltan son los que aparecen en la imagen que te voy a postear, en relidad, la placa que subio mnicolau es esta misma que yo posteo pero le agrego un capacitor mas por lift suply (para que tenga mas aguante en los graves)y unos diodos de proteccion, lo demas es todo exactamente igual.
si te fijas en la imagen, la que dice "+" es el positivo y el "0" es el negativo, ahi tenes que conectar la alimentacion del amplificador,los que dicen LS+ y LS- son los pines donde tienes que conectar los parlantes y por ultimo, arriba a la izquierda veras que hay una flechita y una "T" invertida, bueno, la flechita es el positivo de la señal de audio y la "T" esa invertida es la masa de señal me explico?se entendio bien?

si no pones el filtro que te comento el amplificador va a amplificar todo el rango de frecuencias, osea, graves medios y agudos, y si pones ese filtro vas a escuchar solamente las frecuencias bajas, osea los graves, el filtro sirve unicamente si quieres usar el amplificador para alimentar un subwoofer, de lo contrario, si quieres alimentar un wofer con un tweeter por ejemplo lo tienes que usar asi nomas, quiza te haga falta un pre pero nada mas.

espero haber sido claro, sino lo fui dimelo, no hay problema  

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## colo5_ale

entiendo entiendo, solo me queda la duda de como regular la potencia del amplificador, si puedo usar el control de volumen del equipo del auto ¿?

no pude ver la imagen que decis que ibas a postear con los componentes...

te agregue al msn


----------



## //pollo//

jejeje me olvide de postearlo jaja,ahora si lo posteo, el volumen lo podes controlar desde el estereo pero lo mejor es que tambien uses un potenciometro para controlar el volumen maximo que le vas a dar al amplificador, el potenciometro tiene 3 pines, en uno de los extremos conecta masa, en el otro extremo conectas el positivo del rca que viene del estereo y en el pin del medio sacas la señal que va hacia el amplificador, asi vas a tener el control del volumen, un potenciometro de 50 o 100k va a estar bien.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## colo5_ale

los capacitores que agrega mnicolau son de 4700 uf no? 
y el diodo que diodo es?
que es el stand by? puede ser que sea la tecla de encendido? o me conviene directamte poner una tecla en la alimentacion para prenderla y apagarla?

corregime si me equivoco:
R1 1M
R2 4K7
R3 1K
R4 100K
C1, C2 470nF
R3, R4 10uF 63V
C5, C6, C8 4700uF 25V
C7 100nF
D1 led alta eficiencia

puede ser que tenga algun mute?
salu2
ale . colo
PD: ya se me terminan las dudas! jaja


----------



## mnicolau

colo5_ale dijo:
			
		

> los capacitores que agrega mnicolau son de 4700 uf no?
> y el diodo que diodo es?
> que es el stand by? puede ser que sea la tecla de encendido? o me conviene directamte poner una tecla en la alimentacion para prenderla y apagarla?
> 
> corregime si me equivoco:
> R1 1M
> R2 4K7
> R3 1K
> R4 100K
> C1, C2 470nF
> R3, R4 10uF 63V
> C5, C6, C8 4700uF 25V
> C7 100nF
> D1 led alta eficiencia
> 
> puede ser que tenga algun mute?
> salu2
> ale . colo
> PD: ya se me terminan las dudas! jaja



Hola colo, los componentes están bien, todos los capacitores son iguales, de 4700[uF] x 25[V]. Diodos shotcky compré unos SR520 o SR540, son muy grandes (de 5[A]) pero eran los únicos q tenían shotcky. Podés comprar los BYV 10-40, son de 1[A] 40[V], o los SR320/340/360 q son de 3[A] y de la tensión de los dos últimos números.
El stand-by si está abierto, se encuentra encendido, si está cerrado, se "apaga". Tenés q colocar ahí el interruptor y no en la alimentación por el gran consumo q tiene el 1562.

Saludos


----------



## colo5_ale

Gracias mnicolau, ahora ando modificando el pcb a mi gusto, cambiando de lugar el puente que cruza por abajo el integrado (por asi decirlo) al TDA y ensanchando lo mas que puedo las pistas manteniendo la distancia de separado.

¿ Que diferencia hay entre el TDA 1562 y el 1562Q? yo compro el Q no? 

¿ Que va en los 2 agujeros de la placa que estan marcados?

¿ Que dimensiones tiene la placa? 10 x 10?, me parece un poco grande...

¿ El pcb que pase, hay que espejarlo todavia o ya esta listo para imprimir y pasar a la placa?


----------



## epicee77

Hola, como va ?
Tengo una duda. mnicolau  en la pagina 50 subio este PCB. y cuando lo estaba comparando con el que subio colo5_ale note que son distintos.
La diferencia que veo, es que el diagrama de colo5_ale es que tiene en el lado izquierdo, el diodo que carga a los capacitores de la lift supply mas directo desde masa. 
Aca subo los dos diagramas para ver cual es el que ustedes utilizaron.
gracias


----------



## colo5_ale

el mio esta basado en el otro, tiene cambiado el puente de lugar (para eso tuve que mover el diodo) y ensanchadas algunas pistas


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
lo mejor para alimentar este amplificador es una bateria de auto, no te queda otra, una fuente de unos 15v y 10amp te va a salir un poco cara me parece.
mira, hasta lo que yo se el 1562 es lo mejor que viene para auto, si queres mas potencia vas a tener que optar por un amplificador con transistores o algun STK que tambien son muy buenos y armarte una buena fuente smps que te convierta los 12v de la bateria del auto en unos 40 o 45v simetricos.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## leop4

no eso no puede ser yo tengo un tda1562 con una fuente at de 250W viejisima y el integrado funciona muy bien es mas subis el volumen y no distorciona para nada hay fuentes de pc que dan 30A o 20A de potencia muchos hicieron ese amplificador con fuentes at y atx.
sino esto que es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21939.html
o estoy ciego o hay una fuente de pc.


----------



## mnicolau

Yo armé ese amplificador con 2 tda1562 alimentado con fuente de pc. La fuente es vitsuba (no es de las mejores marcas ni cerca, pero tampoco es de las peores) de 450W, q según la etiqueta indica 18A en la línea de 12V y sin embargo me llevé la sorpresa de que al cargar la fuente con unos 8A (4A por tda) la fuente ya bajaba la tensión a unos 11V, y con cada golpe (q implica un pico de consumo), bajaba aún más la tensión. Esto es desastrozo para este amplificador, hay q tener eso bien en cuenta.

El amplificador brinda 55W con THD 0.5% en 4Ohm si está alimentado con 14.4V, alimentado con 12V, la potencia baja a unos 35W y más baja aún si se sigue disminuyendo la tensión. 

Asi q en conclusión, si alimentan el amplificador con una fuente de pc, lo van a poder usar sin problemas y a una potencia respetable pero nunca van a poder sacarle el máximo al integrado, y mucho menos si les pasa lo mismo q a mi con su fuente. Y esto se agrava si alimentan 2 amplificadores, como en mi caso.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

haaaaaaaaaaa ya entendi yo tengo varias de esas mas o menos 4 o 5 2 AT y 3 ATX  es lo mismo poner una fuente para cada amplificador con tda1562 total ami me sobran 55W jajaja.


----------



## //pollo//

colo5_ale dijo:
			
		

> ayer termine de armarme el 1562, pero no noto que sea mucho mas fuerte que el stereo de mi auto, sera que tengo que ponerle un preamplificador?
> sirve un TDA1524 que es estereo y tiene control de tonos?



hola amigo!
tienes que tener en cuenta que un solo 1562 no te va a sonar mas fuerte que tu estereo, pero si lo comparas con dos o 4 1562 te aseguro que notaras la diferencia, si lo tienes conectado a la salida rca de tu estereo vas a necesitar un pre porque por lo menos yo en los estereos que lo eh probado la salida rca no tiene suficiente ganancia y ni siquiera lo llegaba a saturar al integrado a un buen volumen.
el 1524 es un excelente pre y ademas funciona con 12v, el amigo mnicolau lo a usado en su auto si mal no recuerdo y le a funcionado bien, yo lo tengo armado pero todavia no le compro los potes jejee   que vagancia no?jajja

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Coincido con pollo, tu estéreo puede llegar a tirar 22W RMS x 4 en el mejor de los casos, y como se suman las potencias, el rendimiento es similar al de 1 TDA1562, armá uno más y vas a poder notar bien las diferencias. Deberías colocarle un pre, podés usar el tda1524 o probá el del LM741 q subí y es bien barato pero sin control de tonos. A esas salidas, las ecualiza el estéreo también o no?

Saludos


----------



## colo5_ale

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> A esas salidas, las ecualiza el estéreo también o no?



yo creo que si porque cuando subia y bajaba el volumen del estereo variaba el del amplificador

ahora me surgio un problema, resulta que ayer estaba probando el amplificador y andaba todo bien
hoy quiero probarlo de vuelta con el woofer de 12' de un amigo y cuando lo prendo, el led hace un destello y el parlante un "tuc" (como ayer que andaba bien) pero no se escuchaba nada   !
controle cada una de las pistas y estan todas bien, no se que puede haber pasado    

estoy con una bronca  :evil: , ya estaba por irme a comprar todos los componentes para armar otro amplificador para hacer el stereo y un preamplificador y me pasa esto...


----------



## mauricioh

Ya compre los integradsos y me salieron $26 c/u argentinos! un poco salado! je hoy los voy a armar para los dos woofer! je saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola colo, pudiste resolver el problema? el led debe hacer eso, se enciende un momento al alimentar el TDA y luego se apaga, si queda prendido todo el tiempo es porq algo anda mal, y los problemas q puede llegar a presentar, son bastante raros. 
Me pasó cuando armé los 2 últimos, q de un momento a otro, uno de los 2 empezó a distorsionar a baja potencia, mientras el otro andaba sin problemas. En cambio este, comenzaba a encender el led ya a mitad del volumen. Agarré y desmonté la placa del gabinete (le saqué los tornillos q lo sujetaba), volví a probar y listo.. funcionaba normalmente.. no entendí cual era el problema pero bueno, siguió andando. 

mauricio, y tuviste en cuenta el precio de los capacitores? Los 10 cap de 4700[uF] x25[V] para armar las 2 placas me costaron 30$.. ese es el otro gasto grande.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Si los pague 3 c/u entotal con el preamplificador de los 2 Lm741 me salio en total $80 todo je! Pero bueno, que se le va a hacer! saludos


----------



## colo5_ale

mnicolau voy a probar sacar el integrado y volverlo a montar, porque ahora la placa la tengo suelta
no sera que tengo quemado el integrado?, aunque no se como se puede haber quemado, si tiene protecciones contra todo!


----------



## mauricioh

Osea que si armo todo y funciona bien el led tiene que destellar? saludos


----------



## colo5_ale

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Osea que si armo todo y funciona bien el led tiene que destellar? saludos



el led va a hacer un destello, pero despues se apaga y queda apagado
en caso de que quede prendido es porque hay un problema


----------



## mnicolau

colo5_ale dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau voy a probar sacar el integrado y volverlo a montar, porque ahora la placa la tengo suelta
> no sera que tengo quemado el integrado?, aunque no se como se puede haber quemado, si tiene protecciones contra todo!



No creo che q sea eso... esperemos la opinión del amigo pollo q tiene bastante experiencia con este integrado.. jej o alguien más q tenga alguna opinión.
Estas metiendo el audio directo? o a través de algún pre? revisá bien las pistas con el tester, medí continuidad... 

Mauricio, cuando muevas esos 2 woofers te vas a olvidar de los 80$.. jejej

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Che jaja ok espero sacar probecho! pero lo del led?


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Che jaja ok espero sacar probecho! pero lo del led?



Te respondió colo, yo me expresé mal, el led se enciende un par de segundos ni bien encendés el amplificador y se apaga y queda apagado... esto es porq detecta una carga (es normal).

El led es de diagnóstico, si comienza a encenderse mientras lo estás usando puede ser:
Recorte en la señal, puede ser porq consume más de lo q le estás ofreciendo (lo q me pasaba a mi). Alta temperatura, etc..

Saludos


----------



## colo5_ale

estoy metiendo la salida RCA del equipo de musica del auto, pero a veces pruebo con la salida de auriculares de mp4 tambien (antes cuando andubo amplificaba bien las 2 señales)

parece como que no recibe la señal de entrada, porque cuando lo prendo el parlante de salida hace "tuc".  Es posible que los capacitores de entrada de audio (los multicapa de 470 nF) se quemen o algo?


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
es raro lo que paso con tu integrado, ojo no se confien, es cierto que tiene protecciones y todo pero no significa que sea un integrado indestructible,al contrario, es un integrado bastante delicado y jodido jeje.yo una vez queme uno porque se me habian "rozado" dos pines que no me acuerdo cuales eran y el integrado murio al instante, el led diagnostico quedo prendido para siempre y ni magolla lo hizo arrancar de nuevo jajaja.
no les recomiendo que saquen el integrado y lo vuelvan a poner porque pueden llegar a quemar los circuitos internos por el calor del soldador, aunque lo hagan con todos los cuidados posibles no se los recomiendo.
si el integrado hace el "plop" en el parlante pero el led de diagnostico queda prendido es un indicio de que el integrado tiene algun daño en alguna parte, el led de diagnostico solo quedan encendido un par de segundos (cuando lo enciendes y detecta carga en la salida de audio)o si lo arrancas sin carga queda prendido unos 5s pero no mas de eso, lo mejor es que revises todas las pistas muy detalladamente, fijate si le esta llegando señal de audio al integrado, revisa los capacitores de entrada de audio y mide si hay tension continua entre la salida + y la - del parlante, si hay tension continua es porque efectivamente hay daño en el integrado.

cualquier cosa avisanos y veremos como lo solucionamos.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## colo5_ale

midiendo continuidad descubri que el pin 1 del integrado esta en contacto con el 9 y 10 (+Vcc)
y me parece que no deberia de estarlo (aclaro que es con el integrado montado en la placa)

tengo quemado el integrado?


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! les cuento que termine el amplificador y suena muy bien! tiene muy buenos graves! les dejo unas foto del amplificador! ya las habia subido en el otro post jeje me equivoque! Y las vuelvo a subir para que vean los que estan armando este amplificador , je Cuando monto todo en la caja de fuente de una pC les subo otras fotos... Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola a todos soy nuevo por aca,pero ya me estuve recoriendo todas las paginas sobre este maravilloso tda 1562,bueno soy novato aqui estuve leyendo muchas cosas de la pagina como para encarar bien este proyecto del amplificador tda 1562, de todos los circuitos que se postearon y modificaciones que les hicieron yo seleccione un par de ellas las cuales segun post, de gente como MNICOLAU,MAXEP, JUAN JOSE,POLLO,los esquemas que postearon ellos al parecer por lo que lei estan funcionando actualmente:

Mi proposito:Tengo una camioneta y por ende poco espacio,F100 y un estereo pionner viejito.

1- Lo que quiero es armar una potencia que tenga 2 canales para 2 triaxiales de 90 rms Y otra para un woofer,aclaro que todo con tda 1562q,

Por lo que estuve viendo y por los buenos resultados que obtuvieron, en especial MAXEP(he visto fotos de su montaje final en otro post), construir la potencia del zueco burki,la cual esta especialmente diseñada para trabajar con graves,esta:





en esta placa haran falta los diodos de proteccion y los capacitores de 4700 microfaradios para cada lift supply? podria funcionar bien asi como esta el proyecto? sin ninguna modificacion? he visto que han modificado esta placa de (burky) para colocarles dichos capacitores y diodos como muestro a continuacion 





Otra duda en esta placa (burky)van conectadas las DOS salidas auxiliares del estereo o me equivoco?

Ahora para armar la placa de dos canales para los triaxiales iba a construir la que posteo juan jose y modificada por MAXEP,si me equivoco corregirme.




Bien en este caso necesitare obviamente dos placas,Ahora mi duda, ya que esta va conectada a un par de salidas del estero(front speaker) por el motivo en que la salida aux. la tendre ocupada con la placa de burky del subwoofer,  ¿pero si esta salida a diferencia de las auxiliares ya sale potenciada? como hago para no tener problemas,en mi ignorancia jeje pense que seria ideal  colocarle un preamplificador con control de volumen y tonos como la que se posteo MNICOLAU en otro post.





este pre seria ideal para al conexion directa a las salidas de los parlantes? como para reducir la potencia que sale del estereo, para no saturar el tda1562, les comento que este pre tiene control de ganancia y volumen, si me equivoco por favor diganme.

Bueno no tengo experiencia en lo que es conexion de potencias de vehiculos ya que nunca tuve una,por lo que estoy informaciónrmandome actualmente,me gustaria en lo posible que me ayuden a sacarme estas dudas que tengo, desde ya Muchas Gracias. saludos


----------



## maxep

hola por lo que entiendo queres amplificar un par de 6x9 y un sub... con 2 placas de 55w y otra de 70w.. ok.. para conectar la salida d eparlante al 15662 tenes q hacer esto.. dsd el positivo de lasalida de parlatne le colocas un capacitor polarizado de 100uf 50v. y en serie al terminal negativo una r de 47k.. ya esta.. eso lo conectas a la entrada de señal de tu 1562 y listo...


----------



## mnicolau

maxep dijo:
			
		

> hola por lo que entiendo queres amplificar un par de 6x9 y un sub... con 2 placas de 55w y otra de 70w.. ok.. para conectar la salida d eparlante al 15662 tenes q hacer esto.. dsd el positivo de lasalida de parlatne le colocas un capacitor polarizado de 100uf 50v. y en serie al terminal negativo una r de 47k.. ya esta.. eso lo conectas a la entrada de señal de tu 1562 y listo...



Hola maxep, estás seguro q se puede hacer eso? habría q ver si la salida del amplificador no tiene gnd "virtual" o no? osea, si la gnd de la salida de parlantes es la misma gnd de la alimentación. Sino la estarías cortocircuitando, me parece...

Santiago, bienvenido al foro, si tenés una sóla salida auxiliar, le armás un 1562 para cada canal y ahí movés los 2 6x9 y luego podés sumar ambas salidas mediante una resistencia en serie con cada positivo y de ahí obtenés la salida para el 1562 con el filtro para el woofer, acá está lo q te digo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19109.html

De esta forma no usas las salidas para parlantes.

Para el 1562 q mueve al woofer es aconsejable q utilices los capacitores adicionales junto con los diodos, ya q te ayudarán a manejar mejor los bajos.
Ah y para los 2 6x9 podés armarte el pre estéreo con los LM741, ahí estaría todo...

PD: no hay problemas por el PM, al contrario...

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola, gracias les agradezco por la ayuda brindada, miren para mas dato tengo un piooner DEH 1550B(mosfet 50x4) no sabria decirles si este trabaja con tierra virtual, ustedes que piensan?los pionner en general no trabajan de igual forma?. Bueno con respecto a lo de las concecciones me incline por la de mnicolau hice un pequeño diagrama(paint jeje) de como quedaria las conexiónes pero, la placa del sub que quiero armar la de burky tiene 2 entradas podria utilizar solo 1?asi como la que esta en el grafico1?





o de esta otra manera como lo muestra el grafico2





me parece que en el grafico 2 las resistencias no harian falta o me equivoco.

segun el proyecto de burki,toma las dos salidas y lo que hace me parece pasar las señales estereo de su entrada, a mono,haria esto(lo que propone fogonazo en otro post)



lo que no entiendo porque burky en vez de tomar una sola entrada para su proyecto directamente(ya que es mono), utiliza 2 rca ¿sera para no dejar colgada la otra?jeje. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo tomaria precauciones respecto de usar parlantes de 6 x9 triaxiales convencionales, ya que estos por mas que posean un iman bastante grande, no son de tolerar mucha potencia, sin embaro el tda provee de mas de 50 watts reales, lo cual t puede hacer bosta los parlantes.
en este caso yo usaria unos buenos parlantes grandes asi obtendrias mejor sonido debido a la amplitud del cono y otros beneficios respecto de los triaxiales.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola santiago, fijate q la placa del 1562 para el woofer ya tiene en las entradas el tema de las resistencias para sumar las señales, por eso es q tiene los 2 canales de entrada... osea q la conexión sería como mostrás en el 2º gráfico pero sin colocar las resistencias adicionales. 

Con respecto al pre, es estéreo, asi q tenés q armar una sóla placa (no 2 como mostrás en el gráfico).

PD: toma los 2 canales para tener la información completa y no sólo la de 1 sólo canal.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

je je si tienes razon pequeño detalle se me escapo lo del preamplificador, les agradezco mnicolau y maxep,por la ayuda brindada. Bueno como en el grafico 2 voy a realizar las respectivas conexiónes cuando termine el amplificador, cualquier otra duda los estare molestando je je.

PD: Mnicolau en que parte de rosario puedo conseguir el tda1562? tengo un par de amigos que se fueron de viaje para rosario capital(te cuento que soy de jujuy)y les podria decir a ellos que me compren los integrados si es que salen un poco mas baratos, ya que aqui en jujuy me quieren cobrar $35 pesos, para mi me parece algo caro,no se cuanto estara por alla.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> je je si tienes razon pequeño detalle se me escapo lo del preamplificador, les agradezco mnicolau y maxep,por la ayuda brindada. Bueno como en el grafico 2 voy a realizar las respectivas conexiónes cuando termine el amplificador, cualquier otra duda los estare molestando je je.
> 
> PD: Mnicolau en que parte de rosario puedo conseguir el tda1562? tengo un par de amigos que se fueron de viaje para rosario capital(te cuento que soy de jujuy)y les podria decir a ellos que me compren los integrados si es que salen un poco mas baratos, ya que aqui en jujuy me quieren cobrar $35 pesos, para mi me parece algo caro,no se cuanto estara por alla.saludos



Hola santiago, yo vivo en Sta Fe capital, no sabría decirte en rosario dónde encontrarlo. Acá no pude conseguirlos, asi q los compré en una casa de Córdoba.
Ahora.. me parece q 3 1562 dentro de una f100 es exagerado... probaste el tda7377? yo armaría todo tal cual quedamos pero en lugar de las 2 placas q van a mover los 6x9, cambiaría por un tda7377, q es estéreo... con eso y el woofer movido por la placa de burky me parece más q suficiente. De última si la potencia te es poca (cosa q no creo) sólo habrás perdido 20$ q es lo q cuesta armar el 7377.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola mNICOLAU, sabes voy a seguir tu consejo y efectivamente voy a gastar 20 pesos en armar el amplificador para los 6x9, y voy a armar el de burky 70w para los subwofer,vi que epice77 habia posteado un pcb de la placa de Burky con los 2 capacitores de 4700uF en cada lift power es decir modificado al original,pero no esta claro si alguien lo tiene a mano seria la modificacion de este


----------



## maxep

ojo.. mira que el tda7377 suena un poco menos que tu estereo me parece inecesario que armes una placa que suene igual o un poco menos que tu estero(el 7377 tira 2x20w a 4 ohms y 2 x 12 a 8 ohms  Rms) como consejo.. armate unaplaca del sueco con dos capacitores ams encada lift y ponele los diodos para no quemaralas... compras un bomber new edge de 150rms(hasta 12") un pio 302 o un pio 301 o un bravox de los livianos (todos ahsta 12") y compras una caja chata.. o sea para subwoofers chatos.. y listo ..  ponete 2 juegos de componentes con el stereo. vas a tener un excelente sonido


----------



## santiago61

mmm si igualmente iba a armar el 7377 iba a probar que tal sonido tiraba jeje, de todos modos le voy a dar utilidad para audio en mi casa,haa maxep gracias por el consejo... la placa del sueco la estoy armando, estoy en eso a la caceria de componentes jaja, te puedo pedir un grandisimo favor, si no mal recuerdo en uno de tus post hablas que armaste esta placa (la del sueco) me harias el favor de pasarme el pcb pero modificada con los capacitores y diodos en cada lift,ya que el sueco confecciono este circuito pero sin capacitores extra.saludos

PD: no quiero ser tan cargoso disculpenme je.


----------



## maxep

antiago la arme muchas veces esa placa.. pero nunca la arme con los capacitores extra en las lift.. asi q cone so no te puedo ayudar .. de echo es simple mente agregarle los capacitores y la conexion a masa de los diodos..si sos de cap. fed. te recomeindo comprar las cosas en electrocomponentes.. ahh recorda... todos los capacitores de 100nf son de poliester..


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! LA placa de "burky" tiene pre incluido?  por que veo que lleva el tda1562q y hhay otro integrado que no se que es? saludos


----------



## maxep

la placa d eburky tiene 3 ic.. el 1562 un tl074 y un tl071(recomiendo cambiarlo por un lm741) se usan para filtros encendido remoto y como preamplificador


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! gracias! Yo arme dos placas con el 1562q pero quiero conectarle al autoestereo y arme el pre con los lm741 pero no creo que le saquen todo el rendimiento a los 1562q! Ademas el pre a mayor potencia de audio menor ganancia! o como seria? yo le saco el audio de mi celular y suena bastante despacio y si al contrario le conecto a la pc se me hace que si le saca toda la potencia! Me podrian explicar un poquito! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! les dejo unas fotos de las dos placas con los tda1562q que los puse dentro de un gabinete de fuente! Tambien la cajita que fabrique para el tda7377 y la forre jaja!saludos


----------



## leop4

hola mauricioh muy buenas tus cajas y el led que le pusiste en la primera adentro jaja eso yo tambien hice algo parecido, jaja segui asi con tus buenos proyectos.


----------



## mauricioh

Gracias! me podes ayudar con lo que pregunte antes? saludos y disculpa la molestia!


----------



## leop4

no entiendo queres conectar el tda1562 al autoestereo?


----------



## mauricioh

No digo que yo le conecto el amplificador a la pc y suna muy bien, fuerte, pero si le conecto al celular suena despacio ni parecido a lo que suena conectado a la pc!  Que puedo hacer para que el celular le saque provecho al amplificador? lo que dije anterior alvidalo nomas jeje!


----------



## santiago61

hola mauricioh mira,dos paginas atras hay un esquema de conexión del amplificador al autoestereo, los muchachos me ayudaron a sacarme las dudas creo que con los graficos esta bien claro,usando los rca aux del autoestereo.saludos

pd: muy bueno tu montaje espero terminar el mio.


----------



## mauricioh

jaja gracias! por la ayuda! Los montages son improvisados! jeje saludos y gracias


----------



## maxep

para darle una buena señal al 1562 con un celular necesitas un preamplificador


----------



## jona88

hola! hermanos mios... el TDA7375 tira 2 x 20w rms muuyy cierto. pero es es en el coche y con 12V, pero agarren una fuente de PC y alimentenlo con 17V como hice yo, y van a ver como tira sus buenos 30 o 35W RMS por canal , sino mas.. je. suerte, nos vemos!


----------



## jona88

Haaa me olvide de aclarar... para sacar los 17V de una fuente de PC tienen que tomar el cable de -5V como negativo y el de +12V como positivo je. Y como la corriente que tienen esas fuentes sobra pa este integrado... hace q ande de 10 y tire muuuy lindo. suerte!


----------



## mnicolau

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> Haaa me olvide de aclarar... para sacar los 17V de una fuente de PC tienen que tomar el cable de -5V como negativo y el de +12V como positivo je. Y como la corriente que tienen esas fuentes sobra pa este integrado... hace q ande de 10 y tire muuuy lindo. suerte!



Hola jona88, el problema es que no muchas fuentes traen la línea de -5[V], de hecho tengo unas 10 fuentes tiradas y sólo 2 tienen esa línea de salida.
Ah otra cosa.. la corriente en los -5[V] es menor a 1[A] si mal no recuerdo... es muy poca para el TDA.
Aparte, para tirar 30[W] por canal, con 17[V] de tensión, estarías consumiendo 4[A] por lo menos, asi q fijate q tiene q ser bastante menor la potencia a la q mencionás.
En el auto, la tensión sube a unos 14.4[V] estando en marcha.

Saludos


----------



## jona88

no hermano no... mira yo trabajo reparando pc, engo fuentes con 5 años de antiguedad hasta las mas nuevas, y tengo una pila de 40 fuentes y absolutamente TODAS tienen los -5V. Otra cosita, es verdad q tienen 1A o menos, PERO, increiblemente yo hice lo sig:

Q pasa cuando medis el voltaje con el que se alimenta el amplificador mientras esta en silencio y mientras esta a plena potencia? si el amperaje es el suficiente, la tension de la fuente con el amplificador a maxima potencia no deve caer MAS de 1V. Si el amperaje no es suficiente, puede caer 1, 2 3 4 o 5V. Ahora bien, yo medi el voltaje de la fuente en vacio (sin carga) y era de unos 16.8V. Luego conecte el amplificador y el voltaje bajo a 16.5V max! o se le recontrarequete sobra el amperaje. No es porque, pero el unir la de -5 y +12 es como si el amperaje no se perdiera. Vos haceme caso y proba, q tira de lo lindo. Ha cabe aclarar que las fente q tengo son todas de 8A para arriba... saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ni bien consiga una q tenga esa línea lo pruebo, acabo de revisar 4 fuentes y ninguna la tiene.
Ahora.. no probaste utilizar la línea de -12[V] (q sí tienen todas las fuentes) con +5[V]? para sumar los 17[V].
Eso voy a probar por ahora...

Saludos


----------



## maxep

mm interesante lo que comentas no sabia que era asio la conexion.. ahora esto me serivar par alimentar dos 1562?


----------



## jona88

la verdad que no probe, porque crei mas conveniente tener la linea de +12 y 8A y la de -5 y 1A que tener la de 5V 8A y -12 1A. Obvioamente porque el mayor amperaje esta en el mayor voltaje (nose si me explico), igualmente tal vez funciona. Proba y medi con el tester a ver si cae mucho la tension cuando le subis el volumen al maximo. Suerte!


----------



## lalex

tengo un problema con mi amplificador...

modifique el impreso... pero nose si le falta algo, si alguno de ustedes porfavor lo pudiese revisar se los agradeceria...

desde mi punto de vista, esta todo ok,, quisiera q me den su punto de vista,,



y si quieren lo hacen ustds,, lo bueno q tiene es q no tiene puentes..



saludos Lalex


----------



## Juan Jose

Pareceria estar bien. Has probado la placa?.
Solamente faltaría agregarle los diodos rapidos y montarle capacitores de 10000 uf en lugar de los 4700 en cada lateral. Probemos y comentamos.
saludos

juan Jose


----------



## mar478

hola juan jose galleni,soy nuevo por estos lados del for y pues en el mundo de la electronica soy aficionado,y pues ya me arme un amplificador de baja potencia y pues quiero armar otro que tire mas sonido y calidad
aqui van mis dudas y espero que me ayudesa disiparlas
-bueno e leido que en algunos casos hay algunos que alimentan el amplificador con una fuente de pc,funciona en realidad?
-por que en los diagramas que se han publicado hay dos patas del Ci que no estan conectadas,quedan si conexión?
-el digrama que voy a poner es funcional, o tiene algo que hay que corregir,la verda que lo saque de internet lo unico que no me acuerdo de donde
-este amplificador solo funciona para bajos ó emite sonidos medio?
-no se casi mucho de electronica asi que espero comprension de parte de todos los amigos foreros.[/img]


----------



## fernandoae

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> Obvioamente porque el mayor amperaje esta en el mayor voltaje (nose si me explico)



En las fuentes de pc las salidas que entregan mayor CORRIENTE(no amperaje jeje) son las de 3.3 y 5 volt... las de mayor TENSION siempre poseen corrientes menores.

en cuanto a lo de sacarle corrientes mayores a 1A en las salidas negativas generalmente depende del diseño de la fuente.
Lo recomendable para conseguir mas tension es modificar la realimentacion del pwm, aunque esto tambien tiene sus limitaciones ya que algunas fuentes traen proteccion contra sobretension y se desconectan


----------



## Juan Jose

mar478 dijo:
			
		

> hola juan jose galleni,soy nuevo por estos lados del for y pues en el mundo de la electronica soy aficionado,y pues ya me arme un amplificador de baja potencia y pues quiero armar otro que tire mas sonido y calidad
> aqui van mis dudas y espero que me ayudesa disiparlas
> -bueno e leido que en algunos casos hay algunos que alimentan el amplificador con una fuente de pc,funciona en realidad?
> -por que en los diagramas que se han publicado hay dos patas del Ci que no estan conectadas,quedan si conexión?
> -el digrama que voy a poner es funcional, o tiene algo que hay que corregir,la verda que lo saque de internet lo unico que no me acuerdo de donde
> -este amplificador solo funciona para bajos ó emite sonidos medio?
> -no se casi mucho de electronica asi que espero comprension de parte de todos los amigos foreros.[/img]



Hola Mar. Vienvenido al foro.
La mayoria de estas preguntas estan desarrolladas a lo largo de este foro, pero te adelanto algunas:

El amplificador funciona para toda la frecuencia de audio, agudos, medios y graves. Lo hace en distintos niveles de potencia y calidad.
El amplificador funciona muy bien con una fuente de PC entre amarillo y negro. O una batería tambien.
El diagrama lo tengo que analizar pero creo que es correcto. Las patas que generalmente no estan conectadas en algunos casos son la de diagnostico y la de estatus. La primera va con una R y un LED (en algunos diagrams esta asi) y te indica cuando el amplificador distorsiona.
La segunda te da una idea de que modo de amplificación esta usando, ya que el mismo funciona en clas AB para bajas frecuencias y en clase H para las medias y altas F. 

Seguimos en contacto y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## lalex

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Pareceria estar bien. Has probado la placa?.
> Solamente faltaría agregarle los diodos rapidos y montarle capacitores de 10000 uf en lugar de los 4700 en cada lateral. Probemos y comentamos.
> saludos
> 
> juan Jose



si los probe,, pero el circuito me lo dio mi profe, parecia ser de una revista, elektor era... yo lo modifique,, osea le saque los puentes q tenia,,


segun ellos los dos capacitores de los costados son de 4700micro faradios,


para q me serviria el diodo y el capacitor,,?



un amigo lo probo al circuito de elektor, sin modificar y le andaba,, osea conm los capacitores de 4700 y sin ese diodo




saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Los diodos y capacitores son para reforsar los graves! saludos


----------



## lalex

aaa,,, entonces se los voy a poner...



me gustaria saber algo un poco mas detallado... solo mejora los graveS?


----------



## jona88

nononono! a lo que me referia con lo de que tienen mayor corriente las salidas de mayor voltaje es lo sig>: en realidad lo dije mal. Quise decir que entregan mas corriente las salidas positivas, y entrega mas corriente la salida de +12 que la de -5 obviamente, por eso es recomendable usar asi y no usar la de -12 y +5. simplemente porque la salida de +12 tiene alta corriente y son 12V, usando la de +5 se tiene mas corriente pero menos voltaje en "esa" corriente. o sea 20A pero en los 5V, y 1A en los -12. No se si me explico. Es mejor tenes 12V y 10A juntados con 5V y 1A


----------



## fernandoae

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Los diodos y capacitores son para reforsar los graves! saludos



Nooo, completamente erroneo, el capacitor de 2200 que esta en la linea de alimentacion es para "estabilizar" los 12v, 
los que estan en la entrada son para filtrar valores de continua que pudieran haber en la señal de audio.
y los otros dos son los capacitores de bootstrap.

agregar o cambiar esos capacitores no modifica en nada la curva de respuesta del amplificador.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fernando, un mayor valor de capacidad en las lift permiten mayor potencia en bajas frecuencias, fijate la imagen q dejo, sacada de un datasheet del TDA.

Si le proporcionás todos los amper q te exige el integrado, la diferencia es bastante notoria al agregarle capas adiocionales a las lift.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> o sea 20A pero en los 5V, y 1A en los -12. No se si me explico. Es mejor tenes 12V y 10A juntados con 5V y 1A



Sea como sea siempre vas a estar limitado por la menor corriente, en este caso 1A... o sea que vas a tener 17V con una corriente maxima de 1A.

Y esto si es para un amplificador es muy poco.

Imaginate que tenes dos transformadores de los comunes, un de 12V-10A y otro de 10V-3A conectados en serie sus correspondientes secundarios... la corriente que circula por sus secundarios es LA MISMA.. por lo tanto lo maximo que vas a poder sacar son 22V-3A. en caso de exigirle mas vas a terminar quemando el de 3Amp


----------



## fernandoae

mnicolau estaba viendo el post  asi de pasadita y pense que estaban hablando del capacitor en la entrada de la alimentacion


----------



## andyman314

Hola señores despues de leer y seguir todos los aspectos de este amplificador me puse en campaña y lo he armado pero modifique la plaqueta que presento elektor que asu vez modifico alguen mas y que anda dando vueltas por la red en la placa que modifique aparece la pagina le agregue los diodos en las LS y que marque con rojo los orificios e hice espacio para capacitotres mas grandes y elimine el led de diagnostico ya que yo no le encontre ninguna utilidad y continue la idea de aislar todo la plaqueta con su propia masa y les puedo asegurar que sale un sonido limpio y sin interferencias ya que como ven la pista de señal de entrada es bastante larga, a mi me entraron comodos capacitores de 6800 uf y la verdad es que se banca los graves del estereo a las mil maravillas sin chirrear en bajas frecuencias. mi idea es ponerlo en el auto fabricando con cerramientos de aluminio con la idea de que quede algo muy parecido a una potencia comercial 

les dejo la placa en la cual me base y la mia modificada


----------



## lalex

no me anda la placa   


la placa es la q postie 1 pag. atras,


en el parlante se escucha un tic tic tic, trac, tric, trac,.. jeje


y el disipador me calienta como loco (es de 10x10x4)


alguien me podria ayudar?


lo estoy alimentando con 14v 4A<----- (el amperaje no creo q importe,, tengo un amigo q la probo con 2A)



los capacitores q tiene en la entrada, se los puse de poliester,, me dijieron q son mejores,,



saludos


 desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## anthony123

Revisa bien el cableado....! Tenia el mismo problema con un TDA2005 y era que estaba conectando mal los boostrap-s !


----------



## andyman314

mmmmm....... te fijaste cuando hiciste la placa que no pasaras el diseño al reves postea una foto clara de ambos lados de la placa asi la analizamos entre todos


----------



## anthony123

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.! De esa forma podriamos estar mas seguro de lo que opinamos..!


----------



## lalex

andyman314 dijo:
			
		

> mmmmm....... te fijaste cuando hiciste la placa que no pasaras el diseño al reves postea una foto clara de ambos lados de la placa asi la analizamos entre todos




ahi tenes el impreso, no lo di vuelta porq lo voy a planchar

la del otro lado te la debo jejeje

salu2


----------



## andyman314

si pero si no vemos como pusiste los componentes no podemos opinar aparte si la ibas a planchar porque pusiste las letras al reves?


----------



## lalex

andyman314 dijo:
			
		

> si pero si no vemos como pusiste los componentes no podemos opinar aparte si la ibas a planchar porque pusiste las letras al reves?




ese impreso esta listo para imprimir,,


en la placa se va a ver asi


----------



## andyman314

claaaroooo la placa esta al reves cuando planchas no tenes que hacer positivo y negativo solo el positivo tenes q usar la primera placa sin darla vuelta


----------



## lalex

andyman314 dijo:
			
		

> claaaroooo la placa esta al reves cuando planchas no tenes que hacer positivo y negativo solo el positivo tenes q usar la primera placa sin darla vuelta



seguro q la hice al reveS?



yo creo q no...


alguno mas q este de acuerdo con andy?


----------



## anthony123

Yo.. por eso desde temprano te estamos pidiendo una foto..!


----------



## lalex

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo.. por eso desde temprano te estamos pidiendo una foto..!





la foto de la placa se veeria como la que postio un pibe de aca...

algo asi...


----------



## colo5_ale

colo5_ale dijo:
			
		

> midiendo continuidad descubri que el pin 1 del integrado esta en contacto con el 9 y 10 (+Vcc)
> y me parece que no deberia de estarlo (aclaro que es con el integrado montado en la placa)
> 
> tengo quemado el integrado?



hace tiempo postie esto, y ahora quiero volver a armar el integrado pero quiero saber si anda o no...
salu2
ale . colo


----------



## maxep

colo no tiene por q dar continuidad entre el pin1 y vcc. seguramente tenes un corto entre ambos pines... revisalo todo y anda marcadno los bordes con cuter de las pistas de ser necesario.
por otro lado..ya esta subido esto pero 61 paginas del post seguro se perdio. *ES OBLIGATORIO LEER EL SIG. DOCUMENTO* a todos que tengan problemas o esten por armar este amplificador.

otra cosa.. estoy teniendo un problema con la palca de burky(pasabajos)al parecer tubo una mala conexion y ahora satura la señal por ams baja q sea. el integrado esta ok. el problema esta en el filtro. es como si la masa de señal se habria"quemado" por asi decirlo. alguno tubo este problema al conectarlo a autoestereos?

link:


----------



## jcs12

hola soy cristian les comento q tengo dos modulos tda 1562 funcionando, en mi auto, a estos les agregue un pre amplificador con tda un 1524 estereo,  conecto el amplificador a  los rca traceros de un pionner deh 2050, cuando el auto esta apagado se escucha fuerte y claro pero cuando esta encendido y lo aceleras se escucha eso en el sonido cosa que con el estereo solo no pasa a el auto, ya le puse los clables parasitarios q antes no los tenia y por eso el estereo tambien andaba mal, ahora el problema es con el amplificador, si alguien me podria ayudar con este problema me seria de gran ayuda, ..................................
saludos atte.JCS12


----------



## maxep

crisitian fijate si tenes los cables rca y los de alimentacion pasados por el mismo lado si es asi... separalos por otro lado .el ptroblomea q yo tengo me pasa alimentandolo con fuente de pc y señal de la pc. en al auto en todos lados.,. no se porque.. de echo no se que capacitor es el que se quemo


----------



## jcs12

gracias por la respuesta, separando los cables se soluciona o hay otra cosa como un supresor que va conectado en el positivo o algo asi? hece tiempo que vengo buscado porque hace eso y no encuentro nada......yo vi en este post un supresor que se armaba con un  ferrite y un par de componentes mas q decia que en autos nafteros puede que haga falta, saludos jcs12.....


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos, les cuento que acabo de armar este tda1562q y la verdad que suena bastante bien pero cuando le exijo el volumen a mas del 40% los parlantes comienzan a chisporrotear estuvo leyendo las primeras paginas algo referido al tema pero no ecuentro la respuesta, si podrian ayudar, lo arme como el circuito de pablin.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mattkpo, bienvenido al foro, con qué estás alimentando al amplificador? Consume bastante, a lo mejor te está consumiendo más de lo q tu fuente es capás de entregar y por eso los chisporroteos que escuchás...

Saludos


----------



## lalex

Ya arme el amplificador, lo probe y me quedo joya!

Pero la verdad, me defraudo este amplificador...    ,,pense q iba a sonar mas fuerte el amplificador....

lo pobre con un parlante de 15" 6 ohms, y nada...! 

*¿Alguien me podria decir cuanta corriente consume exactamente a 4 ohms?*

creo q me voy a estirar a uno de 100w,, aparte ya tengo el transformador...

lo recomiendo 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16642.html

SALUDOS Lalex. L!


----------



## mattkpo077

la verdad es que no se de cuanto es mi fuente se que tira 14v y es bastante grande el transformador podrias decirme como puedo medir la intensidad o donde conecto el amperimetro para saber cuanto consume o para saber cuanto tira la fuente
saludos!


----------



## lalex

Ampli,, terminadooo! del todoo... JEeee...

bueno, soy principiante en esto, recien estoy en 5to año...

es el primero q hago bien piola, con gabinete y toda la bola, jejeje

dejo aca las fotitos... porfa,, no se rian! Jee

si alguno me diera algun consejo lo agradeceria,,


----------



## koki2205

hola amigos, vengo siguiendo este hilo y ya he preguntado acerca de qe me convenia armar, me decidi y compre un Foxtex de diez pulgadas y arme el tda, qedo bastante bien, mañana subo fotos..el problema qe tube fue qe cuando lo probe en casa prendio de primera   lo alimente con uan fuente de 12 V de no mas de 2.5 amperes, y con el celular como señal, sonoba muy bien pero algo no andaba bien, en otra prueba lo alimente con la misma fuente pero con la salida de la placa de video de la PC y ahi cambio todo, tenia mas fuerza mejor sonoridad pero llegaod un determinado momento del volumen se empezaba aencender el led al ritmo de la musica, su´puse qe era por la fuente, fui al auto, enchufe todo, y saqe los rca del estereo y a l apotencia, le daba un volumen alto al estereo, casi un 90 por ciento, y el led volvia a prenderse al ritmo de la musica, y no se scuchaba TAAAAAAn fuerte comoparando con la fuentesita de 2.5 amperes, puede ser qe la salida del estereo RCA sea muy debil como par aexitar el 1562? tendre qe poner algun Pre de por medio o alguna conexion? si me ayudan.. gracias..

Otra cosa, pollo se qe usas Foxtex, te felicito por tu proyecto, lo vi en youtube, y por eso compre este pero me parece qe me qede corto jejeje, es de 10 pulgadas 300Watts, eso dice la caja, y ademas qeria saber si me puedes pasar las medidas de tu caja de Diez porqe la qe me armaron suena muy mal, los graabes son "huecos" no vibra.. bueno amigos espero sus sugerencias mañana ponga las fotos


----------



## lalex

el parlante tiene q ser de 80w RMS minimo!


pero fijate,, por algunos dicen 100w rms, y tan solo tiran la mitad... Saludos



em... si al amplificador le tenes q poner un pre, busca en google, te recomiendo el TL072, el TL082, o un TDA1524, para usar como pre...


y.. a mi me pasa lo mismo, el amplificador necesita una corriente de 10A pico, osea... en frecuencias bajas, osea... para los graves...  Y como te quedas corto de corriente se te prende el LED. Yo lo estoy alimentando con 4A de fuente,, y sigue prendiendo esa luz




Saludos


----------



## Pacolapolla

Yo muevo tranquilamente un woofer de 15 con el 1562, monté hoy uno , un 1562ST y lo alimento con un transformador de 10A y lo mueve bien al woofer, es muy importante una buena caja tambien.


----------



## leop4

hola lalex ese vumetro que pusiste hay es de 5 leds porque estoy buscando uno como loco con su pcb y todo confirmame esto, y si no tendrias el pcb gracias.


----------



## koki2205

yo lo estoy alimentando con la bateria del auto, 65 A.. no creo qe sea por eso salvo qe m eeste limitnaod los cables qe le puse pero no creo.. giaul voy aprobar como me decis con un pre..aca esta el foxtex qe tengo http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=16533580_woofer-de-10-foxtex-nuevo-en-caja-acustica pero mi caja nada qe ver con esa jaja..alguan medida para armar?

aca estan las fotos qe prometi..al PCB lo hice yo.. tengo qe cambiarle el disipador porqe no tenia otro en el momenot para probarlo jaja

Gracias

P/D: perdonen la calidad de las fotos no tengo digital  ops:


----------



## Pacolapolla

una cajita de 30 litros iria bien para un sub de 10, por lo menos yo tenia una sellada con un sub de 10 y sonaba barbaro.


----------



## koki2205

pero qe medidas porqe no se como medir lo de los litros, o digan me como lo hago jeje

gracias


----------



## Pacolapolla

Aca te dejo un diseño de kicker, yo use ese y andubo barbaro con un woofer bobina simple y 4ohm. Bien echa , en fibrofacil con buen sellado.


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola lalex ese vumetro que pusiste hay es de 5 leds porque estoy buscando uno como loco con su pcb y todo confirmame esto, y si no tendrias el pcb gracias.



el q yo tengo es un raro, q tenia en mi casa ya armadito, esta hecho solo con un bc337, un par de resistencias y capacitores... nada mas



si buscas un vumetro de 5leds aca tenes uno  

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

busca información sobre el integrado y seguro vas a encontrar el pcb



Una pregunta, para q sirven los 3 capacitores y los 2 diodos q agregaron a la placa?


----------



## saquino82

hola que tal? soy nuevo en la pagina. estuve leyendo muchos post, hasta del año pasado, todo porque estaba probando con el tda1562q para hacerme un amplificador. mas que nada como para la compu..
lo arme en un protoboard, lo arme joya.. lo conecto a una funete de pc.
el tema es que cuando lo conecto a la pc, pongo musica, y lo regulo con el volumen de windows. hasta mitad de volumen anda barbaro. pero cuando lo paso de esa mitad de volumen, se corta el sonido. y para poder hacerlo funcionar otra vez lo tego que apagar y volverlo a prender despues de un rato largo.
queria saber si a lo sque lo armaron y dicen que anda bien, como hicieron? si les pasa esto y porque puede ser que pase, como se soluciona?
muchas gracias desde ya y suerte a todos.

sebastian


----------



## mnicolau

Hola saquino82, bienvenido al foro, le colocaste un buen disipador al TDA? Por lo q comentás podría ser q se proteje el integrado por alta temperatura.

Otra cosa, estos circuitos consumen demasiada corriente como para armarlos en protoboard, no lo recomiendo. Armate el pcb q está super probado ya.

Saludos


----------



## saquino82

ok muchas gracias.. voy a hacer asi ya lo pruebo a full para ver comofunciona..
y te cuento que le puse uno de los disipadores que tienen las fuentes de pc, porque tenia una quemado y empece a sacar componentes. asique use esa.
y mientras andaba la iba tocando y mismos cuando se cortaba. 
y la verdad que estaba bien fria..
pero quizas sea porque esta en protoboard y no llega a pasar bien la cantidad de corriente que necesita.. sera asi?
y otra pregunta. es recomengable una fuente de pc. o hay algo mas sencillo para armar y que le de mejor rendimiento.. quizas algo mas chico como para poder meterlo en una caja chica como para conectar a la pc? o bien hacerle las conexiones para ponerle un cable usb y mandarlo a algun puerto de la pc.?
muchas gracias mnicolau


----------



## Pacolapolla

Mejor que una fuente de pc es una bateria de auto si usas un transformador tendria que ser bastante grande para dar 10A, el puerto usb directamente no te sirve como alimentacion hasta podrias quemar el mother alimentandolo de ahi.


----------



## mnicolau

saquino82 dijo:
			
		

> ok muchas gracias.. voy a hacer asi ya lo pruebo a full para ver comofunciona..
> y te cuento que le puse uno de los disipadores que tienen las fuentes de pc, porque tenia una quemado y empece a sacar componentes. asique use esa.
> y mientras andaba la iba tocando y mismos cuando se cortaba.
> y la verdad que estaba bien fria..
> pero quizas sea porque esta en protoboard y no llega a pasar bien la cantidad de corriente que necesita.. sera asi?
> y otra pregunta. es recomengable una fuente de pc. o hay algo mas sencillo para armar y que le de mejor rendimiento.. quizas algo mas chico como para poder meterlo en una caja chica como para conectar a la pc? o bien hacerle las conexiones para ponerle un cable usb y mandarlo a algun puerto de la pc.?
> muchas gracias mnicolau



De nada saquino, mirá los disipadores de fuentes de pc le quedan chico a este TDA, ponele uno de procesador de pc si tenés.
La alimentación de este integrado es todo un tema, la fuente de pc sirve pero no es lo ideal, vas a desaprovechar mucho el integrado, ya lo he comprobado. Está pensado para el auto donde la tensión sube a unos 14[V] con el motor encendido y la corriente no es un problema teniendo la batería. Comprar un transformador para mí no se justifica, debe ser de 12[V] y 6[A] por lo menos, el cual es muy costoso, pesado y ocupa mucho espacio, y sólo te sirve para alimentar uno de estos 1562, no es lo q vos querés.
La solución podría ser una fuente conmutada pero todavía no encuentro una de estas características.
Asi q lo único q te queda es alimentar con una fuente de pc y ver si te es suficiente la potencia q le sacás (a mi me desilusionó y eso q usaba una fuente vitsuba, q si bien no es ni cerca lo mejor q hay, tampoco es de las peores marcas). 
Sino te queda tirarte por otros integrados de audio.

Saludos


----------



## Pacolapolla

Claro , pero que otros integrados hay que respondan tan bien en grabes como el 1562?


----------



## mnicolau

Pacolapolla dijo:
			
		

> Claro , pero que otros integrados hay que respondan tan bien en grabes como el 1562?



Hola pacolapolla, al contrario, uno de los puntos débiles del 1562 es la baja respuesta en graves... se mejora con los caps adicionales en las lift supply, pero aumentan aún más el consumo.


----------



## saquino82

y algun integrado como este. asi de facil de armar, que no lleve muchos mas componentes que este?


----------



## mnicolau

saquino82 dijo:
			
		

> y algun integrado como este. asi de facil de armar, que no lleve muchos mas componentes que este?



Ya q tenés los componentes te diría q armes este, la potencia q le vas a sacar con una fuente de pc es más q suficiente para una habitación. Si no te convence se lo colocás al auto, ahí le sacás toda la potencia, suena bien duro...

Saludos


----------



## saquino82

hola muchachos como les va? que dia feo no? esta mas para dormir que para otra cosa..
bueno queria preguntar si alguno ya armo bien bien este amplificador.. yo queria saber que parlantes usaron. mi idea es usar unos chicos como para parlantes de escritoria. si saben de algunos como para recomendar. que sean medio pelo no quiero nada que sea muy caro.. es para probar..
y algun filtro. como para poner unos medios y tweeter.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

saquino82 dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos como les va? que dia feo no? esta mas para dormir que para otra cosa..
> bueno queria preguntar si alguno ya armo bien bien este amplificador.. yo queria saber que parlantes usaron. mi idea es usar unos chicos como para parlantes de escritoria. si saben de algunos como para recomendar. que sean medio pelo no quiero nada que sea muy caro.. es para probar..
> y algun filtro. como para poner unos medios y tweeter.
> desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola saquino, horrible el día, justo para unos mates en casa...
Bueno llendo al tema, si querés armarte un sistema para el escritorio, el 1562 NO es el ideal a mi forma de ver, por varios motivos, entre el costo de armado de 2 placas para estéreo, el consumo del mismo, la tensión de alimentación, etc....

Para el escritorio te comento uno ideal con el filtro activo para medios-bajos y agudos (te lo puede comentar mejor el amigo maxep q lo armó con muy buenos resultados), yo estoy por armarlo para un 2.1. Se encuentra en la revista Elektor Nº 274 (Marzo 2003) "Sistema activo de altavoces" (la podés descargar de internet o mandame un privado y te la paso). Leé el articulo y fijate, incluso están los planos de las cajas para armar, pcbs, etc.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola comunidad, me surgio una duda viendo el pdf del tda 1562 que posteo maxep habla en una parte de los capacitores de entrada algo asi...


"Cin1 condensadores de entrada y Cin2:
Estos condensadores son necesarias para obtener un DC separación entre las entradas y
la fuente de la señal. La capacidad de los condensadores de entrada, junto con la aportación
impedancia del amplificador determina la baja frecuencia de roll-off punto.
En aplicación de la norma un valor de 100nF se utiliza para estos condensadores, superior
capacitances se traducirá en un menor roll-off de frecuencia (véase también el Fig.8). Se recomienda
uso de condensadores con una baja de fugas DC (película condensadores) para este propósito, ya que cualquier DC
fugas en los insumos se traducirá en un DC compensar a los resultados. Condensadores electrolíticos
por lo general tienen un relativamente alto DC corriente de fuga, por lo que no deben utilizarse como
condensadores de entrada.
Como ya se ha mencionado, el TDA1562 tiene una entrada simétrica. A fin de alcanzar los
más alto posible supresión de interferencias de modo común, los dos condensadores de entrada
debe estar bien acompañado. Sobre todo en bajas frecuencias la diferencia de impedancia
entre dos nominalmente la igualdad de condensadores puede causar un deterioro de la CMRR
(rechazo de modo común ratio). Fig. 9 muestra el efecto de la entrada de condensadores en la
CMRR."

disculpen pero es la traduccion de google, algo s eentiende..les pregunto si yo quiero aumentar los valores de los capacitores por ejemplo a 6800uf(pata 3y5 ; 15y13)para mejor respuesta de graves y con sus respectivos didos, hay que aumentar los valores de  los capacitores de entrada  o sea los que van entre la pata 9y10 y masa, al mismo valor que los lift  de 6800uf ,pero el capacitor de poliester de 100nf que tambien esta en paralelo tambien se cambia el valor o se mantiene? leyendo la data me surgio la duda, no entiendo mucho de electronica pero por lo que puede entender es que cuando el tda esta trabajando con frecuencias bajas  la diferencia de impedancias puede causar deterioro de las CMRR... perdon si estoy preguntando cualquier pavada es que no se si hay que realizar la modificacion si es que aumneto de valor los capacitores lift.saludos


----------



## pichi

Hola comunidad, soy nuevo en el foro y me parecio muy interesante todo lo que lei. La semana pasada arme un amplificador con el TDA1562 y andubo una banda, ahora... me surgio unas dudas a la hora del armado del segundo para hacer un stereo: 
 Si uso el mismo disipador para ambos integrados ¿es necesario conectar separadores de mica? ¿o conviene armarlo en disipadores separados?
 Yo lo probe con una entrada mezcladora (TL082) y note que me hace falta un pre para igualar las señales de distintas naturaleza (microfono, mp3)¿alguien probo un pre que les funcione bien?
    Desde ya les agradesco las respuestas.


----------



## arroyiitoo

bueno... llegue a leer hasta la pagina 10. en un tiempo lo intentare terminar de leer todo. ahora una duda bastante idiota, si lo quiero stereo tengo que hacer 2 no? y cuanto me saldria aproximadamente armarlo stereo y con preamplificador TDA1524?
gracias!


----------



## pichi

Si... para un stereo necesitas armar dos amplificadores, yo gaste unos $54 incluyendo la plaqueta serigrafiada, en el lugar más barato en el que consegui el 1562 en Córdoba es de $32(me costó conseguirlo y busque en varias casas)


----------



## santiago61

en cordoba 32 pesos, entonces esta asi en todos lados les comento que soy de jujuy y aqui sale 36 pesos el integrado, pense que era caro y que en cordoba o en otro lado iba a estar mas barato pero al parecer no,je je 

Pichi si se puede poner dos integrados en un mismo disipadores pero ten en cuenta que su tamaño sera considerable o en su defecto con un cooler que forze circulacion de aire mira lo que encontre por alli..un sistema estereo con 2 tda 1562 con un solo disipador


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos, les cuento que pude conseguir un transformador de 14.3v 3Amp. pero al auentar el volumen comienza a parpadear el led de diagnostico, supongo que es por la falta de corriente, por otro lado quisiera saber el modelo de los diodos que le pusieron para mejorar los graves. Pero tambien tengo algunas dudas como:
Yo hice el circuito que esta en pablin le puse capacitores ceramicos de 470nf en las entradas de audio, quisiera saber si se las pongo de polyester de 470nf, mejoaria el sonido, tambien e visto en unas paginas atras que le pusieron un circuito "amp70watautocs7.gif" que le pusieron de polyetser de 0,1mf quisiera saber cual de estas alternatias es la que tiene mejor rendimiento.
Tengo entendido que si sumo dos transformadores en paralelo este trabajara con el menor voltaje, pero se sumaran las intensidades, yo tenia uno de 12v-1Amp. y lo conecte en paralelo con el de 14.3v - 3Amp. supuestamente tendira que tener 12v - 4Amp.(corrijanme si estoy equivocado) pero no note la diferencia en el sonido el led de diagnostico seguia parpadendo cuando le exigia el mismo volumen.
La ultima duda yo soy de la provincia de Jujuy,Argentina y el integrado me salio $35 e parecio un poco excesivo, pero pregunte en varias casas y estaba lo mismo asi que lo compre.
saludos!


----------



## leop4

lamento desilucionarte santiago61 pero aca en cap fed liniers esta 18$ ami me lo dejaron 15$ salvo que sea trucho pero no tuve ningun problema jaja.


----------



## santiago61

hola mattkpo077 yo tambien soy de jujuy y sabes tambien fui por el integrado HOY y no habia me quiero matar jeje y si efectivamente esta 35 , en el unico lugar que hay es en Selectron, y en 15 dias tengo que volver por lo pronto ire haciendo las placas,mira con respecto a los capacitores de entrada no sabria decirte,lo que si recomiendan cap. de polyester, 

·con respecto a la fuente me parece que lo mas conveniente es que te busques una fuente de por lo menos 10 amp. el tda1562 a plena potencia consume alrededor de 8 a 10 A, asi te evitarias problemas de corriente en la potencia, y los chirridos que comentan muchos es debido a la falta de corriente de la fuente.

·los diodos son del tipo byv10-40 seria el nte585 o el nte579 

.si quieres mejorar en tema de graves ya esta recontrahablado en el foro aumenta de valor los capacitores  lift,y agregales los diodos.

PD: sos de san salvador? de que barrio? me interesaria ver como suena ese tda.. ja ja. saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

ok. gracias, y otra consulta. el circuito es el que esta en la pagina uno o hay alguno que funcione mejor a nivel de graves? porque veo que hablan de capacitores de filtrado y diodos que no los vi en ese 
gracias!


----------



## santiago61

arroyito aqui hay un proyecto (el cual estoy en proceso   ) es de esta pagina, recuerdo que maxep andaba en este proyecto tambien la pagina es esta http://chrudim.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html
es el primer circuito.
esta placa ya tiene preamplificador y esta diseñada exclusivamente al sonido a baja frecuencia,para subwoofer esta todo en esta pagina los pcb los diseños, fotos y videos.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

arroyiitoo dijo:
			
		

> ok. gracias, y otra consulta. el circuito es el que esta en la pagina uno o hay alguno que funcione mejor a nivel de graves? porque veo que hablan de capacitores de filtrado y diodos que no los vi en ese
> gracias!



Hola arroyiitoo, dejo otra vez el pcb de elektor q modifiqué para agregarle los capacitores y diodos adicionales. Con eso se mejora la respuesta en bajas frecuencias.

PD: el archivo de los pcbs, es una imágen q tiene tamaño A4, asegurate de imprimirla al 100% para no tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

gracias santiago, esta bueno el de bajos pero no es para tanto. yo lo que estoy intentando armar es un amplificador comun para el auto y viendo que este es el mas rendidor por asi decirlo me decidi a un TDA1562 con un pre de un TDA1524. ya con eso andando bien me sentiria dios en patineta jajaja.

mil gracias mnicolau, aunque sigo con un par de dudas para variar jeje.
heatsink para ic1 que seria un zocalo? y (Rth<2,5K/W) que significa?
standby (S1) seria la llave on/off no?
LS son las salidas?
y por ultimo, arriba donde hay una flecha seria la entrada de la señal?

otra vez, gracias a todos por darme una mano, perdonen si les jode que pregunte constantemente pero estoy iniciando en la electronica.
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

arroyiitoo dijo:
			
		

> mil gracias mnicolau, aunque sigo con un par de dudas para variar jeje.
> heatsink para ic1 que seria un zocalo? y (Rth<2,5K/W) que significa?
> standby (S1) seria la llave on/off no?
> LS son las salidas?
> y por ultimo, arriba donde hay una flecha seria la entrada de la señal?
> salu2



De nada.. heatsink es el disipador y Rth es la característica del mismo, no te hagas drama, vos ponele uno groso tipo disipador de microprocesador de pc.
Standby es el interruptor on/off como decís.
LS son las salidas para los parlantes.
La flecha sería la entrada de señal y la "T" sería la masa de esa señal.

Saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

perfecto! otra vez gracias. justo tengo un disipador de pentium 2 que esta sin uso me vino genial.
ahh y los diodos que estan agregados que diodos son?


----------



## mnicolau

Pedí diodos shotcky de 1[A] por lo menos y 20[V].

Por ejemplo los BYV10-20, BYV10-40, SR140, SR160, etc....

Saludos


----------



## leop4

hola a todos he terminado el vumetro con el KA2284/85 recien salido del horno jaja, (AVISO) no esta provado tadavia. el sabado voy a hacer la placa aver que tal. lo suvo para que me digan si tiene algun error nada mas, el que lo quiere hacer y se anticipe mejor jeje, pueden revisarlo con el datashet del integrdo que tambien se los dejo abajo. el vumetro lo hice en el protoboard y funciona 10 puntos y el integrado no cuesta mas de 3$. mas o menos en los dos vumetros para hacerlo estereo me gaste aprox 8$ en total sin contar la placa, papel etc solo los componentes.


----------



## matiasmarotoli

hola gente, les comento q ya hice un par de placas y andan joya y con los integrados los truchitos y los originales. la ultima q arme me paso algo muy peculiar, el integrado calento demasiado y no emite sonido alguno y los capasitores no se cargan, mi pregunta es sera del integrado o alguna otra cosa, aclaro q el disipador no se puede ni agarrar. Como puedo hacer para saber si anda el integrado antes de ponerlo, lei por ahi q lo median de las patas pero no se cuales son, y cuanto tienen q medir. Saludos Matias


----------



## lalex

tenia, pensado ponerle un control remoto a este amplificador..



alguien tendria uno por ai de 3 canales? +Volumen, -Volumen, Apagado y prendido


----------



## maxep

hola gente  les cuento que hace como 1 año que tengo mi amplificador con 2 1562 adnando en mi cuaarto nunca tube problemas... pero me habia quedado la duda d ponerle los capcitores extras... hasta ahora en frec muy bajas tipo 30hz la respuesta del amplificador bajaba notablemente en potencia y calidad y se notaba el corte de poder que se escucha como ditorsion . la palca que tengo es una placa de burky de 70w. linkeada a otra igual pero uso solo la parte de amplificación.. en fin ayer compre los diodos shockty y 4 capcaictores extra 4700uf. con un total de 9400uf por cada lift. lo primero que note .. desaparercio el corte que tenia en frecuencias muy bajas. y ahroa puedo subior muucho mas la gannacia y darle "masa" por asi decirlo..

el sub es un b52 impact 12" lo mueve perfecto.. 
en fin.. es altamente recomendable colocarle los capac.extra en cada lift power(si o si protegidos con diodos) si no se van a quedar sin amplificador...
saludos


----------



## arroyiitoo

yo lo estoy armando con un pre TDA 1524 que tiene control de tonos.
me gusto la idea de lalex de ponerle un control remoto


----------



## arroyiitoo

vengo con otra consulta para variar. tendria alguno el esquema electrico del circuito con los capacitores y diodos para graves? para poder guiarme bien en el pcb a la hora de armarlo.


----------



## arroyiitoo

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> lamento desilucionarte santiago61 pero aca en cap fed liniers esta 18$ ami me lo dejaron 15$ salvo que sea trucho pero no tuve ningun problema jaja.




cual es la direccion de electronica liniers? porque tendre que ir ahi a comprarlos. pregunte aca en ramos y me sale 34$ el TDA1562 y 11$el TDA1524. fui a moron que estan 5 elctronicas en la calle mendoza juntas y en todas me salia tambien 34$ el TDA1562 y 11$ el TDA1524. 
asi que vere si en la semana voy a liniers compro todo y el finde tranca lo armo.
PD: tengo un disipador de pentium 2, me alcanzara para 2 integrados TDA1562? o necesitare otro disipador?

gracias!


----------



## maxep

con ese disipador no te alcanzaa. aune podrias usar otro dispador pero un  solo cooler. lo q pido siempre fotos de comop quedo terminado y que paraltnes usan con el integrado.


----------



## arroyiitoo

y entonces cuanto me saldra un disipador para ambos integrados?


----------



## jcs12

hola soy cristian, tengo dos modulos funcionando en el auto queria saber si agregandole al tda 1562 los diodos y filtros  x cada lifth  se ganarian solo graves o aumenta todo, es decir agudos y medios van a seguir igules o mas fuertes tambien,  ahhh, (los filtros pueden ser 2 de 4700mf x 25v c/u, en linea o combiene 1 de 10.000mf x 25), espero una respuesta saludos atte jcs12............


----------



## mnicolau

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy cristian, tengo dos modulos funcionando en el auto queria saber si agregandole al tda 1562 los diodos y filtros  x cada lifth  se ganarian solo graves o aumenta todo, es decir agudos y medios van a seguir igules o mas fuertes tambien,  ahhh, (los filtros pueden ser 2 de 4700mf x 25v c/u, en linea o combiene 1 de 10.000mf x 25), espero una respuesta saludos atte jcs12............



Hola jcs12, te dejo una imagen para q veas la diferencias con los caps adicionales. La potencia general en todas las frecuencias es mayor, sin embargo a la diferencia las vas a notar en bajas frecuencias.
Fijate también la influencia de la ESR (resistencia serie equivalente), es por esto que es mejor colocar 2 capacitores de 4700[uF] en paralelo en lugar de uno sólo de 10000[uF], esto ayuda a reducir la ESR.







Saludos


----------



## lalex

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> jcs12 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola soy cristian, tengo dos modulos funcionando en el auto queria saber si agregandole al tda 1562 los diodos y filtros  x cada lifth  se ganarian solo graves o aumenta todo, es decir agudos y medios van a seguir igules o mas fuertes tambien,  ahhh, (los filtros pueden ser 2 de 4700mf x 25v c/u, en linea o combiene 1 de 10.000mf x 25), espero una respuesta saludos atte jcs12............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola jcs12, te dejo una imagen para q veas la diferencias con los caps adicionales. La potencia general en todas las frecuencias es mayor, sin embargo a la diferencia las vas a notar en bajas frecuencias.
> Fijate también la influencia de la ESR (resistencia serie equivalente), es por esto que es mejor colocar 2 capacitores de 4700[uF] en paralelo en lugar de uno sólo de 10000[uF], esto ayuda a reducir la ESR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...




te hago una pregunta,,



de donde sacaste esa img, asi se la muestro a mi profe?



de la hoja de datos?


----------



## mnicolau

lalex dijo:
			
		

> te hago una pregunta,,
> 
> 
> 
> de donde sacaste esa img, asi se la muestro a mi profe?
> 
> 
> 
> de la hoja de datos?



Te dejo el pdf con toda la data. Es una application note.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> te hago una pregunta,,
> 
> 
> 
> de donde sacaste esa img, asi se la muestro a mi profe?
> 
> 
> 
> de la hoja de datos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te dejo el pdf con toda la data. Es una application note.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



Che una pregunta,, de donde sacas esa hoja de datos?

es re completa 45 hojas   

en datasheet catalog, creo q no son mas de 12   

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si, está bien completo. No me acuerdo quién me lo había pasado, el amigo maxep o pollo, no recuerdo muy bien... Está posteado en este mismo tema, en las primeras hojas me parece. Ni idea de dónde lo sacó.

Saludos


----------



## jcs12

gracias por la respuesta amigo!  ahora tenia una duda con los puentes  son 3 y van como estan en el diagrama  al lado del integrado o hay algun otro, porque en la pcb original de elektor q publicas figuran asi no? son los mismos para la pcb modificada con los capacitores extra y los diodos si me podias aclarar esto asi la empieso a armar saludos  JCS12...........ahhh te adjunto una imagen...


----------



## mnicolau

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta amigo!  ahora tenia una duda con los puentes  son 3 y van como estan en el diagrama  al lado del integrado o hay algun otro, porque en la pcb original de elektor q publicas figuran asi no? son los mismos para la pcb modificada con los capacitores extra y los diodos si me podias aclarar esto asi la empieso a armar saludos  JCS12...........ahhh te adjunto una imagen...



Buenas, estás por armar el PCB q yo modifiqué? El único puente q tiene es el que se encuentra entre los pines del integrado, a los otros 2 pude eliminarlos.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

una duda que tengo: no consegui exactamente los didoos shotky byv 10-40, pero me dijeron el reemplazo es el IN5819 , no tiene el palito del 1N.. sino es asi IN, bueno pero me parece un diodo comun y corriente aparte que me salio 0.50, pense que iba a estar mas caro por que a algunos les salio como 4.00!asi que no se si sera este el dido correcto,quiza me  estafaron, les consulto a ustedes que saben mas de electronica y que ya armaron la mayoria de ustedes este circuito, si podre utilizar este diodo, no quiero arruinar mi tda1562 que me salio caro, asi que prefiero sacarme esta duda..saludos


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> una duda que tengo: no consegui exactamente los didoos shotky byv 10-40, pero me dijeron el reemplazo es el IN5819 , no tiene el palito del 1N.. sino es asi IN, bueno pero me parece un diodo comun y corriente aparte que me salio 0.50, pense que iba a estar mas caro por que a algunos les salio como 4.00!asi que no se si sera este el dido correcto,quiza me  estafaron, les consulto a ustedes que saben mas de electronica y que ya armaron la mayoria de ustedes este circuito, si podre utilizar este diodo, no quiero arruinar mi tda1562 que me salio caro, asi que prefiero sacarme esta duda..saludos



Hola santiago, no es q sean reemplazos, sino que el diodo q te dieron es un shotcky de 1A y 20-40[V] (al igual q el byv) q son las características q debe tener ese diodo, así q es válido q lo utilices sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

gracias mnicolau infinitamente agradecido,me adentre mirando los datasheet de ambos diodos y me di cuenta de que tenian las mismas caracteristicas, es que por alli les tenemos mucho miedo a los datashet jaja, pero nos ayudan a aprender algo aunque no sea mucho pero sabemos que componente estamos utilizando y que caracteristica,otra vez muchas gracias por la ayuda ahora si se que diodo estoy utilizando.saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
aqui estoy de nuevo despues de estar perdido mucho tiempo no?jajaja
vuelvo con un pequeño problemita, resulta que mis 1562 que arme en febrero de este año estan empezando a tener problemas con respecto a la calidad de sonido y la potencia, resulta que los instale en mi renault clio despues de estar un tiempito sin funcionar (porque vendi el otro auto y le saque todo lo que era de sonido jeje) pero note que incluso a bajo volumen so suena bien y como que satura un poco con el golpe y ya no tira la misma potencia que tiraba antes, antes un solo 1562 me movia a la perfeccion dos pioneer 6x9 de 60wrms cada uno y ahora con suerte mueve dos wofers foxtex livianos de 8",cambie los capacitores por unos nuevos pero no note mucha diferencia, alguien sabe que puede causar esto?puede ser que los integrados ya esten "matados" por asi decir?
lo malo es que ya no traen mas integrados aca a mendoza porque los que llegan son truchos nomas asique las casas decidieron no traerlos mas jeje.

desde ya gracias por su ayuda!

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## santiago61

mmm no sabia que los integrados especialmente el TDA1562 tenian fecha de vencimineto  jaja,es broma jeje, mmm bueno soy nuevito en el tema del tda recien estoy experimentando con el, si es asi que decae su rendimiento es un bajon, tanto sacrificio para nada je, quiza por el tiempo que no lo venias escuchando te olvidaste de como sonaba y quizas estuviste escuchando ALTA FIDELIDAD ultimamente que cuando quisiste escuchar algo con el tda sentiste la diferencia...la verdad no se.

saludos.

pollo muy bien los mueve el foxtex tu tda1562, vi tu video ojala pueda hacer tronar asi mi pyramid de 10"...


----------



## lalex

fa... todos hablan de parlantes de ultima generacion, fortex 12", pyramid, etc... blabla

yo tengo un wachinflay de 6", pobresito, le doy masa con mi tda1562 y estoy re contento   



em... Mi Tda no vino con fecha de vencimiento por suerte 



jaa,, mi profe armo este amplificador hace un par de años y me dijo q nunca cambio nada desde q lo hizo,


nose... capaz q el integrado le salió bueno...




Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> mmm no sabia que los integrados especialmente el TDA1562 tenian fecha de vencimineto  jaja,es broma jeje, mmm bueno soy nuevito en el tema del tda recien estoy experimentando con el, si es asi que decae su rendimiento es un bajon, tanto sacrificio para nada je, quiza por el tiempo que no lo venias escuchando te olvidaste de como sonaba y quizas estuviste escuchando ALTA FIDELIDAD ultimamente que cuando quisiste escuchar algo con el tda sentiste la diferencia...la verdad no se.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> pollo muy bien los mueve el foxtex tu tda1562, vi tu video ojala pueda hacer tronar asi mi pyramid de 10"...




jajajaja esta bueno eso de la fecha de vencimiento, lo que pasa esque estos integrados se cargan mucho maltrato encima jaja, desde febrero que vienen siendo utilizados a full, para colmo les a pasado de todo jajaja les eh conectado la alimentacion al reves, les e colocado los cap de las lift al reves jejeje (que por cierto les comento que explotaron jajaja) y algunas cositas mas jejeje y los tipos siguen funcionando pero haciendo pruebas en estos dias me e dado cuenta de que el problema es el filtro no el amplificador,me parece que el problema son los capacitores que use jejeje igual ahora voy a ver si modifico la placa del amplificador para colocarle 10000mf a las lift y los diodos de proteccion para ver si mejoran un poco.

P.D.:ese video lo grabe un mes despues de montar el amplificador jejeje  

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## maxep

pollo opino lo mismo yo tengo andando 2 desde hace 9 o 10 meses y nunca nignun problema. hace poco le puse los cap extra y ahora truena mas fuerte todavia.. tal ves fue una partida mala


----------



## lalex

cambiale los capacitores de 4700,, capaz se pusieron mochos...



ejeje. Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

jejeje puede ser que quiza hallan sido una tanda mala, el problema es que ya no traen mas aca porque me dijeron que los ultimos que llegaron eran truchos jeje sino ya los ubiera cambiado por otros para ver que onda, los capacitores ya se los cambie porque los que tenia ya estaban re secos jejeje pero no mejoro mucho, ahora voy a ver si reviso el filtro x-over para ver si viene de ahi el problema.

gracias por sus comentarios!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

pollo si armaste la placa de burky con el 1562 y tenes problemas de rudios ditorsion o algun problema del tipo... cambia los capacitores c3 y c4 de 100nf por unos nuevos de poliester.. otra cosa.. podes desconectar la entrada de señal del filtro y madnarle una señal normal aver que tal suena..


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo maxep el filtro que tengo es el que te pase de elektor, hace poco me arme otro filtro de ese ismo asique cuando tenga un tiempito lo voy a probar con el filtro nuevo para ver si se soluciona.
sabes que probe con una señal comun al amplificador pero no rinde, antes un solo 1562 me movia dos 6x9 de 60wrms a full, los descosia pero ahora le conecte dos foxtex de 8" que antes me los descosia mal me los pasaba de vueltas jajaja y ahora no me los mueve como los movia antes, es como que ha perdido fuerza el integrado jeje, nose si sera que estan secos los capacitores (cosa que dudo porque los cambie hace poco)o la otra que me queda es que se me hallan quemado las lift suply (si es eso me mato porque ya no traen integrados a mendoza jaja)
ahora el fin de semana voy a ver si le hago todas las pruebas para resolver el problema de una vez jajaja, lo que voy a hacer es colocarle 10000mf a cada lift suply y los dioidos de proteccion y de paso le cambio el filtro por uno nuevo y si no logro nada con eso bueno, mejor dejo la electronica y me voy a trabajar a mc donalds jajajajaja.

si logro algo les comento.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## maxep

pollo no te gastes.. con todo lo que comentas al perecer es el integrado... fiajte si no conseguis el 1562st. ese anda bien es lo mismo solo que las patas vienen rectas o sea el integrado queda horizontal.
saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola maxep mira me dijeron que no traen mas de ningun tipo porque empezaron a llegar truchos o fallados, me dijo el que me atendio que los ultimos que le llegaron tenian todas las patas cambiadas y que no pudieron rescatar ninguno de esos, me dijo que se esta poniendo medio dificil conseguir originales jejeje asique pos eso quiero tratr de recuperar estos 2 que tengo y los vendo asi me armo una con un TDA7294 que se ve bastante bueno para armar.
yo mañana que tengo el dia libre me voy a poner a arreglar el amplificador, yo despues les comento como fue.

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos les cuento que arme mi amplificador, pero le puse en los lift capacitores de 4700uf x 25v, anda de diez, y quisiera ponerle los otros capacitores que dicen con los diodos, y quisiera saber si me convien ponerle los adicionales o comprar unos de 10000uf, a otra cosa cuando lo conecto al reproductor de cd de casa suena mas fuerte y con mejor calidad que cuando lo conecto a mi celular, quisiera saber si con un pre-amplificador o algo asi podria solucionar este problema?
saludos----


----------



## santiago61

pollo ando en la busqueda de un filtro pasabajos en lo posible con corte variable, como el de la placa del sueco, vi paginas anteriores que posteaste uno simple y uno con corte variable si no me equivoco el que recomendaba juanjose, lo tengo pero me gustaria saber la lista de componentes y si a ese le tengo que utilizar con preamplificador o asi nomas, es que arme la placa del sueco y no la puedo hacer andar esta todo en orden pero no fuma me lei todos los post de el amigo maxep, sobre los problemas que tuvo al armar esta placa, pero ni aun asi, me decidi  armar otra placa con cap.extra para la etapa de potencia y otra placa para el filtro pasabajos, asi que vi que vos andabas en la busqueda tiempo atras de un filtro asi que por eso te pido ayuda
aqui te paso el filtro que quiero armar, y que pido por favor me des la lista de componentes.

pd: si tienes actualmente un mejor filtro que el de juan o me recomiendas otro, hazmelo saber te cuento que tengo un woofer de 10" 150 rms, con una caja de 26 litros para camioneta, esa es la caracteristica asi que necesito un filtro.desde ya gracias

Saludos comunidad.


----------



## mnicolau

mattkpo077 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos les cuento que arme mi amplificador, pero le puse en los lift capacitores de 4700uf x 25v, anda de diez, y quisiera ponerle los otros capacitores que dicen con los diodos, y quisiera saber si me convien ponerle los adicionales o comprar unos de 10000uf, a otra cosa cuando lo conecto al reproductor de cd de casa suena mas fuerte y con mejor calidad que cuando lo conecto a mi celular, quisiera saber si con un pre-amplificador o algo asi podria solucionar este problema?
> saludos----



Hola mattkpo077, fijate la gráfica que subí en la página 67, ahí muestra la influencía de la ESR (resistencia equivalente de los capacitores), asi q es conveniente q utilices 2 cap de 4700[uF] en lugar de 1 sólo de 10000[uF] ya que ayuda a disminuir esta ESR (por estar en paralelo).

Respecto al celular, tiene una muy baja señal de salida, asi q sí, ponele un preamplificador para solucionar ese problema.

Santiago61, no se si te servirá este pasa bajos, te lo dejo por las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

gracias mnicolau, al parecer no es de corte variable voy a ver que puedo hacer en este caso tendre que diseñar la placa, se ve bastante sencillo este filtro, me vi todos los post y la mayoria de los filtros que se postean con corte variable es con fuente + - 12v, lo que necesitaria seria para 12v,de todos modos seguire buscando,hasta que pollo me de la data de su filtro anterior,en lo posible con pcb, ya que vi unos videos de su woofer y truenan jaja, asi que quiero seguir sus pasos jaja.

PD: minicolau estoy en proceso de armado de tu placa con cap extra. se agradece el aporte.saludos


----------



## mattkpo077

mnicolau que pre-amplificador me podes recomendar para armar para el celu? de preferencia que se alimente con 12v para no tener que usar otra fuente.
saludos---


----------



## santiago61

hola te recomiendo estos pre-amplificador que estan en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html ambos estan probados y funcionan hay uno con el lm741 y un poco mas completo con el tda1524 ambos van a andar bien, en mi caso arme el del lm741 y me anduvo de 10,aparte es economico y todos a 12v.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mattkpo077 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau que pre-amplificador me podes recomendar para armar para el celu? de preferencia que se alimente con 12v para no tener que usar otra fuente.
> saludos---



Como dice santiago61, cualquiera de esos 2 que son estéreo, o acá te dejo el del LM741 en versión mono para el pcb wizard.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola amigos foreros tengo una duda con el integrado, resullta que arme la placa del sueco con filtro pasabajos y no me anduvo la revise y no arrancaba por nada, luego arme la placa modificada por mnicolau con lo cap extra




siempre con el mismo tda1562, pero tampoco se mantiene el led encendido y empieza a tomar temperatura el tda, segun lo leido todo indica que esta quemado el tda, o murio que es lo mismo, bueno fui otra vez a la casa de electronica en la unica que consegui ese integrado para comprar otro y HOO SORPRESA me ofrecieron un tda1562Q pero de aspecto diferente al que habia comprado con anterioridad,lei por el foro sobre la autenticidad del integrado y como identificarlo sobre los puntos en diagonal grabados en el integrado y demases,y cuando compre el primer integrado(el quemado supustamente) parecia original tenia los famosos puntos el logo philips y todo pero con letras color ambar o media doradas, cuando voy hoy a adquirir otro integrado me muestran otro    
que tenia para empezar letras blancas, unas bandas verticales en un costado del integrado blancas y aparte el agregado arriba del nombre del integrado TAIWAN, tal como lo que muestro en la imagen(OBVIO PHOTOSHOPEADO jaja)trate que se parezca al que me ofrecieron  y bueno lo iba a comprar pero digo si por ahi me estafan asi que decidi no comprarlo y les queria consultar a los que ya tienen la potencia funcionando si el tda taiwanes es bueno o consigo el que me vendieron primero, esa es mi duda.....y quisiera que ustedes me la disipen.

 saludos







PD: aclaro que el logo del tda (taiwanes)tambien es blanco como las demas letras y lineas nada mas que en al imagen corte y pegue de la otra imagen del tda, es por eso que no esta como tal.


----------



## Miki_cba

Buenas! como andan gente?, me presento, yo soy nicolas de cordoba capital (argentina) es mi primer post en el foro!

les escribo por que les quiero contar loq me paso! resulta que me arme un amplificador con el TDA1562q, lo temrine de armar, lo probe, funcionaba bastante bien pero bueno, lo queria usar para bajos, asiq me acorde que tenia un divisor de frecuencias (un "choque") para grabes, que se pone entre el amplificador y el parlante! la cuestion es que puse el divisor d frecuencias para bajos, y puse un tema q nisiquiera tenia muchos graves, funciono aprox unos 15 seg y automaticamente se apago todo y quedo prendida la luz de protect (no estaba ni caliente ni Nada,,) la cuestion esq no lo pude prender mas! ahora a los 2 dias de que lo arme estaba prendido el amplificador (porque lo comparto con 2, TDA 2005, para tirar los "medios") y bueno quise ver algo del integrado por lo que movi la plaqueta y de golpe! se apago la luz de protect y volvio a prender solo! yo sorprendido, ahi nomas puse una musica para probar!, la cuestion q a los 5 segundos restantes se volvio a prener la luz y se apago todo, pero esta vez estaba como a 9000 grados el disipador! que podra ser? =S no me duro ni 1 dia el integrado y aca sale 36$ ! Saludos!


----------



## santiago61

hola miki cba, bienvenido al foro quie bueno que ya pudiste hacer marchar la potencia,que placa utilizaste? la de elektor o olguna otra? bueno por lo que comentas lo que veo es que pusiste un crossover pasabajos entre "la potencia y el parlate"? la verdad no se habria que ver que tipo de crossover a lo mejor fue una mala conexión, lo mas conveninte segun mi caso seria armar un filtro pasabajos y conectarlo entre el preamplficador y la potencia , como lo hicieron la mayoria que armo esta potencia para poder utilizarlo con graves.lo probaste a la potencia sin el crossover? a lo mejor el crossover esta malo y hace que el tda se autoproteja no emitiendo sonido, deberias probarlo sin crossover, pero si el integradito levanto temperatura a mil es por que algo grave paso.saludos


----------



## Miki_cba

muchas gracias por la respuesta! sii lo probe sin el divisor de frecuencias! estaba sin divisor cuando volvio a encender un rato! vos decis que murio el integrado?   
el divisor de frecuencias q use yo seria un "Corte" o recorte de frecuencias que de todas las frecuencias que emite el amplificador, las corta y deja pasar solo los grabes, obviamente, tenes mucha perdida de potencia aun que le deja una buena respuesta de frecuencia de las que te hacen vibrar todo! yo no lo tenia un uso, justamente por el tema de que te saca mucha potencia, pero bueno quise probar y paso todo esto! =S


----------



## mnicolau

Miki_cba dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por la respuesta! sii lo probe sin el divisor de frecuencias! estaba sin divisor cuando volvio a encender un rato! vos decis que murio el integrado?
> el divisor de frecuencias q use yo seria un "Corte" o recorte de frecuencias que de todas las frecuencias que emite el amplificador, las corta y deja pasar solo los grabes, obviamente, tenes mucha perdida de potencia aun que le deja una buena respuesta de frecuencia de las que te hacen vibrar todo! yo no lo tenia un uso, justamente por el tema de que te saca mucha potencia, pero bueno quise probar y paso todo esto! =S



Hola miki, Qué placa armaste? Que parlante le conectaste? Subite alguna foto de la placa y vemos si puede haber algún error que no te hayas dado cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## maxep

me hiciste acordar.. esa foto la subi yo pero con la cam que tenia no se noto mucho en un rato te subo la foto del verdadero y el trucho 

aca pongo fotos de tda 1562 originales.. fijense la unica dif que encunetro aparte de la letra es q en los puntos q estan en diagonales es superficie lisa.. o sea.. el inteegrado tiene esa terminancion rugiosa y en esos puntos es lisa.. en cambio en los truchos es toda rugosa incluso en los puntos


http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02946zx7.jpg
http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02947ku6.jpg
http://imageshack.us


----------



## dusroman

hola como les va a la gente es la primera ves que posteo aka soy de concepcion del uruguay entre rios... pero estoy mas en la plata comento que hice la potencia del sueco o nose quien es pero anda de las maravillas me sorprendio por lo que suena me le cago de risa a todos los pelotudos que se gastan 400 pesos en una pote y la mia suena mas lindo y me salio mas barato... el unico problema es que lo tengo con un parlante de 8 ohms nomas que es bueno y no ... para graves responde re lindo ami me gusta mas un graves de 8 que uno de 4 pero bueno ... tengo que cambiarle las r1 r 2 de entrada por que me parece que le falta exitacion digamos le doy volumen a fondo y suena como bajo tengo que probar con eso ... pero lo demas me quedo joya lo otro que voy a hacer ahora es sumarle los capacitores alguien lo ha echo por fuera con cables nomas? por que no quiero hacer otra placa... total los diodos van a masa tmb por lo que vi asi que creo que no va a haber inconvenientes o ud's dicen que si? consulto por las dudas... voy a ponerle 3 de 4700 se la iran a bancar las lift's o no? digamos 3 cap's por lift's mas los diodos obvio... alguien que me de su opinion... espero respuesta... pense que estaba medio muerto pero veo que siguen apostandole al 1572 mucha gente jeje


----------



## santiago61

que bueno amigo, que pudiste hecharlo a andar yo no lo pude arrancar ni apalos la placa del sueco ahora compre otro tda y lo voy a poner en una placa convencional la del amigo mnicolau con cap. lift suply, y su funciona (esperemos que si) le voy ha hacer un filtro pasabajos...mi idea con la placa del sueco era agregarle las lift adicionales cosa que lo hize pero no arranco nunca,si le puedes poner sin problemas yo creo que tienes que poner los cap. extra y probar si tiran mas potencia, ahi veras si tienes problemas en la exitacion que llamas tu..


----------



## dusroman

nose la mia arranco de 1 la del sueco jeje ahora me falta armar una cajita medianamente linda tipo bazzoka y meter la pote adentro tmb y listo
algo portatil esa era la idea jeje
nunca pense que iva a sonar tan lindo.... jeje suena re bien jejejeje... pero yo no hice esa que esta en la pag que es cuadrada yo hice una que es rectangular por las dudas aclaro...


----------



## dusroman

nose esta es la placa para todos los que quieran ami me arranco de una aclaro el pote de entrada es logaritmico y el de corte de frecue es lineal nose asi los compre yo y anda por lo menos ... no consegui de 25k estereo y compre de 50 estereo ...:S estan los dos y ahy algunos cap que lleva de poliester aviso por las dudas... yo la hice y ningun drama arranco de 1
dejo el pdf y la placa en espejo... para el que la quiera... kpas que ya estaba posteada pero volvemos a repetirla de ultima que un moderador la borre


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> que bueno amigo, que pudiste hecharlo a andar yo no lo pude arrancar ni apalos la placa del sueco ahora compre otro tda y lo voy a poner en una placa convencional la del amigo mnicolau con cap. lift suply, y su funciona (esperemos que si) le voy ha hacer un filtro pasabajos...mi idea con la placa del sueco era agregarle las lift adicionales cosa que lo hize pero no arranco nunca,si le puedes poner sin problemas yo creo que tienes que poner los cap. extra y probar si tiran mas potencia, ahi veras si tienes problemas en la exitacion que llamas tu..



Hola santiago61, no habrás hecho la placa del sueco invertida no? Porque si imprimís tal cual, el PCB que está en el pdf, te va a salir invertido si usás el método de la plancha. 
Debés utilizar el PCB como está en el jpg que acaba de colocar dusroman.

Dusroman, bienvenido al foro, podés agregar los caps adicionales usando cables, no hay problema, fijate que tengan una sección considerable y no sean demasiado finos. Y por las dudas, que no sean muy largos...

Saludos


----------



## dusroman

muchas gacias si pensaba usar cables de funte de pc que son bastantes buenos son cables de no mucha seccion pero bastantes conductores adentro finitos y ayuda mucho eso para conducir corriente... y el diodo tmb le tengo que poner voy a ver si en esta semana que viene la modifico por que la tengo instalada el en auto de mi vieja por que el mio esta roto todavia entonces como uso el auto de mi vieja cuando voy a mi ciudad  lo instale ahy por que ya estaban todos los cables de señal y de corriente tirados... peor me falto agregarle los cap's vithes eso de provisorio quedo provisorio hace 3 meses jeje ue tengo el auto roto mio y bueno jeje
muchas gracias salen muy caros los diodos que hay que poner?


----------



## mnicolau

dusroman dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias salen muy caros los diodos que hay que poner?



No para nada, armé un amplificador para auto también con 2 TDA1562 hace un par de semanas y usé diodos SR104, los pagué algo de 0,50$ cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Tengo una duda, tengo armada la placa burky y funcionando, ahora si agrego los cap. extras, tengo que poner los diodos conectados a ground?

Como va eso?
Gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda, tengo armada la placa burky y funcionando, ahora si agrego los cap. extras, tengo que poner los diodos conectados a ground?
> 
> Como va eso?
> Gracias !



Hola dj pipe, acá te dejo la conexión del diodo, se hace en ambas lift-supply.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> santiago61 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que bueno amigo, que pudiste hecharlo a andar yo no lo pude arrancar ni apalos la placa del sueco ahora compre otro tda y lo voy a poner en una placa convencional la del amigo mnicolau con cap. lift suply, y su funciona (esperemos que si) le voy ha hacer un filtro pasabajos...mi idea con la placa del sueco era agregarle las lift adicionales cosa que lo hize pero no arranco nunca,si le puedes poner sin problemas yo creo que tienes que poner los cap. extra y probar si tiran mas potencia, ahi veras si tienes problemas en la exitacion que llamas tu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola santiago61, no habrás hecho la placa del sueco invertida no? Porque si imprimís tal cual, el PCB que está en el pdf, te va a salir invertido si usás el método de la plancha.
> Debés utilizar el PCB como está en el jpg que acaba de colocar dusroman.
> 
> Dusroman, bienvenido al foro, podés agregar los caps adicionales usando cables, no hay problema, fijate que tengan una sección considerable y no sean demasiado finos. Y por las dudas, que no sean muy largos...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



Si tuve en cuenta eso, en la placa de cobre es decir ya transferida se tiene que leer burky, y asi esta mi placa y ni aun asi arranco, reforze con estaño las pistas, me fije que no esten en corto, y nada, asi que tanto laburo al pepe jaja, me decidi armar tu placa modificada, tengo que colocar el integrado nomas,mas tarde te subo fotos para ver si esta correcta mi placa...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> Si tuve en cuenta eso, en la placa de cobre es decir ya transferida se tiene que leer burky, y asi esta mi placa y ni aun asi arranco, reforze con estaño las pistas, me fije que no esten en corto, y nada, asi que tanto laburo al pepe jaja, me decidi armar tu placa modificada, tengo que colocar el integrado nomas,mas tarde te subo fotos para ver si esta correcta mi placa...saludos



Uh que lástima, dale mandá las fotos y las vemos. Igualmente armé unos 10 de esos y salieron todos a la 1º asi q no deberías tener problemas. Antes de probarlo, verificá bien que no haya cortos entre los pines del IC y mirá bien la posición de los capacitores. 

Ah y acordate que el led NO indica que el circuito está encendido sino que es un "clip monitor", el led debe encenderse y apagarse al instante cuando alimentás el circuito. Si queda prendido, hay algo mal.

Saludos


----------



## dusroman

yo nose pero ami me salio andando de 1era ... la verdad que anda muy bien para el costo que tiene... jeje lo que no me quedo muy bien fue la placa pero por ser la primera que hice por transferencia termica quedo de pelos... me dijeron que la mejor es hacerlo con el papel del contac.... yo probe con papel fotografico de ink jet y con el de las filiminas...
el fotografico paso bastante bien... ahora voy a probar en la proxima con papel de contac...
o ahy algun otro truco...? quisiera conseguir si es posible para en ves de usar la plancha usar una maquina plastificadora de carnet's y eso ... pero bueno todo no se puede jeje si alguien tiene algun truco avisen... el problema en la mia fue que se comieron un poco las pistas tmb digamos por ahy quedaban media finitas por que el toner no paso bien pareciera ser kpas que fue por que yo no lo pase alcohol a la placa ... la limpie con una virulana y cif nomas:S


----------



## santiago61

Bueno mnicolau aqui te subo unas fotos de mi placa del tda1562 con cap. extra. y tambien la del integrado elcual voy a montar(espero no sea trucho jajaja), ya lo revise y creo que no hay ningun error, por lo menos yo no lo veo, si notas algo raro no dudes en decirmelo.saludos

pD: en la parte donde va montado el integrado hay un puente con un cable rojo,creo que se puede notar, los diodos todavia no los monte.













aqui el integrado a montar.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola santiago, no encuentro nada mal tampoco, te queda revisar con el tester para asegurarte que no haya ningún corto y a probar.
Lo único q te podría decir es que el cobre se te está oxidando bastante, agarrá una virulana, pasale otra ves al cobre para darle brillo y le tendrías que poner una capa protectora de laca para circuitos o el flux que está en el foro (funciona muy bien). Entonces queda protejida.
Ah y otra cosa (que me ha pasado también) dejé para colocar al final el integrado y se me hizo imposible ajustar los tornillos al disipador por culpa de los capacitores, asi que a lo mejor debas desoldar algunos para poder sujetar bien el IC.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos

amigos, intenté con el pcb de burky (amplificador subwoofer),los capacitores de la lift cargan, está todo en su lugar y no me anda para atras ni para adelante... solamente calienta el tda y se escucha el pop del parlante.

Alguien podria ayudarme?


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! queria preguntarles algo! resulta que conectaba el tda1562q a una fuente de pc y andaba re bien pero ayer lo conecte y la fuente de pc y exploto,, Luego conecte la placa a una fuente con transformador de 12V y el led encendia y quedaba encencido medio q parpadea rapidamente y nunca se apagaba..¿que puede ser? se pudo haber quemado el IC? o quedado en corto? saludos mauricio y gracias


----------



## mattkpo077

hola amigos les cuento que les puse los cap. adicionales y los diodos y quedo de diez ahore se escuchan mejores los bajos, la proxima les subo las fotos, lo que si todavia no se hacer las pistas para que queden bien marcadas pero buee... la cosa que le amplificador anda de diez.. ahora etoy por hacer el pre el lm741 y tengo una duda si es que anda con 12v.
saludos------------


----------



## santiago61

hola mttkpo077 que placa utilizaste? si puedes subir fotos se agradeceria por favor, no utilizaste pre? el pre con el lm741 si es el que esta posteado en la seccion del tda 7377, ese es a 12v yo lo construi y anda muy bien.

saludos


----------



## FBustos

hola a todos, les quiero contar que me funciono el amplificador burky (era un problema con el potenciometro doble)!

Pero tengo unas dudas..

1.- Un mp3 no le saca todo el jugo, si lo alimento con la salida de audifonos de un equipo musical suena muy muy bien.
*
2.- No se si es normal,pero al mover el potenciometro doble hacia la izquierda  me da los bajos y a la derecha me da altos :S.. no se si estará bien que de frecuencias altas (unas 9000hz calculo yo, se escuchan las voces y los hit hat...*

*3.- Puse capacitores de poliester y todo eso, he probado con tl061,tl 071 (los que indica que hay que poner) y con Tl074 y Tl084 y me sigue dando frecuencias altas.*

Adjunto los diagramas y el montaje:

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/sub_zesilovac/burky-osazovaci_vykres_b.jpg
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/sub_zesilovac/burky-rozpiska_soucastek_b.jpg
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/sub_zesilovac/burky-schema_b.jpg

Alguien me puede ayudar?


Muchas gracias


----------



## mattkpo077

aqui les adjunto algunas fotos de mi tda1562, el diagrama se los traigo otro dia, yo hice otro y crteo que no esta posteado.
che pero el lm741 es o no de 12v?
cuanto  te salio en jujuy?
saludos


----------



## santiago61

me salio alrededor de 3 pesos el integradito lm741 ,es a 12v con este vas a poder exitar tranquilo el tda1562.yo tambien soy de jujuy y ya monte el tda 1562 en el impreso pero no lo probe todavia, me salio 35 pesos en selectron, y  de que barrio sos?

 edit: recien acabo de probar el TDA1562 con cap. lift adiconales, y no anda el led de estado se mantiene encendido y el integrado empieza a calentar, el paralnte no hace ningun sonido la verdad ya voy por el segundo integrado, y me parece que no voy a seguir gastando mas dinero....estoy recaliente.... ya voy por los 100 pesos :x , un bajon arme la placa del sueco y nada arme la mnicolau y nada(ojo no hecho la culpa a los diseñadores de las placas por que se que varios lo armaron y no tuvieron inconvenientes) sino al integrado no puede ser que ya 2 integrados me salten con problemas iguales eso que mi placa la revise de pies a cabeza y nada....por favor alguien que me venda un integrado que funcione!y me lo manda por encomienda, se me hace que es retrucho los que me vendieron la verdad no se que hacer!   sepan disculpar mi bronca......

saludos.


----------



## el_pendex

hola amigos del foro..querias contarle mi experiencia en estos famosos TDA1562.....he armado unos 10 amplificador con estos integrados...por lo cual algo saco de todo esto...por empesar no consume 10A..solo 1.5 o 2A continuos..la otra, muchos dicen que cuando suben se cortan los grabes, eso se debe a que el integrado NO es ORIGINAL...de los 10 que arme solo 4 consegui originales y si consiguen el TDA1562 ORIGINAL no se van a arrepentir de comprarlo y armarlo..yo lo medi y tira UN ORIGINAL algo de 72Watt en 4ohm y 54Watt en 8ohm ya medio distorcionado pero los tira...con respecto a los FALSIFICADOS,,suenan muy mal solo tiran 20Watt con suerte y hace ese corte que mencionan los amigos del foro....
Les recomiendo que se fijen bien antes de comprar un IC ya sea el TDA1562 o cualquier otro...hay mas transistores falsificados que originales.-..me paso de comprar tb unos STK4048II FALSIFICADOS se quemaban de solo ponerlos en la plaqueta :S....bueno amigos espero les sirva mi experiencia cualquier duda solo pregunten....

PD: los he alimentado con transformadores, fuentes de pc y baterias..si es original SUENA BIEN sea cual se la fuente.....la que mejor me ha dado resultado son las fuentes de PC tocando un poco el circuito para que tire 16Volt envesde 12...  ahora tengo uno con una fuente de una HP1210 retocada para q tiere 16Volt, es bien compacta tan solo 10 x 10 cm  ... UN ABRASO desde, C. del U. Entre Rios Argentina


----------



## Pacolapolla

Muy valioso tu aporte amigo, la verdad que leyendo tus lineas me doy cuenta de que mi primer 1562 era trucho y el actual es un original ademas la diferencia de precios lo delata $18 de uno trucho contra $35 de un original. Como haces para modificar la fuente de pc para aumentar el voltaje de salida?.


----------



## FBustos

el_pendex, tienes razón sobre eso de los 2 A.. a mi me consume eso y haciendo vibrar toda la casa y el auto para que decir ajja... lo unico malo, como puse en un post anterior, es que el amplificador del turco no me tira sub graves.. no se a que se deba esto, ya que probé con todo lo que tenia a mano y no me corta la frecuencia en 200hz...

Saludos


----------



## el_pendex

dj-pipe nose cual circuito hiciste vs...pero si es ese que posteaste mas arriba..tenes que fijarte bien porque tiene muchos operacionales y cada uno de ellos filtra alguna frecuencia...siendo que cuando llega al TDA le recortaste la mitad de las frecuencias de entrada..yo te diria que le varies la resistencia de ganancia del TDA para que tengas mejor rendimiento con señales de mas impedancia de entrada...cualquier cosa comentame..--nos vemos -  un abraso


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos bueno gracias por la data del pre mañana voy a comprar el integrado. y bueno santiago espero que resuelvas tu problemas.
saldudos.--


----------



## FBustos

el_pendex:
Estoy pensando que no me corte bien las frecuencias (corte de  200hz) porque los potenciometros dobles que tengo puestos, son de 100k x 2,  no de 25k x 2 (que aparece en el circuito).

Es probable que sea ese mi problema?ç


Gracias


----------



## el_pendex

dj pipe

el problema que puedas tener con el pote de 100k envesde 25k, es que en solo 1/4 de pote ya varias 25k nose si me explico....dependiendo de como este diceñado el circuito q armaste te podes pasar de ganancia y puede que haga ruidos extraños o q salga saturado.....contame bien q uso le queres dar al TDA1562..si solo queres reproducir frecuencias bajas con tan solo un operacional lo solucionas..pasame la frecuencia de corte que queres y te hago un circuito bien basico que funciona con un solo operacional...yo tengo uno y anda bien..
haa me olvidaba..si podes y conseguis usa siempre capacitores de poliester.. .. UN ABRASO..

esta pagina tiene información sobre transistores y IC falsificados..tambien postie ahi mis STK4048 falsificados :S

http://transfal.tripod.com/


----------



## el_pendex

Pacolapolla dijo:
			
		

> Muy valioso tu aporte amigo, la verdad que leyendo tus lineas me doy cuenta de que mi primer 1562 era trucho y el actual es un original ademas la diferencia de precios lo delata $18 de uno trucho contra $35 de un original. Como haces para modificar la fuente de pc para aumentar el voltaje de salida?.



Pacolapolla
si entiendes algo de fuentes conmutadas no es nada dificil..solo tienes que modificar el divisor resistivo que tienen todas las fuentes conmutadas a los 5volt..este va a un operacional, la mayoria trabaja con el tl494..este IC en la pata 1 tiene la pata no inversora del operacional..solo varia ese divisor resistivo con algun preset y veras el cambio de tension de salida...aumentan o disminuyen todas las tension...variar esto hace que el tl494 envie mas ancho el tren de pulsos a los Transistores del primario por ende aumenta la tension en el secundario..o viceversa,,,cualquier cosa..decime que fuentes tienes para modificar y capaz te pueda dar una mano...nos vemos..UN ABRASO...


----------



## FBustos

el_pendex dijo:
			
		

> dj pipe
> 
> el problema que puedas tener con el pote de 100k envesde 25k, es que en solo 1/4 de pote ya varias 25k nose si me explico....dependiendo de como este diceñado el circuito q armaste te podes pasar de ganancia y puede que haga ruidos extraños o q salga saturado.....contame bien q uso le queres dar al TDA1562..si solo queres reproducir frecuencias bajas con tan solo un operacional lo solucionas..pasame la frecuencia de corte que queres y te hago un circuito bien basico que funciona con un solo operacional...yo tengo uno y anda bien..
> haa me olvidaba..si podes y conseguis usa siempre capacitores de poliester.. .. UN ABRASO..
> 
> esta pagina tiene información sobre transistores y IC falsificados..tambien postie ahi mis STK4048 falsificados :S
> 
> http://transfal.tripod.com/



Me pasa que al variar el potenciometro se pasa a frecuencias altas siendo que el circuito es un amplificador de bajos...
Todos los capacitores son de poliester.
El autor establece el capacitor c7 de 15nF y la R14 de 47k como filtro filtro de corte. Revisé el capacitor y la R14 y están bien...No se que puede ser.

Gracias por tu ayuda !


----------



## Cardo

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Carlos soy de Lima Peru y les tengo una consulta aprovechando la buena voluntad que siempre tienen de ayudar. 
Arme el tda1562 con el pcb de Elektor que modifique para agregarle capacitores adicionales y diodos, y despues de coregir algunos errores (mios) empezo a funcionar pero no reproduce nada de bajos y no se a que se debe. Les comento que use condensadores ceramicos y las resistensias son de 1/2 w.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## el_pendex

hola dj pipe...aca otra vez..jaja..bueno te mando el circuito que hiciste..proba eso que te modifique..osea puentealo solamente aver que hace y me contas...no vas a quemar nada..y despues mirando bien el circuito yo modificaria tantas cosas jajaja..pero bueno ya lo hiciste asi.. :S..hacete ese puente y contame que paso...despues x ejemplo yo C8 lo pondria antes de R16, C8 le pondria un .1uF (104) sacaria ese pote q te borre y nose una bocha de cosas mas...pero bueno...hace el puentecito y conta aver que hace..SALUDOS..


----------



## el_pendex

me olvide la imagen jajaja...ahi va..suerte gente


----------



## jcs12

hola a todos yo arme la placa del tda1562 modificada del amigo mnicolau le puse 2 capacitores de 4700mf x 25v a las lift ademas le puse los diodos de proteccion los que me vendieron fueron sf 38 un reemplazo no se siestaran bien, igual ayer la probe le conecte todo, lo enciendo, y el led hace un parpadeo y se apaga creo que esta bien, en el parlante solo se escucha un plog cuando lo prendes o apagas, eso es lo unico que se escucha en el parlante, el integrado apenas entivia para mi ta andando bien pero en fin no larga sonido, si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema, se agradece saludos JCS12.................


----------



## mnicolau

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos yo arme la placa del tda1562 modificada del amigo mnicolau le puse 2 capacitores de 4700mf x 25v a las lift ademas le puse los diodos de proteccion los que me vendieron fueron sf 38 un reemplazo no se siestaran bien, igual ayer la probe le conecte todo, lo enciendo, y el led hace un parpadeo y se apaga creo que esta bien, en el parlante solo se escucha un plog cuando lo prendes o apagas, eso es lo unico que se escucha en el parlante, el integrado apenas entivia para mi ta andando bien pero en fin no larga sonido, si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema, se agradece saludos JCS12.................



Hola jcs12, por lo que comentás del led, está andando todo bien, no hay cortos. Asi que prestá atención que algún error estás cometiendo, de dónde sacás el audio? fijate los cables de señal haber si no están cortados o algo por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Fijate que la pata correspondiente al MODE no este a amasa o en corto con la misma. Debe tener 12 vcc sino está en mute o stnd by y el integrado hace lo que vos describís.

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## jcs12

hola gracias por la respuesta, la señal la saco de un pre estereo con tda 1524a, ya revise los cables y estan bien, el pre lo conecto a los rca del estereo, eso no tiene q tener problemas porque tengo sonando dos modulos tda 1562 sin los filtros ni diodos, en cuanto a lo del mode medi la pata esa y me da 10,3v y esta conectada por un lado con una resistencia de 1k y por otro toca el - de un filtro de 10mf x 63v, que me recomiendan q haga? espero una respuesta  saludos jcs12....


----------



## FBustos

calienta el tda?

prueba conectando solo el negativo de la se señal..

Cuenta como te fue.


----------



## devilroger

Buenas, el TDA1562  con que corriente maxima y minima trabaja?.. es que busco hacer un amplificador de 70w con una corriente de 1A... como maximo.. gracias..


----------



## rebomiito

en el datasheet esta todo ak te lo dejo http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1562.pdf


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos les cuento que le hice un pre al amplificador el lm741 el simple(mono),pero tengo una duda no se si el pote de 25k es lineal o logaritmico, yo lo compre lineal, pero me tira ruido pre, y la señal llega con ruido a todo, ademas el el potenciometro no llega cortar el ruido, si allguien me puede decir que es lo que esta mal.
ah lo alimento con una fuente simple de 12v


----------



## calicapto

Hola a todos ! bueno soy nuevo en esto del foro. y me copo la idea de armar un amplificador, y queria saber si trevi tenia el pcb en elgun formato de algun programa de pcb. Para poder imprimirlo como corresponde en escala.       

Trevi: En formato protel o otro programa pcd.           saludos para todos. Damian


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, estuve leyendo cosas en el hilo de este amplificador, tengo un diagrama que fogonoazo propone para un filtro pasabajos, y como que vi maxep lo armo(no estoy seguro).... esta en no se que idioma la pagina y parece muy interesante pero hay unas cosas que no entiendo CINCH1,CINCH2 y por ningun lugar encuentro donde va la entrada de audio...
Si alguien me puede decir que es eso y cual es la entrada de audio se lo agradeceria...

Más que nada por economia/poder tengo algunos meses tratando de hacer un 7.1 canales para computadora, tengo planeado usar 3 TDA 7377 (70w *3 = 210 w, 3 amp *3 = 9amp = $180=12dolares) eso seria para 6  canales,,, aun no se que hacer la para el satelite central.... y para el .1 (tda 1562q, 70w, y creo que 10 amp, $120=10dolares).... tanto el 7377 como el 1562q pueden trabajar a 12V.... así que seria muy cara comprar una fuente de poder 12V 20 amp.... muy caro.... así que pienso comprar una fuente de poder de PC (600 watts, 12V*25amp= $350[pesos mexicanos]= 28[dolares]).... (otros componentes =$200=16dolares)
(180+120+350+200=850 pesos=65 dolares) eso cuesta aproximadamente el amplificador de 7.1 canales...
tengo un woofer 12" 800w(pico) 8 Ω...

La pagina que propone fogonazo me parece hecha a la medida... 

les dejo la imagen, la página de donde fue sacado y las gracias por la atensión prestada...

http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------



## FBustos

belpmx:

los ch1 y ch2 son la entrada de linea al amplificador, el autor dice que puede usar una sola pero por experiencia personal, suena despacio, o sea mejor conecta las 2.

Resalto que a mi nunca me sonó igual que el amplificador que muesta en el video, se me meten frecuencias altas y muevo el potenciometro y satura.... 



-----------------------------

Tengo una duda..

Segun mi amperimetro, el  tda1562 consume 2 amperes a 70% de volumen (con la placa del turko), de donde han sacado todos que consume entre 8 y 10 amperes?, en el data no aparece nada.

Otra cosa, si tengo 2v de continua en la salida a los parlantes, el tda murio cierto?, porque suena fuerte pero con distorcion y al encender el amplificador el parlante se queda pegado (pero suena).

Saluodos, felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola dj pipe....
No soy muy bueno en esteo... se supone (al menos tengo yo lo entindo así) que el diagrama es para un sola bocina, parlante.... entonces lo que me dices que es que conecte los dos canales (L & R)...

Oye y disculpa pero no se mucho de esto, me podrias aclarar lo que dejo en la imagen, lo que se ve en la imagen es un conector RCA?

Y con respesto de eso de los 10Amp ... hace algun tiempo estuve leyendo y tratando de hacer este circuito y lo queria hacer con una fuente de PC vieja como de 200watts y me dijeron que no lo hicera que por que iba a hacer un mal funcionamiento que era muy poco voltaje y pocos amperes, la fuente era como de 8Amp... pero realmente no se si realmente consuma 10  Amp.

Y eso de que si se murio el TDA, ni idea, he leido que se le puede poner un led de diagnostico pero no se realemente.

Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## FBustos

lo que pusiste en la imagen es correcto, asi va conectada la entrada al amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Muchas gracias, ahora que se eso.... nada más a juntar el dinero para comprar las cosas...
Saludos


----------



## leop4

miren lo que encontre http://hotamp.free.fr/amplificadorTDA.html pueden hacer algo mas que un amplificador para subwoofer jeje


----------



## mattkpo077

hola les cuento que arme el tda152 y los estoy alimentando con 16v. y suena de maravilla se fueron los plops que hacia cuando subia os bajos y todo.
pero tengo una duda los tenia puesto con capacitores de 100nf de poliester (derecha) en la entrada, y decidi cambiarlos por los de 470nf (izquierda) pero no si realmente es de 470nf, en cuanto a la calidad de audio empeoro cuando les puse los de 470nf y ni hablar de lo bajos, asi que decide volver a colocar los de 100nf, alguien me podria decir cual es el  problema, el capacitor es el correcto.
Saludos-


----------



## leop4

yo hice este y me funciono joya jajaaj abajo les dejo los archivos


----------



## leop4

chicos miren lo que encontre mas aportes de pcb para el que lo quiera hacer jajaja http://320volt.com/tda1562q-ile-stereo-anfi-projesi


----------



## mattkpo077

hola a todos, queria saber cuento es lo que realmente consume el amplificador, si 3Amp o los 7Amp. que dice el datashet, por que quiero comprar la fuente, estuve averiguando y una de 18v 6amp. me sale $120, en cambio una de 3amp, me sale $60, yo soy de jujuy, no se si me estarn cobrendo de mas o no, que les parecen los precios?
bueno espero su respuesta.


----------



## Rock-R

A mi me consume algo de 3.2A en un nivel de al rededor de 70%    
no se si es normal o esta jodiendo el amperimetro...


----------



## afull

hola gente..

ya hice el amplificador con el tda1562q y con el pre tda 1524a

bue la cosa es que anda espectacular, es mas lo tengo conectado al stereo del auto, y no hay ningun problema... si alguien necesita los circuitos avisa y lsito 

lei por ahi que no es necesario hacer el pre... no se, yo lo hice antes de leer que no era necesario. Si no le coencto el pre es posible que ande?

asi se para la proxima vez y no me gasto en otra palqueta innecesaria...

gracias


----------



## FBustos

como les anda para levantar un subwoofer en el auto? a mi no me andubo muy bien, suena mas fuerte el tda7560...

comenten


----------



## maxep

a mi me va perfecto conectado a la pc y alimentado con funete de pc
subwoofer es un polk rd3505 10".anda un cañooo


----------



## FBustos

yo usé un sub sony de 12'' (y probe unos novik de 10'' .. y pense q si no andaban con esos para q probar uno de  18'')  con  la placa burky ... y no anda muy bien, consume algo mas de 2A, parece q es cierto que solo tira 22w para bajos ...


----------



## Rock-R

Tengo cierto problema:::
en el auto, cuando el motor se enciende ace ruido en el amplificador, o sea, acompaña al motor...
supongo que debe tener solucion?


----------



## FBustos

siiim, si tiene.. yo puse un capacitor de 4700uf en paralelo con la alimentacion.. me funciono bien elimina el 90% del ruido.. pero después agregue una bobina de fuente atx en serie al positivo y ahora tengo 0 ruido.. es la mejor opcion.


----------



## sebas86

Leop escribi algo en chasquido amplificador de 130 watts, por favor miralo asi me das una respuesta.

saludos y disculpen.


----------



## agustin_resistencia

hola soy nuevo en el foro...alguien tendria el pcb  mano?del 1562...desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## paten4

hola juan jose, estoy tratando de armar una pote con este vendito TDA1562Q,  tengo poca experiencia con la electronica, y ya queme 2 integrados.
tenes un mail al que me pueda contactar con vos?
asi charlamos mejor.


----------



## paten4

hola, alguien me puede pasar los compenentes para armar el amplificador. con el tda1562q? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

paten4 dijo:
			
		

> hola juan jose, estoy tratando de armar una pote con este vendito TDA1562Q,  tengo poca experiencia con la electronica, y ya queme 2 integrados.
> tenes un mail al que me pueda contactar con vos?
> asi charlamos mejor.



hola paten4.
no te puedo pasar correo por aca. podemos tratar de resolver tu problema en el foro depaso queda registrado para otros. sino mandame un MP. 

que te ha sucedido con tu potencia?

saludos 

juan jose


----------



## treblo

hola afull me interesa lo que armaste te agradesco si me podes pasar tus circuitos si tenes los pcb mejor gracias


----------



## paten4

te comento juan jose, el modelo que estoy intentando armar yo es igual que el que posteas vos solo que el dibujo es diferente, pero tiene unas leves modificaciones, x ejemplo no tiene led indicador y creo que tiene una resistencia menos,
por eso queria la lista de componentes para analizarlo bien, igual ya la encontre posteada mas atras,voy a armar la plaqueta denuevo pero como la isiste vos.
saludos, estamos en contacto.
y desde ya muchas grcias.-


----------



## treblo

hola tengo una pregunta un poco fuera del tema pero queria saber si es verdad que cuando se rectifica la tension de un transformador la tension aumenta un poco queria saber si esto no es un problema o si.
Supongo que tiene solucion y no creo que sea complicada espero si alguien me puede ayudar gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Paten, arma la que publique que anda seguro y de primera. Solamente tenes que seguir algunos pasos alla por la pagina 6 creo que estan, y listo. Principalmente NO corto entre pistas. Si es asi se quema a la primera.
Revisa MUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BIENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN la plaqueta impresa antes de armarla y antes de conectarla. 
Si todo esta bien, el led prende y al cabo de 2 segundos se apaga.

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## paten4

juanjose como va, podes decirme como hiciste el dibujo en el pertinax, yo intente el metodo de calcado con la imprecion laser, pero no puedo dar en la tecla  con la temp. de la plancha, ja!
si tenes algun consejo, te lo agradesco.
saludos.-


----------



## Juan Jose

Yo uso ese metodo. La temperatura de la plancha es al medio (para una plancha de 750 - 1000 watts). La plaqueta primero le paso del lado del cobre VIRULANA hasta que quede bien brillosa. Luego apoya la placa sobre un trapo seco y arriba fija con cinta el papel tranfer y presioná con la punta de la plancha del centro hacia afuera hasta que se vean las pistas. Luego dejas la plancha apoyada 1 minuto o hasta que el termostato corte un par de veces.
Luego la placa se debe enfriar al tacto antes de ponerla en agua fria y luego esperas unos 10 minutos en agua, con los dedos vas sacando el papel hasta que quede solo lo impreso. Retoca loas pistas con un fibra indeleble y al acido o percloruco ferrico (previo calentamiento en agua caliente) y asi las aago. Hasta ahora me salen. 

Bueno, suerte

Juan José.


----------



## augusto_lu6jan

WINY_82 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> hay bastante en la red de diferentes  de diagramas pero al final todos vienen siendo lo mismo. y agarre este. solo que le hice unas modificaciones, en lugar de capacitor de 4700uf por cada lift supply puse 2 en paralelo. esto lo vi en otro diagrama. y negue la entrada de stby con un transitor pnp en 2n3906 para que funcionara con el remoto del estereo. lo arme bien siguiendo las instrucciones e hice mi pcb. pero al final del dia no me quedo. y eso que lei todo, datasheet etc. teniendo tiempo lo reviso de nuevo. haber en que me quedo mal. algo me equivoque o si no son las leyes de murphy. bueno total pienso que es un buen amplificador para empezar. pero si quieres algo bueno con mas potencia para tu carro tendras que empezar a estudiar primero como hacer fuentes de 12 vcd a +/- 24 volt en adelante. y ya que domines esto. ( en esta etapa estoy) te avientas a hacer amplificadorfcadores mas grandecitos.
> bueno ya que termine y me funcione el tda1562q posteare unas fotos y tal vez un video para que chequen el dato saludos!


----------



## augusto_lu6jan

hola por aca augusto nuevamente.... queria saber si ese circuito anda y si no hay que hacerle alguna otra reforma?
desde ya muchas gracias!
agradesco su respuesta..
augusto


----------



## Juan Jose

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Yo uso ese metodo. La temperatura de la plancha es al medio (para una plancha de 750 - 1000 watts). La plaqueta primero le paso del lado del cobre VIRULANA hasta que quede bien brillosa. Luego apoya la placa sobre un trapo seco y arriba fija con cinta el papel tranfer y presioná con la punta de la plancha del centro hacia afuera hasta que se vean las pistas. Luego dejas la plancha apoyada 1 minuto o hasta que el termostato corte un par de veces.
> Luego la placa se debe enfriar al tacto antes de ponerla en agua fria y luego esperas unos 10 minutos en agua, con los dedos vas sacando el papel hasta que quede solo lo impreso. Retoca loas pistas con un fibra indeleble y al acido o percloruco ferrico (previo calentamiento en agua caliente) y asi las aago. Hasta ahora me salen.
> 
> Bueno, suerte
> 
> Juan José.



Aca te paso algunas placas recientes realizadas con este metodo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## MFK08

cual es el papel transfer..?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola MFK. Es un papel algo grueso que al tiene la propiedad que al calentarlo transfiere la tinta en el soporte que lo apoyas. Por ejemplo si tienes un circuito impreso dibijado en el y aplicas calor, lo transfiere a la placa de cobre. Yo por el momento uso unas hojas que compre a PLAQUETODO y como en ese momento compre unas 30 entonces tengo para rato. No consegui en librerias, si en casas de electronica.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## belpmx

Hola compañeros, estuve viendo la hoja de datos de este tda, y solo vi que maneja 4 ohms, si uso 8 ohms puedo dañar el amplificador, por que no soy muy bueno interpretando las hojas de datos.

Saludos


----------



## maxep

no par anada. la impedancia minima de carga es de 4 ohms. de ahi para arriba le conectas lo que quieras


----------



## larrymono999

che aguien tiene un circuito para un pedal cry baby?


----------



## german_chimy

Hola gente, bueno aca hago dejo un post, de el circuito anteriormente mensionado en el post. Pero con algunas modificaciones.

  Es el circuito publicado por ELEKTOR, pero le he modificado, la distancia entre algunas pistas criticas, la forma de las mismas, ya que a mi no me gustaban ciertas partes de el diseño.

  Si lo miran en detalle cone l original, veran que no he cambiado de lugar, ningun componente, solo moifique la forma de algunas pistas.

  Un aporte a este circuito, fue el lado de componentes para transferir   , este mismo si lo modifique a partir de un archivo original, me he tomado el trabajo e borrar ciertas partes, que no deberian transferirse, un lindo aporte, para una buena finalización.

  Este circuito se que anda, ahora en unos dias lo voy a realizar, y les dejo algunas fotos y comentarios.
  El circuito, se encuentra listo para imprimir, pero tengan un detalle, vean bien las medidas cuando lo impriman si les coincide, la placa es de unos 10 cm por 7.5cm.

Aver les doy un consejo para soldar, para evitar cortocircuitos, siganlos, a mi me resultan y mas adelante les mostrare mi prolijidad.

 Traten de tener un soldador, con una buena punta, en lo posible punta cerámica, ya que la misma no se desforma, una vez, compre una punta, que me vendieron como ceramica pero china era, para un soldador barato, resulta muy bien.
Mantengan la punta limpia, con una virulana, asi lo hago yo, usen estaño 60% estaño, 40% plomo, se daran cuenta porque es un estaño mas bien brilloso, en cambio si comprar al revez, la soldadura queda muy mala. NO valan a soldar con una pistola o vesubio, como hacen algunos, por la velocidad en la que calienta, porque  van a terminar quemando el integrado y levantando algunas calles.

  A la hora de soldar, primero tengan el soldardor caliente, apoyen primero el soldador sobre el componente, seguidamente el estaño, y luego, sauqen el estaño y mantengan el soldador un seguno o menos, y veran que la soldadura toma una forma curva y se adhiere perfectamente a la placa.

  Una buena soldadura tiene forma cónica y no una pelota como eh visto muchas. Tambien una soldadura hecha con el estaño mensionado debe quedar bien brilalnte sino lo esta indica que falto tiempo para que calietne el soldador. Otro consejo una vez sacada la placa y lsita para soldar, limpienlan bien con virulana, que brille el cobre, lo mismo antes de hacer la aderencia con el lado cobre.

  Saludos gente y comenten como van sus proyectos.

Adjunto una parte eitada el dia 01/04/2009

La lista de componentes, que se me paso por alto y documento en el cual, se encuentra a tamaño aproximado real.


----------



## Luck_19

german chimy gran aporte,mañana empiezo a armarlo...tengo solo dos preguntas que quizàs ya hayan hecho

1 - Cuanto te costo armar el amplificador ?(contando el precio del disipador y gabinete en el caso de que los hayas comprado)

2 - Cual es el tamaño aproximado del disipador?

Gracias de antemano

PD:Una aclaracion para mfk08,las hojas a las que juan jose se referia son hojas satinadas(asi las pides encuallquier libreria grande y las tendra)con el procedimiento que te explico el funciona de maravilla.

Lo unico que tienes que tener en cuenta es el espesor de las hojas ya que a mayor espesor mayor tiempo tendras que tener la plancha sobre la plaqueta.

Saludos


----------



## julkian

Hola, con un amigo armamos este amplificador con el diseño que aporto el compañero mnicolau en la pag. 33, pero tenemos un inconveniente: Conectamos todo, encendemos y el led queda prendido a media intensidad, el integrado se calienta y no hay señal de salida. Todo mal.
La verdad es que no tenemos la mas pálida idea del por que. Los diodos que usamos son 1N5819 (1A 40V).
¿Alguien nos da una mano?


----------



## mnicolau

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Hola, con un amigo armamos este amplificador con el diseño que aporto el compañero mnicolau en la pag. 33, pero tenemos un inconveniente: Conectamos todo, encendemos y el led queda prendido a media intensidad, el integrado se calienta y no hay señal de salida. Todo mal.
> La verdad es que no tenemos la mas pálida idea del por que. Los diodos que usamos son 1N5819 (1A 40V).
> ¿Alguien nos da una mano?



Hola julkian, subí una foto y vemos. Por lo pronto, revisá continuidad entre los pines del TDA. Colocaste el puente? Probá sin fuente de audio y sin conectar el parlante para empezar.

Saludos


----------



## julkian

Probé la continuidad de los pines, y tengo continuidad entre los pines de salida + y - (con el parlante desconectado obviamente), esto me preocupa un poco. El puente está. Probé sin fuente de audio y sin parlante y hace lo mismo.
Adjunté fotos.


----------



## mnicolau

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Probé la continuidad de los pines, y tengo continuidad entre los pines de salida + y - (con el parlante desconectado obviamente), esto me preocupa un poco. El puente está. Probé sin fuente de audio y sin parlante y hace lo mismo.
> Adjunté fotos.



No te hagas drama que continuidad entre + y - no tenés porque hubiese volado todo... eso que medís es por los capacitores, tenelo un rato al tester ahí y vas a ver que te deja de marcar. 

En las fotos mucho no se puede ver, así que seguí midiendo continuidad en toda la placa para asegurarte y revisá bien que hayas conectados los componentes adecuados.

Probaste con el parlantes y la fuente de audio no? Qué tan encendido queda el led? Nunca usé uno verde de 5mm.


----------



## julkian

Queda a medio encender el led. La continuidad que te decía antes esta entre la pata 7 y la 11, no tienen ningún capacitor, por eso me preocupa.


----------



## mnicolau

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Queda a medio encender el led. La continuidad que te decía antes esta entre la pata 7 y la 11, no tienen ningún capacitor, por eso me preocupa.



Ahh entre esos pines decías... te entendí la alimentación. Es mala señal eh, revisá bien y de última desoldalo y volvé a medir, si tenés continuidad ahí, chau TDA...

Saludos


----------



## JAESGOZ

Bueno me decidi  armar este amplificador pero tengo una duda , mis parlantes son doble bobina y trabajan a 2 o a 8 ohmnios el tda 1562 trabaja a 2 ohmnios? si es asi que potencia entrega y que disipacion adicional necesitaria
gracias


----------



## Juan Jose

JAESGOZ dijo:
			
		

> Bueno me decidi  armar este amplificador pero tengo una duda , mis parlantes son doble bobina y trabajan a 2 o a 8 ohmnios el tda 1562 trabaja a 2 ohmnios? si es asi que potencia entrega y que disipacion adicional necesitaria
> gracias



El tda1562 NO TRABAJA A 2 ohms. Se quema.
Si tienes un parlante de doble bobina, arma dos amplificador y los conectas uno a cada bobina. Asi lo tengo probado y funciona.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## JAESGOZ

gracias por tu respuesta juan jose , tengo ahora 2 dudas  1) si armo 2 amplificador y los conecto 1 a cada bobina tendre 100w en el parlante? la pregunta se me hace tonta pero igual quiero estar seguro. 2) siendo lo primero cierto podria armar un amplificador con tda 7386 y dos salidas conectarselas a cada bobina de mi parlante y tener +o- 80 w en el subwofer y poder utilizar las otras 2 para dos bandejas de 6x9?, aaaa i por ultimo mi auto tiene un pionner dice mosfet 50wx4 podria conectar ese equipo al amplificador y amplificar sin problema o la salida que da el radio es muy alta para el integrado y lo apagaria por proteccion, gracias de nuevo por resolver mis dudas


----------



## pistero_colo

mira hace 5 años tengo armado este amplificador con un tda1562q y anda muy bien lo alimento con una bateria de auto 12v65amper y con un pre amplificador en la entrada (igual sin pre amplificador suena muy bien)yo rediseñe mi placa y en vez d eponer dos capacitores de 4700uf nomas puse 4 capacitores suena mucho mejor.le coloque disipador a los 2 tda.y 2 cooler.y t digo la verdad suena muy bien para la casa.la macana es el tema de la fuente de aliemntacion.pero igual yo me arme la fuente para dicho amplificador con un transformadorr de entrada:220vca salida:14vca 20 amper.en realidad compre dos transformadores con la misma tension de entrada y salidad pero los dos de 10 amper para aliemnar a los dos por separado.los hago funcionar con 18vcc la tension maxima que s ele pude dar y anda muy bien.el tda1562q anda muy bien.


----------



## fede_01

Buenas tardes, querria solo que me despejen una pequeña duda! para el pcb de tda 1562Q que esta psotado en la pagina 6, los capacitores 1 y , en el listado dicen ser 470nF electroliticos? esto es asi? 

en cuanto al funcionamiento les digo que voy haciendo en total 2 de estos amplificador, pero el que esta posteado por ahi  de 70 W con recorte para bajos. y anduvo perfecto en todo lo que lo he puesto, pyramid power de 12" 350W/4ohms
jahro wc12  de 12" 300W/8ohms

lo unico que se podria anexar como detalles son el cambio de las resistencias R1 y R2, variando de esta manera la " ganancia " de entrada.  Funciona perfectamente. !


----------



## pistero_colo

hola fede_01 los capcitores son de 4700uf x25v y    470 nf (no polarizado)


----------



## sebarincon

tienen q ser si o si de 4700 uf x 25v? porq justo no consigo, tengo de 3300 uf x35v? q dicen? andara igual?


----------



## FBustos

de 3300 igual te sirve, asegurate que sean de mas de 24 volts por si alguna vez le haces puente para arrancar el auto...


----------



## joxele

juanjaem dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo armé exactamente igual que el diagrama de arriba y cuando subes los graves mucho, suena una especie de chisporroteo en cada golpe de bajo. El TDA1562 no da mas de 22 watt de graves, supongo que será por eso. Saludos



juarem acabo de ver tu mensaje sobre el Chiporroteo en los graves de tda 1562, y puede ser que tu fuente de alimentacion no le de intensidad suficiente, prueba con otra fuente de mas potencia


----------



## maxep

un 7386 no da 40w reales. apra qeu te des una idea un canal de un 7386 suena la mitad de lo que suena un 1562. arma 2 1562 para el subwoofer y un 7377 para 2 6x9. no te vas a arrepentir


----------



## Jaeger

Yo soy de España y nuevo en el foro. Por aqui es dificil encontrar el TDA1562. Habia pensado en poner dos TDA1560 trabajando en paralelo. Que opinan? Alguna otra solucion?

Seria para mover en el auto un subwoffer de 12"


----------



## FBustos

si te refieres a ponerlo en puente no se puede ya que ya está en configuración puente.
perdon la hora, vengo llegando de una fiesta...xd


----------



## Juan Jose

Jaeger dijo:
			
		

> Yo soy de España y nuevo en el foro. Por aqui es dificil encontrar el TDA1562. Habia pensado en poner dos TDA1560 trabajando en paralelo. Que opinan? Alguna otra solucion?
> 
> Seria para mover en el auto un subwoffer de 12"



Puedes conectar un woofer de doble bobina una a cada uno de los TDA1560 y listo. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Jaeger

El problema es que mi woofer es de bobina simple, entonces habia pensado en conectar los dos TDA1560 en paralelo con una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico entre ellos para igualación


----------



## unleased!

Jaeger dijo:
			
		

> Yo soy de España y nuevo en el foro. Por aqui es dificil encontrar el TDA1562. Habia pensado en poner dos TDA1560 trabajando en paralelo. Que opinan? Alguna otra solucion?
> 
> Seria para mover en el auto un subwoffer de 12"


TDA1562
http://www.e-merchan.com/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=TDA1562&x=0&y=0
TDA1560
http://www.e-merchan.com/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=TDA1560&x=0&y=0


			
				Jaeger dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que mi woofer es de bobina simple, entonces habia pensado en conectar los dos TDA1560 en paralelo con una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico entre ellos para igualación


 Tanto el TDA1562 como el TDA1560 no se pueden conectar en puente porque ya lo está cada integrado internamente. Están para usarlos tal como están. También lo de 40 y 70W no son RMS si no pico, con una distorsión del 10%, dato a tener en cuenta.
Prepara también un buén disipador porque se calientan de lo lindo. Por lo demás es un amplificador muy sencillo de montar y ya viene con sus  respectivas protecciones.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Jaeger dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que mi woofer es de bobina simple, entonces habia pensado en conectar los dos TDA1560 en paralelo con una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico entre ellos para igualación



Enyonces debes probar con un amplificador y una buena caja sobresaturada en graves para que te mejore la respuesta en ese espectro de la señal de audio y por ahi te convence lo que se escucha. Conectarlos en paralelo no te ayudara en nada y en puente ya esta el integrado.
la otra, es armar dos amplificador transistorizados, una furnte conmutada elevadora de v y conectarlos en puente.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## diego_sn22

gente les comento q hice el pcb que tiene doble capacitor en las lift y su correspondiente diodo. ahora el tema es q si alguien me puede pasar el circuito del mismo, lo estuve buscando en todo el thread y no lo encontre..abajo le dejo la fotito del pcb.. graciasss!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

que tal amigos anoche monte 2 de este amplificador y la verdad es sorprendente la calidad en bajos, ahora un pregunta media tonta estoy por comprar un woof, si lo compro doble bobina lo puedo poner directamente a cada salida o necesito algo para que iguale las potencias por si llegaran a variar?


----------



## maxep

te recomiendo para un 1562 que compres. o el pioneer azul de 130rms. o el bomber new edge de 150rms bobina simple 12"(es excelente)


----------



## istikis

Amigos quiero hacer un amplificador para guitarra con el dichoso Tda1562q y alimentarlo con una fuente de pc, tengo el pre ya casi listo pero me falta la potencia y pretendo hacer el del siguiente esquema pero hay un valor que no veo o no entiendo haber si alguien me puede ayudar ya que solo mañana tengo la mañana libre como para comprar los componentes.....


gracias de antemano

adjunto el esquema ...si alguien quiere el PCB que chifle y lo subo

saludos


----------



## istikis

de todas manera subo el pcb y layout por si ven algun inconveniente en ella


saludos


----------



## daboo

hola colegas,,bueno he estado leyendo todas las paginas de este tema por que me hice un apm con el tda7386 y suena de lujo, y pss compre el 1562 para hacerme un sistema 4.1 para la casa o para el carro no se aún donde lo dejo (si es que me funciona)
la cuestion es la siguiente,,,creen que debo probarlo primero en la protoboard ( si no hay riezgo que me incendie la proto por la corriente alta y luego se incendie mi cuarto y luego la casa) o  montarlo de una vez en la placa. esa es mi duda, por que ya tengo el filtro pasabajos de 4º orden y lo probe con el 7386 y quedo genial. si quieren les posteo el filtro, pero, pegenme una ayudadita con esa duda,
protoboard o placa?

gracias de antemano, y porcierto excelente la información que encontre en el foro..muy bien muchachos!


----------



## Juan Jose

istikis dijo:
			
		

> Amigos quiero hacer un amplificador para guitarra con el dichoso Tda1562q y alimentarlo con una fuente de pc, tengo el pre ya casi listo pero me falta la potencia y pretendo hacer el del siguiente esquema pero hay un valor que no veo o no entiendo haber si alguien me puede ayudar ya que solo mañana tengo la mañana libre como para comprar los componentes.....
> 
> 
> gracias de antemano
> 
> adjunto el esquema ...si alguien quiere el PCB que chifle y lo subo
> 
> saludos



Hola. C1 desacopla la fuente- Es de 100 nf ceramico o 0.1 uf ceramico.
El pcb lo puedes subir, siempre es bueno tenerlo a mano.

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## Juan Jose

daboo dijo:
			
		

> hola colegas,,bueno he estado leyendo todas las paginas de este tema por que me hice un apm con el tda7386 y suena de lujo, y pss compre el 1562 para hacerme un sistema 4.1 para la casa o para el carro no se aún donde lo dejo (si es que me funciona)
> la cuestion es la siguiente,,,creen que debo probarlo primero en la protoboard ( si no hay riezgo que me incendie la proto por la corriente alta y luego se incendie mi cuarto y luego la casa) o  montarlo de una vez en la placa. esa es mi duda, por que ya tengo el filtro pasabajos de 4º orden y lo probe con el 7386 y quedo genial. si quieren les posteo el filtro, pero, pegenme una ayudadita con esa duda,
> protoboard o placa?
> 
> gracias de antemano, y porcierto excelente la información que encontre en el foro..muy bien muchachos!



En protoboard lo podes montar pero no va a funcionar cuando le exikas potencia ya que necesita muy buena alimentacion para lograr la conmutacion a clase H. 
Montalo sobre placa que te va a ser mejor.
suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## istikis

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola. C1 desacopla la fuente- Es de 100 nf ceramico o 0.1 uf ceramico.
> El pcb lo puedes subir, siempre es bueno tenerlo a mano.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan jose



gracias por responder juan jose y el pcb ya lo he subidoa  continuacion de la consulta

gracias de nuevo


----------



## daboo

colegas, tengo un problema, al filtro pasabajos que hice le adicione un control de ganancia con otro operacional una resistencia de 10.000Ω y un potenciometro de 100.000Ω. todo alimentado con +12 y 0 y su respectiva tierra virtual, el problema es que cuando quiero obtener mayor ganancia en los bajos con el potenciometro, empieza a hacer unos click´s te muy alto volumen, es decir, no amplifica nada, en cambio cuando quiero que lo haga me mete esos sonidos horrendos, pero esto solo pasa cuando el potenciometro adquiere un valor mayor a los 10.000 de la resistencia. osea q ocurre cuando supuestamente deberia amplificar,  
me pueden dar una mano!
el circuito del preamplificador es de los comunes, con la entrada a la resistencia de 10.000, esta al terminal inversor del ampop, el terminal no inversor a la tierra virtual y el potenciometro entre la terminal inversora y la salida. 
gracias


----------



## maxep

por experiencia. despues de probar varios..
no uses el filtro pasbajos burky. tiene una saturacion muy alta. te recomiendo en cambio el de elektor. es para un 7377 originalmente. simplemente no uses el 7377 y usa la salida para conectarlo al 1562.
saludos


----------



## daboo

no,,,que desilusion, les contaré que el amplificador efectivamente suena muy, muy muy bien,,, lo puse a un bajo marca ohm de 600W pmpo, con una caja cerrada y sonó de maravilla. pero... siempre hay un "pero" el circuito estaba funcionando lo mas de bien de pronto empezo a sonar raro, y pum,,,el led de estado o como se llame empezo a parpadear cada vez reduciendo su frecuencia, y termino con el led totalmente prendido, luego de un tiempo sucede lo mismo pero el led queda apagado y vuelve a funcionar por un tiempo, luego de nuevo los chasquidos, el led parpadeando, y asi sucesivamente. no entiendo que demonios le paso al &%$·% amplificador, tiene un disipador de un cooler de pentium III con los diodos shotky de proteccion, y todo revisado una y otra vez. no entiendoooo!..
help!

gracias por leer,,,


----------



## daboo

bueno, resolvi todo problema con este integrado, al parecer lo que ocurria era un pequeñisimo cortoscircuito provocado por un finisimo hilo de cobre que supongo quedo luego de abrir los agujeros,,,en fin ya funciona perfectamente, es mas le coloque un led azul de alto brillo a cada esquina de la placa y se ve de lujo, el sonido es impresionante. la verdad supero mis espectativas, asi que ahora puedo decirles excelente integrado!... dentro de poco posteo las fotos de como quedo finalmente y el bajo que mueve. aunqueles adelanto que el bajo es un bajo de 10" con un iman de 40 oz y de 4Ω  ...por dios que hace vibrar la casa con esos bass test que circulan en p2p...asi que solo quisiera animarlos a armar el circuito por que de verad vale la pena.


----------



## mnicolau

daboo dijo:
			
		

> bueno, resolvi todo problema con este integrado, al parecer lo que ocurria era un pequeñisimo cortoscircuito provocado por un finisimo hilo de cobre...



Uhh varias veces me pasó eso con este IC también, me tenía traumado ese led ya.. jaja. En fin, qué bueno que salió andando, tira muy bien este TDA la verdad...

Saludos


----------



## daboo

aqui van las fotos de como me quedo y del disipador que usé.

pa que,,pero quedo chevere, ahora solo falta la cajita en acrilico y listo pal coche.


----------



## diego_sn22

Muy buen trabajo Daboo, yo tambien lo hice y me quedo muy similar al tuyocasi igual con el disipador, pero me ocurrio un gran incoveniente, lo enciendo y no tengo audio, el led me qeda prendido.. quizas sea que este mal conectado el pin 4 Mode. si me podrias pasar el circuito de como debe ir este pin te lo agradezco..!


----------



## daboo

mira diego la conexión es muy sencilla, lo único que se necesita son dos resistencias y un condensador. ahi te envio un archivo que te indica en la pagina 3 como conectar este pin.


----------



## yo_andres009

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> cual es el papel transfer..?



El papel se llama Papel satinado lo conseguis en cualquier libreria y tenes que imprimirlo con toner d fotocopiadora ya que con la tinta de impresora no se adhiere


----------



## sergiomercado10

bueno compis ya me convencieron voy a hacerlo y les comento luego la bateria del coche la conecto directo al circuito? de no ser asi alguien podria poner el conexionado en el coche o circuito electrico del mismo. gracias compañeros y saludos a todos y tambien gracias por compartir su experiencia.

sergio antonio


----------



## istikis

yo empezaré mañana con el amplificador, mandé a pedir el tda a hong kong por ebay ya que no lo pille por ningun lado y me ha llegado ayer, así que mañana le dedicaré un tiempito y subiré unas fotitos a medida que avance.-

saludos y desearme suerte   

≈ chaup ≈


----------



## istikis

tengo una preguntelis de ultima hora , tengo todos los componentes ensamblados pero me estoy dando cuenta que lo unico que no se donde conectar ni para sirve es el *"Remote"x1* no lo tengo conectado a nada...ya he conectado a la corriente 3 veces el amplificador y no hace nada le puse un Mp4 como fuente de audio directo al amplificador y nada..

haber si alguien me puede clarar estas dudas

para que sirve el X1 Remote y donde va conectado? y si conectado directo el amplificador a una fuente de sonido como el mp4 deberia funcionar?.....el parlante que le puse es de 4Ω y su potencia no la sé ya que es de un equipo de musica que estaba tirao hace años pero en buen estado un "jr300" pero el volumen que logra deberia ser suficiente para hacer prueba con este TDA1562Q....

adjunto fotografia

gracias de antemano y espero me hechan un mano.-

Edito: agrego información, el amplificador es monocanal y su fuente de alimentacion es una ATX de un PC.- de la fuente de audio solo he conectado el "Gnd" y el "Tip" .-


----------



## mnicolau

Remote sirve para encender el amplificador y se conecta a +12[V]. Si no está conectado, el amplificador estará apagado. 

Por lo tanto, colocá un interruptor entre "remote" y 12[V] para encender y apagar el amplificador. 

Saludos


----------



## istikis

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Remote sirve para encender el amplificador y se conecta a +12[V]. Si no está conectado, el amplificador estará apagado.
> 
> Por lo tanto, colocá un interruptor entre "remote" y 12[V] para encender y apagar el amplificador.
> 
> Saludos



 Entonces por* X1 *(pin4)  y *X2* (pin 9 y 10) entran +12 volts....(corrijanme si me equivoco)

gracias compadre te lo agradezco en el alma, entonces para probar lo haré directo cuando funcione le pongo interruptor y todo lo demas...

saludos y gracias again


----------



## istikis

no edito el post anterior y pongo directamente éste porque acabo de hacer la prueba con el remote y *ha quedao la *****..... a los 3 segundos de enchufar empezó a salir humo y *rebentó un condensador *especificamente C3 de 4700uF, ahora *no sé si el integrado se habra quemado y/o algún otro componente más*..... que hice mal??? como se si se han quemado o no los otros componentes????

*no sé ya tengo la cabeza que me va a estallar!

help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidá el lenguaje en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh bueno lo más seguro es que ese capacitor estaba conectado al revés.. por eso explotó. Comprobá la polaridad en la que lo conectaste.

PD: me puse a revisar el esquema que mostraste y el PCB de elektor y efectivamente, en el PIN 3 debería ir el negativo del capacitor, mientras que en tu esquema figura que se debe conectar el (+), allí está tu problema.

PD2: no creo que se haya dañado ningún otro componente...

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Hola, yo estoy trabajando con este TDA1562Q, y quisiera saber si se puede usar este TDA para hacer trabajar un woofer como sub-woofer, (obvio utilizando un filtro activo pasa-bajos? les dejo una foto del woofer que es de 10" 4 Ohms, y tambien les dejo esquema del pasa-bajos que voy a utilizar!

Gracias! 

PD: el woofer es el blanco.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Y este el esquema del Filtro activo pasa-bajos. Me sirve este filtro!?

Gracias! y saludos a todos!


----------



## daboo

bueno,,,,panita istikis,,ahi le adjunto dos documentos que van a resolver sus dudas completamente, le recomiendo que se guie del archivo e002044 para entender y ver como funciona el pin mode,,,ahi le muestra como conectarlo, y por que se lo conecta de esta manera.
el otro archivo se lo recomiendo aún mas, por que es acerca del funcionamiento de este integrado y le muestra como puede protejerlo con dos diodos shotky. ahora,,,tambien le recomiendo que para los capacitores lift use dos de 4700 en paralelo,,,para que no se le vaya a quedar el circuito cuando le pida mucha potencia.
espero le sirva,,,ahi coje de los dos documentos lo mas importante y verá que no le falla,,,,
suerte


----------



## daboo

aleex,,te puedo decir que el woofer q tienes es identico al mio,,solo que el mio tiene el cono de aluminio (se ve mejor) jejeje.
y con respecto al filtro si,,,puede servir,,pero te recomiendo un filtro con mayor pendiente de dB/octava,,,ahi mando una pagina donde puedes encontrar un filtro muy bueno que yo monte y funciona de maravilla, el Linkwitz de 24dB/octava. ahi esta el esquema y las formulas como pa montarlo y yá


----------



## istikis

daboo dijo:
			
		

> bueno,,,,panita istikis,,ahi le adjunto dos documentos que van a resolver sus dudas completamente, le recomiendo que se guie del archivo e002044 para entender y ver como funciona el pin mode,,,ahi le muestra como conectarlo, y por que se lo conecta de esta manera.
> el otro archivo se lo recomiendo aún mas, por que es acerca del funcionamiento de este integrado y le muestra como puede protejerlo con dos diodos shotky. ahora,,,tambien le recomiendo que para los capacitores lift use dos de 4700 en paralelo,,,para que no se le vaya a quedar el circuito cuando le pida mucha potencia.
> espero le sirva,,,ahi coje de los dos documentos lo mas importante y verá que no le falla,,,,
> suerte



gracias compadre ahora mismo lo descargo..... y a leer se ha dicho!

y para reponer el condensador dañado tendre que esperar a que pueda ir a comprarlo    ya que en casa solo tengo de 1000, 2200 y 3 mil y tanto ...no me acuerdo jajajaja.....   :evil: 
 

≈chaup≈

P.D. pido disculpas por decir **** pero la euforia del momento.... no volverá a ocurrir, sorry


----------



## istikis

Subo corregido y editado el diagrama del TDA1562Q que estoy haciendo.... tambien he modificado el PCB los dejaré en un solo documento y los subiré.... de momento dejo solo el diagrama.-

saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Hola, necesito una ayudita, mas o menos cuanto potencia necesito para hacer mover bien un subwoofer pioneer tsw-257 de 10" gracias.


----------



## KtULu_

Hola, a los que armaron este amplificador y les funcionó les pregunto si esta placa es la que sirve (está publicada en este mismo hilo)







Pregunto esto porque con un amigo ya vamos armando 2 y no funcionaron, siendo que el primero que armamos con una placa perforada funcionó sin problemas desde el primer intento y hasta que se le cortaron algunas patas por no haber fijado el disipador   .
Bue, agradecería una respuesta porque no da para tirar $40 por prueba.

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

yo lo arme y si funciona es un amplificador de 70W con un TDA1562Q 

a mi me funciona de maravilla.

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

aca te dejo unas fotos del amplificador, antes de que lo termine (le faltaba el tda porqe no lo conseguia)


----------



## KtULu_

OK, gracias, solo quería confirmar el funcionamiento de la placa. Esto casi me confirma que los que fallaron fueron los 1562 que fueron comprados en el mismo lugar, los dos primeros de un lote, funcionaron ambos bien y los otros dos de otro lote, fallaron ambos, son de diferente lote seguro porque por un tiempito no tuvieron en esa casa. Ahora voy a probar con uno de otro lugar.

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

KtULu_ dijo:
			
		

> OK, gracias, solo quería confirmar el funcionamiento de la placa. Esto casi me confirma que los que fallaron fueron los 1562 que fueron comprados en el mismo lugar, los dos primeros de un lote, funcionaron ambos bien y los otros dos de otro lote, fallaron ambos, son de diferente lote seguro porque por un tiempito no tuvieron en esa casa. Ahora voy a probar con uno de otro lugar.
> 
> Saludos



si es segun de donde lo compras, acordate que lo podes reemplazar por el TDA1562SD

Saludos!


----------



## istikis

bueno lo que es yo tengo ya el amplificador funcionando y el pre igual asi que estoy "very, very happy" ahora el trimpot de 10 kΩ al regularlo va como volumen asi que compre un potenciometro de 10 kΩ logaritmico para reemplazarlo y probar haber que tal, ahora mas que nada queda la parte de detalles hacerle una cajita que quede bonito pero lo principal esta hecho, suena....

facil y bonito

saludos


----------



## marmoleda

hola como estan es mi primer post aqui, les cuento que me lei los 42 post de este amplificador q es una maravilla, no lo he construido, pero estoy viendo para comprar los componentes soy amante de la electronica, pero no tengo el titulo je mi viejo estuido en el industrial y se recibio de electromecanica cuando era joven; por eso me debe gustar tanto jeje .
Gracias a ustedes estoy tan feliz de ponerme armar ese amplificador, ya que tengo 2 sub de 250 rms y poniendole un filtro supongo que moveria alguno bastante bien y no teniendo que ir a comprar una potencia bosss de bastante precio 

despues les cuento como me fue


----------



## dandany

Buenas, en8ohm lo probo alguien cuanto puede llegar a tirar?


----------



## ojosverdes

Que onda a todos, muy    mala tarde por aca en México sin embargo, despues de leerme todas las paginas, me dispuse a armarlo, todo el asuntito me salio aproximadamente en 20 dolares   , y me funcionó   , la primera vez la conecte, pero no se oia nada, luego resolde los pines del tda, y woooowwww, se oyó a las mil maravillas, ahorita lo estoy alimenando con una fuente de pc de 200watts, que maneja en la rama de 12volts 8A, y se escucha muy bien   . Gracias a todos por resolver nuestras dudas, y a los que preguntan para no cometer el mismo error nosotros  . Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Una preguntilla...
Es un amplificador de clase A, ¿no? porque 10 A para 22W...


----------



## dandany

Clase H  22w en bajos, en agudos 60w justos segun lo que dicen aca...yo pregunto cuanto decaera la potencia en 8ohm!


----------



## marmoleda

hola arme este apli y no me funciona estuve horas revise todo de todo y no anda  no calienta la placa nada cual puede ser el problem es original y las pistas estan perfectamente bien soldadas, sera que no yega corriente?
en cuantos pines del integrado va el positivo pliz help pliz


----------



## dandany

fijate uqe todo este bien sodado el integrado principalmente y que tu fuente este dando poder entondo caso conecta a la batera de algun auto y fijate si tenes bloques terminales esos  que se ajustan de no meter la aislacion del cable taan adentro por ahi no ahce contacto resolda todo lo que veas como ultima opcion move el integrado si hace ruido es porque hiciste una mala soldadura y se despego move todos los componentes balancealos nada mas y te das cuenta...saludos  no se me ocurre otra cosa


----------



## marmoleda

hola gracias dandany por tu ayuda, te cuento que resolde todo ta todo en orden, y lo probe con la bateria del auto, y tambien con la fuente de la pc el tema es que: 
conecto el parlante conecto la entrada ademas de no oirse nada de nada no enciende el led.. y corriente llega 
voy hacer un circuito nuevo con otro integrado a lo mejor esta dañado pero es raro ya que es original de philips, lo compre en capital directo del distribuidor en bolsa cerrada asiq no se


----------



## dandany

Nose amigo sinceramente talves lo mataste fijate paginas atras dicen si esta muerto contnuidad entre la pata 9 y 11 o no me acuerdo pero te tire el dato para uqe lo verifiques....desime la verdad soldaste sin disipador?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola marmoleda, el led tampoco enciende al alimentar el amplificador? Debe encenderse y apagarse al instante, si permanece encendido es que hay un problema. Cual PCB armaste? Revisaste que estén todos los puentes colocados?

Ah y no hace falta soldar los integrados con el disipador puesto... con unos pocos segundos en contacto el soldador no hay problema.

Este es el último que terminé hace unos días, un par de TDA1562 con 15000[uF] por lift supply...







Saludos


----------



## dandany

si pero viste por ahi pones demasiada temp y calinta el integrado es una medida de seguridad mas claro con un soldador buen ocon la punta bien limpita agarra de una para mi Mariano, se quemo por sobretemperatura el integrado son muy sencible ya queme uno jeje por eso te digo hay qe tener mucha rapides al soldar...


----------



## marmoleda

hola si es verdad lo mas probable que se haya quemado gracias por las respuestas, ahora mismo estoy haciendo otro integrado y voy a tener en cuenta lo del soldador, voy a dejarlo enchufado hasta que  caliente y luego dejarlo reposar unos segundos para restarle temperatura, estando desenchufado capaz que por mas punta asilada que tenga el soldador capaz que le llego corriente después les cuento gracias a todos ustedes por las respuesta saludos! 




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá usar abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## dandany

Si para mi mira dejalo bien bien caliente limpia bien la punta de tu soldador con resina (si la tenes sucia) dejalo calentar bien nada mejor que una soldadura rapida y calentita.
AHH otra cosa si hces vos las placas despues de sacar del cloridico limpia bien pero no dejes reposar mucho la placa(o pasale flux para uqe no se te oxide ni bien la sacas del clhoridico) o manda un poco de lija fina antews de soldar el integrado prevenis soldaduras falsas, pero ,nose para mi se calento mucho el integrado 
Segun Philips:
El contenido máximo autorizado de la temperatura de la soldadura se
260 ° C, la soldadura a esta temperatura no debe estar en contacto
con el conjunto de más de 5 segundos. El total de contacto
tiempo de las sucesivas olas de soldadura no debe exceder
5 segundos.
> cambiar


----------



## marmoleda

te agradezco por tu ayuda lo voy a poner en practica, ya estoy armando todo mi ultima duda es  los capacitores 470 uf 16v  c1 y c2  van el negativo para el lado de la salida verdad es decir en posicion horizontal los 2 y negativo para el lado de la entrada de audio digamos; esa es mi unica inquietud gracias


----------



## luismaf

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estuve leyendo en el foro e hice 3 de estos integrados.. solo funciono uno que tenia un logo *NXP *(aparentemente es la nueva marca para semiconductores de Philips) los otros 2 tenian el clasico logo de Philips y se me quedaba prendido el led en ambos. 
*Medí la impedancia entre la salida (entre el pin 7 y 11) y los que no funcionan me dan 4ohms* y el que funciona tiene 670 ohms. Pensé que los habia quemado.. entonces compre otros 2. Sin conectarlos, medi los nuevos, pero resulta que los nuevos miden 4 ohms también!  Serán integrados falsos? Los compre en Rosario

*Alguien podría medir la impedancia entre la salida a ver si da 4 ohms o 670 ? *

Muchas gracias! disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## leop4

no entiendo una cosa para que son los diodos rapidos? si con diodos de 6A anda recontra bien.


----------



## KtULu_

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Este es el último que terminé hace unos días, un par de TDA1562 con 15000[uF] por lift supply...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



UUUhhh, excelente Mariano, ¿Podrías pasar el PCB  y data de este amplificador?

Saludos


----------



## marmoleda

hola hice una nueva plaqueta todo al pie de la letra ya esta todo probe con la bateria del auto y el resultado es el siguiente: sin encender el standby queda encendida la luz y cuando acciono la llave del stanby la luz se apaga y no hay ningun sonido solo el "puck" cuando enchufo el integrado, y ademas calienta un poco....
que es lo q esta mal


----------



## dandany

debe andar bien o porlomenos tiene los sintomas normales de funcionamiento fijate debe ser una pabada! mete el dedo en la entrada(bien a lo gaucho) y si hace el clasico tuuuummm en el parlante anda 0km y tu fuente de sonido esta dando problemas...saludos


----------



## leop4

por si no lo avian visto paginas atras deje este amplificador que yo lo hice y funciona de mil maravillas abajo les dejo los datos.


----------



## macua

Coincido con algunos compañeros que dicen que aveces vienen malos los TDA1562. Yo hace un tiempo arme uno, todas las conexiones estaban bien (es un circuito sencillo) y lo unico que salia por el parlante era el sonido tipico al encender o desconectar la fuente. Una bronca terrible por que el TDA salia como 40 mangos!


----------



## willywallaz

bueno hay que repostear..se ve que hubo algun problema con el server y recurrieron al buckup..retomando..


desde el lado de la ignoracia les pido me digan que es lo que esta a la izquierda del pote de la placa que posteo leop4, se los marco en la foto.cual es la diferencia entre esta placa y la que esta posteada mas atras que dice en clase H, otorgan la misma potencia?alguien tiene la lista de componentes?


----------



## german2009

mis amigos del foros......tengo un gran problema con el tda1562q.....


hice la placa ......


cdo lo conecte no funcaba....y me di cuenta del que el led se habia quemado.......luego se lo cambie y nuevamente al conectarlo se quemo..... alrevisar la placa me di cuenta que las dos pista s finitas del costado....(una del led y otra creo que va al interruptor de mute)se tocaban.... 




al arreglar esto puse el otro led nuevo....




lo conecte.....y el led se quedo prendido......al colocarlo en mute se apaga pero al sacarle esta funcion se queda prendido......

eso sig. que el integrado se me quemo?    algo esta haciendo contacto? 



desde ya muchisimas gracias.


----------



## macua

willywallaz: aparentemente eso que marcas en la foto es un jack para conectar un plug de 6.3mm. Saludos


----------



## marmoleda

hola a todos me funciono el integrado no pude probar el sonido pero funciono para german2009
me paso lo mismo que vos mira hice lo imposible y siempre lo mismo qdaba la luz prendida.,. y al mismo tiempo recalentaba el integrado bueno por ultimo lo que hice ir probando anulando los puentes que hice como indicaba el diagrama; el resultado funciono de mil maravillas el puente que saque fue el que va en la parte de arriba de todo de derecha a izquierda y me funciono asique fijate debe ser.
me olvidaba ya con este van 2 integrados quemados por mala praxis  jeje (mande positivo sin querer a un contancto del integrado) ya me daba por superado pero por suerte hice esos pasos y funciono excelente. Para los que no saben cuanto cuesta el integrado;
En capital federal me sale $16 
saludos


----------



## KtULu_

marmoleda dijo:
			
		

> Para los que no saben cuanto cuesta el integrado;
> En capital federal me sale $16



¿16?!, ¿donde?


----------



## leop4

y si ami me los consigue un amigo a 10$ y son originales no puedo decir como los consigue ni como pero me los consigue ajaj.


----------



## marmoleda

en Tte. J. Peron 1455 (esq Parana)
Microelectronica S.H 
ahi los compro


----------



## elsaba

El otro dia pregunte en electronica liniers, y me dijo $45    , suele tener 2 modelos, pero en este momento solo tiene ese ( nose si es el Q o el otro), por mas que en la pagina diga el caro $35  :evil: 

En algun lugar de por la zona esta mas barato?

Mañana voy a ir a averiguar cuanto sale hacer este amplificador

Saludos


----------



## german2009

holas.......muchas gracias a marmoleda......


todavia no lo pruevo como vos decis.....pero ya lo voy a hacer...ja

aca en san juan me sale algo de $26 el economico(philips) el caro $52...


algo que no me quedo claro .....  que puente corto? de los tres?


----------



## marmoleda

Hola german, no tengo el circuito a mano, pero sino me equiboco es el de arriba de todo, podes ir probando saca de a uno y si funciona (enciende el led por un segundo y se apaga) listo.
y para los que le salen caros el tda1562q en Capital Federal esta direccion sale $16 en Tte. J. Peron 1455 (esq Parana) 
Microelectronica S.H 
suerte


----------



## willywallaz

ya probaste integrados de esa casa? porque es bastante la diferencia de precio que hay



> elsaba
> Publicado: 20 Jul 2009, 2:13 am    Asunto:
> El otro dia pregunte en electronica liniers, y me dijo $45   , suele tener 2 modelos, pero en este momento solo tiene ese ( nose si es el Q o el otro), por mas que en la pagina diga el caro $35
> 
> En algun lugar de por la zona esta mas barato?
> 
> Mañana voy a ir a averiguar cuanto sale hacer este amplificador
> 
> Saludos



decinos cuando sepas los precios de todos los componentes y donde everiguaste.


[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> ya probaste integrados de esa casa? porque es bastante la diferencia de precio que hay



Cuando vivía en Bs. As. compré ahí muchas veces, inclusive me grabaron memorias EPROM de un BIOS de una 486, compré LEDs de todos tipos y calibres, disipadores, sensores opticos infrarrojos, termistores y LDR y cuanta cosa se te pueda ocurrir, y todos los componentes que compré eran de primera.

Saludos!


----------



## elsaba

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> decinos cuando sepas los precios de todos los componentes y donde everiguaste.


[/quote]

Esto es en Electronica Liniers

Como no, les paso el presupuesto que pedí hoy mismo (aclaro entre () cuantos se necesitan para 1 plaqueta,por las dudas):

1    TDA1562 -------------------$44.94   (1)(es el unico que tienen en este momento)
1    Zócalo-----------------------$0.48     (1)  (es de 2 X 20 pines, me dijo que para este integrado no tenian) 
2    Led Rojos 5mm------------$0.29     (1)
8    Resistencias 1/4w--------$0.23     (4 en total para hacer la plaqueta,pero aca hay 2 de c/u)
4    Cap Elect 0.47uF x 50---$0.34    (2)
4    Cap Elect 10uF x 63------$0.38    (2)
2    Cap Ceram 0.1uF x 50---$0.21     (1)
5    Cap Elect 4700uF x 25---$11.25  (5)
1    Llave inversora simple---$1.75     (1)
1    Placa 15x15----------------$5.84    (supongo que con este tamaño alcanza para hacer 2 plaquetas y sobre)
3    Bornera Doble-------------$2.05    (a gusto)
4    Diodos Schottky 3A40V--$2.62    (2) (el codigo es 1N5B22 creo)
1    Disipador  57x23mm------$3.75   (1) me parece medio chico este disipador, que opinan?)

Total:                                   $74.13

Despues si puedo, voy a averiguar en otra casa de electronica, y subo los precios)

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

75$ uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ni ****** lo ago jaaj yo encima que tengo mala suerte, ajja tengo miedo que no me ande. jajaja


----------



## willywallaz

Buenissimo gracias por la data de los precios...Saludos


----------



## elsaba

De nada....

Alguien mas tiene precios , o conoce alguna electronica con buenos precios?(ademas de la que mensiona  "marmoleda" )

Sobre el disipador que puse arriba, esta bien ese tamaño? no es medio chico?


----------



## Jorf

Armé el amplificador con los 4 capacitores y funcionó de una perfecto, conseguí el TDA a $25 en San Nicolás - Bs As.

Tomando la seña desde la salida de un parlante del estero funciona perfecto, pero si la tomo desde las salidas que trae no suena mucho, se nota la falta de un pre-amplificador. Viendo y leyendo aparece uno que emplea el AO 741, pero está en estereo, por casualidad nadie tiene la versión mono? (si, ando en vago para dividir la placa... jejjeeee... con el esquemático me conformo)

Por otro lado, filtro pasa bajo + pre para conectar el amplificador a un subwoofer, vi un montón pero no saqué nada en claro, alguno que les haya funcionado bien para 12V sin fuente partida?


----------



## Jorf

Ahora tomo señal del positivo de un parlante, el cuál lo conecto con un capacitor a masa para desacoplar la continua ya que el estereo no tiene los parlantes común a masa. Según la capacidad del mismo, refuerza o no los graves. Si lo conecto con uno de 2.2micros la señal sale bien, en cambio si lo conecto con uno de 2200micros sale bajito los agudos y el parlante baila como loco haciendo vibrar todo. No se si está bien lo que hago, pero que suena... suena...


----------



## dandany

Tenes uqe hacer lo que hizo ///pollo/// un adaptador de impendancias para el Tda1562  porque si lo mandas asi solo la salida amplificada del estereo recorta como la p*** madre... asi que arma ese adaptador entonces tener la tranquilidad de conectarlo al parlante y que no se te queme el amplficador


----------



## luismaf

luismaf dijo:
			
		

> *Medí la impedancia entre la salida (entre el pin 7 y 11) y los que no funcionan me dan 4ohms* y el que funciona tiene 670 ohms. Pensé que los habia quemado.. entonces compre otros 2. Sin conectarlos, medi los nuevos, pero resulta que los nuevos miden 4 ohms también!  Serán integrados falsos?



Gente, confirmo mi duda, *los integrados que dan 4 ohms entre el pin 7 y 11 son falsos*. Volvi a la casa de electrónica y le pedí para medir los integrados, resulta que tenían un montón que daba 4 ohms la impedancia y otros daban entre 640 y 660 ohms.. me lleve de estos últimos y funciono perfecto. Las diferencias que note además de la impedancia, fueron que los que falsos eran N1XXX..y los verdaderos eran N0XXX.., también se podía apreciar que los que funcionaban tenían las letras mas "blanquitas" y unas lineas verticales a los costados, mientras que los otros eran bastante mas opacos y sin estas lineas verticales.

Por si alguien es de Rosario, les cuento que los compre en Gimenez y en RadioSur, en ambos lugares habia de 4 ohms y 640 ohms. En radiosur ofercieron venderme al costo los otros, en gimenez me dijeron que no podian hacer nada.

Espero que les resulte útil mi granito de arena para tratar de evitar que nos estafen con integrados truchos. 

Saludos! 
Luis Ma


----------



## Jorf

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Tenes uqe hacer lo que hizo ///pollo/// un adaptador de impendancias para el Tda1562  porque si lo mandas asi solo la salida amplificada del estereo recorta como la p*** madre... asi que arma ese adaptador entonces tener la tranquilidad de conectarlo al parlante y que no se te queme el amplficador



Te referís al capacitor de 100micros en serie con una resistencia de 47K?

Edito: Probé conectando desde el positivo del parlante el capacitor, en serie con la resistencia y luego conectado a la entrada del 1562, pero con un volumen bajo me hacía un efecto de golpe raro, como que el capacitor se cargaba y descargaba.


----------



## dandany

no creo que sea eso capas es un circuito mas eleborado...no tengo idea solo fue un comentario lo vi en posts mas atras..


----------



## Jorf

Después de 1 hora en funcionamiento exitado por un MP3 sin pre, el integrado consume en promedio 1.2A con picos de 2A y la temperatura con un generoso disipador aumentó 25 grados aproximadamente (controlado con termocupla).

Importante: Siempre la tensión por encima de 12V, sino pide más corriente (picos de 4A) y el led destella, acompañado por los chirridos del parlante.


----------



## rot

Tengo una duda que probablemente esté solucionada, pero despues de llevar dias leyendo, no puedo quedarme sin preguntar... mi tda1562Q montado con 1 de 4700 en cada lift supply, y sin schottky, funcionando sin previo o con previo (los resultados electricos son identicos) lo he probado con 2 alimentaciones diferentes, 12v y 18,9v puede ser de la fuente, pero lo normal es que a plena potencia, en 12v consuma unos 2A como maximo, y en 18,9v 4,5A maximo, si suvo el potencia de la señal de entrada de sonido, el voltage decae, el amperage no aumenta y el sonido se distorsiona, muchisimo ruido y por instantes no suena.

PD: es indiferente la frecuencia del sonido, puesto que en sonidos graves ocurre antes que en agudos, pero los datos electricos son muy similares.

- ¿es problema de la fuente? ¿puede ser que la fuente solo de 2A en 12v y en la otra salida 4,5A en 18,9v?
- ¿Hay algun problema alimentando el circuito con 19v o podria quemarse?
 -¿Necesito una fuente mas potente?

Suponiendo que el problema fuese de la fuente.
- ¿Con otra fuente que tuviese mas amperage, conseguiria mas potencia de salida con 12v y la misma señal de entrada (ejemplo. mp3) o necesitaré mayor potencia de la señal de entrada?

Muchas gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## dandany

y nop probaste poner los diodos ? capas estan para algo...


----------



## Tacatomon

rot dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda que probablemente esté solucionada, pero despues de llevar dias leyendo, no puedo quedarme sin preguntar... mi tda1562Q montado con 1 de 4700 en cada lift supply, y sin schottky, funcionando sin previo o con previo (los resultados electricos son identicos) lo he probado con 2 alimentaciones diferentes, 12v y 18,9v puede ser de la fuente, pero lo normal es que a plena potencia, en 12v consuma unos 2A como maximo, y en 18,9v 4,5A maximo, si suvo el potencia de la señal de entrada de sonido, el voltage decae, el amperage no aumenta y el sonido se distorsiona, muchisimo ruido y por instantes no suena.



Lo que esta pasando es que estas Saturando la entrada de audio, es decir, ya no le vas a sacar mas potencia de la que ya estas escuchando. Hagas lo que hagas, va a sacar mucho ruido, recortará y con suerte, lo quemarás. Si quieres mas potencia, armate un amplificador discreto.

Ahora, me imagino que el amplificador a volumen moderado no presenta ninguna distorción y tiene un sonido limpio y balanceado. Signo de que lo armastes Bien.

Saludos.


----------



## rot

Exacto tacatomon suena perfectamente, lo que me intriga, es porque no consume mas de 2A en 12v y no consume mas de 4,5A en 18,9v. En teoria el consumo deveria estar de media muy por encima de estos valores, contando con que deveria alcanzar unos 10A en 12v de pico, como minimo de media deveria de consumir mucho mas de 2A en 12v ¿no?

El sonido esta perfectamente, el problema lo tengo en las mediciones de corriente, es donde no entiendo el porqué de esos valores.

Muchas gracias


----------



## andyman314

a mi me parese despues de haber leido la hoja de aplicacion ,que es el otro pdf que tiene philips del 1562q que el consumo de 4.5 A a 18.9 V esta dado porque al aumentar voltaje aumenta la excurcion de salida  y de ahi el consumo pero por el contrario si el voltage baja de 12 V la corriente de consumo aumenta proporcionalmente a la caida de tensión por ejemplo 5A 10V para tratar de compenzar la perdida de voltaje esa es una regla general de la electricidad espero que les sirva el dato aparte el dato que reflejan los datasheet por lo general es la IO o corriente de salida y que se expreza en dos formas pico de corriente repetitiva y no repetitiva y pese que deberiamos basarnos el pico de corriente repetitivo el dato mas cercano a la realidad el pico de corriente no repetitivo que siempre es el menor pero recuerden que los datos de dataheet son datos de laboratorio, y limites teoricos maximos y minimos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Rot

Este bichito mágico trabaja en Clase H.
En otras palabras, es un Clase AB común y corriente hasta determinada potencia (creo que alrededor de 20W si mal no recuerdo) y de ahí en adelante usa los condensadores para subir la tensión de alimentación y llegar hasta los ≈55W que entrega.
Cuando baja el pico de consumo, el integrado pasa a ser un AB de nuevo, consumiendo la corriente que sea necesaria, y empieza a cargar los condensadores. Ahí es donde se puede dar el pico de consumo.

Si queda en Clase AB a 24W (valor caprichoso sólo porque representa 2A de consumo en 12V) y empieza a cargar los condensadores, entonces podés llegar a tener algún pico de más Amper de consumo, que dura lo que tarden en cargarse (o sea, muy poco).
Cuando lo alimentás con más voltaje, los condensadores recién entran en acción cuando se pasa de un umbral más alto y hasta entonces funciona como un AB, con el alto consumo que esto implica. Con 18,9V apostaría también a que está "tirando" un poco de corriente a la basura para bajar el voltaje porque andás por el límite de la tensión de alimentación.

Nota aparte para la medición de corriente: Con un tester la vas a medir de manera confiable sólo si es constante. Si no lo es, podés tener una medición del promedio, pero no la instantánea. Para eso hace falta otro equipamiento (un osciloscopio y una resistencia por lo menos).

Saludos


----------



## marmoleda

hola, me funciono gracias a dios da miedo tiene bastante potencia (en agudos y graves) si le pedis bajos ya baja la potencia considerablemente, entonces lo mejor es armarse un par de estos integrados para agudos y graves y armarse otros amplificadores ya con fitros con sub, especialemente para bajos a parlantes subwoofers despues voy a postear la foto de como quedo armado el circuito.
graciasss


----------



## santiago61

marmoleda dijo:
			
		

> hola, me funciono gracias a dios da miedo tiene bastante potencia (en agudos y graves) si le pedis bajos ya baja la potencia considerablemente, entonces lo mejor es armarse un par de estos integrados para agudos y graves y armarse otros amplificador ya con fitros con sub, especialemente para bajos a parlantes subwoofers despues voy a postear la foto de como quedo armado el circuito.
> graciasss



Hola marmoleda podes decirme cual circuito armaste y que diagramas?  sino molesta podes subir fotos?. gracias

PD: Que puentes decis que eliminaste para que funcione.


----------



## marmoleda

hola santi no tengo el amplificador a mano pero el que arme es el que esta modificado por german
y no recuerdo pero cuando lo conectaba, si recalentaba y quedaba el led prendido por eso quite un puente y me funciono mañana te posteo la imagen saludos


----------



## santiago61

haaa ok gracias por el dato tenia esa duda por que yo habia armado otro el de Elektor este mismo pero modificado por mnicolau con las lift suply y diodos de proteccion..y nada me calienta y enciende el led tambien arme la placa del sueco Burky con filtro pasabajos y nada tambien...asi que a las placas las deje alli por que me quede sin presupuesto jeje ya habia quemado dos integrados y se me hacen que  eran truchos...la placa la revise de punta a punta y todo perfecto...y me acobarde de comprar otro tda1562....por que ya dude de su originalidad...quizas los encargue a algun familiar de buenos aires para que me lo compre y me lo mande....por que yo soy del interior y hay una sola casa de electronica que lo tiene...y trucho jeje o quizas viaje para cordoba en esta semanas y lo compre alli... alguien sabe de alguna casa  de electronica en Cordoba capital  y que hayan comprado el integrado BUENO? si tienen la data me la pasan....desde ya gracias...


----------



## marmoleda

Hola de nuevo je borre el post y lo simplifique , bueno mejor que lo hayas leido y ponele anmio! a mi tambien se me quemo que no decaiga vas a ver que te va a funcionar.. como dijo un compañero de esta pagina en su firma "si lo quemas aprendes" "sino lo quemas no sirve" o algo parecido; nucha suerte!


----------



## Cacho

Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.

Saludos y evitemos las abreviaturas de chat, que si no viene Jasper con la tabla.


----------



## mnicolau

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe de alguna casa  de electronica en Cordoba capital  y que hayan comprado el integrado BUENO? si tienen la data me la pasan....desde ya gracias...



Hola, en CELSIUS ARGENTINA, La Rioja 128 - Ciudad de Cordoba. Ahí mandé a comprar el 1562 un par de veces y todavía siguen funcionando jeje. Tratá de que sean los que tienen 2 franjas blancas en posición vertical, esos son los que me dieron buenos resultados. Conseguí otros acá en Sta Fe, sin esas franjas y las letras se notaban menos, son de menor calidad y probé uno al lado del otro en las mismas condiciones, se nota cláramente la diferencia en las prestaciones.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> santiago61 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien sabe de alguna casa  de electronica en Cordoba capital  y que hayan comprado el integrado BUENO? si tienen la data me la pasan....desde ya gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, en CELSIUS ARGENTINA, La Rioja 128 - Ciudad de Cordoba. Ahí mandé a comprar el 1562 un par de veces y todavía siguen funcionando jeje. Tratá de que sean los que tienen 2 franjas blancas en posición vertical, esos son los que me dieron buenos resultados. Conseguí otros acá en Sta Fe, sin esas franjas y las letras se notaban menos, son de menor calidad y probé uno al lado del otro en las mismas condiciones, se nota cláramente la diferencia en las prestaciones.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


gracias mnicolau....por el dato..en cuanto valla busco esa casa y compro el integrado...espero hacer funcionar el amplificador que esta parado hace como 6 meses me compre un woffer de 10" todo estaba pensando para hacer una caja amplificada para mi camioneta....pero fallo el integradito jeje..espero terminarlo. saludos 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## istikis

fotos de mi creación ñaca ñaca    

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

saludos


----------



## chacarock

buenisimo istikis, mes esta interesando este aplisss, en realidaad entrega 55w con 12 volt? o solo es teorico esto

un saludo


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Si entrega 55W de potencia.! yo lo temgo con la compu, y anda de mil maravillas. solo le hice una modificacion! si qieres avisame y te paso el PCB y todo lo demas!


----------



## david_cordobes

hola! para el que quiera los archivos en PCBwizzard me avisa... yo le hice una modificacion al filtro Burky funciona de maravilla!


----------



## osk_rin

hola, david

cual fue la modificacion que le hiciste al filtro?
me interesa desde hace tiempo ando buscando un filtro que trabaje con 12V . y ese filtro que viene en la placa del burky sub, se ve, muy bueno 


serias tan amable de compartirlo?

un gran saludo.


----------



## chacarock

aleex dijo:
			
		

> Si entrega 55W de potencia.! yo lo temgo con la compu, y anda de mil maravillas. solo le hice una modificacion! si qieres avisame y te paso el PCB y todo lo demas!




Hola, si no es mucha molestia, la verdad que me leí las 45 paginas del tema y vi un montón de placas, tendría que leer todo de nuevo para hacer la recopilación de datos, pero ya que los tenes organizado y no tenes problemas, pasárnoslo, te lo agradezco 

Un abrazo gracias


----------



## david_cordobes

hola a todos! aca les dejo todo lo que he hecho con el TDA1562 y la placa del filtro Burky con la modificacion para separar la etapa de potencia del resto del filtro, lo cual nos permite usar otros amplificadores mas potentes!   
pero yo con el TDA 1562 estoy mas que contento  .. 
En el archivo .rar tambien esta el PDF de donde saque el circuito impreso del amplificador, el PDF del Burky y la placa del filtro solo, tambien hay una placa que es el remoto que yo hice para cortar toda la alimentacion y un archivo de Word donde explico lo que hice y como conecte la llave cuadruple inversora para activar y desactivar el filtro.. 

el subwoofer que aparece en una de las fotos es un xXx sx-1040-x de 10" y 500W.. el cajon bass reflex lo hice todo todito yo, lo calcule segun el espacio que tenia atras en el auto, lo diseñe en auto cad, esta todo litrado, y aislado acusticamente en su interior..  si alguien quiere el plano no tengo problemas, y si tiene auto cad 2008 mejor  ..

cualquier duda que tengan me preguntan..


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> aleex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si entrega 55W de potencia.! yo lo temgo con la compu, y anda de mil maravillas. solo le hice una modificacion! si qieres avisame y te paso el PCB y todo lo demas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, si no es mucha molestia, la verdad que me leí las 45 paginas del tema y vi un montón de placas, tendría que leer todo de nuevo para hacer la recopilación de datos, pero ya que los tenes organizado y no tenes problemas, pasárnoslo, te lo agradezco
> 
> Un abrazo gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...



En este archivo Winrar te dejo el diagrama del amplificador, el PCB listo para imprimir, la hoja de datos del TDA. y una foto de como me queda terminado, Saludos


----------



## santiago61

david_cordobes dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos! aca les dejo todo lo que he hecho con el TDA1562 y la placa del filtro Burky con la modificacion para separar la etapa de potencia del resto del filtro, lo cual nos permite usar otros amplificador mas potentes!
> pero yo con el TDA 1562 estoy mas que contento  ..
> En el archivo .rar tambien esta el PDF de donde saque el circuito impreso del amplificador, el PDF del Burky y la placa del filtro solo, tambien hay una placa que es el remoto que yo hice para cortar toda la alimentacion y un archivo de Word donde explico lo que hice y como conecte la llave cuadruple inversora para activar y desactivar el filtro..
> 
> el subwoofer que aparece en una de las fotos es un xXx sx-1040-x de 10" y 500W.. el cajon bass reflex lo hice todo todito yo, lo calcule segun el espacio que tenia atras en el auto, lo diseñe en auto cad, esta todo litrado, y aislado acusticamente en su interior..  si alguien quiere el plano no tengo problemas, y si tiene auto cad 2008 mejor  ..
> 
> cualquier duda que tengan me preguntan..



Hola david muy bueno tu aporte...con respecto a la placa del filtro...en la explicacion en el archivo .doc nos decis que la placa del filtro de burky  tiene mucha distorsion, entonces ¿¿para que separaste el mismo de la etapa de potencia? por que segun lo que decis es para utilizarlo con otra potencia...pero si tiene demasiada distorsion no tendria sentido creo separar dicha etapa si despues la terminarias utilizando con otra potencia...despues comentas que el mejor filtro es la de la revista de elektor  lo veo medio contradictorio esa parte...con respecto al control con reles que hiciste esta de pelos te quedo muy lindo el amplificador, me diste unas ideas...con respecto a la instalacion y funcionamiento no se te meten ruidos al hacerlo funcionar con el vehiculo en marcha?

Pd: Gracias por compartir los archivos .pcb


----------



## david_cordobes

osea, lo que no me gusto que distorsionara mucho es la etapa de potencia, el filtro no distorsiona nada... en la placa Burky el TDA1562 tiene una cierta configuracion de ganancia, la cual lo hace tirar 70W pero al precio de una gran distorsion  .. y en mi cabeza giraba la idea de usar ese integrado pero con la configuracion de 50W hecha por Elektor que tiene menos potencia, pero mucha menos distorsion.. asi que separe solo el filtro de la placa Burky que es lo que me interesaba   y lo amplifique con el mismo integrado pero en 50W.. y anda muy lindo..   y no mete nada de ruido  .. pero al tener el filtro ya separado eso amplificadora muchisimo las posibilidades de potencia.. porque ya tenes la señal tratada y le das la potencia que mas te guste o mejor puedas costear.. 

otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta por los ruidos con el auto en marcha es el tipo de cables que tiene el distribuidor, si son de cobre, con proteccion magnetica, etc.. tambien hay que tener en cuenta el tipo de alternador, porque si este es "chico" la sobrecarga de corriente talvez le afecte, tambien a veces los alternadores tienen como unos capacitores de filtro que a veces no funcionan muy bien.. si hay ruido, lo que recomiendo es hacer una bobinita, sin muchos calculos ni nada, unas vueltas de los cables de alimentacion en un toroide y un capacitor electrolitico grande tipo 2200µF o 4700µF en paralelo con uno de 100nF y deberia acabarse el problema..


----------



## david_cordobes

otra cosa muuy importante que me olvide de poner! la resistencia limitadora que hay a la entrada de la alimentacion del filtro, una de 10ohm.... no es vital.. pero si la ponen que sea de al menos 1/2 watt, yo primero use de 1/4W y de frito al instante.. despues la cambie por una de 1W y chau problema..


----------



## yoelmauri

Aleex, ese circuito lo hiciste vos? hay 43 paginas, quiero hacer uno que alguien halla hecho y funcione. bien, ya que todos modificaron algo o nose..


----------



## llillo_310

Como estan amigos de este grandioso foro de electronica, he estado siguiendo este post y quiero realizar este amplificador que utiliza el tda1562q, tengo el esquema del amigo juan jose, voy a utilizar un condensador de 10000 micro por cada lift suply y los diodos scotcky que se recomiendan lo que queria saber era si necesito un preamplificador para utilizar las salidas de audio de un mp3 ya que caresco de autostereo para realizar la prueba, voy a alimentarlo con una bateria de un volksvagen, si alguien me puede ayudar con un buen preamplificador se lo agradeceria mucho. de antemano muchas gracia. jose perales


----------



## chacarock

muchisimas gracias aleex

un abrazo


----------



## osk_rin

david


muchas gracias por compartir los pcb's


un gran saludo
hasta pronto


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> Aleex, ese circuito lo hiciste vos? hay 43 paginas, quiero hacer uno que alguien halla hecho y funcione. bien, ya que todos modificaron algo o nose..



Si yo lo hice asi tal y como esta y anda de mil maravillas.!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias aleex
> 
> un abrazo



No de nada estamos para eso.
Si tenes alguna duda no dudes en preguntarme..

Saludos.


----------



## marmoleda

Hola como estan, arme 3 placas de burky y solo 1 me funciono, y chequie todo y al parecer en las placas el chip tl074 "no funcionaba" sino me equiboco. Pero en fin sera que uno al manipularlos mucho se quema porque no encuentro la razon 
gracias por todo es el mejor foro!


----------



## chacarock

Holas, una consulta:

          los cap adicionales de aliemntacion que pusieron algunos, se os podra poner fuera la palca?  osea cableados? creen que abra algun problema con ruisoa o algo por el estilo, gracias 


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, sí, se pueden colocar aparte los capacitores. Utilizá cable que no sea muy fino y tampoco demasiado largo, varios lo hicieron ya sin problemas.

Ah y acordate de agregar los diodos Schottky...

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

OK gracias  mnicolau


saludos


----------



## KtULu_

Hola, lo armé con la placa "Elektor" y un 1562 de microelectrónica ($15 + IVA) y funciona joya. Después voy a probar la placa con los capacitores extras y los schottky.


Saludos


----------



## guilles

Hola ! este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, la verdad que estoy muy agradecido a todos por la información que postearon !. Ya que nunca arme nada de electronica en mi vida.. y leyendo todo el tema (las 46 paginas) finalmente lo pude armar . es impresionante como suena !! 0 ruido ! mas adelante posteo unas fotos de como me quedo..
Pero tengo un par de preguntas que agradeceria mucho al que me las conteste.
1- En el caso de que yo le quisiera añadir los capacitores extra.. que diodo shotkly le tendria que poner ? osea.. yo voy a la casa de electronica y como le pido ese diodo ? porque supongo que hay muchisomos, pero no se que modelo necesito.
2-(La mas importante) Que resistencia y/o capacitor necesito para hacer un filtro SACA BAJOS, porque el amplificador lo tengo conectado a un subwoofer (que anda perfecto), y a un parlante de medios y altos, este parlante ya es el segundo que se me quema !!. es mas.. me doy cuenta que son las bajas frecuencias las que me lo quemaron.. y queria que me dijeran exactamente que tengo que poner.. porque no entiendo mucho si me dan formulas :$ jaja

Muchisimas gracias a todos !


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

guilles dijo:


> Hola ! este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, la verdad que estoy muy agradecido a todos por la información que postearon !. Ya que nunca arme nada de electronica en mi vida.. y leyendo todo el tema (las 46 paginas) finalmente lo pude armar . es impresionante como suena !! 0 ruido ! mas adelante posteo unas fotos de como me quedo..
> Pero tengo un par de preguntas que agradeceria mucho al que me las conteste.
> 1- En el caso de que yo le quisiera añadir los capacitores extra.. que diodo shotkly le tendria que poner ? osea.. yo voy a la casa de electronica y como le pido ese diodo ? porque supongo que hay muchisomos, pero no se que modelo necesito.
> 2-(La mas importante) Que resistencia y/o capacitor necesito para hacer un filtro SACA BAJOS, porque el amplificador lo tengo conectado a un subwoofer (que anda perfecto), y a un parlante de medios y altos, este parlante ya es el segundo que se me quema !!. es mas.. me doy cuenta que son las bajas frecuencias las que me lo quemaron.. y queria que me dijeran exactamente que tengo que poner.. porque no entiendo mucho si me dan formulas :$ jaja
> 
> Muchisimas gracias a todos !


 
Hola Guilles, mira lo que podes hacer es armarte un divisor de frecuencia activo y o pasivo como te resulte mas comodo, en el foro de pequeña señal hay varios esquemas de divisores de frecuencia sino en google podes buscar. Otra opcion es ir a una casa de electronica y/o audio y pedirle un divisor de frecuencia ya armado y solo lo tenes que meter dentro del bafle, recorda que si tu bafle es de dos vias el divisor tendra que ser de dos vias. si tu bafle es de tres vias el divisor tendra que ser de tres vias.
Espero haberte ayudado, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

te dejo un esquema completo de dos vias pero con un ciruito integrado tda1552, puedes aprovechar el filtro o realizar el montaje, espero que te ayude este aporte, y saludos desde chiapas, mexico

te dejo otro aporte espero que te sirva, esta completo, diagrama y pcb, saludos y suerte con el montaje


----------



## guilles

Muchas gracias Alex y Jorge ! creo que mejor voy a comprar el filtro ya hecho, porque recien vi el esquema y es un poco complicado para mi que recien empiezo.
Pero igual Muchas Gracias  !


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

guilles dijo:


> Muchas gracias Alex y Jorge ! creo que mejor voy a comprar el filtro ya hecho, porque recien vi el esquema y es un poco complicado para mi que recien empiezo.
> Pero igual Muchas Gracias  !


 
Para eso estamos. Saludos.
Cualquier DUDA no DUDES en preguntarnos


----------



## marmoleda

hola necesito ayuda; arme 2 placas burky (tda1562 + pre subwoofer) y una funciono a la perfeccion todo de la misma manera cables gruesos, fuente 12v de pc. Bueno la segunda que arme le doy alimentacion y se escucha "la radio de los brazucas de la religion bajito, cuando le doy señal de audio se escucha fuertisima y ademas se escucha muy mal. Que puede ser sabiendo que esta "fotocopiada las dos plaquetas es decir identicas en cuanto a cables, pistas sin tocarse casi perfeccion ....???
 graciasss


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

marmoleda dijo:


> hola necesito ayuda; arme 2 placas burky (tda1562 + pre subwoofer) y una funciono a la perfeccion todo de la misma manera cables gruesos, fuente 12v de pc. Bueno la segunda que arme le doy alimentacion y se escucha "la radio de los brazucas de la religion bajito, cuando le doy señal de audio se escucha fuertisima y ademas se escucha muy mal. Que puede ser sabiendo que esta "fotocopiada las dos plaquetas es decir identicas en cuanto a cables, pistas sin tocarse casi perfeccion ....???
> graciasss


 
Fijate en la ficha donde entra el audio, a lo mejor es una masa floja o algo parecido, por eso es que se siente una especie de sumbido y de fondo una señal de radio. si no e eso ni idea.. saludos


----------



## jorge morales

¿utilizas la misma fuente? ¿las dos placas van a la misma fuente que citas?
¿checaste si esta bien las tierras a un mismo punto en comun? ¿checaste que el cableado de audio este aislado de la fuente?


----------



## marmoleda

Tienen razon era eso. Si ahora no lo hace mas cambie el cable por uno aislado como asi decirlo y conecte ambas "el negativo" de la entrada. Por ultimo tengo las 2 placas armadas en un gabinete de aluminio que le saque a un disco usb tengo las entrada rca obviamente a masa del gabinete; si le pongo negativo de la bateria a masa tambien del gabinete pasaria algo?? o no se puede hacer ya que los stereos tienen el negativo como la pc en el gabinete para proteger el integrado. Gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.
ForosdeElectronica es el mejor.


----------



## rodr0

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias chicos! me salvaron la vida jeje...ya van 3 veces que armo placas con el TDA1562 y todavia no logro hacer arrancar ninguna!espero que esta me funcione...la idea mia es colocarlo en el auto, asi que no creo que tenga problema con los chisporoteos y cosas raras que hace cuanto le falta corriente jeje... lo que pasa es que dentro de unos meses cumplo los 18 y estoy tuneando el auto de mi viejo jeje y como no tenia ganas de gastar en equipos ya hechos, decidi hacerme las potencias y los filtros yo!
> 
> muchas gracias amigos!
> 
> suerte!




a mi me pasa con el auto de mami jeje (2 años despues respondo, pero bueno).


y estoy renegando con este 1562 pero por falta de tiempo (parciales y mucho trabajo) no puedo ponerme con nada. por ahora, quiero armar el circuito que les agrego a continuacion, con 2 tda73773 y un tda1562 con un filtro low pass. cada tda7377 va a mover un canal: el izquierdo, con un capacitor de 2,2 uF para mover un tweeter piezotruch que tengo (en un tiempo se transformara en bocina/driver) y en la otra parte del canal izquierdo, movere un medio que tengo de un panasonic SB-AK47 que lleva un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado de 100 uF x 50V (una torta importante es). con el canal derecho, voy a hacer lo mismo y luego, el tda1562 lo manejare con un previo filtro pasa bajos (posteado por no me acuerdo que moderador) y mover un sub woofer que saco del mismo equipo de musica (el equipo de musica me lo robaron :S).

ahi les dejo los adjuntos de mi prox proyecto.

los satelites que se muestran en el equipo, no los tengo. pero los parlantes que se muestran son los que estoy usando por el momento. despues les subo una foto de lo mio.

ah, si alguien quiere hecharle un vistazo a mi proyecto (en especial la parte del 1562 y el filtro, mejor. jeje)

aaahhh, y antes de los tda7377, lleva un pre amplificador con lm741 sacado del thread del 7377


----------



## lawebdejorge

amigo mio, yo con mi poca experiencia le he dado bastante uso a los tda, los mas tipicos 2030 y 2050 y tienen la posibilidad de conectarlo con fuente simple a unos 12 v hasta 20v o mas,suenan muy bien, ademas de ser muy baratos y faciles de construir, a ojos cerrados te recomiendo el 2050 excelente calidad y te da hasta 32w por unidad, osea para un amplificador stereo haces 2 iguales uno por canal y tendras mas de 60 w de amplificación, yo me hice uno, lo tengo con unas cajitas con dos parlantes de 8 pulgadas cada uno y un buen tweter por unidad y los alimento con un cargador dfe Notebook que me da 19V 4A y te dire que mi casita vibra, y no tiene nada que envidiarle al equipo Sony de la casa de mis padres, asi que si quieres facilidad potencia poco consumo esta es tu mejor opcion, he experimentad mucho con estos y se que te van a gustar


----------



## rodr0

lawebdejorge dijo:


> amigo mio, yo con mi poca experiencia le he dado bastante uso a los tda, los mas tipicos 2030 y 2050 y tienen la posibilidad de conectarlo con fuente simple a unos 12 v hasta 20v o mas,suenan muy bien, ademas de ser muy baratos y faciles de construir, a ojos cerrados te recomiendo el 2050 excelente calidad y te da hasta 32w por unidad, osea para un amplificador stereo haces 2 iguales uno por canal y tendras mas de 60 w de amplificación, yo me hice uno, lo tengo con unas cajitas con dos parlantes de 8 pulgadas cada uno y un buen tweter por unidad y los alimento con un cargador dfe Notebook que me da 19V 4A y te dire que mi casita vibra, y no tiene nada que envidiarle al equipo Sony de la casa de mis padres, asi que si quieres facilidad potencia poco consumo esta es tu mejor opcion, he experimentad mucho con estos y se que te van a gustar




si, estuve viendo esos threads pero ya tengo 2 7377 y ya le encontre bastante las mañas y me encanta como suena en el auto (por ahora solo 1 7377 en funcionamiento) y queria agrgar eso que mostre en el post anterior. igual, gracias por tu recomendacion, para tenerla en cuenta para mi casa, aunque tengo proyectado un 2.1 con tda2003 + tda1515 porque ya los tengo (situacion economica complicada estos meses).


saludos!


----------



## daboo

colegas, me podrian colaborar en la conexión del remoto del estereo, recuerdo que es con un transistor, pero la verdad no me acuerdo si es npn o pnp, o no importa?? y si tienen el esquema depronto, se les agradeceria mucho,,gracias


----------



## mnicolau

daboo dijo:


> colegas, me podrian colaborar en la conexión del remoto del estereo, recuerdo que es con un transistor, pero la verdad no me acuerdo si es npn o pnp, o no importa?? y si tienen el esquema depronto, se les agradeceria mucho,,gracias



Ahí lo tienes...

Saludos


----------



## titisup

Hola tambien soy nuevo, queria preguntarles donde van los diodos de los capacitores, y cuales son?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chacarock

hola, chicos, no vi que alguien halla armado la opcion de tupolev,
   vi que tiene un transistor, un npn, que tal funcionara, sera solo para la version 1562q o lel 1562 tambien andara con esa configuracion, alguien analizo esta opcion?

saludos


----------



## gokudesm

hola como estan? 
queria saber si alguien a montado el TDA8924 nunca lo habia escuchado pero estube viendo y tira 2 x 120w y es de clase D pero he encontrado muy poca información si alguien tiene algo por fabor que me lo pase 
gracias


----------



## MFK08

entrega esa potencia en 2 Ohm con 10% THD a +-24vcc me sigo quedando con los tr

http://www.classiccmp.org/rtellason/chipdata/tda8924.pdf


----------



## gokudesm

disculpa sabes cuanto es el consumo en A?
vos decis que conviene armarlo?
saludos


----------



## akipresente

Hola! 

Llevo un tiempo con la idea de construirme un ampli de estos. 
Mas que ha efectos practicos, yo lo veo mas como un reto, ya que voy avanzando poco a poco en esto de la electronica  y para mi carrera (ITI en electricidad) pues me viene bastante bien 

Lo que tenia pensado, era aprobechar un viejo altavoz de minicadena JVC. Este es de 60w (supongo que maximos, ya que no pone nada de rms) y 6 Ohm.

Mi intencion es conectarlo a los previos de la radio del coche, y si fuera posible, sacar la alimentacion de la toma de mechero del maletero. Tambien he visto que alguien le ha añadido un filtro pasa-bajos para que actue a modo de subwoofer y se me han puesto los dientes larguiiiisimos jejeje Pero no se si este integrado seria el mas adecuado para este altavoz... Lo es?

Encontre el diseño del ampli que adjunto, y no parece ser tan complicado de montar, pero teniendo en cuenta que es el primer ampli que hago... haber que tal me sale. 

Seria muy complicado montar el ampli y el filtro pasa bajos para este altavoz? Y guardandolo en el interior de la caja del altavoz habria algun inconveniente? El motivo de esto es que sea mas manejable al ''quita y pon''.

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda, y perdon por el tocho.

Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

para ser tu primer proyecto, desde ya te aviso que es un dolor de cabeza sino anda a la primera. es mi enesimo proyecto y todavia no puedo concretar...


----------



## akipresente

Hola rodr0!

Este no será mi primer proyecto, pero si mi primer amplificador de sonido jejej

La idea que tenia yo era montar un filtro pasa-bajos como este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajo-subwoofer-14960/ , y amplificar la salida de este con el TDA. (no lo tengo del todo estudiado...)

Pero ahora mismo, me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi radio lleva dos salidas de previos, una de ellas configurable para sub-woofer a varias frecuencias, por lo que me ha surgido otra duda, llevaran filtro pasa-bajos las radios que poseen esta configuracion?


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

akipresente dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Llevo un tiempo con la idea de construirme un ampli de estos.
> Mas que ha efectos practicos, yo lo veo mas como un reto, ya que voy avanzando poco a poco en esto de la electronica  y para mi carrera (ITI en electricidad) pues me viene bastante bien
> 
> Lo que tenia pensado, era aprobechar un viejo altavoz de minicadena JVC. Este es de 60w (supongo que maximos, ya que no pone nada de rms) y 6 Ohm.
> 
> Mi intencion es conectarlo a los previos de la radio del coche, y si fuera posible, sacar la alimentacion de la toma de mechero del maletero. Tambien he visto que alguien le ha añadido un filtro pasa-bajos para que actue a modo de subwoofer y se me han puesto los dientes larguiiiisimos jejeje Pero no se si este integrado seria el mas adecuado para este altavoz... Lo es?
> 
> Encontre el diseño del ampli que adjunto, y no parece ser tan complicado de montar, pero teniendo en cuenta que es el primer ampli que hago... haber que tal me sale.
> 
> Seria muy complicado montar el ampli y el filtro pasa bajos para este altavoz? Y guardandolo en el interior de la caja del altavoz habria algun inconveniente? El motivo de esto es que sea mas manejable al ''quita y pon''.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda, y perdon por el tocho.
> 
> Saludos.



No es tanto lio, si tenes el pcb claro. 


Aca te paso el pcb y otras imagenes para complementar, cualquier duda, preguntanos.
En el archivo .rar esta el ampli con el Filtro subido por uno de los usuarios. 
Saludos


----------



## akipresente

Muchisimas gracias aleex. 

Alguien sabe si la radio llevara ya el filtro?

rodr0, por lo que veo tienes los dos circuitos en la misma pcb, porque no intentas hacerlos por separado? Es decir, cada uno en distinta placa... Se que el resultado es el mismo, pero asi pruebas cada uno por separado antes de unirlos. Tan solo es una sugerencia que puede que ya te hallas/hallan planteado,pero puede que asi des con el problema que tenias. Yo asi pienso hacerlo... Cada cosa por su lado  

Primero hare la placa del ampli y probare que tal quedo, y si va todo bien me metere con el filtro.

Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

akipresente dijo:


> Pero ahora mismo, me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi radio lleva dos salidas de previos, una de ellas configurable para sub-woofer a varias frecuencias, por lo que me ha surgido otra duda, llevaran filtro pasa-bajos las radios que poseen esta configuracion?



Por lo que comentás ahí, ya tenés solucionado el tema del filtro ya que tenés la salida para el sub. Configurás todo desde el estéreo, yo hacía eso con el mío, le configuraba la frecuencia de corte para el sub y también un pasa altos para los demás parlantes.

El pcb de Elektor que te pasó alex funciona a la 1º, no deberías tener ningún problema con su armado, tené en cuenta los 3 puentes que lleva.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente

Valla, me costo verlos, pero ya cai ejjeje

Lo que no tengo muy claro es lo del Std-by, debo dejarlo tal y como esta o poner un interruptor?


----------



## mnicolau

Estando el interruptor abierto, el TDA1562 está encendido, si cerrás el interruptor, pasa a modo "stand-by". Es la correcta forma de encenderlo y apagarlo. Si querés podés combinar la salida del "remoto" de tu estéreo (seguro tiene, es un cable azul), con el encendido transistorizado que coloqué unos posts atrás y así encendés el ampli cuando se encienda el estéreo.

Ah otra cosa.. leí por ahí que querés alimentar el ampli desde el mechero... no hagas eso. No está preparado para manejar tanta corriente, lo ideal sería llevar directo a la batería un buen cable y colocando un fusible tanto en el ampli, como cerca de la batería. La masa la tomás desde el chasis en algún punto lo más cercano posible a donde coloques el ampli.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente

Muchisimas gracias mnicolau. Me has sido de gran ayuda. Ahora me queda comprar los componentes y ponerme manos a la obra. Saludos.


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Estando el interruptor abierto, el TDA1562 está encendido, si cerrás el interruptor, pasa a modo "stand-by". Es la correcta forma de encenderlo y apagarlo.


 
mmm me entro una duda...al estar en modo standby...no consume corriente aunque sea minima a la larga no nos podriamos  quedar a pie ( bateria descargada) en el caso de instalar el ampli en el auto? otra cosa el encendido remoto seria para la alimentacion general es decir cortar o abrir la alimentacion general? o se lo utilizaria para el interruptor del stand by? no se si me explico...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, la corriente que consume estando en stand-by, según datasheet es de entre 1 y 50[uA] (micro amper) , quedate tranquilo que no se va a enterar tu batería que tiene el amplificador conectado.

Imaginate que conectás la alimentación general del amplificador, estando a un volumen muy alto el estéreo, son varios amper que debería manejar de golpe el interruptor, no es lo recomendable. La idea del stand-by es que el circuito esté siempre conectado a la alimentación general, y se utiliza este modo para encender y apagar el ampli de forma más segura, y con un consumo insignificante en reposo. Es ahí donde actúa la conexión del "remoto".

Saludos


----------



## akipresente

Valla, lo busque esta mañana por todas las tiendas de electronica de Bilbao y ni uno... Está descatalogado 

Ahora me tocara buscarme otro ampli...

Habia pensado si no el hacer el TDA7386 y aprobechar una de sus salidas unicamente, ya que la potencia que entrega por canal es similar a la del TDA1562 no es asi?

Si no que otro podria utilizar?

Me han dicho en una de las tiendas que los suministros los reciven de Biltron S.A., y que por lo tanto  
lo que no aparezca en su web no podre encontrarlo en mi ciudad...

http://www.biltron.com/busquedasimp...chstring=N/A&searchprod=TDA&filter=SI&desde=0

Eso son los que veo que pueda haber, al final el rompedero de cabeza va a ser encontrar los componentes :S

Saludos.


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, la corriente que consume estando en stand-by, según datasheet es de entre 1 y 50[uA] (micro amper) , quedate tranquilo que no se va a enterar tu batería que tiene el amplificador conectado.
> 
> Imaginate que conectás la alimentación general del amplificador, estando a un volumen muy alto el estéreo, son varios amper que debería manejar de golpe el interruptor, no es lo recomendable. La idea del stand-by es que el circuito esté siempre conectado a la alimentación general, y se utiliza este modo para encender y apagar el ampli de forma más segura, y con un consumo insignificante en reposo. Es ahí donde actúa la conexión del "remoto".
> 
> Saludos


 
Mnicolau realize el esquema del tda 1562 con el circuito del remoto transistorizado que recomendas..ahora quisiera saber si no es mucha molestia si esta correcto el esquema que realize...y tengo un par de dudas que expongo a continuacion:

A: el capacitor que figura en el esquema original del tda 1562q es de 10uF ¿lo reemplazo por el que esta en tu esquema que correponde a uno con valor de 4.7uF?

B:el interruptor S1 (en el caso de utilizar el cable azul del estereo "encendido remoto")  lo tendria que dejar abierto  de manera permanente...es asi? ya que la tension de 12v la voy a proporcionar del estereo.

bueno espero que haya sido claro con mis dudas..disculpen, se ve sencillo pero pasa que algunas veces me mareo jeje. para eso les dejo una imagen asi es mas claro para todos...saludos

http://img81.imageshack.us/i/tda1562qconremototransi.jpg/


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que ahora el interruptor funciona de manera contraria a como estaba originalmente en el esquema del TDA1562, osea.. estando cerrado se enciende y abierto se apaga (como sería lo lógico).

Te corregí el esquema para que lo veas correctamente. Conectado de esa forma, cuando se encienda el estéreo el cable azul llevará 12[V], con lo cual el transistor conduce colocando un nivel alto en emisor, haciendo que el amplificador salga del stand-by y se encienda. Al capacitor no hace falta cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente

Vale, finalmente me decidi por el TDA8571, el cual dice tener 4x40W, de los cuales seran unos 15 rms por canal... pero bueno, podria colocar dos en puente para ganar mas potencia en un solo altavoz verdad?

El motivo de decantarme por este es que es mi primer amplificador, y no busco una finalidad que no sea aprender.

Ya encontre el pcb y el datasheet para este circuito. En cuanto pueda lo armo.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## santiago61

mnicolau dijo:


> Te corregí el esquema para que lo veas correctamente. Conectado de esa forma, cuando se encienda el estéreo el cable azul llevará 12[V], con lo cual el transistor conduce colocando un nivel alto en emisor, haciendo que el amplificador salga del stand-by y se encienda. Al capacitor no hace falta cambiarlo.



Gracias Mnicolau, sos un grande! ahora quiero dejar mi humilde aporte el amplificador con tda1562q con capacotores lift suply y los diodos scotcky + el sistema de encendido remoto, en formato .pcb si hay algo que corregir por favor haganmelo saber pero esta revisado, pero siempre se puede escapar algo . asi que se los dejo para que lo modifiquen a su antojo si desean...


----------



## joxele

Buenas estoy montando dos tda 1562 para mi coche y querria saber si es posible puentearlos para obtener el doble de potencia, conectando el altavoz al positivo de uno y al negativo de otro. un saludoo


----------



## calachinso

joxele dijo:


> Buenas estoy montando dos tda 1562 para mi coche y querria saber si es posible puentearlos para obtener el doble de potencia, conectando el altavoz al positivo de uno y al negativo de otro. un saludoo



Hola compañero, lamento decirte que no puedes poner en puente a dos TDA1562, ya que los mismos trabajan en modo puente. Lo que sí puedes (si no me equivoco) es colocar en un woofer de doble bobina a dos 1562. Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

akipresente dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias aleex.
> 
> Alguien sabe si la radio llevara ya el filtro?
> 
> rodr0, por lo que veo tienes los dos circuitos en la misma pcb, porque no intentas hacerlos por separado? Es decir, cada uno en distinta placa... Se que el resultado es el mismo, pero asi pruebas cada uno por separado antes de unirlos. Tan solo es una sugerencia que puede que ya te hallas/hallan planteado,pero puede que asi des con el problema que tenias. Yo asi pienso hacerlo... Cada cosa por su lado
> 
> Primero hare la placa del ampli y probare que tal quedo, y si va todo bien me metere con el filtro.
> 
> Salu2




es que el esquema ese e queda exacto exacto para el chasis que le encontre. gracias igual por la respuesta



calachinso dijo:


> Hola compañero, lamento decirte que no puedes poner en puente a dos TDA1562, ya que los mismos trabajan en modo puente. Lo que sí puedes (si no me equivoco) es colocar en un woofer de doble bobina a dos 1562. Saludos.




interesante... y que a ambos 1562 le ingrese la misma señal? o me equivoco?


----------



## jcs12

hola a todos, les queria comentar mi problema con el tda 1562, yo tengo 2 tda montados en el auto, el tema es que mete ruido no de motor, sino de señal, lo tengo conectado a un pionner de los nuevos a las salidas RCA traseras que trae el estereo, el ruido es como ruido a lente leyendo el cd y cundo pasas los temas tambien, yo estaba pensando en un supresor de ruidos para rca, ustedes q les parece, o si no alguna otra solución que me puedan dar les estaria muy agradecido...saludos atte jcs12....


----------



## chacarock

mmmm, yo tengo el mismo ruido pero del pendrive y solo cuando cambio de temas, yo lo piloteo bajando un poco el volumen, quizas sea demasiada señal para la entrada del ampli, pero eso  deveran contestarte los expertos, te sigiero como experimento, que coloques un potenciometro entre la salida del estereo y la entrada del ampli, 
 otra cosa , el ruido es cuando ell auto esta detenido o andando, con la radio tambien te hace? quizas sean los CD´s 

saluudos


----------



## jcs12

el tema de ajustar la señal no creo por que los tengo conectados a un pre amplificador con tda 1524, que tiene volumen bal, agu, y graves, y por ahora no lo prove con el auto en marcha porque ruido de motor no tengo....


----------



## chacarock

chicos, alguien analizo o hizo la vercion de tupolev? 
 vieron que lleva un transistor
que funcion cumple, sera como preamp en la entrada o algo por el estilo? 

saludos


----------



## iamkbra

amigos me podrian pasar las medidas de la placa ?


----------



## jahomelgar

Tendra alguien el diagrama para el ckto impreso, para imprmirlo desde algun programa como CircuitMaker? TraxMaker... salu2!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jahomelgar dijo:


> Tendra alguien el diagrama para el ckto impreso, para imprmirlo desde algun programa como CircuitMaker? TraxMaker... salu2!!!



Por que no buscás en el foro?
Ese PCB lo han publicado varias veces!


----------



## iamkbra

ezavalla , no sabes cuanto mide el pcb?


----------



## jahomelgar

he buscado el diagrama y nada... no lo veo...  pues cuando quiero imprimir la imagen del diagrama sale grande... no al tamao real, seria buena poder modificar tambien el diagrama para mover las salidas y hacer otros cambios basicos en el diagrama!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jahomelgar dijo:


> he buscado el diagrama y nada... no lo veo...  pues cuando quiero imprimir la imagen del diagrama sale grande... no al tamao real, seria buena poder modificar tambien el diagrama para mover las salidas y hacer otros cambios basicos en el diagrama!!



Este creo que está en tamaño natural (post #254 de este mismo hilo):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/68451/


----------



## guilles

Les cuento que hace 3 dias compre un woofer de 8" para esta potencia y la verdad que quede asombrado.. antes la tenia con un woofer chiquitom un parlantito y un tweeter, y ahora la verdad que ni me imaginaba que movia semejante woofer !
ahora tengo el woofer de 8" el parlante de medios de 5" y el tweeter. ahh, por falta de $$ el woofer lo tube que poner en un barlde de pintura de 20 litros... jjaa pero cuando compre las maderas para armar la caja no me quiero imaginar como va a sonar ^^ .. la verdad muy buena potencia, vale la pena !


----------



## chacarock

Asunto:       por las medidas de las placa (en general)

Hola chicos, yo tenia el mismo problema o la duda, cuanto media la placa, en este caso y en la mayoria, los chicos para facilitar, pasan la placa a formato JPG lo que tienen que hacer es simplemente abrirlo con el paint, yo uso ese porque de entrada lo abre con el tamaño original, sin adaptarlo a la pantalla ni nada por el estilo, luego ban a configurar pagina y centran la imagen o donde quieran que lo imprima y "vuala" lo imprime con el tamaño correcto, jajaja, en realidad es una tontera lo que cuento pero , hasta hace un par de dias no me di cuenta de como hacerlo, recomiendo tambien, configurar la imprecion el calidad optima,

 repost: yo estoy biendo de hacer la vercion de tupolev, me gusto el transistor ese en la entrada, ademas con todos sus montajes que posteo, le tengo fe ciega jajaja

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Cual es el de tupolev chacarock? No recuerdo haberlo visto...

PD: alguien debería modificar el 1º post de este tema agregando toda la info, ya que el autor desapareció hace rato. Siempre pasa lo mismo y es entendible... se complica revisar 50 páginas sólo para encontrar el pcb correcto. Yo me ofrezco a recopilar PCBs y demás.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

si mnicocalu concuerdo contigo...es mas yo pongo mi granito de arena, les facilito el pcb + capacitores lift+encendido remoto transistorizado en la misma placa, es mas ya esta adjunto el pcb mas arriba, habria que pulirlo un poco mas...tambien habria que colocar versiones incluidas con filtro pasabajos para el que lo desee...las verda que este post se volvio bastante desordenado y confuso...


----------



## iamkbra

ssi es verdad amigos , concuerdo con lo que quieren hacer .  estaria muy bueno


----------



## Cacho

Compilá nomás, y avisá dónde lo ponés Mnicolau.

Cuando esté listo avisá y edito el primer post para que quede pechocho 

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

hola a todos 
paso a contarles que encontre un diseño, de este amplificador tda1562q, de la plaquera original de la revista Elektor, bueno encontre uno modificado, para que tire mas los gravez, le agregaron 2 capacitores mas de 4700uF x25v, en la parte de LIFT - SUPPLY (Patas (3) - (5) y patas (15) - (13). A demas agregaron 2 diodos de 6 amp.

yo quisiera que me comente que tal este nuevo diseño si va a funcionar bien o no

Quisiera saber si se puede aumentar aun mas la fidelidad con los gravez amentando el numero de capacitores en paraleo. Y no entendi lo de los diodos, porque manda el negativo del capacitor a masa con un diodo?

gracias comente 






Ver el archivo adjunto PCB, IMPRIMIR DIRECTO DEL PAINT!!.rar


----------



## mnicolau

hola david, donde encontraste ese pcb? A ese lo hice yo, modificando el original de elektor, se tomaron el trabajo por lo menos de cambiarle el color ja... El pcb está bien, se confundieron al modificar el esquema con respecto a los diodos. Agregando mayor capacidad en las lift, se mejora la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, hay una nota de aplicación del ic que comenta esto.
Ya le mandé a cacho los archivos, está el original de elektor, lo nota de aplicación y un pcb estéreo con el agregado de los caps y encendido remoto que armé...
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Recibidos los archivos y subidos ya en el primer post, con una aclaración de qué se tratan (y claro, un agradecimiento para el recopilador ).

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

entonces los diodos no van??? si los pongo se quema?? XD porque ya estaba por probar jaja, no ayudan en nada los diodos??


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, los diodos deben estar. Si leés la nota de aplicación, te vas a enterar el por qué se agregan los mismos, la mejor respuesta en frecuencias bajas con mayor capacidad y varias cosas más.

Lo que me refería es que si te fijás, en el pcb y en el esquema que subiste, los diodos están conectados de distinta manera, la forma correcta es la del PCB.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui tienen otro circuito completamente funcional.
> saludos


 

Hoa minicolau, en la pag6 mensaje#87 esta el circuito, de tupolev, que creo mece estar en el rpimer mensaje, si Carlos pasa por aca, ya sabe

un abrazo

PD: se me ocurre hacer una mezcla entre el esquema de TUOPLEV y la placa de mnicolau con los cap´s extra,


----------



## guilles

Buenas tardes, me surgio una pregunta
yo le estoy queriendo agregar los capacitores adicionales, resulta que fui a la casa de electronica a comprar los diodos y los unicos que tenian eran de 10A pero ENCAPSULADOS osea que no puedo distinguir cual de las 2 patas va al negativo ya que no figura. mi pregunta es si estos diodos me sirven, y en ese caso, cual de las 2 patas va al negativo. muchas gracias.


----------



## chacarock

Hola guilles, prueva con el tester, coloca las puntas en los extremos, no importa cual con cual, si tiene muy poca resistencia, el extremo con la pata negra seta tu negativo , par esto deves provar con las puntas de las dos maneras, el negativo en u extremo y el positivo en el otro y luego al reves, asi te daras cuanta, pues los diodos solo dejan pasar en una sola direccion la corriente, de negativo a positivo

PD: por favor!!!!! si estoy equivocado me dicen no???????

saludos


----------



## alex v

Hola a todos antes que nada queria saludarlos ya que soy nuevo en el foro, lo leo desde hace meses pero no estaba registrado.
Estoy experimentando con el famoso TDA 1562Q y la verdad que ya me quedé sin trucos para hacerle... a ver si me pueden dar una idea o una mano... tengo ese problema que se entrecorta el sonido cuando le subo un poco el volume o le subo los graves un poco. Se entrecorta y suena una fritura por milisegundos. Aqui les enumero las pruebas que realicé.
usé una bateria de automovil de 75 amp. cargada a pleno, es la que tengo en mi auto, con 2 cables de 4mm. directos de la bateria a la placa del amplificador sin reley sin nada intermedio, directamente los cables soldados a la placa
Usé una fuente de computadora retocada que tira 14 volts. con 4mm de cables.
Usé una fuente de telecomunicaciones de 25 amp. en 13,8 volts regulada y estabilizada.
Usé una fuente de computadora standar que tiraba 12v. reforzando los cableados de salida a 4mm.
Tengo la placa estañada por completo en las pistas.
Tengo un disipador que mas que disipador parece un ala de un boing 747 con un cooler montado por las dudas.
Cambié los capacitores.
Le agregué los capacitores como recomiendan en el foro.
Usé un subwoofer de 10" de 4 Ohms linea pesada de la marca b52. (el sub está funcionando con una potencia actualmente y funciona de 10).
Usé un woofer de 12" de 350W RMS de 8 Ohms.
Usé un 6x9 pioneer de 4 Ohms
Usé los parlantes del equipo de audio LG de un amigo que eran de 6 Ohms.
Cambié el integrado por uno con los dos puntitos en relieve como dice en el foro porque tenia uno liso anteriormente.
Usé la salida de linea normal del estereo.
Usé la salida de sub Woofer del estereo.
Usé un mp3 como fuente de audio.
La placa está perfecta la comparé con digramas una y otr vez.

YYYY SIGUE!!!! haciendo lo mismo!!!!!! mejoró  pero siempre me hace la misma falla!!!!
Ayundenme porque ya no se que mas intentar hacer!!!!! Tal vez se me está escapando la tortuga por algun lado y olvidé algo...
O alguien que me recomiende un psiquiatra!!!

Muchas gracias.....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola alex v, bienvenido al foro.
Primero.. cual placa armaste? Probaste sin los capacitores adicionales no? Subí algunas fotos si podés y seguimos viendo, porque por lo que comentás hiciste todo tipo de pruebas...

Respecto a los diodos adicionales, cualquier schottcky de 1A para arriba va a servir, pidanlo así ya que hay muchos modelos distintos.

Saludos


----------



## alex v

Hola mnicolau! gracias por la atencion aqui te agrego el circuito que tengo yo... es mas simple que el que subieron ultimamente en el foro...


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... mm no se ven las imágenes, vas a tener que subirlas a algún server primero o adjuntar los archivos acá, respetando el tamaño y extensión. Subí el pcb que armaste también...

Saludos


----------



## alex v

a ver si sale ahi...... perdon pero nunca usé el foro...


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno... debés tener los capacitores de 4700[uF] de las lift supply al revés, por esa razón recorta tan rápido tu amplificador. En los pines 5 y 13 van los pines positivos de dichos capacitores. Cómo los conectaste vos?

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

Ando con ganas de hacer este ampli amigos ,pero como debo un par de materias en diciembre no puedo todavia :S jaja , no saben cuanto dinero mas o menos se necesita para el armado del mismo? 

 un abrazo


----------



## alex v

ok, mirá se ve que se me iluminó jajajaj en su momento la mente y los puse bien en la placa, están como me decis vos pines 5 y 13 positivos.

No se si es recomendable que haga la placa que postearon ultima? con esa modificacion de agregar lo capacitores y diodos?. ya que ando luchando un ultimo intento mas no me hace nada... quiero ver ese ampli andando jajajajja
gracias mnicolau un abrazo


----------



## chacarock

iamkbra dijo:


> Ando con ganas de hacer este ampli amigos ,pero como debo un par de materias en diciembre no puedo todavia :S jaja , no saben cuanto dinero mas o menos se necesita para el armado del mismo?
> 
> un abrazo


 

Y... 50 mangos(argentinos) mas o menos sin la fuente

saludos


----------



## alex v

hola a todos nuevamente con una consulta..... sigo con los problemas de cortes, puede ser que con parlantes de 8 Ohms puedo darle mas volume sin que corte? y con parlantes de 4 Ohms los cortes empiezan al 50% de volume??? a que se puede deber esto...?
está de mas que aclare que mis conocimientos de electronica son muy pocos jajajaj
gracias


----------



## david_rc_91

lo arme me gaste como 150 pesos argentino, y llega mas o menos 20 wrms, por lo que escuche maximo, y corta!!!! prende el led!!! la temperatura estaba normal nose porque hace eso! el otro canal que hize se quemo! me mada VCC al parlante


----------



## chacarock

lean todo el hilo, ya se hablo del tema del corte, mochios aumentaron capacitores de lift supply, o sino la fuente no manda la comida que necesita este ampli, tambien hay que tener cuidado con los integrados truchos, se que 50 paginas son mucho, pero hay que hacerlo (a lo de leer me refiero )

saludos


----------



## alex v

las leí a todas antes de postear, pero aplicando todo lo que dicen en las paginas aun asi sigue fallando. salvo que los 3 integrados que me vendieron sean truchos pero probé de todo. 

Está genial el foro y sus 50 paginas me ayudó mucho...

Un abrazo.


----------



## titisup

Hola, queria comoentar que yo tengo el mismo problema que alex hace bastante ya, y no pude solucionarlo, use los diodos mencionados, hice un pre (porque pense que era eso), con el tda 1524 y nada, la alimentacion se la doy con una fuente de pc atx 450w, use cable de 6 mm, ya no se que hacerle porque distorsiona mucho al subir el volumen y por momentos se apaga y queda el led prendido, y por el volumen que le doy es muy poco. Si alguien pudo solucionarlo, que postee como por favor, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## david_rc_91

bueno se me fue el problema le puse cable mas gruesos y se fue, pero el sonido maximo, antes de que empieze a recortar, no es ni siquiera 50w, me desepcione mucho con esto  la fuente tira 15v 16a es una fuente de pc, tiene 6 capacitores de 4700uf para que no tenga problemas con los gravez


----------



## mnicolau

Medí la tensión de alimentación cuando empieza a recortar, no baja acorde a los golpes de baja frecuencia?


----------



## titisup

Mnicolau le cambie las salidas de las lift supply y mejoro bastante, pero le di rosca al pre y se me apago, y habia calentado mucho el 1562, despues de un tuempo lo volvi a prender y sonaba igual que antes alguna idea?. Vos lo llegas a poner a todo el volumen sin que distorsione. Gracias

Cuadno empieza a tirar golpes tambien se apaga.


----------



## mnicolau

Tiene protección por temperatura el TDA, si le dás rosca va a subir la temperatura hasta cierto punto donde se proteje y se apaga, es una gran ventaja del IC, qué disipador estás usando?


----------



## titisup

uno de pentium 1 es masomenos de 7x7x7 con cooler, es muy chico no? que me recomendas, con o sin cooler, gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Es medio justo el tamaño, pero con el cooler debería compensar. Hacela fácil, tocá el IC y andá viendo cómo aumenta la temperatura a medida que subís el volumen, a lo mejor no hace buen contacto con el disipador. Subí unas fotos si podés, con qué tensión lo estás alimentando? no se si lo comentaste ya.. no lo encontré.

Saludos


----------



## titisup

lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 450w, y si cuando lo toco aumenta lka temperatura a medida que aumento el volumen, la paqueta es medio desastre porque la hice en plaqueta de paso integrado, ahora no lo tewngo a mano, pero voy a ver si compro uno mas grande y lo pruebo (el disipador), ahhhh, me olvide yo al integrado al disipador lo pegue con poxipol, puede ser eso el problema no?, no le transfiere bien el calor, puede ser?


----------



## mnicolau

Ahhh sí, es posible que sea culpa del poxipol, por qué usaste eso? deberías atornillarlo y con una fina capa de grasa siliconada.


----------



## titisup

era por que lo tenia a mano disculpame,pero hice una tremenda negrada, jajaj XD. Muchas gracias por ayudarme cuando pueda lo pruebo.


----------



## guilles

Buenas tardes, hace unos 7 dias masomenos le agregue a mi potencia los capacitores adicionales y los correspondientes diodos shottky. Luego de eso andaba perfecto, el led de saturacion no prendia casi nunca y le podia subir el volumen sin ninguna distorcion. Pero hace 3 dias que cuando subo un poco el volumen se queda prendido el led de diagnostico.. y para que ande de nuevo tengo que esperar horas y horas.. o a veces puenteando alguno de los 2 diodos me vuelve a la vida.
Puede ser que se me haya quemado el TDA ?? porque recien le acabo de sacar los caps adicionales y los diodos y me sigue haciendo lo mismo :S
Les dejo 3 fotos que tome, aunque no creo que les ayuden mucho porque repito.. antes de colocarle los caps adicionales andaba perfecto














Muchas Gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, qué diodos son esos? Con qué tensión estabas alimentando?

Saludos


----------



## guilles

Hola. Son diodos schottky ENCAPSULADOS de 10 A (eran los unicos que tenian). La potencia esta alimentada con una fuente de pc a 12V

Saludos mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Bien, qué modelos de diodos son?


----------



## guilles

El modelo es  PBYR 1025    Marca "Philippines"


----------



## titisup

A mi me acaba de pasar lo mismo me parece que murio nuestro tda, porque yo tenia problema de distorsion le cambie el disipador y se fue el problema, pero ahora no anda, y el led de diagnostico se me apaga al prender el amplificador (a veces), y a veces queda prendido igual que a vos, con la unica diferencia que este anda despues de 10 minutos (aproximadamente) unos segundos y despues deja de andar , mañana si puedo voy y compro uno, y te cuento como me fue. Saludos

p.d: yo hace tiempo que tenia los capacitores no adicionales, sino que yo use de 10000 mf x 25 v (las salidas de las lift supply)


----------



## david_rc_91

bueno les comento que yo tuve todos eso problema..
compre otra vez los integrados $25 argentinos.. y anda todo de 10. vamos a ver cuanto dura parace que no tiene demasiada vida este integrado, yo lo queria para usarlo en fiestas pero parece que no va a servir :S.
El amplificador anda exelente realmente muy bien para ser en 12v, no creo que sean 70w, sino que unos 50w.


----------



## titisup

ok gracias, usaste los capacitores de 10000 mf? y las lift supply y con el pre?. Todos tuvimos muchos problemas con este tda, pero dicen que vale la pena, vamos a ver..
Que es lo que moves con este tda, yo tengo dos woofer de 12", pero me parece que es demasiado no?. Uno de 10" lo movera bien?


----------



## david_rc_91

tengo 2 por lado de 4700uF, y 2 diodos SR520, uso 2 parlantes de 4 ohms, 65 w rms, pyramid de 8", suena muy bien, nose si me quedo corto o no pero funciona bien, el pre es Ver el archivo adjunto 21061


----------



## titisup

ah listo entonces uno de 10 debe ir bien, y en cuanto se te quemaron los integrados o hiciste algun corto antes?


----------



## david_rc_91

tengo 2 canales, queme 3 , los 2 primero, me falto un puente, el ultimo fue porque los aprete al disipador con una barra de aluminio, no podia atornillarlos, toco el positivo de uno de los capacitores de 4700uF cargado, con el negativo de la entrada y se quemo jeje


----------



## mnicolau

david_rc_91 dijo:


> vamos a ver cuanto dura parace que no tiene demasiada vida este integrado





> tengo 2 canales, queme 3 , los 2 primero, me falto un puente, el ultimo fue porque los aprete al disipador con una barrad e aluminio, no podia atornillarlos, toco el positivo de uno de los capacitores de 4700uF cargado, el negativo de la entrada y se quemo jeje



 Mmm me parece que el culpable no es el IC...  

[Offtopic] En el post del 7377 está la versión 2.0 del pre con TDA1524 [/Offtopic]

Saludos


----------



## titisup

no pero a mi se me quemo usando el pre y todo y yo use el 2.0 el que no tiene regulador de voltage. Y el tda se me quemo de una forma parecida a la de david, hice un corto porque estaban los capacitores caragdos, con el ic


----------



## david_rc_91

donde esta ese?? me muestran el post porfa para verlo


----------



## mnicolau

Yo lo tengo funcionando hace más de un año en el auto, armé dentro de una potencia pyramid un par de 1562, con 15000uF por lift, preamplificador y demás, hasta ahora no se ha quejado. 

Los cortos son siempre malos, hay que *evitarlos*, las lift se cargan bastante con tanta capacidad, si hacen un corto ahí van a ver un lindo chisperío que puede dañar el IC. Ni hablar si el corto es en la alimentación, ahí no sobrevive. El pre no tiene nada que ver con quemar este integrado.

PD: Ese cual? Si te referís al pre, en el 1º post.


----------



## titisup

ahi va el enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/.
Una pregunta mariano que moves con los tda? (y si se me quemo el ic por ese corto), todo sirve de experiencia.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahora los estoy usando con un par de 6x9, los usé también con un par de 10'' con muy buenos resultados, el estéreo ayudaba bastante con el filtro pasabajos y demás configuraciones.

Con cada cosa que quemamos aprendemos más, todo sirve de experiencia...

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

uu ese pre tiene mas componentes jeje, suena mejor entonces que el esquema mas viejo??


----------



## titisup

Yo el otro no lo probe pero supongo que si, aparte no necesitas dicipador para el regulador, ya que no tiene. Alguien tiene el pcb del 1562 con los diodos?, ya que me falata hacer uno para que sea estereo.
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Debe haber unos 2 componentes más en el 2.0 . Se mejora el manejo de los potenciómetros, es mayor el recorrido y no tiende a saturar tanto los graves.

Titisup, acá en el 1º post tenés el pcb estéreo de TDA1562 con el agregado de los caps y los diodos, además del encendido remoto.

Saludos


----------



## titisup

uh gracias no me avivé.


----------



## david_rc_91

aca te la dejo
Ver el archivo adjunto pcb directo imprimir con paint.rar


----------



## guilles

Les comento que ya solucione el problema anterior.. al parecer se me habia jodido el TDA .. me gaste unos $35 (argentinos) y cambie el TDA por uno igual ($30) y unos diodos decentes ^^ ($5) ahora suena barbaro y no se tilda... tengo pensado agregarle otros capacitores de 10.000uf a cada lift para tener un total de 19400uf por lift suply, y esa seria mi ultima toqueteada al ampli y ya lo dejaria tranquilo.
Les agradesco un monton por toda la ayuda brindada ! 

mi ultima pregunta seria: Con una fuente de 12V y 16A este es el amplificador mas potente que podre realizar ?, o hay otro integrado que con este voltaje me de mas potencia ?

Saludos !!


----------



## mnicolau

Qué bueno que lo hayas solucionado.. respecto a los capacitores, no creo que notes mucha diferencia entre 19000 y 10000[uF], pero si encontrás diferencias, comentalo!

Por más que tengas una fuente de 100[A], el problema es la tensión de alimentación, con 12[V] no se puede hacer mucho más...

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

les comento amigos , en este momento estoy esperando que laplaca se haga , la tengo en percloruro   jaja espero que salga andando el ampli ya que me salio 47$ el integrado :S . una preguntita.. con una fuente atx hago andar 2 etapas de este ampli + un pre ?


----------



## iamkbra

ah re bien , ya termine el pcb , me salio bastante lindo , estaba haciendole los agujeros y por la mitad se me parte la mecha  ..$·%·$/·$%" ! :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:  y tuve que dejarlo ahi nomas , una rabia tengo jaja . un abrazo


----------



## david_rc_91

jeje cosas que pasan, cuando me pasa eso le doy con una de 1.5 o 2 mm jajaj.


----------



## iamkbra

jaja che devid , los capacitores c1 y c2 dice q*U*e son electroliticos en la lista de componentes , pero en la foto del pcb con componentes no me da el lado positivo y me los marca como si fueran ceremicos , cuales le pongo ?


----------



## guilles

en mi ampli c1 y c2 son de poliester


----------



## iamkbra

si le pongo ceramicos no anda?  porqe le puse de ceramicos y resulta q*U*e ni le di vulomen yy el integrado empezo a levantar temperatura y el led de diagnostico ni me prendio , cual puede haber sido el problema ? un abrazo chicos


----------



## david_rc_91

bueno eso no se debe al capacitor, yo tambien tengo de ceramico o tambien podes usar poliester.. fijate las pista, algun corto o algo, el cable de entrada que la masa si querer no se toque aveces pasa que si le das calor el mayado toca el cable..

aca dejo algunas foto de como fue evolucionando el ampli jeje algo mescladaz

Ver el archivo adjunto 27006Ver el archivo adjunto 27007Ver el archivo adjunto 27008Ver el archivo adjunto 27009Ver el archivo adjunto 27010Ver el archivo adjunto 27011Ver el archivo adjunto 27012Ver el archivo adjunto 27013


----------



## iamkbra

ok david  lo raro es qUe ni el led haya prendido :S bueno , me fijo y te aviso  gracias por tu ayuda 

volvi  jeje , el tema de la temperatura lo solucione, (me habia faltado un puente abajo del integrado  ) , pero resulta que el led sige sin prender y no sale el audio :S que puede ser el problema?


----------



## david_rc_91

murio el tda.. ami tambien me falto un puente, y antes de eso se habia elevado la tamperauta tal cual... asi que a cambiarlo :S... yo supongo que es eso..


----------



## iamkbra

uu que mal :S pero porque el led no prende?


----------



## david_rc_91

recorda que cuando un capacitor esta descargado al medirlo marca corto espera un rato y fijate que empieze a subir la recistencia del mismo.. si es asi no lo esta.

por otro lado cambialo.. pero es raro que se te haya quemado un capacitor...,
no estara al revez?


----------



## iamkbra

nono me equivoque , los capacitores estan bien , , en si nose que esta fallando :S chequeee todo , y no tengo nada en corte , la placa esta bien , el integrado me salio 47 pesos . necesito ayuda amigos , no estoy para andar tirando el circiuto este q*U*e tanto me valio


----------



## guilles

Tenes una foto de arriba y de abajo del ampli ?
porque asi va a ser mas facil que nos demos cuenta en que te esta fallando


----------



## iamkbra

les paso mis humildes fotos amigos , un abrazo


----------



## cristianfede

Muy lindo ampli iamkbra , usa un disipador con mas masa porque esos finitos no disipan mucho.


----------



## iamkbra

grecias cristiam pero todiavia estoy intentando saber porqUe no arranca :S


----------



## JoniDf

Holas ! una consulta entre el pin 6 y el 12 va un puente=??
Saludos !


----------



## guilles

van los 2 conectados al negativo


----------



## JoniDf

guilles dijo:


> van los 2 conectados al negativo


 
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta


----------



## iamkbra

amigos , creo que encontre donde me falla el ampli , en 1 capacitor de 4700UF , fijense el voltaje que me dio cada uno con el ampli conectado , esta bien ese voltaje ? . espero su respuesta , un abrazo


----------



## david_rc_91

sigue el led prendido?, yo tuve mas o monos los mismos voltajes cuando se me quemo, jaja lo vas a tener que cambiar


----------



## iamkbra

jaja mira el led  , desde qe arme la placa nunca prendio :S eh que tengo que cambiar , el integrado o el capacitor?


----------



## guilles

que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.. pero si no te carga una lift es porque se te quemo el integrado :O
el led esta bien puesto ? porque hasta donde yo se si se te quema una lift supli y todo el circuito esta bien te sonaria medio choto, pero igual sonaria.. y prenderia el led como si saturara


----------



## iamkbra

mira , el led desde que lo arme nunca prendio :S y esta bien puesto. ya nose que hacer


----------



## iamkbra

amigos en el pcb de elektor . LS+ es positivo de alimentacion y LS- es negativo de alimentacion no ?


----------



## zopilote

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos en el pcb de elektor . LS+ es positivo de alimentacion y LS- es negativo de alimentacion no ?



Y yo que creia que eran los terminales en donde conectar los loudness_speaker (transductores de sonido, parlantes, bafles ....).


----------



## iamkbra

uhhh yo conecte la corriente ahi :S 

probe conectarlo bien y el led de diagnostico prende , pero no sale el sonido :S para mi se habra jodido el integrado ? :S


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh pero... no revisaste el artículo de Elektor?? Ahí te sacabas la duda rápido, si te fijás el esquema, LS es la salida para parlantes. Alimentalo como debe ser y fijate si todavía sobrevive el IC.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

creo que murio:S  solo prende el led, pero no sale sonido, :S


----------



## cristianfede

Amigo iamkbra no podes conseguir la placa ya echa por circuitos aries??? aca en san luis se consiguen a 10 pesos cada una. Solo montas los componentes y sale andando. Un abrazo.


----------



## iamkbra

no cristian :S en mi ciudad hay solo 2 casas de electrinoca . que una es mas cara qe la otra :S y venden pocas cosas :S


----------



## sobrituning

hola a todos, voy a realizar el tda 1562 en la version estereo de mnicolau, pero he aqui mi problema, en mi ciudad el unico que tienen es el tda1562Q y no si me valdra o tendre qu hacer otro, saludos


----------



## estetatengue

sobrituning dijo:


> hola a todos, voy a realizar el tda 1562 en la version estereo de mnicolau, pero he aqui mi problema, en mi ciudad el unico que tienen es el tda1562Q y no si me valdra o tendre qu hacer otro, saludos


Amigo sobrituning, te recomiendo leer el post entero (aunque se necesite tiempo), el TDA1562Q anda perfectamente. Yo hice una versión estereo y me anda 10 puntos, veo si puedo subir algunas fotos.


----------



## sobrituning

estetatengue dijo:


> Amigo sobrituning, te recomiendo leer el post entero (aunque se necesite tiempo), el TDA1562Q anda perfectamente. Yo hice una versión estereo y me anda 10 puntos, veo si puedo subir algunas fotos.



ya se que el tda1562 anda perfectamente, pero mi pregunta era si podria usarlo con el circuito estereo de mnicolau, pero de todas formas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, claro que sirve sobrituning, no vas a tener problema.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

buenas, tengo una duda.

Yo tenía muchas ganas de hacerme este amplificador hasta hace un tiempo, pero me parece DEMASIADO la corriente que éste requiere!! No puede ser tanta! 10 amperes por canal eso es una locura, para una versión estéreo se requerirían 20 amperes???

mmm fué por esa única contra que no lo armé, sale bastante bastante caro el transformador!
Necesito alguien que sepa, podrías ser tu "mnicolau" a ver que opinas de esto.
Saludos a todos, y disculpa si soy muy colgado..

saludos, Octavio.


----------



## sobrituning

gracias mnicolau, he llamado a otra tienda un poco mas retirada y tienen el tda1562, estos son los precios:

TDA1562Q = alrededor de 9€
TDA1562= 12,50€

cual me aconsejan?

saludos y gracias a todos

bueno como tu dices mnicolau sabe mucho sobre esto y siempre esya dispuesto a ayudar (como muchos otros), en vez de comprarte el transformador, lo podrias alimentar con una fuente ATX, si no tienes, puedes conseguirla a muy buen precio si buscas bien, todo es ingeniarselo

salu2


----------



## Tavo

ahh... gracias sobrituning por la respuesta, 

pero... nunca me animé a usar una fuente ATX. Si no estoy loco supongo que hablás de una fuente switching... y creo que estas meten mucho ruido, y mas si es en un ampli... tengo malas experiencias con fuentes switching... prefiero mejor el torpe y pesado transformador magnetico. jajaj... no se que opinan ustedes, pero prefiero ese tipo de alimetación, con un buen filtro, nunca mete ruido..

saludos


----------



## sobrituning

pues un amigo mio a motado varios amplis con una fuente atx y es ingeniero electronico y dice que van bien, eso es lo que el opina, otros nose

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que consume el ampli son unos 6[A] máx aprox. con 12[V] de alimentación, resultando una potencia de unos 50[W]. Pero ojo, esto lo obtuve aplicando onda senoidal en la entrada, con música raramente se pasan los 3-4[A] de consumo.

Sobrituning, comprá aquel que te aseguren sea original de philip (en este post se habló bastante sobre cómo identificar a los originales) hay muchos falsos dando vuelta de estos ICs y ahí es cuando vienen los problemas.

PD: con las ATX no hay ningún problema, de hecho... todos los amplis los tengo alimentados con fuentes switching...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mincolau, muchisimas gracias por ayudar. tus comentarios valen.

Entonces me queda por preguntarte que filtro o que modificación le hacés a las fuentes switching de PC, tipo las ATX. O sea, que filtro le ponés, porque todos sabemos que esas fuentes funcionan muy por arriba de los 50/60Hz de oscilación...

Otra cosa, muy importante, necesito que me afirmes algo mnicolau...
¿Se puede usar una fuente electrónica (switching) de las que vienen para las dicroicas?
Ya se que son bien chicas, solo drenan 50-60W como máximo en 12V, pero, ¿Se podría alimentar algún ampli con esa fuente?? Algo tipo un TDA2030...

muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ningún filtro ni modificación utilizo, ya están filtradas. A lo sumo podés agregar algo más de capacidad a la salida, pero no es necesario.

Claro, las switching para dicroicas pueden utilizarse, pero.. sin mal no recuerdo, la salida es alterna de alta frecuencia, con lo cual vas a tener que rectificar con diodos rápidos y capacitores de filtrado. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

hola mnicolau!

si si tenés razón. A eso me refería de las fuentes switching para dicroicas. Por ahí me dijeron algo parecido, pero más exagerado. Creyeron que yo era un ignorante en electronica y me dijeron en un local que ni se me ocurra usar esa fuente para otro propósito que no sean las dicroicas... jaja

Pero yo intuía que si la rectificaba con diodos (en este caso diodos rápidos) podría llegar a funcionar. Y ya que pensás igual que yo, entonces voy a experimentar.

PARA TU ASOMBRO, recién volví de un local de comprar una: me quedé asombrado. Sin dudas esa porqueriíta entrega nada mas ni nada menos que 5 AMPERES SOBRE 12 VOLTS!! Y no es potencia despreciable! No pesa más que 250 gramos. Y es chiquita 

Así que, viendo tales capacidades, se podrían aplicar una fuentecita de estas por cada canal de audio de un lindo ampli de 12V y sacar sin problemas unos 35W por canal.

Talvez, para no irme del tema, talvéz se podría alimentar un TDA1562Q. Según decís vos que un TDA de estos no supera los 5 amp por canal...... Habrá que probar.

PD: Encima son bien baratas; 15 pesos argentinos, tal vez menos en buenos aires. La mía es marca Interelec, modelo ELF-301. La potencia en vatios es 60W sobre 12V- Una simple división y nos da justo 5A.

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

tavo10, esas fuentes son ideales, bien compactas, muy baratas y capás de entregar unos 5[A] aprox como decís, el secreto está en rectificarlas correctamente nada más, diodos rápidos, varios capacitores en paralelo (es mejor que uno grande en este caso) electrolíticos y cerámicos, alguna resistencia de carga y tal vez cerámicos en paralelo con cada diodo rectificador. Teniendo esas cosas en cuenta, tenés tu fuente con la fuente de dicroica y no te hagas drama, sirven perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

aja, ok.

Yo no conozco ningún nombre de nomenclatura de diodos rápidos, de hecho, nunca los utilicé. Si no te molesta, podrías decirme alguno, que tipo me aconsejas comprar para esa fuente. Y también los capacitores de filtrado, tengo dudas si son los comunes (me refiero a comunes como electrolíticos de más de 3300uF) o otro tipo. Ya se que es mejor poner muchos paralelos de menor capacidad, eso lo leí en algún otro lado; mi duda es sobre de que tipo utilizar para rectificar.



> ...alguna resistencia de carga y tal vez *cerámicos en paralelo con cada diodo rectificador.* Teniendo esas cosas en cuenta...



Esa parte en negrita no entiendo mucho mnicolau. No se a qué te referís con cerámicos con diodo rectificador???

Bueno, gracias por aclarar dudas, para mi y para los que vean este post.

saludos! comentá...


----------



## mnicolau

Así podriá ser la rectificación de la fuente de dicroica, al ser de alta frecuencia la alterna, no hace falta tanta capacidad de filtrado como se tendría en 50[Hz].

A los diodos pedilos como diodos rápidos de unos 8A por lo menos, aparte de los que están en el esquema hay varios de la serie MUR, MUR820, 840, 804 y varios otros modelos más.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

tavo10 dijo:


> PD: Encima son bien baratas; 15 pesos argentinos, tal vez menos en buenos aires. La mía es marca Interelec, modelo ELF-301. La potencia en vatios es 60W sobre 12V- Una simple división y nos da justo 5A.
> 
> saludos!



Hola, en una pagina muy muy conocida de compras y ventas, consegui, fuentes at de entre 150 y 250 watts, por pesos 10 cada una, y no tenes que gastar en capacitores para el rectificado.
 yo me compre 5 para jugar

saludos


----------



## guilles

Hace un tiempo arme este ampli y anda perfecto, pero me salio una duda
cuando pongo el volumen al maximo, aunque este desconectado el subwoofer se prende de vez en cuando el led de saturacion, mi pregunta es ¿es normal que esto suceda? o hay algo que esta mal ?

Saludos, muchisimas gracias a todos  !!


----------



## Tavo

Muchas Gracias Mnicolau por el esquema.

Ahora me pongo en campaña para conseguir los componentes y luego armo el rectificador.
Muchas gracias.

PD: Supongo que la topología de la fuente de dicroica debe ser FLYBACK seguramente...


----------



## JoniDf

Hola hoy compre algunos de los componentes , porque tengo algunos en casa , en electronica liniers el integrado lo pague 20.50 y los capacitores de 4700 2.90 cada uno y 2.50 la placa de 10 x 10 que alcanza y sobra  
Saludos , cuando lo arme comento


----------



## alex v

Estimados hoy armé 2 placas con el circuito que anda dando vueltas por ahi, el de los capacitores extra y los diodos y funcionan de maravilla, mi idea es utilizar estos 2 circuitos para mover un sub-woofer de doble bobina, un ampli por bobina ahora mi duda y pregunta es la siguiente.... mi estereo ya tiene salida de sub woofer, me conviene mandale de las salidas de sub woofer (line sub) a los amplificadores o me convendria hacer el circuito de filtro pasabajos para poner entre el estereo y el ampli? el filtro le da mas nivel de audio a las salida de linea para sub del estereo? mi pregunta viene porque antes de que los muchcachos amigos de lo ajeno me abrieran el auto, yo tenia una potencia boss la cual tenia contro de sub, y aun*que*e estaba tomando la señal de la salida de linea del estereo tambien me manejaba con los controles de sub de la potencia que eran recorte y ganancia... muchas gracias!!!


----------



## rodr0

mira, hace las mediciones para saber si es una saida pre amplificada o ya amplificada. Lo tendrías que medir con un osciloscopio o en su defecto con un multímetro y ver si le podés conectar ahí los 1562 o tenes que bajarle la señal.


----------



## alex v

hola rodr0 te comento que es una salida de linea noo es amplificada, pero el estereo tiene 2 salidas de linea... una que es full range que sería una salida de linea con todas las frecuencias y una salida de linea para sub woofer, el estereo tiene cross over, podes manejar la frecuencia que le envia al sub y su ganancia. Pero antes de que me robaran el equipo del auto yo tenia una potencia con 2 sub. y la potencia que tenia venia con su control de sub y sonaba muy bien, y me estoy preguntanto si es conveniente armarle el pasabajos a estos dos tda.... aun tengo que comprar el el sub jajaja eso quedará para el mes que viene...


----------



## mnicolau

Otro filtro pasa bajos no vas a necesitar porque ya te lo incorpora el estéreo en esa salida, a lo sumo podrías usar algún pre simple para controlar la ganancia en el mismo sub.

Saludos


----------



## alex v

hola mnicolau, gracias por la respuesta, entonces a lo sumo le agrego un pre para levantar un poco la salida de linea de estereo? o a los sumo bajar... tendras algun circuito que me recomiendes para este caso? muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, acá te dejo uno que podés usar...

Saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! me sirve este disipador ?? tiene un cooler y todo  http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=64408374_4031.jpg&v=O 

Gracias y Saludos !


----------



## rodr0

por lo que veo, va a andar bárbaro, hasta me parece grande. Pero mas vale que sobre y no que falte.


----------



## maxep

va bien..

les cuento que tube mejores resulatados usando com low pass activo el filtro de elektor publicado en este foro.
es una placa minima que incorpora un 7377 y unos tl como filtro. obviamente el tda7377 no lo puse solo use el filtro que me dio muy buenos resultados con el 1562


----------



## alex v

hola maxep que buen dato, una pregunta... el circuito del low pas que armaste es el que tiene 2 potenciometros? porque tengo uno por ahi que bajé de este foro con dos potes? 

gracias.


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! por dios lo que suena esto !!!! cuando termine el gabinete subo fotos 
Saludos


----------



## santiago61

hola muchachos en estos momentos lo estoy probando con woofer de 10" ubique el tda1562 adentro de la caja...el golpe es aceptable...tomo la señal de audio directamente del estereo de una de las salidas que tiene para SUB...y con el mismo controlas todo...no hace falta en mi caso preamplificador y filtro paso bajos...saludos
http://img249.imageshack.us/i/1008202.jpg/ http://img249.imageshack.us/i/1008207.jpg/


----------



## ibdali

hola, alguien conoce a un integrado que tire para graves mas que el 1562 solo con 12v continuos????


----------



## mnicolau

No hay IC que entregue más potencia que el TDA1562 a 12[V] directos. 
Para mayor potencia una SMPS y un ampli con tensión simétrica, no queda otra...

Saludos


----------



## maxep

el circuito low pass tiene 2 potenciometros como deics. pero ojo por que hay muchos que llevan 2 potenciometros.
el que digo yo es uno de la revista elektor. y incluia en la misma placa un tda7377 para usar con subwoofers pequeños


----------



## cjginbert

Hola a todos, hace algunos dias que estoy leyendo y releyendo el tema y tengo una consulta.
el sistema es para mi auto, cansado que me roben estereos. Desde mi reproductor mp3 (stereo) armo 2 TDA1562 los cuales van a 2 6x9. mis dudas son las siguientes:
¿necesito un preamplificador? ¿como cual?
Tengo una bazooka de 8", como puedo conectarla al mp3? le puedo armar un TDA1562 con filtro pasa bajos, pero no me quedan salidas en el mp3... 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ibdali

no hace falta un preamplificador, con la salida del mp3 esta bien, pero si le quieres poner por las dudas......si queres un preamplificador busca en el foro, hay muchos............

para conectar el de 8" para refuerso de graves no hace falta otra salida, ya que el refuerzo se hace desde el canal central, el cual lo podes hacer uniendo el canal derecho e izquierdo del amplificador a traves de una resitencia de 100k en serie en cada canal... pero en ese caso le tenes que poner un preamplificador(luego de unir las salidas)


----------



## chacarock

Hola ibdali, no entiendo y me interesa el tema, dices que 


> para conectar el de 8" para refuerso de graves no hace falta otra salida, ya que el refuerzo se hace desde el canal central, el cual lo podes hacer uniendo el canal *derecho e izquierdo* del *amplificador *a traves de una resitencia de 100k en serie en cada canal... pero en ese caso le tenes que poner un preamplificador(*luego de unir las salidas*)


 
despues del ampli colocas el pre? o como haces, si pudieras expliacrlo mejor  o algun diagrama de bloques, estaria genial

saludos


----------



## ibdali

no, lo que digo es que unas el canal derecho e izquierdo a través de una resistencia y desde ahi al pre y luego al amplificador.

claro esta, que el canal derecho e izquierdo provienen del MP3.

aca esta el diagrama................

donde dice "al preamplificador" deberia decir "al amplificador" je!je!je!


----------



## alex v

hola: una pregunta ibdali, con las 2 resistencias de ese diagrama puedo conectar las salidas de parlantes de mi viejo estereo a la entrada del ampli ???? gracias


----------



## ibdali

"alex v", para el uso que le quieres dar, como la salida ya esta potenciada no te hará falta el preamplificador, despues de la resistencia derecho al ampli.

aunque esto no es la configuracion mas correcta.................


----------



## alex v

aaa ok, te cuento que tengo un estereo antiguo y no tiene salida de linea, o sea salida sin amplificar y quiero utilizar el amplificador en el auto y no se como debo realizar la adaptacion de señales? muchas gracias


----------



## ibdali

lo ideal es desarmar el stereo y sacar la señal de adentro del mismo, pero tambien puedes hacer lo que te digo...................


----------



## alex v

ok, bueno pobaremos como suena, sinó intentaré tomar señal dentro del estereo de la etapa de salida del pre, antes que ingrese a la etapa de potencia del mismo. gracias por las ideas!


----------



## cjginbert

Muchisimas gracias por los consejos, estoy muy agradecido. Les comento que poco entiendo de electrónica, y hermano es el que entiende medianamente... pero no lo veo hasta dentro de 10 dias.
Tengo en la cabeza hacer un sistema de sonido casero, mas que por la $ por el desafío de hacerlo, y que suene BIEN, no es para competir pero tampoco que sea una lástima sonando y un derroche de tiempo y $.

Es muy loco hacer ésto del archivo adjunto?? se que consume mucho a máxima potencia, pero no soy de dejar la musica andando cuando el auto está parado.

La pregunta concreta es como hacer para: de 2 salidas del MP3 tener 5 salidas... vendrá algun sistema para hacer ésto??
Sonará "respetablemente"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## alex v

Hola cjginbert, muy buena tu idea te voy a indicar algunos detalles para que tengas en cuenta tal vez puedan ayudarte yo ya experimenté en instalaciones para el auto, tu esquema está bueno, pero para los 6x9, para los parlantes delanteros podes romperlos (hablando siempre de parlantes de 6" o 5" standard" o no justificaria el consumo de corriente para esos parlantes, y con respecto al sub, yo armé una caja con un sub doble bobina para poder usar dos amplis con el tda jejejeje y asi darle mas potencia, actualmente tengo un buen estereo pioneer para los parlantes del abitaculo, 2 6x9 y 2 de 6" adelante, y una caja con 2 tda y el sub de doble bobina conectado a la salida de sub del estereo, suena muy parejo y muy aceptable por la poca cantidad de dinero invertido, la caja que armé es una pasabanda de 6 octavas. 

Espero que te ayude este mensaje. un abrazo

aaa me olvidaba, en tu esquema tenes los tda directos a la bateria, supongo que es un esquema solo para graficar, porque de esa manera estarian alimentados todo el tiempo, yo le armé un relé conectado al remoto del estereo asi prende cuando prendo el estereo.


----------



## cjginbert

sisisi, el positivo vá con llave y relé, sino me queda andando permanente.
tenés razón con lo de los parlantes delanteros (6") quizás no se justifique, en una de esas me conviene armar una potencia de 2 salidas mas tranqui para ellos.

Sigo con mi duda y agrego una nueva:
1 - de 2 salidas del MP3 tener 5 salidas... vendrá algun sistema para hacer ésto?? o como lo conecto???
 2 - en el caso de poderlo armar, me imagino que no necesitaré 5 potenciómetros, o sea 1 por canal... si es así ya paro el proyecto. 
¿Se podrá poner un solo potenciómetro (control de volumen) para todo el sistema? o mas facil aún, ¿Puedo manejar el volumen directamente desde el MP3?


----------



## mnicolau

Podés armar algo como lo que propone acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/conversor-audio-estereo-5-1-a-20389/

La salida "central" no la usarías. Podés controlar todo desde el mp3 si querés o agregar un sólo potenciómetro estéreo en la entrada del circuito y tenés el control de volumen general, es más práctico hacerlo así. Además tenés un potenciómetro mono adicional, para controlar la salida del sub.

Para los parlantes delanteros no se justifica el 1562. Y poco nomás para los 6x9. Una opción sería alimentar esos 4 parlantes con un integrado de 4 salidas (que es lo que usan los estéreos) ó 2 integrados de 2 canales en puente (tipo 7377) para algo más de potencia. Para el sub el 1562.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

a ver, si entendi bien los conceptos, podria hacer esto. para los parlantesitos el 7377 y el 1562 para el woofer,

By chacarock at 2010-02-11


----------



## mnicolau

No se vé la imagen chacarock. Podrías adjuntarla al mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## djdinosaurio

oloa mi pregunta si este amplificador lo podria armar para mi auto y alimentarlo directamente de la bateria funcionaria?

ola quisiera saber si armando este amplificador lo puedo alimetar directamente con la bateria de mi auto


----------



## guilles

dj dinosaurio: si, te anda perfectamente es funciona entre 12 y 18 volts asique te sirve, te lo recomiendo


----------



## djdinosaurio

guilles: perdona que te moleste otraves mi pregunta es una ves harmado el amplificador necesita fuente o lo conecto directamente ala corriente de auto

tengo otra dudilla tengo unos parlantes alpine para auto de las siguientes caracteristicas;        120w PEAK, 30W RMS, IMP. 4 OHMS  me servirian para este amplificador? grasias por su ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

Deberías leer el tema completo, están esas y muchas otras consultas resueltas que seguro te van a interesar. 

Los parlantes te sirven y se conecta directo.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

tengo una duda , alguien intento probarlo con un pasabajos activo de baja distorsion ah ver que tal suena ?? ya que eh leido que este integrado tiene buena calidad de sonido pero no su fuerte son los graves...


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá la application note que está en el primer post, página 21, figura 10. La gráfica te muestra una salida casi lineal a partir de 30[Hz] con el agregado de los capacitores extras en las lift supply.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf

bien ahi lo revise , esta el pcb con capacitores adicionales en la pagina 33 que mandastes mariano. lo voy a realizar a ver que tal suena


----------



## chacarock

Hola mnicolau, por alguna razón se me paso esta placa estereo, y la vi recien, tengo algunas consultas con respecto a esta, 
  1° es la versión de tupolev? La del transistor? U otra versión con transistor,
  2° hay algunas cosas que no comprendo  todavía ten en cuenta que soy muy nuevito en esto,  yo pensaba que para una versión estereo, solo bastaba con colocar dos amplis iguales, pero veo que además de esta opción tu placa tiene otros componentes, o es lo que me parece, lo primero que vi es que hay un led con su resistencia de 1k que viene de un borne que dice Rem (que es esto?), además de dos cap cerámicos y un electrolítico en la entrada de tensión (que función cumplen?-filtro quizás) esto es lo que pude ver como común a los dos módulos, no se si abra algo mas
   por ultimo  esta versión ya trae los cap  adicionales de lift suply verdad?

  un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola chacarock, 
1º No, no es la versión de tupolev, a los transistores los agregué yo pero cumplen la función de encendido remoto del amplificador. Con esta modificación, conectando la terminal "Rem" a +V el amplificador enciende, tal como se hace en audiocar. Te permite utilizar la salida remota que poseen los estéreos y así encender el ampli sólo cuando se encienda el estéreo. El que presenta el circuito de Elektor funciona al revés y no permite hacer lo anterior.

2º Son dos amplis iguales, sólo que la parte de filtrado (la que mencionás) es común a ambos.
La terminal "Led" es simplemente para conectar ahí un led que indique el estado de encendido del amplificador. Si te fijás, se conecta en la pista del remoto, con lo cual se va a activar cuando el ampli encienda.
Como podés ver, lleva 10000[uF] por lift supply, con sus respectivos diodos protectores.

PD: tengo la versión mono de esa placa, por si a alguien le interesa armarlo así...

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Hola, chicos, revisando el tema vi, que algunos pusieron disipador de fuente de pc, les comento que soy de Sgo del Estero Argentina, y aunque no crean, no consigo disipadores de tamaño mediano, ni hablar  de grandes, entonces, una opción era el disipador de pentium, pero este supongo que solo funcionaria con la ventilación forzada de su cooler, el cual tengo miedo que meta ruido, asi que se me había ocurrido fabricar mi propio disipador de media potencia, utilizando chapa de aluminio de 3mm o 5mm de la manera de describo en el dibujito mas abajo, perdón por las desproporciones y errores puesto que lo hice con el paint, ahora bien, creen que sea factible realizar esto?

  By chacarock at 2010-02-13

  saludos

edito: muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta mnicolau, 
nueva consulta, si no es para audiocar, basta con no colocar el transistor  y unir la para correspondiente a +v; verdad?


----------



## mnicolau

chacarock dijo:


> edito: muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta mnicolau,
> nueva consulta, si no es para audiocar, basta con no colocar el transistor  y unir la para correspondiente a +v; verdad?



Claro... un puente directo entre Rem y +V, o colocás un interruptor ahí para controlar el encendido y a apagado.

Los perfiles de aluminio como disipador son muy muy usados, de un buen espesor andan muy bien y son económicos.

Saludos


----------



## alfonsoj2021

muchachos necesito un buen filtro pasa bajo para mi amplificador ya lo arme suena bastante bien 
disculpen si estoy pidiendo algo que ya este publicado pero es que este foro es bastante largo y no he tenido tiempo de leer todos los comentarios 

de ante mano gracias:::::::............


----------



## ibdali

"alfonsoj2021", para eso esta el buscador del foro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajo-subwoofer-14960/


----------



## sobrituning

hola, estoy montando este ampli en la version estereo que hay publicada en la primera pagina, quisiera saber en los circulos rojos donde se situa el terminal positivo y el terminal negativo, y los circulos azules, es porque no para que sirven.

muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola sobri, en las entradas de audio, fijate que una terminal va a masa, ese es el negativo.
En las salidas para los parlantes, el positivo es el de la izquierda (pin 7), negativo a la derecha (pin 11).
En los pines con círculo azul, ahí tenés la posibilidad de conectar un led (debe ir con su respectiva resistencia) que te va a indicar cuando el amplificador está encendido.
El borne "Rem" se explicó en los post anteriores... conectado a +V enciende el ampli y estando sin conectar, permanece apagado. Sirve para encender el ampli con la salida "Remote" del estéreo del auto.

Saludos


----------



## sobrituning

los negativos de las entradas tambien son los de la derecha, no es cierto?

salu2


----------



## sobrituning

hola, le comento, he armado el amplificador estereo de mnicolau, lo he enchuafado, y se escucha como un zumbido, no se porque puede ser, escuchando la musica floja casi ni se escucha, pero no la puedo probar fuerte porque son las once y diez, puede ser porque todavia no lo he conectado a un preamplificador, puede ser porque no esta en su gabinete, puede ser la fuente de alimentacion, puede ser que el integrado este quemado?

saludos


----------



## alex v

hola sobrituning, con que tipo de fuente lo estas probando? con que lo estas alimentando?


----------



## ibdali

"sobrituning", te comento que el TDA 1562 es muy suceptible a ruidos, a mi me ha costado mucho quitar el ruido del ventilador que le he puesto para disipar(y todavia tengo algo de ruido)

No significa que este quemado el integrado. Debes tener una fuente bien filtrada y tratar de eliminar cualquier cosa que pueda producir ruido en la alimentacion.

Tambien depende mucho de como conectas la placa(disposicion de las pistas, de los componentes, etc, etc). te recomiendo utilizar cable blindado en la entrada.

Agregando un pre no vas a mejorar el tema del ruido, es mas, en mi caso empeoró. Puedes utilizar una bobina como  las de las fuentes de pc para eliminar ruidos.Trata de filtrar con por lo menos 4700uf(en el amplificador). Con eso es lo mejor que me quedó...............


----------



## sobrituning

hola gracias por vuestras respuestas, lo tengo alimentado con una fuente de pc, de 300w que a +12V entrega 10A, yo creo que para alimentar este circuito va bien, los cables de alimentacion tiene los que lleva la fuente, los cambio por otros?

he observado que al poner el disipador el sonido aumenta y si lo quito disminuye.

saludos

PD: pongo unas  fotos de mi creacion, la parte del cobre se ve rara porque le acabo de pasar el algodon magico, para limpiar la placa ya terminada y protegerla que se usa?

lo he vuelto a probar y ahora se escucha un chascarrido

este ampli es muy dificil de trabajar, estoy por dejarlo y hacer otro porque la verdad me da muchos problemas


----------



## guilles

@sobrituning: El ruido que escuchas isn ninguna duda viene de la fuente de pc:
Te cuento que yo antes tenia el mismo problema, tenia una fuente bien nuevita que me metia muchisimo ruido, casi ni se escuchaba la musica, en fin, cambie la fuente por una AT y magicamente andaba perfecto jeje. Pero intenta desconectarle el cooler a la fuente, y fijate como se escucha ahi, porque el cooler en la fuente mete ruido a veces..
y otra cosa: al ampli ponele SI o SI un disipador !! sino, se va a autoproteger el IC y no vas a poder escuchar musica hasta que se enfrie..
Saludos !
PD: este es un IC muy noble, a la mayoria nos han dado buenos resultados, asique fijate que seguro lo que le mete ruido es la fuente


----------



## sobrituning

entonces quitando el cooler de la fuente se ira el ruido? que ago corto los cables y ya esta?

ya se que hay que poner el disipador, solo era una observacion por si servia de algo

muchas gracias, salu2


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola gente! como estan?
Bueno he entrado a este post porque quiero armar un amplificador con 2 TDA1562, pero despues de leer varias paginas del post, dada la cantidad de circuitos que han subido, ya me he perdido! no se cual me conviene armar!
Les comento para que se va a utilizar.
Gracias a el post de Mariano Nicolau arme un TDA7377 con un pre amplificador TDA1524, he comprado unos parlantes para mi auto (147) que son un sistema de componentes blauline de "150"
El 7377 no se los pudo, pero un amigo me presto una etapita que armamos con 2 TDA1562 hace un tiempo atras y funciona de maravilla.
La idea es armar estos 2 circuitos conectados al pre que hice cn el TDA1524
que pcb me recomiendan armar? estos sistemas de componentes aparte de necesitar bastante potencia para sonar, tiene un rango de frecuencia de 62H hasta los 22kH
asique la version que tiene filtro pasa bajos no funcionaria para mi.
Otra cosa, estos parlantes vienen con unos divisores de frecuencia o "Crossover", alguna complicacion por estos divisores?

Espero sus respuestas y consejos!

PD: Aca en la casa de electronica donde voy yo, venden un PCB de "Aries". Es recomendable este?


----------



## alex v

Hola fabry nirvana, una consulta porque no logré entender, cuando decis de armar un circuito con 2 tda. te referias a un circuito con un tda por canal? o sea (sterero) o a un sircuito que emplea 2 tda para el mismo canal? (sumando sus potencias)? disculpame la pregunta pero a veces me falla!!! jajajajaj
gracias


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Alex V. Me explique mal!. Lo que necesito hacer es un circuito con un TDA por canal, osea stereo, Acabo de darme cuenta que en la primera pagina uno de los pdf es stereo, asique deberia usar ese.
A diferencia del pcb de Aries que tengo yo, utiliza 4 capacitores de 4700, ha que se debe esto? Creo que voy a utilizar el circuito stereo, ya que con el circuito anterior que hizo mariano tuve muy buenos resultados y ya tengo confianza en el

Este circuito no tiene ningun filtro no? amplificaria toda las frecuencias o no?
Algun precio estimado de cuanto se han gastado en armar esta etapa? No quiero que me arranquen la cabeza, y los precios que he visto en el post son viejos

saludos y gracias!

Edit1: Necesito saber de que potencia son los diodos y las resistencias, ya que veo que hay de varios tamaños
Otra cosa, los BC559 para que son? la pregunta es solo por curiosidad, baje el pdf "Aplication Notes" para intrusear algo, pero esta en ingles y no entiendo nada jajaja


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Me piden $51 pesos por cada integrado, esta bien este precio?? la verdad que esta muchisimo mas caro que hace 1 año cuando lo arme yo... bastante mas caro!
Saludos y espero sus respuestas

Edit: El integrado yo antes lo compraba como el TDA1562Q, ahora veo que no especifican ninguna letra, lo pido como el Q o como al integrado?


----------



## mnicolau

Con ese precio deberías poder comprar ambos ICs, averiguá en otra casa.

No tiene ningún filtro el circuito, resistencias de 1/4[W] todas y diodos schottky de 1[A] por lo menos. Las demás preguntas están todas respondidas en los posts anteriores...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Suele costar alrededor de $35/40.
$51 se me hace bastante, pero si no hay varias casas de electrónica donde conseguirlo en San Juan... _El _que lo tiene lo cobra lo que quiere.

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

"mnicolau" y "Cacho", ustedes viven en ciudades grandes......................

para nosotros que vivimos en ciudades mas chicas el precio del TDA 1562 ronda mínimo los $40 y en algunos lugares lo vende a $60.

creo que por la provincia si ronda $50 es aceptable, barato sería $40 y caro mas de $60


----------



## mnicolau

Uh siendo así termina resultando demasiado caro un amplificador estéreo con 1562. A eso sumados los 9 electrolíticos y demás componentes, cuesta practicamente lo mismo (y tal vez menos...) armar una SMPS elevadora y un par de amplis clase D de ejtagle.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Lamentablemente en 2 casas mas que he preguntado lo tienen a $50.
Y en las otras casas no me animo a comprarlo, porque no quiero que me vendan uno trucho, el de $51, es original parece, tiene el logo de Philips.
No se si armarlo, el precio final del amplificador va a superar los 130 o 140 mangos no se si me convenga.
Hay alguna pagina para comprar componentes por internet?
Saludos y muchas gracias



mnicolau dijo:


> Uh siendo así termina resultando demasiado caro un amplificador estéreo con 1562. A eso sumados los 9 electrolíticos y demás componentes, cuesta practicamente lo mismo (y tal vez menos...) armar una SMPS elevadora y un par de amplis clase D de ejtagle.


Nunca he armado un ampli que no sea integrado, y menos una SMPS
Mariano si me recomiendas alguna para ingresar al tema te lo agradeceria, asi no desvirtualizo este tema.

Gracias. Saludos


----------



## ibdali

el tema de comprarlo en internet es que tenes que pagar envíos y te termina saliendo mas caro


----------



## pabloka

Genios , a todos le quiero agradecer por toda la informacion , ya arme un ampli con un tda 2050 que funca de maravilla y ahora estoy por armar uno para el auto , con un tda 1562 y un pre que saque de videorockolas .
Saludos Pabloka


----------



## kiko216f3tgv

hola te recomiendo que uses el tda 2003 y suplelo con 18v con eso sonara bastante bien


----------



## fabry_nirvana

conecte 2 TDA1562 al pre amplificador con TDA1524 diseño de mariano. Satura muchisimo apenas subo el volumen. 
Pondre una resistencia en la entrada? de que valor?
Quiero utilizar este pre ya que tiene control de tono y balance

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por ese problema de "saturación", tenés que leer acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/259765/ _
Y por el cambio de amplificador al TDA1562...acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/258938/


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Muchas gracias ezavalla!

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri

alex, o alguno que sepa.. que tamaño tiene la placa?? pórque la imagen me sale re grande Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

yoelmauri dijo:


> alex, o alguno que sepa.. que tamaño tiene la placa?? pórque la imagen me sale re grande Saludos y gracias



Cual de todas las placas que hay dentro del tema??

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri

de la que publico aleex en la pagina 46, o en su defecto de cualquier otra que no tenga nada agregado y que sirva. Saludoss


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá el 1º post, ahí tenés el archivo (es el de Elektor) está en pdf así que lo imprimís al 100% del tamaño y sale correcto.

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? arme el circuito y no me funciona, lo estoy probando con una fuente casera que tira entre 12 y 15v pero nada.. a veces lo conecto y por el parlante sale como un frichuleo, a veces no sale sonido alguno, que puede ser? el circuito que arme es el del primer post, el d elecktor. el led no enciende.. se puede haber quemado? como me doy cuenta? saludoss


----------



## ibdali

ten en cuenta la corriente que puede entregar tu fuente.de cuanto es ??

sube alguna foto de tu circuito, porque si lo armaste tal cual te tendría que andar.


----------



## yoelmauri

Despues d mucho investigar, y 2 horas matandome la cabeza me acabo de dar cuenta que las placas que imprimi (las de elektor de la primera pagina, las que dicen PCB) estan en negativo.. osea me quedo el circuito integrado al reves, la placa la hice a mano, se ve que esa estaba para hacerla con plancha. Ojala no se me halla quemado nada. Saludosss, desp les cuento si me anduvo


----------



## yoelmauri

Siiiiii!!!!!!!! lo acabo de probar y funciona de 10!!! la verdad mas que contento!!! ahora a buscar un filtro pasa bajos! Saludoss


----------



## juliocesar1983

hola como estas quiero agradecer a los muchacho que aportan datos es mi primer mensaje y estoy muy agradecido con todo lo que encontre ya voy a armar los circuito y les vos a estar comentando como me fue desde ya gracias


----------



## yoelmauri

alguien sabe si se puede reemplazar el tda 1562q por el tda 1562 st, lo consigo a casi la mitad de precio que el q, lo unico, no encuentro el datasheet. Saludoss


----------



## david_rc_91

si es exactamente igual, cambia que el st las patas están acostadas yo lo arme con el st, me salio $25 pesos argentino (original) a comparación de 45 que pedían en otros lados


----------



## Cacho

Por acá: http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/TDA1562Q_ST_SD.pdf

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente como les va? bueno les quiero hacer una pregunta. medio vaga, lo admito, por no leer .
bueno la pregunta es si este ampli es estable en 2 ohm??? el uso que le daria es para dos woofer de 8" pyramid de 4 ohm cada uno. son como estos:

http://www.deffaudio.com/store/images/WX102X.jpg

como la mayoria sabe.. genericos. de no ser estable.. en serie (8 ohm) andara bien??? no.. no???

conviene hacer un modulo de este o nuevamente armar otro con un tda7377??? me recomiendan alguno parecido de mas potencia???
bue mejor me pongo a investigar jaja
saludos


----------



## ibdali

el 1562 no lo puedes conectar a 2ohm, solo te conviene conetarlo a 4ohm.


----------



## juliocesar1983

hola como estan yo queria darle una respuesta a un usuario que pregunto como se consigue el TDA 1562q. no me acuerdo el nombre bueno de todos modos en mercado libre lo tiene lo pueden buscar y lo mandan a todo el pais (argentina) aca en tucuman hay y sale $47 es marca philips

la placa sale en escala un el pDF lo tenes que imprimir y hacerla sino busca un programa de PSB y hacelo es fasil a mi el pdf me salio bien y la la hice para yoelmauri


----------



## Tormentor79

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Lamentablemente en 2 casas mas que he preguntado lo tienen a $50.
> Y en las otras casas no me animo a comprarlo, porque no quiero que me vendan uno trucho, el de $51, es original parece, tiene el logo de Philips.
> No se si armarlo, el precio final del amplificador va a superar los 130 o 140 mangos no se si me convenga.
> Hay alguna pagina para comprar componentes por internet?
> Saludos y muchas gracias
> 
> 
> Nunca he armado un ampli que no sea integrado, y menos una SMPS
> Mariano si me recomiendas alguna para ingresar al tema te lo agradeceria, asi no desvirtualizo este tema.
> 
> Gracias. Saludos


Hola, podes probar con algun STK pero igualmente vas a necesitar una fuente simetrica (+/-)
No podrian sacarle unos watts extra a estos TDA alimentandolos por ejemplo con 16v??, si mal no recuerdo la alimentacion es hasta 18v, Saludos a todos!


----------



## juliocesar1983

si hay varias paginas pero si buscas en mercado libre vas a encontrar amplia variedad de componentes y mas baratos y yo te digo que averigüe el precio de un ampli de la misma potencia y son caros a parte fíjate que lo armas vos y es como un orgullo, es una satisfacción propia saludos amigo y otra cosa el integrado sale $ 29 en mercado libre fíjate y si sos de capital federal lo podes buscar vos mismo.
saludos espero que te sea util mi consejo.

por otro lado yo quiero preguntar si puedo adaptar la carga de  un paralante de 6 ohm a uno salida de 4 ohm y como hago si alguien sabe y me puede ayudar le agradesco


----------



## gregoriorg

Hola quiero subir un PCB de ese ampli pero no se como, si alguien me dice lo subo


----------



## gustavo dani

hola como andan? soy nuevo en el foro..arme un pbc con el tda1562 pero no me anduvo si puedo subo la imagen del circuito de donde copie el diagrama. lo unico q*UE* omiti fue colocar la resistencia de 1m sera por eso que no funciona? agradeceria mucho al que puede ayudarme..


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola! alguien lo uso alguna vez con alguna fuente at?? consigo unas de 200 y 250w, no se cuantos amper tiraran en 12v. pero lo q*UE* mas me preocupa es el tema d*E* las interferencias..


----------



## Tormentor79

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola! alguien lo uso alguna vez con alguna fuente at?? consigo unas de 200 y 250w, no se cuantos amper tiraran en 12v. pero lo q*UE* mas me preocupa es el tema d*E* las interferencias..


Hola yo alimento los TDA con una fuente de PC, el tema es que por lo que ¨experimente¨ asi como esta la fuente no te sirve (ya revente 2 cuando me emocione y... empezaron a hacer un chillido y listo, no andan mas, tendre que revisarlas) no te alcanza el amperaje, por ejemplo yo ahora tengo una daymex de 450w (que supuestamente tira 18A en los 12v) y te dire que tambien esta en las ultimas cuando subo mucho el volumen empieza a hacer ese ¨chillidito¨ (todavia no se me quemo porque se apaga), ahora con respecto a las interferencias (si te referis a ruidos provenientes de la fuente) no tuve problemas con ninguna de las 3, si te interesa hay varios tutoriales en internet de como modificar la fuente para que te entregue 15A, este es uno http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/fuentepc/index.htm en este le suben un poco el voltaje 13,8 ademas del amperaje (para usarla en radios) alguna vez empece a hacerlo pero no tenia mucho tiempo y ahora ni se donde estan las cosas je, bueno espero que te sirva para algo Saludos


----------



## guilles

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola! alguien lo uso alguna vez con alguna fuente at?? consigo unas de 200 y 250w, no se cuantos amper tiraran en 12v. pero lo q*UE* mas me preocupa es el tema d*E* las interferencias..


yo lo tengo funcionando hace como 5 meses con una AT que entrega 6A en 12V y anda PERFECTO ^^ ningun problema


----------



## dandany

yo lo arme ayer...anda perfecto por lo que veo la version estereo
los 2 led de diagnostico quedan prendio 1 segundo despuese apagan poero no me enciende el de power..el 3r led..pero bueno mañana pruebo con parlantes y los cables RCa bien puestos...un saludo

PD:dentro de unas hortas cuelgo fotos


----------



## dandany

aca cuelgo un videito que nose porque youtube me lo recorto...pero bueno...da una idea de lo fuerte que suena estaba probandolo nada mas con un trafo de 7 amper 12v osea no estaba al mango pero pegaba fuerte y claro como en el video jeje un saludo


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Buenisimo! te felicito! lo que si, me parece que ese disipador es chico, eso lo quita rendimiento segun tengo entendido! 

Saludos


----------



## dandany

aah nono era para probar nomas como funciona el control de temperatura le di nomas calento asta 50º en ese minutito pero ese disipador en reposo se mantenia a 30º use un canal nada mas..pero muy bueno el ampli reponde bien todo, aca dejo el video de 1minuto...lo subi mal en youtbe es paracticamente lo mismo pero bueno jaja

video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVGBSY0A8M


----------



## yoelmauri

Ya hace un tiempo arme el circuito y lo he probado con mis parlantes de 15 8ohm, con los cuales paso musica y anda todo de 10.. lo probe con los 2 parlantes en paralelo y todo mas que bien.. siempre con una fuente de 12v 3a, asi que calculo que debe andar bastante mas fuerte..
El tema es que compre 2 parlantes de 12" marca "foxtex" de 4ohm, y probe cada uno por separado, pero me hacen los dos el mismo problema.. al darle apenas un poco de volumen, en el golpe, hace un sonido a distorsion re fuerte, asi como un TRAC!, el parlante se mueve bastante mas y prende el led de seguridad, si le doy mas volumen es casi continuo.. cuando produce esto, el voltaje de la fuente de alimentacion baja notablemente..
Al pensar que podria ser por los parlantes de 4ohm (aunque antes ya lo habia probado en 4) puse los 2 parlantes en serie, y seguia haciendo lo mismo...
Alguien sabe porque puede estar pasando esto?? Saludosss
PD: los parlantes los probe con una potencia mas grande que uso para pasar musica y ningun problema..


----------



## pabloka

Hola , me parece que tenes poca potencia . intenta con una fuente de pc , o con un trafo de mas de 10 amp. contame como te fue , saludos !!!!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

yoelmauri, te comento, yo arme un 1562 y a el foxtex de 12" lo mueve muy bien, asique no es que el integrado no se lo aguante,
te recomiendo que verifiques el pcb que tienes, con el que esta posteado, ya que se ven similares, pero si lees bien el aplication notes, te vas a dar cuenta que necesitas hacerle unas modificaciones al pcb para que tire buenos graves, el pcb que hizo mariano esta con estas modificaciones y funciona de maravilla
otra cosa, es importante la alimentacion, este integrado tiene un consumo altisimo, y por el ruido que escuchas, ese trac que escuchas, talvez es que el integrado esta cortando por falta de corriente, proba alimetandolo con algo mas de corriente, yo diria unos 8A, si podes probalo con una bateria de auto

Saludos! y como te dije, el foxtex con el 1562 va muy bien asique suerte!


----------



## yoelmauri

Hoy acabo de probar el circuito con un trafo que tira 10 amper!! como suena!!!!!!! (con mis bafles de 15) suena de 10!! lastima que con estos parlantes anda mal.. ya lo descubri.. son los parlantes, son una porqueria creo.. distorsionan de nada..
Por si no los conocen (porque hay varios modelos) hablo de los que adjunto en las fotos..
Si alguien los tiene y les andan bien, por favor avisen.. sino no los compren..
Saludosss


----------



## fabry_nirvana

El tema de la distorsion seguramente es el pcb
Andate a la pagina 1 y fijate, porque un capacitor hace la diferencia en los graves.
Fijate la diferencia entre el pcb de Elecktor y de Mariano, hay un cap mas, si lees el aplication notes vas a darte cuenta de lo que te digo. La teoria es importante, si no entendes ingles como yo, ponete con el traductor
Saludos y suerte


----------



## pabloka

Yo tengo unos de ese modelo de 6" en 8 ohms y con un ampli de 60 andan bien , pero le armè un pre (diseño Tupulev ) y andan de maravilla , aparte son re-baratos , saludos.


----------



## jhonvas3

prueba con un muy buen ecualizador


----------



## ETTORE

hola mnicolau,tengo dudas en el armado del ampli, y tambien qusiera que me explicaras el funcionamiento de un ampli que armaste de doble tda1562, que llevaba un montonal de capacitores,que ni siquiera yo le halle manera de comprenderlo, , podrias pasar el pcb del mismo y los esquematicos????, mi correo es Editaré mi dirección de correo cuando Mnicolau sabiamente me lo sugiera@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## mnicolau

Te debés referir al que armé para colocar en el gabinete de una potencia comercial "Pyramid" que tenía. Es el mismo que subí en el 1º post, sólo que con 1 capacitor más por lift supply y el pre en la misma placa.

No coloques dirección de mail acá, te van a moderar el mensaje.

Saludos


----------



## ETTORE

http://www.elektrotekno.com/about38163.html chequen este y avisenme si alguien lo ha hecho, en especial a mnnicolau, porque en un post,puso uno, pero no se si sea este o con modificaciones

pero me podrias pasar el pcb, o los enlaces de descarga, es que no lo encuentro o dime en que post lo pusiste???? de favor, es que tengo unas bocinas de 8 ohms y unos subwoofers que me compro mi papa, pero el ampli que tenia no las levanta bien y pues quiero armar otro de mayor potencia y fidelidad

mandamelos por favor, la neta lo quiero hacer


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá el 1º post de este tema, ahí está todo...

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> El tema de la distorsion seguramente es el pcb
> Andate a la pagina 1 y fijate, porque un capacitor hace la diferencia en los graves.
> Fijate la diferencia entre el pcb de Elecktor y de Mariano, hay un cap mas, si lees el aplication notes vas a darte cuenta de lo que te digo. La teoria es importante, si no entendes ingles como yo, ponete con el traductor
> Saludos y suerte



mmm, si son sobre el pcb que esta en una hoja solo y el otro que esta en la nota de elektor, no veo diferencia.. la verdad nose de cual capacitor me hablas.. estuve leyendo pero no lo encuentro. T*E* agradeceria que me indiques.. Saludosss


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, fabry se refiere a la diferencia entre la de Elektor y la versión estéreo que yo subí. Si te fijás, tenés un capacitor más por lift supply, eso mejora la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, como podés ver en la nota de applicación.

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri

Buenisimo!!! ahi lo encontre gracias!!! la diferencia entonces seria.. agregar dos capacitores, uno en paralelo con c5 y otro con c6 en el circuito original.. muchas gracias!!! despues pruebo y veo que pasa! Saludosss


----------



## mnicolau

No te olvides también de los diodos schottky de protección que se agregan en las lift supply... en la nota de aplicación tenés toda la información.

Saludos


----------



## ETTORE

Ah encontre una duda, mas que significa la palabra "rem", en la terminal de alimentacion del amplificador??, ya baje toodo, perfectamente bien diseñado, se ve que le dedicaste mucho tiempo y esfuerzo, y los diodos son de que serie 1n4000??, los que estan a la salida para las bocinas?? otra cosa, ya terminandolo, puedo alimentarlo a una bateria de automovil??, o tendre que hacerme una super fuente con un megatransformador, lo puedo conseguir claro, con cualquiera de las 2 cosas estaria bien???

ahora desilusion, no encontre el tda1562 en mi localidad, me dijeron que es obsoleto, entonces??, qu pasa??, bueno me querian vender el tda1558, chales!!!!!!!!!!!

alguien de mexico que lo haya conseguido????, alguna tienda en especial??


----------



## gustavo dani

hola mnicolau! disculpa que te moleste, mira arme la placa de elektor y anduvo perfecto la hice a mano..mi duda es que no tira la potencia que yo esperaba. anteriormente habia armado un tda1554 que tira 22 watts por 2 y el tda 1562 que arme hoy suena practicamente igual solo que con un poquito mas de graves,(pero no  mucho) por que sera esto? agregandole 2 capacitores mas de 4700 uf con los diodos schottky a la placa que tengo armada que es la de elektor aumentara el sonido? ah no hice ningun preamplificador ni nada esto influye en algo? la verdad que esperaba un poco mas de potencia por lo que habia leido en comentarios anteriores. espero que puedas ayudarme. un saludo, gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gustavo, depende...
Con qué fuente lo alimentás?
De dónde estás sacando el sonido?
Puede ser que tu fuente se quede corta, o que la señal de entrada al amplificador sea muy baja o parlantes malos... 
El agregado de capacidad en las lift, mejoran la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, es recomendable aumentar esa capacidad.

También acordate que un aumento del doble de potencia (como puede ser el salto del 1554 al 1562) no significa que vas a escuchar al doble de volumen... la escala es logarítmica y para obtener ese doble de volumen necesitás mucho más que el doble de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## gustavo dani

hola mnicolau, gracias por responder! mira lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de 65 amperes y tomo la señal de un ipod y el woofer que uso es uno de 12 de 100 watts rms, es chino. yo lo probe con una potencia boss (a mitad de volumen) de 250 watts rms y anda barbaro. tambien probe el integrado con un woofer pioneer modelo tsw 303 de 250 rms y no cambia mucho. hoy le agregue los capacitores adicionales y los diodos schottky, consegui unos de 8 amperes y los graves suenan un poco mas. tambien lo probe a la salida rca de mi estereo en modo sub y suena igual, no cambia en nada. lo que me parece raro es que las resistencias son todas de igual tamaño, yo pensaba que la de 1k iba a ser mas chica que la de 100k. esto es normal? el integrado no es trucho porque tiene el logo de phillis impreso como en relieve..la verdad que no se que puede ser..seran los capacitores de entrada? le puse 2 de poliester de 470nf el voltaje no lo se..bueno disculpa las molestias..espero puedas aconsejarme en algo..saludos..


----------



## edix/09

hola como andan no lei todas las paguinas arme este amplificador queria saber si alguien lo ocupa con un bafle de 3 vias y que tal le resulta?


----------



## German Volpe

yyy cualquiera puede ser un bafle de tres vias.... tenes que decir como minimo la potencia real y de que dimensiones estamos hablando.. para saber si va o no...
saludos


----------



## edix/09

12 pulgadas el wofer, 3 twiter piezo y una bocina piezo electrica...

el wofer creo que aguanta 70 wrsm, los tweter deben andar mas o meno por lo mismo y la bocina 50wrsm


----------



## German Volpe

si puede ser que ande... pero la desventaja es que es de 8ohm, quizas te quite algo de rendimiento. pero igual creo que lo va a tirar.
saludos


----------



## edix/09

no no son de 4 ohms...

viste que decian que tiene un maximo supuestamente de 22wrsm en grabes, en las otras frecuencias no saben cual es lo maximo?

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

yo decia que tu bafle, lo mas probable es que sea de 8 ohms. si es de 4 mejor, vas a obtener mas potencia
y lo de la potencia en las demas frecuencias no sabria decirte... fijate en el datashet, capaz encontras info.
saludos


----------



## Manotas

david_cordobes dijo:


> hola a todos! aca les dejo todo lo que he hecho con el TDA1562 y la placa del filtro Burky con la modificacion para separar la etapa de potencia del resto del filtro, lo cual nos permite usar otros amplificadores mas potentes!
> pero yo con el TDA 1562 estoy mas que contento  ..
> En el archivo .rar tambien esta el PDF de donde saque el circuito impreso del amplificador, el PDF del Burky y la placa del filtro solo, tambien hay una placa que es el remoto que yo hice para cortar toda la alimentacion y un archivo de Word donde explico lo que hice y como conecte la llave cuadruple inversora para activar y desactivar el filtro..
> 
> el subwoofer que aparece en una de las fotos es un xXx sx-1040-x de 10" y 500W.. el cajon bass reflex lo hice todo todito yo, lo calcule segun el espacio que tenia atras en el auto, lo diseñe en auto cad, esta todo litrado, y aislado acusticamente en su interior..  si alguien quiere el plano no tengo problemas, y si tiene auto cad 2008 mejor  ..
> 
> cualquier duda que tengan me preguntan..




disculpen por el post tan antiguo , pero resulta de que eh armado este amplificador y me surge una duda antes de mandarme un condoro y quemar todo .... el remoto que se ve en las fotos como en el esquema del rele , es positivo o negativo ? ... porque quisiera conectar ese remoto para el auto cuando se prenda la radio .... quisiera saber si es negativo o positivo porque en la foto muestra un cable negro .. que no entiendo ...


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá el 1º post manotas, ahí tenés el ampli con el remoto incluido (sin relay) para que lo conectes a la salida remota del estéreo del auto.

Saludos


----------



## yao

gracias sus aportes me acavan de sacar de un apuro que tenia con un plano mal esquematisado


----------



## piston

Hola, muy muy bueno este post.

Estoy por hacer en estos días un ampli para el auto y quisiera saber algo, ya que busqué (con el buscador del foro), y no encontré respuestas sobre esto:

Tengo 2 parlante de 8 ohm x 150wrms y quisiera hacer un ampli, el tema es si me conviene usar el TDA1562 que entrega 70w sobre 4 ohm o usar el TDA1560 que entrega 40w sobre 8 ohm.

Cual me va a rendir mejor? que me conviene?

Muchas gracias.

PD: sepan disculpar si esto estaba respondido pero realmente usé el buscador y no lo encontré. Saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

piston dijo:


> Hola, muy muy bueno este post.
> 
> Estoy por hacer en estos días un ampli para el auto y quisiera saber algo, ya que busqué (con el buscador del foro), y no encontré respuestas sobre esto:
> 
> Tengo 2 parlante de 8 ohm x 150wrms y quisiera hacer un ampli, el tema es si me conviene usar el TDA1562 que entrega 70w sobre 4 ohm o usar el TDA1560 que entrega 40w sobre 8 ohm.
> 
> Cual me va a rendir mejor? que me conviene?
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> PD: sepan disculpar si esto estaba respondido pero realmente usé el buscador y no lo encontré. Saludos


 

Hola Piston, si tus parlantes son de 150W rms, la verdad que no te van a rendir muy bien que digamos, mas aun si es de 8 ohm. 40W con un integrado y 70 con el otro que es para 4 ohm, no creo que halla mucha diferencia para tu caso. Si alguien mas puede darte su opinion sera bueno. Yo te recomendaria que para esos niveles de potencia, busques ya un amplificador con fuente conmutada. Sino sera una pena que tan solo le saques un 30% a tus parlantes, pero aclaro siempre y cuando sean de 150W rms. Saludos.-


----------



## piston

como andas loco? fijate los parlantes los compré por mercadolibre son de 200, me confundí anteriormente, son los Jahro 12" 200w Rms (wc12), el tema que atras dicen 600w y en mercado dice 400w creería que son PmPo por lo tanto deberían ser de aprox <50Wrms pero en todos lados dicen que son de 200wrms, fijate en mercadolibre que en todas las especificaciones dice:

Potencia real:  200w RMS 			
Sensibilidad:    90dB/1W/1M 	
Impedancia:    8 Ohms 		
Frecuencia Crossover: 	45 Hz. 	
Frecuencia de Respuesta: 40-4500Hz 	
Terminales: borneras sin soldadura 	
Peso: 2,8 aprox 			
Caracteristicas Adicionales: 	400 W Potencia Musical

La verdad no se que pensar, por eso antes de armar algo grande quiero ver que onda con el TDA1562.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Manotas

piston dijo:


> como andas loco? fijate los parlantes los compré por mercadolibre, son los Jahro 12" 200w Rms (wc12), el tema que atras dicen 600w osea creería yo que son PmPo por lo tanto deberían ser de aprox 50Wrms pero en todos lados dicen que son de 150wrms, fijate en mercadolibre que en todas las especificaciones dice:
> 
> Potencia real:  150w RMS
> Sensibilidad:    90dB/1W/1M
> Impedancia:    8 Ohms
> Frecuencia Crossover: 	45 Hz.
> Frecuencia de Respuesta: 40-4500Hz
> Terminales: borneras sin soldadura
> Peso: 2,8 aprox
> Caracteristicas Adicionales: 	400 W Potencia Musical
> 
> La verdad no se que pensar, por eso antes de armar algo grande quiero ver que onda con el TDA1562.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Amigo el Tda1562 es muy bueno como para el coste que tiene y para alimentarlo a un automovil te dejo un video del mismo moviendo un wofer de 10¨http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDeaujMPUmg


----------



## Diego_eliasv

piston dijo:


> como andas loco? fijate los parlantes los compré por mercadolibre son de 200, me confundí anteriormente, son los Jahro 12" 200w Rms (wc12), el tema que atras dicen 600w y en mercado dice 400w creería que son PmPo por lo tanto deberían ser de aprox <50Wrms pero en todos lados dicen que son de 200wrms, fijate en mercadolibre que en todas las especificaciones dice:
> 
> Potencia real: 200w RMS
> Sensibilidad: 90dB/1W/1M
> Impedancia: 8 Ohms
> Frecuencia Crossover: 45 Hz.
> Frecuencia de Respuesta: 40-4500Hz
> Terminales: borneras sin soldadura
> Peso: 2,8 aprox
> Caracteristicas Adicionales: 400 W Potencia Musical
> 
> La verdad no se que pensar, por eso antes de armar algo grande quiero ver que onda con el TDA1562.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 

Hola piston

Te sugiero que busques informacion sobre ese woofer en particular aqui en el foro, ya que hay un post de un compañero que aduvo preguntando con respecto ese woofer.

Lo que si no me queda en claro la aplicacion que deseas darle, ya que como lo menciona Manotas, es muy economico este integrado para realizar una aplicacion para Car-audio, donde podes alimentarlo con la bateria del vehiculo. Caso contrario a raiz de la corriente que consume, no se rocomienda para otra aplicacion. El tema que esos woofer, para mi criterio (aclaro), son serian optimos para car-audio. Espero aportarte algo de ayuda, saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, como andan?
Les queria hacer unas preguntas.. con que woofer usan este ampli??
Y sumando a la pregunta de piston.. este ampli, cuantos watts tira en 8ohm??
Ahh, tamb otra cosa.. conecte el ampli a la salida rca del stereo y practicamente ni andaba.. tuve que conectar una consola en el medio, y poner la salida del stereo en la entrada de phono.. Se necesita un preamplificador para conectar este ampli al stereo?? o algo me anda mal?? Saludosss


----------



## Manotas

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, como andan?
> Les queria hacer unas preguntas.. con que woofer usan este ampli??
> Y sumando a la pregunta de piston.. este ampli, cuantos watts tira en 8ohm??
> Ahh, tamb otra cosa.. conecte el ampli a la salida rca del stereo y practicamente ni andaba.. tuve que conectar una consola en el medio, y poner la salida del stereo en la entrada de phono.. Se necesita un preamplificador para conectar este ampli al stereo?? o algo me anda mal?? Saludosss



no se necesita preamplificador para conectarlo ....  se conecta directo al celular si quieres y amplifica la señal automaticamente ..... tienes que ser cuidadoso con ese integrado porque es delicado ... si haces algun puente incorrecto se quema de inmediato .... si lo tienes instalado en la placa trata de no tocarlo con metales o si se te desoldo algo soldalo denuevo con mucho cuidado ya que si los cap estan cargados y los puentes con alguna pata del integrado ADIOS INTEGRADO  . tienes que ser prolijo en el trabajo y trata de que quede bien a la primera y fijate bien que nada este haciendo mal contacto ...... bueno y respecto a los 8ohm , los probe con los parlantes de mi equipo sony que trae 2 wofer  por parlante son chicos pero los tira un poco mas bajo que el equipo de fabrica suenan super bien ... bueno eso saludos


----------



## javito557

hola! soy nuevo y me interesa esto de amplificadores de audio. quesiera saber como iniciarme para armar, y saber que me recomiendadan para aprender. gracias.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

javito557 dijo:


> hola! soy nuevo y me interesa esto de amplificadores de audio. quesiera saber como iniciarme para armar, y saber que me recomiendadan para aprender. gracias.


 
Hola Javito557, mi opinion es que este es un excelente amplificador para empezar, en mi caso, yo empece con este. 
Sobre que tendrias que aprender antes de armarlo, en la firma de un usuario habia un link que te direccionaba a una guia, era algo sarcastica, pero talvez te sirva jaja
Deberias aprender algunos conceptos basicos de electronica, Fuentes de Alimentacion, calculo de estas, calculo de disipadores, y practicar un poco los metodos para hacer PCB, hay muchisimos en el foro y muy bien explicado, tambien hay un post de fogonazo, que a mi particularmente me sirvio muchisimo, Sobre la puesta en marcha de amplificadores, es una guia espectacular, al momento de "enchufar" por primera vez cualquier amplificador, te recomiendo que sigas los pasos, te vas a ahorrar mucho dinero en componentes quemados si sigues la guia.
En fin, todo lo que debes aprender esta en el foro asique, con un poquito de lectura, seguro arranca el TDA.
PD: te recomiendo que, si estas empezando, tengas cuidado al manipular el integrado, es algo delicado con el tema de la estatica, trata de no tocar los terminales, y cuidado tambien cuando lo sueldes, yo siempre voy soldando terminales bien distanciados, y dejo que se enfrie el integrado entre punto y punto de soldadura. 
Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## chelo579

Hola Gente... estuve viendo esta potencia y la verdad me convencieron...
ahora tengo un par de dudas.
1- La potencia que hay que armar ya con los capacitores agregados, testeada, la que tiene las ultimas mejoras es la que aparece en el PDF de la primer pagina, que esta hecho por Mnicolau y que posee en total 9 capacitores de 4700uf?
2- Si es esta la potencia, los capacitores de 4700 deben ser de 25v? que se conecta a Rem, lo que esta en la bornera al lado de Gnr?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

chelo579 dijo:


> Hola Gente... estuve viendo esta potencia y la verdad me convencieron...
> ahora tengo un par de dudas.



Hola chelo...

1º Sí, esa placa funciona, al igual que la de Elektor y varias más posteadas en el hilo.

2º Leé las últimas 10 páginas del tema, tenés esa respuesta y mucho datos útiles más.

Saludos


----------



## chelo579

Gracias Mnicolau, era la respuesta que necesitaba.
La ultiam pregunta: 
si yo quiero conectar a uno de los canales un subwoofer, tengo que ponerle un filtro pasa bajos activo como preamplificador. Cual me recomendas? Necesito que sea de 12v y fuente simple, ya que va a ir conectado al auto.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... en el foro hay varios pasa-bajos con fuente simple, una buena posibilidad es esta:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _
Saludos


----------



## chelo579

muchas gracias mnicolau.. creo que no te voy a molestar mas!  
un abrazo gente!


----------



## matute_cba_1500

hola q*UE* tal gente. la verdad q*UE* hace bastante q*UE* quiero aramr este ampli,  pero por una cosa u otra no se da... 
desde la ultima vez q*UE* visite el post, veo q*UE* cresio demasiado, tanto q*UE* me  pierdo al buscar algun circuito q*UE* este recontra probado y  recomendado...
asi q*UE* la pregunta es sencilla...cual circuito me recomiendan??
teniendo en cuenta q*UE* va a ser utilzado para amplificar un woofer para el  auto.
debiendo ser mono, y ya que estamos algun filtro...
desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## costi

Hola Gente, miren he armado varios amplificadores y mi recomendacion es, si quieren armar este, que lo armen con el proposito de usarlo en un auto ya que por sus caracteristicas es un dispositivo que necesita mucha corriente (por trabajar con tan baja tension), y si lo quieren armar con transformador, armen una fuente bien cojuda, por ejemplo: el trafo deberia ser de 12volt 150watt minimo (250watt recomendado), un puente de diodos de 25 amper para arriba y un buen filtrado dos capacitores 4700uf x 25 volt si pueden poner un par mas estaria mejor, todo esto es para que cuando le exijan potencia la fuente pueda mantener la continua ya que cualquier ruido minimo generado en la fuente por ser chica se refleja en la salida del amplificador. saludos y suerte


----------



## chacarock

hola costi, una fuente de pc, cumple con esas caracteristicas, y seria muchisimo mas varato que un transformador con tales prestaciones, ademas el peso claro, muchos lo usaron y no creo recordar que tubieran problemas de ruido, tu probaste con este tipo de fuente?

saluodos


----------



## costi

hola chacarock, si con una fuente de pc funciona bien me parece buena la opcion, solo daba un ejemplo del tipo de fuente que se deberia armar con un transformador, puente de diodos y sus respectivos capas. este integrado todavia no lo use, si use el tda 7386 que tiene menos potencia pero 4 salidas y requiere una fuente potente como para el tda 1562. saludos.


----------



## creizlein

Estoy por ponerme a armar el Amp que esta en el primer post, el que hizo Mariano, ya que quiero que sea stereo y tengo un par de dudas que no pude contestarme a pesar de leer todos los post, espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.

1) En este post,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179313/ _, mariano mostro una version que es bastante distinta y suena interesante, tiene mas cap y tambien veo que tiene pare regular la potencia... alguien sabe algo mas sobre esta version? Mariano? ya es obsoleta?
2) Los famosos diodos schottky que hay que agregar, ya estan en el PCB, verdad? son los que se ven abajo de outR y outL ?
3) Alguno me puede explicar que son los lift supply que no lo pude entender? hay que agregarle algun cap mas de los grandes?
4) Para la salida y entrada de audio (sobre todo la salida) se puede usar un conector de tipo jumper con los 2 cablecitos finos, como tienen los cooler de PC por ejemplo? o son muy finitos?

Gracias y espero me ayuden.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola creizlein...
1º - A ese amplificador lo armé con esa forma y tamaño para poder colocar dentro de una de estas: 



Y así quedó modificada:



Llendo al circuito, no hay muchas diferencias con el que dejé en el 1º post, salvo el preampli que le agregué (es el que subí en el tema del TDA7377) pero sí es bastante más grande la placa, por eso recomiendo el del 1º post.

2º - Sí, son esos los schottkys.

3º - Las lift están bien explicadas en el data, básicamente son las que permiten que este IC pueda entregar más de 18[W], que es aprox la máxima potencia para un ampli (en puente) alimentado por sólo 12[V] y carga de 4[Ohm], debido justamente a la limitación en amplitud que produce esa tensión. Las lift actuan levantando la tensión en los momentos en que se lo necesita para poder reproducir correctamente la señal; con el agregado de un capacitor adicional se lograba mejor reproducción en bajas frecuencias (hay una gráfica en el pdf del 1º post que te lo muestra). No hace falta agregarle otro más.

4º - Para la entrada puede ser, pero para la salida usá algun cable más grueso.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola mariano. la verdad que te quedo impecable el ampli con la carcasa del pyramid. se la banca con ese disipador??

.... andaba con ganas de armarme este, a ver que tal suena... mi idea era usarlo para un driver selenium d250x o similar... tiene buena respuesta en esas frecuencias???
saludoss!


----------



## costi

hola gente, acabo de terminar el amplificador y les comento que quede sorprendido con este, realmente suena fuerte, lo estoy probando con parlante de 15" 200watt reales y driver seleniun de 80watt reales el sonido es claro muy bien definido y tengo que destacar que el parlante es de 8 ohm seguro que con uno de 4 ohm tendria un poco mas de potencia. con el volumen al mango la corriente llega a 4 amp, los graves salen perfecto, sin ruidos como decian en otros pots, (seguramente con 4 ohm el consumo de corriente llegue al doble, como dicen que consume). bueno se los recomiendo. saludos.


----------



## German Volpe

hola a todos... bue seguro que mañana me compro los componentes y empiezo a armar el ampli..
unas dudiñas... las resistencias son todas de 1/4w??? y los puentes tienen que ser de interesante seccion??
saludos


----------



## chacarock

COSTI

 hola, que circuito usaste, es decir que version?


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Voldemot, el disipador que ves en la foto sobra, permanece tibio nomás. No lo probé con drivers, así que no sabría decirte. El compañero costi parece haberlo probado con buenos resultados.
Las resistencias todas de 1/4 y los puentes... qué versión estás armando, la de Elektor? tené cuidado que no toquen los pines del integrado.

Saludos


----------



## costi

hola chacarock, use la version de Elektor las resistencias que use son todas de 1/4 watt, para los puentes use los mismos alambres de las resistencias, hay que tener cuidado con los puentes, si no los controlas seguro tocan algun pin del tda. estoy pensando en hacer un diseño estereo con el eagle ya que funciono de diez. saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

En el 1º post tenés la versión estéreo Costi, con posibilidad de encendido remoto, capacitores adicionales en las lift y diodos schottky, sin ningún puente.

Saludos


----------



## allnighter69

Hola colegas les comento que construi el ampli de la revista elektor con el tda1562q pero cuando lo conecto a la bateria de mi carro el led indicador de error sigue encendido, segun esto investigue y me indica en el pdf que eso pasa cuando hay un corto entre una salida(bocina) y la fuente pero ya revisé y no hay tal defecto,por supuesto no se escucha nada,ademas lo que encuentro en el circuito es que junto a los 2 capacitores de 470nf hay dos islas que no se usan, alguien podra responderme??


----------



## david_rc_91

esas islas son por si el capacitor que tenes es mas grande, lo trasladas a la siguiente jajaja
y yo te recomendaria revisar el circuito, de que no te falte ningun puente ojo con eso


----------



## allnighter69

no para nada,ya los acabo de revisar y estan bien soldados

mira no se si eso afecte, yo creo que no, le conecte un parlante de 80w a 6 ohms, para bajos


----------



## mnicolau

Subí una foto de la placa de ambos lados así te ayudamos a revisar...

Saludos


----------



## allnighter69

ok buskare mi camara, mi placa esta hecha un relajo pero revise todas las pistas y no hay nada, ademas el circuito es sencillo y no requiere mucho analisis ni calibracion, lo pongo en standby y el led se prende, lo quito con el switch de esa posicion y sigue prendido... pero subire las fotos


----------



## dandany

fijate alguna pista cortada con el tester y la salida si mal no recuerdo tiene uqe tener algo de entre 585 y 700ohm algo asi.. no me acuerdo bien si mostraba menos de eso no andaba muy bien el integrado fijate las conexiones como te dijieron ahi arriba uniones imprevistas de pistas o algo asi s armaste la version mono es muy facil encontrar los errores ya que es pequeña..


----------



## allnighter69

si es la version mono, las pistas ya las cheque con el tester y nada....el pcb es el de la revista elektor hay un pdf nadando en la red, ese mero es el que arme dice 50w, como dije antes no es muy complicado el pcb. a pesar de que no grabe bien las pistas las puentie y ya las cheque con el tester y no hay cortos ni ctos. abiertos


----------



## luchomovf

Gente, me decidi por armar este circuito pero en version stereo. Anduve leyendo *POR* ahi que hay varias versiones, me interesan alguna que tenga las protecciones, con los diodos schottky y demas... Podrian pasarme el link a la pagina del foro en que esten? Anduve leyendo *POR* ahi que mnicolau hizo uno pero no se c*O*mo rastrearlo... gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola lucho, bienvenido al foro...
Al parecer no buscaste mucho, en el 1º post está todo y lo comenté 6 post atrás, en esta misma página.

Saludos


----------



## luchomovf

Si, todo eso ya lo baje. Pero ya viene con las protecciones? Otro tema, en caso de armarlo stereo, las dimensiones del disipador como deberian ser aproximadamente? Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

La única protección extra es la de los diodos schottkys para las lift y están incluidos en el PCB estéreo.
Para el tamaño del disipador, una leída a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Fijate el que usa don Elektor en el artículo y tenés una referencia.

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

mnicolau dijo:


> La única protección extra es la de los diodos schottkys para las lift y están incluidos en el PCB estéreo.
> Para el tamaño del disipador, una leída a este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/
> 
> Fijate el que usa don Elektor en el artículo y tenés una referencia.
> 
> Saludos



Que tal Mariano....te felicito por tus aportes,acabo de hacer la plaqueta tal cual la posteaste y me quema el led indicador de encendido,revise y encontre que la resistencia de 1 k puesta para el led esta despues del led ,o sea que al led de encendido le llega los 12 volt por eso lo quema asi que habria que corregir esa parte de tu pcb ,despues el resto anda de 10!!!
Un abrazo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola blas, me alegro te sirva. Con respecto al led, la resistencia que está al lado está para el sistema del remoto, no para el led. Está pensado para que el led se conecte allí con su respectiva resistencia limitadora, supuse que lo iban a notar pero hubiese sido mejor aclararlo en el PCB. 

Para los que me pidieron el PCB versión mono acá se los dejo, con el agregado de los capacitores en las lift, los diodos y el encendido remoto. En este indiqué que hay 12[V] en la bornera del led.

Si pasa algún *moderador *por el tema sería tan amable de subirlo al 1º post?

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola blas, me alegro te sirva. Con respecto al led, la resistencia que está al lado está para el sistema del remoto, no para el led. Está pensado para que el led se conecte allí con su respectiva resistencia limitadora, supuse que lo iban a notar pero hubiese sido mejor aclararlo en el PCB.
> 
> Para los que me pidieron el PCB versión mono acá se los dejo, con el agregado de los capacitores en las lift, los diodos y el encendido remoto. En este indiqué que hay 12[V] en la bornera del led.
> 
> Si pasa algún *moderador *por el tema sería tan amable de subirlo al 1º post?
> 
> Saludos


Buenisimo Mariano....ahora entiendo,y de paso te digo que arme el pcb del 7377 y del 7294 ,andan de 10 los dos.el 7294 realmente suena inmaculado.

Tambien arme el pre con el 1524 pero con ese no me andubo my bien,no mejora la respuesta para con el 7377 ,satura mucho pero bueno como decia tusam puede fallar.

Apenas pueda posteo las fotos del pre con el 1524 para que le des una miradita aver que puede estar mal.

Desde ya te agradezco todos tus aportes ,son ideales para los hoobistas como yo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> Si pasa algún *moderador *por el tema...


Hecho.

Saludos y 15 caracteres .


----------



## mnicolau

Muchas gracias Cacho 

Blas, el 1524 tiene mucha ganancia, ojo con eso. Se comentó bastante eso en el tema del 7377, cuando puedas subí las fotos ahí y lo vemos. Gracias por el comentario, a seguir disfrutando del hobbie...

Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91

yo arme el amplificador con el tda1562q ya comente que anduvo perfecto, pero me surge un problema, me compre 12 mts. de cable bipolar de 1 milímetro de sección. para conectarlo a los parlantes que siempre uso (con los que siempre anduvieron) bueno el problema es que cuando empiezo a subir el volumen %50 del máximo se prende el led y cortan los 2 canales. Lo mas gracioso es que cambio de cable (1.2 mts. 1.5 mil. sección)  y anda perfecto.

El Problema puede ser el largo del cable o la sección ( según aprendí 1mil de sección soporta hasta 9 Amp.) Yo creo que la distancia del cable produce algo, cuando enchufo algún artefacto a la linea de 220v, arranca el ampli y vuelve a cortar .

El ampli esta alimentado con un fuente de Pc, le puse un filtro de entrada a los 220v por cualquier ruido de linea o armonicas, lo saque y es lo mismo, ese no es el problema.

tendre que ponerle algo a la salida del ampli para que no haga eso? alguna especie de filtro?


----------



## creizlein

Estoy teniendo problemas para conseguir el TDA1562 aca en mi pais (Uruguay) , nadie tiene, y quisiera saber si me pueden decir cuanto sale el mismo en Argentina, ya que solo lo consigo por ebay a un precio aproximado de 14 dolares por unidad incluido el shipping y quiero saber que me conviene mas.

Alguien conoce alguna pagina de venta online en argentina que lo tenga?

Gracias


----------



## blasmonges

creizlein dijo:


> Estoy teniendo problemas para conseguir el TDA1562 aca en mi pais (Uruguay) , nadie tiene, y quisiera saber si me pueden decir cuanto sale el mismo en Argentina, ya que solo lo consigo por ebay a un precio aproximado de 14 dolares por unidad incluido el shipping y quiero saber que me conviene mas.
> 
> Alguien conoce alguna pagina de venta online en argentina que lo tenga?
> 
> Gracias



Que tal ....mira yo compre la semana pasada en microelectronica sh en peron 1454 bs as capital y lo pague $ 21 unos U$ 5 masomenos.
Espero te sirva la data.
Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## blasmonges

mnicolau dijo:


> Muchas gracias Cacho
> 
> Blas, el 1524 tiene mucha ganancia, ojo con eso. Se comentó bastante eso en el tema del 7377, cuando puedas subí las fotos ahí y lo vemos. Gracias por el comentario, a seguir disfrutando del hobbie...
> 
> Saludos



Aca les dejo unas fotos del ampli estereo con el tda 1562 Q partiendo de la data que dejo Mariano,,,suena muy bien realmente,respecto del led de encendido hay que ponerle una resistencia de 1 k aprox.

Arranca de primera.


----------



## blasmonges

blasmonges dijo:


> Aca les dejo unas fotos del ampli estereo con el tda 1562 Q partiendo de la data que dejo Mariano,,,suena muy bien realmente,respecto del led de encendido hay que ponerle una resistencia de 1 k aprox.
> 
> Arranca de primera.



Aca mas fotos....es que no sabia bien como pegarlas....


----------



## guilles

Buenas tardes, despues de un tiempo disfrutando de este maravilloso ampli, me surgio un problema..
Desde hace un par de semanas cuando le subo el volumen al ampli y prende el led de saturacion hay veces que se queda prendido y deja de sonar :S 
Antes por mas que le diera el maximo de volumen prendia el led de saturacion, pero seguia sonando sin problema.
Y lo mas gracioso es que para que vuelva a funcionar tengo que rozar la fuente de pc con la que lo alimento (12V 6amp) contra algun objeto de metal, en mi caso el gabinete de la pc jaja. (no uso la misma fuente para la pc que para alimentar el ampli).
La verdad que ya me esta volviendo loco este problema.. cada vez que pongo el volumen fuente se prende el led y ahi queda.
Agradeceria mucho que respondan mi consulta.
Gracias!


----------



## aschefer

Cuesta mucho conseguir este integrado... yo estoy en Bs As y en pacheco me dicen que esta discontinuado y ni siquiera encargandolo lo puedo comprar...

si alguien me tira el dato de donde hay stock, le agradeceria....


----------



## Fogonazo

aschefer dijo:


> Cuesta mucho conseguir este integrado... ....


¿ Miraste por aquí ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## aschefer

muchas gracias! 

pregunte en electronica liners la ultima vez y no me lo conseguian... me pondre a revisar uno por uno...

ya que estoy aprovecho para hacer una consulta...

tengo 2 modulos tda 2005 (estereo)  o sea 2 integrados en cada uno... para el auto
a este le quiero agregar el tda 1562q (ya tengo uno armado y probado funcionando) lo tuve que comprar armado por mercadolibre porque queme uno y desisti.
tambien tengo armado un pre con un tda1524

en mi auto tengo 2 parlantes y 2 tweeters (actualmente con autoestereo sin amplificacion extra), que tiraria con los 2 2005, y me gustaria agregarle el 1562 para 1 caja de sub o graves (ya que no consigo otro integrado)
me podrian ayudar para armarlo? es decir, quiero eliminar el auto estereo, dejar una entrada miniplug para conectar el mp3 directamente y necesitaria dividir la señar para los 2 modulos estereos (tda 2005) y filtrar la del 1562... no tengo muchos conocimientos y con algo que suene aceptable me conformo...

estuve mirando los filtros o crossovers que hay publicados pero es puro matematicas y no termino de entender nada... jaja... si alguien pudiera decirme: agarra el alambre de cobre dale 17 vueltas, seria mas simple para mi lenguaje... y los valores que busco serian genericos, con que filtre lo necesario para sonar aceptable ya esta.

gracias por ayudarme este foro es excelente...


----------



## blasmonges

aschefer dijo:


> Cuesta mucho conseguir este integrado... yo estoy en Bs As y en pacheco me dicen que esta discontinuado y ni siquiera encargandolo lo puedo comprar...
> 
> si alguien me tira el dato de donde hay stock, le agradeceria....



Que tal ....mira la semana pasada compre en microelectronica sh peron al 1455 creo que es exacto,ahi tienen siempre y es uno de los lugares donde mas bararot se consiguen los integrados.Espero te sirva la data.

Pd.ah ..lo pague $ 21.

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

aschefer, te recomiendo que leas mas atras, hay un mensaje mio, donde coloque un pre con TDA1524 y tuve problemas con la ganancia, hay varios pre mas simples y que se van a adaptar mas a tus necesidades.
Y sobre el filtro, no entiendo muy bien lo que queres decir, veo que queres armar un pasivo, bueno yo personalmente creo que te conviene uno activo asi no te complicas con las bobinas, busca en el foro, he visto varios.
Saludos y suerte con el proyecto!
PD: si vas a utilizar el 1562Q para un sub o un grave, te recomiendo el PCB de mnicolau, lee el aplication notes y vas a ver el porque.
Para Blasmonges: $21 el TDA1562Q?????? F*ck! aca en San Juan la casa mas barata esta a $55 y me da desconfianza porque siempre venden semiconductores truchos!


----------



## sedes

Gente, tengo un problemita... Hice este amplificador, pero tengo continua a la salida. A la entrada le pongo una senoidal de 200mV a 1KHz, y a la salida (midiendo con un osciloscopio) la punta la coloco en LS+ (la masa de la punta a la masa del circuito, o sea LS- me queda al aire). Bueno, mido, veo que amplifica perfecto la senoidal e entrada, pero con 5.5 Vdc de offset!!
a) Medi mal?
b) Problema de placa?
c) Problema de componente?
d) Esta bien que tenga esa continua?

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## aschefer

No se imaginan lo agradecido que estoy por la atencion que prestaron a mi solicitud de ayuda...

en funcion de la experiencia que hay en este hilo, viendo que hay muchos (por no decir la mayoria) quiere usar este integrado para el auto, que proyecto armado y terminado recomiendan en cuanto a divisor de frecuencias "activo"... para 12v simple (no partidos) o sino todo el sistema para dividir en +12 0 -12

Tambien anduve husmeando por ahi, y pude ver que hay proyectos de modulos con filtros pasa graves (crossover) que incluyen el 1562 en el mismo modulo lo cual lo hace mas comodo para hacer un sub, simplemente ponerlo adentro del woofer y listo; y hasta inclusive llevan un regulador de corte de los hz... conocen alguno para recomendar?? 

agradezco su colaboracion

aca les dejo un ejemplo de lo que me gustaria armar... 
http://diy.elektroda.eu/samochodowy-wzmacniacz-subwoofera-70w/
pero no me animo a armarlo sin la aprobacion de la gente de este foro! si alguien lo mira y me dice que puede funcionar, empiezo el proyecto...

Y aca tienen otro con los planos para las cajas y todo, pero como entiendo poco de electronica y nada de ruso, se me complica aun mas.... jaja...
me gustaria que algun experto me diga que opina de estos proyectos y me de el ok para empezar o si alguien lo probo, aun mejor

http://diy.elektroda.eu/aktywny-subwoofer-samochodowy-panel/

agradezco su atencion foreros!

De ultima, ofrezco como sociedad, yo hago la caja y alguien que me haga el modulo


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, les cuento que finalmente tengo el TDA1562, por suerte un amigo viajo a Bs.As. y gracias al dato de blasmonges, lo compre en Microelectronica SH a un precio mucho mas barato que en eBay, lo unico que veo, y que se comento varias veces, es que este no tiene el logo de Philips... eso quiere decir que es muy malo? tendre problemas?...

Ahora solo tengo que ponerme a armar! luego les voy a mostrar fotos, lo que mas me preocupa es encontrar un bien disipador y una cajita para acomodarlo...


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal creizlein....mira yo compro habitualmente ahi y los componentes no fallan,no asi en los negocios del once,boulong sur mer..por ahi compraba antes y muchas veces me fallaron.

No olvides poner fotos como te quedo y algun comentario de que te parece el sonido resultante.

Atte.blas.


----------



## Cacho

creizlein dijo:


> ...no tiene el logo de Philips... eso quiere decir que es muy malo? tendre problemas?...


Philips no fabrica más semiconductores hace años. Ahora lo hace bajo el nombre de NXP.

Viejo:







Nuevo (no están los datos del modelo, sólo la marca ):






Saludos


----------



## Kinchov

Buenas Tardes a todos, felicitaciones y agradecimientos por este gran lugar.

Les cuento que andaba con muchas ganas de armarme este ampli y me decidi a comprar todo y armarlo, ya lo tengo listo. Mi gran problema es que cuando llega el momento de enchufar la entrada de alimentacion a la fuente, apenas toco el cable, hace una pequeña chispita y se apaga el cooler de la fuente. Probe dos veces y deje de intentar... Me fije que no estubiera nada en corto, los cables bien enchufados, en fin pareciera estar todo en orden. Si alguien me puede tirar una idea, desde ya muy agradecido ! 
Un gran saludo para todos


----------



## R-Mario

Checa que esten bien los capacitores uno al reves provoca eso, ademas checa que la fuente suministre la suficiente corriente porque si no es normal que a falta de corriente la tension caiga y por eso se apaga el ventilador, yo arme uno ampli para subwoofer con este integrado y le cargue un woofer boschman de 10 pulgadas a 800W PMPO con bobina de 4 Ohms y suena bastante bien dentro del carro para ser un circuito casero, cabe aclarar que yo use el TDA1562Q, si gustas te paso los planos que tengo

A por cierto "CACHO" yo tengo 3 integrados de estos y todos son como los de la imagen que dice Viejo, y pues como comente suenan bastante bien y todabia anda jalando y a veces lo he usado hasta 2 horas a todo volumen "si estoy un poco loco" y funcionan perfecto no se calientan para nada, Toma nota  "CREIZLEIN" yo use un disipador como los que traen los STK que utilizan los Esteros Sony Genezi y sin ventilador, los puedes encontrar en la chatarra nada mas lijas bien la parte donde va ir el integrado con una lija super fina y le aplicas su grasa, yo meti todo en un chasis de fuentes ATX.


----------



## Cacho

Benito2312 dijo:


> A por cierto "CACHO" yo tengo 3 integrados de estos y todos son como los de la imagen que dice Viejo...


Aclaro, por las dudas: Si dicen Philips o NXP da exactamente lo mismo. Son la misma compañía, sólo cambia el momento de fabricación.

Y este integrado está discontinuado, no levantan más pedidos de compra en la fábrica, sólo entregan los que ya están pedidos. Hasta el 2015 entregan (ver por el final del link), después...
Así que por un lustrito más se podrá conseguir sin demasiados inconvenientes, pero no mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Cacho, tenes razón, gracias por la info, no sabia eso... Lo mas gracioso es que ahora que miro, algunos si tienen el logo de Philips, y otros tienen el logo de NXP, se ve que alguno viejo les quedaba...
Digo esto porque compre 6 en total


----------



## Cacho

De nada Creizlein.
Armá nomás los amplis con cualquiera de los TDAs que tenés, que sean Philips o NXP da lo mismo 

Saludos


----------



## Kinchov

Amigo Benito, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Te comento que al fin logre hacer funcionar el amplificador!!!. Verifique lo que me dijiste y resulto que seguía sin funcionar, hasta que me di cuenta de mi GRAN error, mantener cerrado el suitch S1 cuando debería estar abierto, el que lea esto se morirá de risa, pero bue, lo bueno es que logre hacerlo funcionar J y estoy mas que satisfecho con el muy buen rendimiento que tiene. Te agradezco de nuevo a vos Benito y todos ¡! 
Un gran saludo y estoy a disposición para poder ayudar a quien sea que necesite ¡!


----------



## joaquy2010

hola gente me gustaria saber en la entrada de voltaje hay rem 12v gnd , mi pregunta es que es el rem ?? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## oscarpaiva

este funca una maza!
yo lo hice en version estereo y lo alimente con una fuente para pc de 400w


----------



## R-Mario

Hola Kinchov, Suele pasar a veces son tan obios que lo obiamos, , pero espero que estes conforme con la potencia que suministra, al menos yo quede conforme, por cierto yo arme este, anexo el diagrama, trae un pre amplificador y filtro pasa bajas que para usarce en un ampli para subwoofer queda al puro pelo, yo se lo monte a mi carro y anda perfecto, por cierto cuando lo arme funciono a la primera.


----------



## SERGIOD

Me parece fenomenal el tda1562q pero yo no lo consigo aca en el Peru y si no es molestia aproximadamente en dolares cuanto esta si no es molestia cre que lo vi por ahi ademas me preocupa mucho el tema de falsificaciones


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, aca les cuento mi experiencia con el armado, la verdad que fue bastante rapido y quedo muy bien, pero por ahora... no anda 

Igual veo que cometi algun error, principalmente con el LED de encendido, yo pense que ya estaba filtrado, pero luego me entere que no, pero lo mas raro es que, cuando lo probe la primera vez, lo conecte a 12v con una fuente de computadora, y en REM puse tambien 12v, y el LED se prende y queda prendido, de forma normal.
Luego se me ocurrio poner 5v en REM (con el cable amarillo de las fuentes) y ahi el LED salio volando y lo queme al toque... Yo pensando que era por la conexion del REM, lo volvi a cambiar, y lo deje conectado a 12v... conecte la entrada, pero en la salida no escucho absolutamente nada... 

Ya revise que todas las pistas esten bien y no parece haber falsos contactos ni cortos, pero no logro escuchar nada a la salida (el parlante anda y es de 4ohms) ... Cual podra ser el problema? esta bien darle 12v al REM? ... no entendi muy bien porque el led se quemo con 5v en REM y no con 12v ???

Los otros 2 leds, cuando se deberían encender? al recibir señal de audio, o al sacarla? , es decir si esta OutL conectado o si esta InL ?

Adjunto las fotos...


----------



## R-Mario

Hola creizlein por que no pones la imagen del diagrama que utilizaste, yo subi todos los archivos necesarios para armar un ampli para subwofer y te aseguro que ese si funciona a la perfeccion, pero bueno volviendo a tu caso, que es REM, porque en la datasheet no aparece ninguna REM, pero si te refieres a la terminal MODE terminal 4, esta tiene 3 modos de operacion: Bajo, Medio, Alto. Cuando es bajo es decir tierra o 0Volts el ciercuito esta apagado y consume una minima cantidad de corriente, cuando esta en medio es decir un voltaje = Vcc/2 el circuito esta encendido pero la señal de entrada es suprimida es como una pausa, por ultima cuando mode es igua a Alto es decir Vcc se tiene que el circuito fuciona normalmente y la señal se amplifica en aprox 26dB.

POrque no me dices donde conectas el LED de todos modos no abria motivo para averlo quemado a si quizas se te cruzo un cable pelon y no te diste cuenta y ahi quedo tu led.

Ha si el LEd lo conectaste a la pata 8 y ya no prende indica que hay un corto a la salida ya sea hacia VCC o hacia GND, pero es bastante raro que logres quemar este integrado lo digo por experiencia.

Explicame un poco mejor porque quisas no te entendi bien sale nos vemos


----------



## creizlein

Benito, el que yo arme es el que esta en la pagina uno, de Mariano Nicolau, la version stereo...


----------



## R-Mario

No seas malito mejor pon la imagen porque no encontre a Mariano Nicolau, y te ayudo con lo que pueda, por cierto no se te hacen muy chiquitos los disipadores que les pusiste quisas podria ser que cuando alcanza su temperatura maxima se apagan y por eso no se escucha nada y dejame decirte que con carga de 4 ohms es cuestion de segundos para que entre la proteccion por sobre temperatura.


----------



## creizlein

Ser malito? anda a donde dice "Primera Pagina" y vas a encontrar todo, no necesitas buscar a Mariano, jeje, solo mirar la primer pagina y los adjuntos que hay ahi ...
A los disipadores le falta el ventilador, pero si, quizás queden chicos, igual por ahora ese no es el problema ya que no llegan ni a tomar temperatura


----------



## R-Mario

Ha pues si es el que dice elektor.zip ya lo che*QUE*é y no encontre al que le dices REM pero bueno imagino que dices que es el que dice Stanby, si te das cuenta no tienes que meterle ningun voltaje por ahi solo es un switch  que cuando se cierra quedan dos resistores en serie formando el clasico divisor de voltaje donde al cerrar el switch habra casi 0Volts en mode y el ampli esta apagado, si lo abres entonces el voltaje sera 12 y el ampli funciona normal, no veo el motivo por el cual le debas meter aparte un voltaje si no lo necesita, checa el capacitor C4 de 10uF, porque junto con el resistor R3 forma un retardo para apagar el ampli suavemente por asi decirlo, porque si esta en corto pues el ampli estara apagado todo el tiempo, el led te puedo asegurar que lo quemaste al cruzar algun cable porque no existe otra posible causa, la verdad no tiene mayor detalle este ampli, sale checa C4, R3 y el interruptor y me cuentas que paso.


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? como andan? les cuento que hace un tiempo arme el ampli, me anda de 10, el tema es quela señal del stereo del auto es muy debil, necesitaria hacerle un pre. El circuito que subio benito parece interesante, pero me gustaria encontrar alguno que sea lo mas sencillo posible y economico, si es posible un integrado y unos pocos componentes, y por supuesto que funcione bien.. Estuve investigando varias horas en el foro pero no encuentro nada asi.. Agradeceria toda ayuda! Saludosss


----------



## creizlein

Benito2312 dijo:


> Ha pues si es el que dice elektor.zip....


No, si puse el que hizo mariano no es el de Elektor, es el otro, el que no esta en un zip...
Este tiene una entrada de remote que necesita aplicar voltaje para que el ampli se prenda.


----------



## R-Mario

Hola de nuevo pues insisto esa señal  que dices que le aplicas debe ser en mode y ya te explique para que sirve y pues no le veo otra posible falla si no se calienta y no suena pues prueba con otro integrado aunque como te deci dudo que lo hayas quemado porque es casi imposible.

YoelMauri, yo te recomiendo que te armes el que subi, suena bastante fuerte y bien con su filtro activo para subowoofer, no te vas a arrepentir, ademas no son caros los componentes, yo me gaste en total 200 pesos mexicanos aprox, ademas funciona a la primera o al menos a mi me funciono a la primera y bien


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Me parece fenomenal el tda1562q pero yo no lo consigo aca en el Peru y si no es molestia aproximadamente en dolares cuanto esta si no es molestia cre que lo vi por ahi ademas me preocupa mucho el tema de falsificaciones



Por favor a ver si alguien sabe el precio y la forma facil de conseguir hojala que haya otro compatriota por aca
arriba PERU


----------



## emarix

Wens gente, tengo pensado hacer un crossover que encontre en una pagina, que me permite conectar woofer, tweeter, y parlante de medios

voy a hacr el tda1562 STEREO

qe medida de woofer me recomienan?
ah y otra cosa, con esta potencia, se va a escuchar por fuera del auto?
ya saben,cuando paseas y eso 

pienso enviar la señal de un mp3
saludos


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal...armalo que anda de una y ponele parlantes de la linea pesada 8 -10 o 12 pulgadas que este integradito lo mueve como el mejor...aparte tiene una calidad de sonido impresionante,yo he armado varios con la linea tda y este es el mejor de los que he armado,para recomendar!!!

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## R-Mario

Hola emarix, pues mira yo te recomiendo que utilices un woofer de 10, yo lo he probado y va bien, pero respecto a lo que dice de usar un crossover para conectarle bajos medios y altos pues la verdad este integrado no va bien, porque no funciona bien para audio en todos los rangos de frecuencia, es decir casi esta diseñado para trabajar con frecuencias bajas, si te fijas en la hoja te daras cuenta que solo emite 20W en clase B lo que si es bueno para audio en todas sus frecuencias, pero cuando quieres sacarle los 70W que produce automaticamente cambia a clase H, con una distorcion superior a 10% y un amplificador clase H para audio en todas sus frecuencias suena feo, por ello se utiliza en su mayoria para amplificar frecuencias bajas.

Y de que si se va escuchar fuera del auto, depende en gran medida de la caja acustica que diseñes, yo te recomiendo la clasica bass reflex puedes diseñarla facilmente con WINISD, solo tiene que tener los parametros del woofer, yo utilice uno de la marca boschman de supuestamente 800W PMPO que es algo asi como 80W RMS pero el ampli lo llena perfecto, y si suena fuera del auto no al grado de retumbar como algunos locos pero si suena bien.
Deberias armar un ampli para subwoofer como el que subi y buscar otro integrado como alternativa para amplificar los medios y agudos.

Cualquier cosa con gusto te respondo ojala te sirva de algo la info


----------



## idperez

alfonsoj2021 dijo:


> muchachos necesito un buen filtro pasa bajo para mi amplificador ya lo arme suena bastante bien
> disculpen si estoy pidiendo algo que ya este publicado pero es que este foro es bastante largo y no he tenido tiempo de leer todos los comentarios
> 
> de ante mano gracias:::::::............



alfonso en q*UE* parte de monteria consiguio ese integrado espero respuestas estoy interesado en hacerlo


----------



## emarix

Benito2312 dijo:


> Hola emarix, pues mira yo te recomiendo que utilices un woofer de 10, yo lo he probado y va bien, pero respecto a lo que dice de usar un crossover para conectarle bajos medios y altos pues la verdad este integrado no va bien, porque no funciona bien para audio en todos los rangos de frecuencia, es decir casi esta diseñado para trabajar con frecuencias bajas, si te fijas en la hoja te daras cuenta que solo emite 20W en clase B lo que si es bueno para audio en todas sus frecuencias, pero cuando quieres sacarle los 70W que produce automaticamente cambia a clase H, con una distorcion superior a 10% y un amplificador clase H para audio en todas sus frecuencias suena feo, por ello se utiliza en su mayoria para amplificar frecuencias bajas.
> 
> Y de que si se va escuchar fuera del auto, depende en gran medida de la caja acustica que diseñes, yo te recomiendo la clasica bass reflex puedes diseñarla facilmente con WINISD, solo tiene que tener los parametros del woofer, yo utilice uno de la marca boschman de supuestamente 800W PMPO que es algo asi como 80W RMS pero el ampli lo llena perfecto, y si suena fuera del auto no al grado de retumbar como algunos locos pero si suena bien.
> Deberias armar un ampli para subwoofer como el que subi y buscar otro integrado como alternativa para amplificar los medios y agudos.
> 
> Cualquier cosa con gusto te respondo ojala te sirva de algo la info



emmm... no entendi muy bien alfinal
lo que me recomendas es que use esta potencia para los graves
y otra para medios y agudos?
y como hago eso?
osea como hago que una potencia reprodusca bajos, otra medios y agudos, con un crossover o q*U*e?
y c*O*mo seria el diagrama de conexion para la señal...

disculpa mi ignorancia...
no tenes un msn para dejarme?
 saludos!


----------



## R-Mario

Chale ya me toco TABLA, jajaja, mira a como yo te lo proponia es que usaras el TDA1562 con un filtro activo para subwoofer, como el que subi, a ese le conectas los dos conectores RCA de tu autoestereo porque internamente suma las dos señales  y luego compraras otro integrado como el STK4192 II cuya distorcion armonica es de 0.4% y a ese si le conectas el crossover y le conectas las bocinas de medios y altos, sirve que asi puedes ajustar la potencia del subwofer en relacion a la potencia de los medios y agudos, porque luego suena mucho el bajo y nada de lo demas y pues asi tampoco suena bonito, cabe aclarar que el STK es mucho mas cara que el TDA, aunque pensandolo bien no necesitas amplificar los medios y agudos porque yo pienso que con el mismo amplificador del autoestereo es mas que suficiente no crees, bueno te dejo una imagen de como lo tengo yo montado en el carro


----------



## emarix

Benito2312 dijo:


> Chale ya me toco TABLA, jajaja, mira a como yo te lo proponia es que usaras el TDA1562 con un filtro activo para subwoofer, como el que subi, a ese le conectas los dos conectores RCA de tu autoestereo porque internamente suma las dos señales  y luego compraras otro integrado como el STK4192 II cuya distorcion armonica es de 0.4% y a ese si le conectas el crossover y le conectas las bocinas de medios y altos, sirve que asi puedes ajustar la potencia del subwofer en relacion a la potencia de los medios y agudos, porque luego suena mucho el bajo y nada de lo demas y pues asi tampoco suena bonito, cabe aclarar que el STK es mucho mas cara que el TDA, aunque pensandolo bien no necesitas amplificar los medios y agudos porque yo pienso que con el mismo amplificador del autoestereo es mas que suficiente no crees, bueno te dejo una imagen de como lo tengo yo montado en el carro



Hola benito, te cometno que toda la info que me estas dando realmente me esta sirviendo de mucho...
ahora mi duda es la siguiente
tengo un SANYO SYC008M3
aca te dejo el manual:
http://sanyo.com.ar/site/descargas/manuales/pdf/Autoestéreo/MANUAL SANYO SYC008M3.pdf
Si te vas a la pagina 5, estan las salidas que tiene el stereo...

Bien, te paso a comentar...
Respecto a lo que dices, me parece bastante interesante, el de tener una potencia para el woofer, y usar para los agudos y medios la potencia ya entregada por el stereo...
Ahora bien, tengo la verguenza de volverte a molestar, y es que sucede lo siguiente

Tengo una caja rectangular, la cual cuenta con:
Dos woofers, y dos tweeters...
Tiene 2 salidas de cada lado...

Bien, eso es lo que tengo por ahora
lo que me gustaria tambien es agregarle 2 parlantes para los medios, y 2 cornetas para los agudos...

Ahora, dado el manual del stereo con que cuento, y dado la idea del material que pienso usar, serias tan amable de volverme a hacer un esquema?
para facilitarte las cosas, ya hise un dibujo, conel que solo tendrias que poner los "cables"

http://yfrog.com/2psinttulo1ilsj


----------



## R-Mario

Ok mira primero yo pienso y digo esto porque el gusto se rompe en genero, que una caja acustica a no ser que sea para audio en el hogar, no deberia llevar mesclados bocinas para bajos, medios y agudos en la misma caja, el las bocinas para hogar ya es otra cosa, pero en audio para carros pues no va asi, veras las frecuencias bajas producidas por un woofer son del orden de 30 - 300Hz ese tipo de frecuencia cuando se reproducen se dispersan por todos lados "No son direccionales" por eso los woofer se colocan en la cajuela porque no es necesario que apunten hacia el receptor "el humano", por ello meter un tweeter en la cajuela no te sirve de nada porque a diferencia de las bajas frecuencias las altas si son muy direccionales por lo que tienes que apuntarlas directo hacia el receptor para que se escuchen bien, pero bueno suponiendo que ese no es el caso y que forzosamente quieres conectar lo que tienes yo lo haria asi como en la imagen que te dejo.
Por cierto las salidas del estereo amplificadas supongo que las usarias para amplificar las bocinas que ya lleva integradas el carro.
Nota la frecuencia de corte para el subwoofer seria de 300Hz, el filtro es de segundo orden
Ojala te sirva para que te des una idea sale nos vemos


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Por favor a ver si alguien sabe el precio y la forma facil de conseguir hojala que haya otro compatriota por aca
> arriba PERU



Bueno nadie tiene la respuesta creo
felicitacines a todos los que lo armaron y ahora les esta funcionando


----------



## R-Mario

Ujule amigo pos yo soy de mexico yo tengo 3 de esos integrados con gusto te regalaba uno pero imaginate te saldria mas caro pagar el envio no crees, porque no los buscas en algun distribuidor grande como digi key quisas ahi lo encuentres aunque no dudo que sean mas caros, los que yo compre me costaron 50 pesos mexicanos


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, como les va?? queria preguntarles..
esos dos capacitores de mas y los dos diodos.. hacen la gran diferencia? se siente al oido?? les pregunto esto, porque tengo pensado hacer unos cuantos amplis.. y en la cantidad es bastante dinero..
Ojala haya alguien que haya probado las dos opciones..
Saludosss


----------



## santiago61

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, como les va?? queria preguntarles..
> esos dos capacitores de mas y los dos diodos.. hacen la gran diferencia? se siente al oido?? les pregunto esto, porque tengo pensado hacer unos cuantos amplis.. y en la cantidad es bastante dinero..
> Ojala haya alguien que haya probado las dos opciones..
> Saludosss



Leiste paginas atras del hilo?? sino lo hiciste te recomiendo que lo hagas...se despejaran tus dudas...ya se hablo del tema....


----------



## R-Mario

Hola que tal, aque diagrama te refieres, si te refieres a los dos capacitores de 4700uF 25V si son neceserios porque se utilizan en el circuito que se encarga de producir un voltaje simetrico que es con el que funciona el circuito, si no los pones no va funcionar


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, Benito, me referia a poner dos capacitores en paralelo junto con los otros dos que ya estan.. osea formar casi 10.000 microF, fijate que en el primer post, esta el circuito..
Saludoss


----------



## R-Mario

La verdad depende de dos factores, si vas a usar una fuente con tranformador la respuesta es si, si calculas las capacitancias que se deben usar para cuando pretendes consumir 10A que es lo que consume aproximadamente este integrado te va a salir eso "algunos ingenieros hacen la estimacion de que se necesitan al menos 1000uF por cada amper" de ahi que para 10A pues necesites 10000uF, ahora bien si lo vas a utilizarlo en tu automovil, en realidad no hace falta, la bateria por si misma es una corriente muy estable para ese consumo de corriente "10A" claro esto ya no se hace cierto cuando quieres sacarle 60A, si este es tu caso yo te recomiendo que solo coloques uno de 4700uF en paralelo con un ceramico de 0.1uF esta es otra estimacion, pero da buenos resultados para que se introdusca ruido al amplificador "Un automovil es bastante ruidoso" de hecho te recomiendo que le pongas un filtro pasabajas para eliminar al maximo cualquier ruido, para ello puedes poner un circuito LC es decir una bobina en paralelo con un capacitor

En resumen si lo vas usar en tu carro NO, si lo vas a usar en tu casa SI


----------



## Cacho

Benito, los condensadores estos NO son los de filtrado de la fuente (ahí aplica lo de los 100uF/A).

Estos condensadores los usa como fuente cuando pasa de Clase B (¿o AB?) a Clase H. Los descarga a través de los rieles superiores de alimentación.
Más capacidad ahí implica más energía disponible en los picos (cuando entra a trabajar la Clase H) y eso le permite acomodar picos más largos.
Con 4700uF se queda justito, con 10000uF tiene un poco más de aire (bueno, corriente si queremos ser exactos ) para aguantarse los sacudones de la música.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario

Hola Cacho

Benito, los condensadores estos NO son los de filtrado de la fuente (ahí aplica lo de los 100uF/A).

Precisamente por ello le especifique que de cual hablaba y el dijo:
me referia a poner dos capacitores en paralelo junto con los otros dos que ya estan

Por eso deduje que se referia a los filtros de entrada, ademas en realidad si te fijas bien en la datasheet es perfectamente funcional con 4700uF por que usar valores mas grandes implica una impedancia inicial mas elevada lo que podria con el tiempo dañar el circuito inversor del integrado, y tambien usar valores muy grandes se producen efectos de armonicos y oscilaciones lo que mas que ayudar puede empeorar.

Pero bueno perdon por mi mal entendido, de todos modos creo que la explicacion que le di puede entenderse y elegir lo que le convenga mejor,


----------



## creizlein

Bueno les cuento que sigo con problemas con mi apli, le puse una resistencia de 1k al led de encendido como correspondia y en la entrada REM le pongo tanto +12v o +6v (lo saco de una fuente de PC) y el led se enciende correctamente, pero no logro hacer que salga nada por las bornera de salida.

Estando la entrada desconectada, en las borneras de salida tengo 0.210v en ambas, y cuando conecto la entrada de audio esto no cambia en lo absoluto... incluso ninguno de los componentes llega siquiera a tomar temperatura o calentar ni un poquito.

Lo que me llama la atención un poco es que, de los otros 2 leds (los que salen del TDA) uno de ellos se enciende un poco, con una tensión de 1.6v, el otro queda 100% apagado, pero el de la izquierda (el de mas al borde de la placa digamos) queda asi, como queriendo prender...

Alguien me puede dar una mano a ver que puede estar mal? ya verifique todas las pistas otra vez y no hay cortos, las fotos se pueden ver en el post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/358630/ _que las subi, y estoy bastante descolocado no se por donde seguir.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola creiz, muy rara tu situación. Los componentes y las pistas parecería estar todo en orden, además es muy extraño que ninguno de los canales funcione.
1º Estás seguro que son transistores BC559? Están en correcto estado? Asegurate que sean PNP (medilos) y con la distribución de pines correctas, sino no va a arrancar nunca el ampli.
2º De dónde estás sacando el audio? Probaste otra señal?

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Mariano, te cuento que revise bien los transistores por las dudas y si son 559, y estan en la posicion correcta, si los mido tengo 12v entre masa y la del medio y 4.45v aproximadamente entre masa y la del otro extremo.. (las patitas hablo)..

La señal de audio la estoy sacando de un MP4 y ya me asegure de que estuviera bien eso.

Lo mas raro es que ningún componente llega a levantar temperatura, no? 
Algo mas que pueda probar o medir?

Pregunta, los 2 leds en el PCB, cuando deberían prender? al recibir señal de audio?


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá la tensión en el pin 4 (entre ese pin y masa), con más de 4.2[V] el 1562 opera normalmente. Si la tensión es menor a eso, se encuentra en estado de "mute". Si llegás a tener menos de 4.2[V] (o un valor cercano), bajá el valor de la R de 100[K], ponele 47[K].

PD: los leds de status no deberían encender nunca, sólo un destello al encender el ampli y luego permanecen apagados. Si quedan encendidos es porque hay alguna falla, o también destellan cuando detecta clipping a la salida, en la app note está explicado todo eso (sección 2.3). 
Si están apagados es porque no hay problema, por eso quiero que revises la parte del encendido remoto.

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, medí la tensión entre el pin 4 y masa y tengo 4.4[V] , por lo tanto se ve que no esta en modo mute... pero sigue sin salir nada por el out. También medí la tensión en las borneras de out y tengo 0.2[V] sin importar si aplico señal de entrada o no, esto sirve de ayuda?

Respecto a los leds de estado, nunca llegan a "parpadear" cuando prendo en ampli, lo único que logro ver es que uno de ellos (el que esta sobre el borde del PCB) queda atenuado, levemente prendido, constantemente, como dije antes.

El otro esta siempre apagado, y nunca siquiera llega a parpadear al conectar la señal de REM.

Podría pensar que es un TDA defectuoso, pero al pasar lo mismo con ambas señales me parece raro no? (digo, no me anda ni R ni L)...
Algo mas que pueda medir para ayudar? Igual otra vez verifique todas las pistas y parecen estar todas bien, no hay cortos ni nada extraño....


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. parecerían estar muertos ambos, cosa muy rara, a menos que te hayas mandado alguna... 
No los alimentaste al revés en algún momento?

Otra puede ser que siga sin salir del estado de mute con esos 4.4[V] que medís, así que hacé la prueba de cambiar las resistencias de 100K, por 47K.

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

creizlein dijo:


> Bueno, medí la tensión entre el pin 4 y masa y tengo 4.4[V] , por lo tanto se ve que no esta en modo mute... pero sigue sin salir nada por el out. También medí la tensión en las borneras de out y tengo 0.2[V] sin importar si aplico señal de entrada o no, esto sirve de ayuda?
> 
> Respecto a los leds de estado, nunca llegan a "parpadear" cuando prendo en ampli, lo único que logro ver es que uno de ellos (el que esta sobre el borde del PCB) queda atenuado, levemente prendido, constantemente, como dije antes.
> 
> El otro esta siempre apagado, y nunca siquiera llega a parpadear al conectar la señal de REM.
> 
> Podría pensar que es un TDA defectuoso, pero al pasar lo mismo con ambas señales me parece raro no? (digo, no me anda ni R ni L)...
> Algo mas que pueda medir para ayudar? Igual otra vez verifique todas las pistas y parecen estar todas bien, no hay cortos ni nada extraño....




Yo he armado tal cual la plaqueta propuesta por Mariano y andan al pelo,pero me paso que una de las que arme fallo el integrado habiendolo comprado del mismo lugar donde no fallaron y no arranco por ninguna forma,asi que se me ocurre cambiar el integrado.
Cuando cambie el integrado comprado en otro lugar note que los pines del mismo eran mas firmes que los del que me fallo,es decir que me pudo haber tocado uno de los tantos truchos que a veces andan pululando.
Te mando un abrazo y suerte...

Atte.blas.


----------



## creizlein

mnicolau dijo:


> Otra puede ser que siga sin salir del estado de mute con esos 4.4[V] que medís, así que hacé la prueba de cambiar las resistencias de 100K, por 47K.



Bueno, te cuento que probé hacer ese cambio y no hubo buenos resultados, si bien la tensión subió de 4.4[V] a 4.6[V] sigue sin funcionar.
Hoy de todas formas, confiando en que el PCB esta probado y anda me digne a armar el otro (quería hacer 2 iguales) y ya tenia la placa impresa, por lo tanto agarre componentes nuevos y con sumo cuidado arme uno desde cero, y, al probarlo, el resultado es idéntico al primero !! Me quería matar.

Los 2 leds de estado queda atenuados, apenas prendidos, con una tensión de 1.6[V] 
En el PIN 4 del TDA tengo aprox. 4.6 - 4.7v en ambos.
Entre los pines del extremo de los BC559 también tengo 4.6v (entre la pata 1 y 3 digamos).
Entre los pines de los CAP de 100nF tengo 5.0v
En la borneras de salida, tenga o no conectada señal de entrada siempre tengo 0.20v

El único cambio que hice, que no creo que influya, es que en lugar de poner una resistencia de 4.7k puse una de 6.8k porque no tenia mas de 4.7... pero bueno, el primero que hice si tiene las de 4.7 y hace lo mismo....

Ahora si la verdad necesitaría un poco mas de ayuda para poder identificar que es lo que esta mal, porque ya descarte toda posible falla de los componentes asumo...


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, me retracto de todo lo dicho y les cuento que finalmente pude hacerlo andar... a los 2, ninguno de los 2 estaba mal hecho, era solo un *HORROR* (porque esto no califica como error siquiera) humano de que no estaba alimentando bien el ampli y no me daba cuenta...


----------



## mnicolau

Pequeño detalle ese... 

Saludos


----------



## Juanillomola

Muy buenas, os quería preguntar una cosa, mi idea es montar un amplificador con dos tda1562 que ya tengo comprados, los usaré para un subwoofer de doble bobina de 30Wrms cada bobina en un coche.

Para ello me gustaría montar el filtro burky y los dos tda1652, he ido leyendo las páginas de este post y he pensado usar el esquema por Nicolau 



Y el filtro burky, imagino que este pedacito:



Mis preguntas son:

1 si me valdría para remote simplemente un positivo bajo llave a el rem de la placa de Nicolau.
2 si puedo armar el filtro burky y simplemente conectar sus salidas a la entrada de la placa de los tda de Nicolau
3 si debería poner unos condensadores mayores pues es para un subwoofer.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## R-Mario

La primera es es SI de hecho puedes usar el mismo cable remoto del autoestereo
La segunda tambien es SI pero debes colocarlos de preferencia en la misma placa o no muy separado y con buenos filtro en la alimentacion del filtro
La tercera, no es necesario la datasheet dice que es perfectamente funcional para cualquier tipo de carga colocando capacitores de 4700uf, ademas usar mas grandes puedes provocar oscilaciones parasita por culpa de los capacitores exageradamente grandes

Y en mi opinion porque no armas el circuito completo el de la segunda imagen, yo lo arme y funciona de mil maravillas


----------



## Juanillomola

Gracias Benito, pues no monto el de burky completo porque lei por aquí que distorsiona más, me gustaría hacer la parte de Nicolau que creo que además está optimizado para graves y además es que no sé bien como añadir el segundo TDA a ese circuito, no tengo mucha experiencia en diseño de circuitos y me lio con nada.

No entiendo qué filtros dices de poner en la alimentación del filtro.


----------



## R-Mario

A pues en un filtro es muy facil que se indroduscan ruidos sobre todo en un automovil por eso te decia que colocaras una capacitores ceramicos lo mas cerca de los operacionales del filtro.

Respecto a la distorsion que dices que tiene el circuito, pues yo te puedo decir que es mentira, si te das cuenta la parte del amplificador es el mismo que en el datasheet y el que todos utilizan, algunos solo agregan mas capacitores que muchas veces ni vale para nada

En fin gustos de cada quien en lo personal estoy contento con el circuito completo de Burky


----------



## mnicolau

Benito2312 dijo:


> algunos solo agregan mas capacitores que muchas veces ni vale para nada



No estás teniendo en cuenta el principio de funcionamiento del TDA1562 y la importancia de las lift supply. Leé el app note que está en el 1º post y en página 21 tenés una gráfica de "Pout" de acuerdo a la capacidad de las lift. En este ampli ayuda un poco agregar mayor capacidad en las lift, sobre todo en los picos de bajas frecuencias.

Saludos


----------



## Juanillomola

Ves bien lo que puse Mnicolau? el remote de tu placa imagino que apaga los amplificadores claro, pero para el filtro me convendría poner otro?, ves que sea buena combinación filtro más placa de subs?, antes de comprar los condensadores me gustaría saber si es mejor que monte unos mayores, gracias.


----------



## R-Mario

Si pero recuerda que analisando los transitorios tambien debe haber un limite en las capacitancias porque si no en el mismo capacitor se generan ruidos que terminan afectando mas que ayudando, ahora segun entiendo este integrado utiliza un circuito interno que se encarga de generar el voltaje simetrico necesario para trabajar en clase AB entonces agregar mas capacitores en paralelo hacen que se redusca la impedancia inicial y cuando se enciende el integrado se puede generar debido a los transitorios altisimas corrientes picos que pueden destruir el integrado, por eso en las fuentes con transformador donde luego hacen eso de poner capacitores de 10000uF "para que con trabajos le saquen 3A" hasta se puede apreciar el sumbido de sus espiras al cargar los capacitores, lo que con el tiempo va deteriorando el transformador.

Yo digo que con los 4700uF esta bien o almenos yo lo he probado con la compu inyectando señales de baja frecuencia "30 - 80" y jala perfecto y no se aprecia recortes ni ruidos ni nada de eso.

Asi que en general no crean que por poner mas capacitores a un circuito va a funciona mejor.


----------



## mnicolau

Juan, para no complicarte demasiado te diría que armés la placa de burky donde ya tenés todo integrado. Si querés experimentar luego, agregás mayor capacidad a ambas "lift supply" (no te olvides agregar los diodos schottkys cuando lo hagas).

Benito, de nuevo... te recomiendo leer la App Note para que veas cómo trabaja este IC.

PD: Te coloco unos párrafos de la App:


> The lift capacitors are used to store the energy which is needed to lift the supply
> voltage when the output power exceeds 10W.
> The capacitance of the capacitors will determine the continuous output power at low
> frequencies.
> The larger the capacitance, the higher the continuous output power at low
> frequencies.
> Optimum performance can be achieved with 22000  mF lifter capacitors. Higher
> values do not contribute noticeably to higher output powers at low frequencies.
> Apart from the capacitance, the ESR (Equivalent Series Resistance) of the
> capacitors is important.



Saludos


----------



## chelo579

Hola amigos, estoy por armarme el ampli y tengo 2 dudas:
-cuando compre los diodos schottkys me vendieron unos que dicen IN5822, PUEDE QUE ANDEN? 
-para conectar el ampli debo mandar +12v al +, masa a - y puedo en vez de conectarlo al rele del estereo de mi auto, poner una llave comun, entre el + (+12v) y el rem? si no me entienden hago un dibujito con paint... 
graciass...


----------



## Juanillomola

mnicolau dijo:


> Juan, para no complicarte demasiado te diría que armés la placa de burky donde ya tenés todo integrado. Si querés experimentar luego, agregás mayor capacidad a ambas "lift supply" (no te olvides agregar los diodos schottkys cuando lo hagas).
> 
> Saludos



Mi idea era hacer esa placa doble tuya, necesito dos amplificadores, y meter la señal a tu placa previamente pasada por el filtro burky modificado que propones para así que suene mejor el subwoofer y de paso poder regular el volumen:



Si no lo tengo equivocado:
-En Amarillo y negro dibujo la señal pasando del filtro a los amplis
-En azul una forma en que pienso que podría usar el remote tanto para filtro como para amplis Metería el positivo por tanto directo a los amplificadores)
-En verde pregunto si te refieres a esos diodos con los schottkys

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Juanillomola dijo:


> Si no lo tengo equivocado:
> -En Amarillo y negro dibujo la señal pasando del filtro a los amplis
> -En azul una forma en que pienso que podría usar el remote tanto para filtro como para amplis Metería el positivo por tanto directo a los amplificadores)
> -En verde pregunto si te refieres a esos diodos con los schottkys
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda.



Bien, está correcto el dibujo. La impedancia de entrada del 1562 es alta así que no deberías tener problema en conectar ambos a la misma salida del filtro. La alimentación (en azul), la conectaste directo a 12[V], de esa forma estaría el filtro siempre alimentado, igualmente no es un inconveniente eso... Lo ideal sería utilizar un NPN, que tome la señal desde REM y conecte el filtro al mismo tiempo que encienden los amplis, pero así como lo dibujaste va a andar bien igual.
Los diodos schottkys efectivamente son esos que marcaste.

PD: te faltaría conectar la masa del filtro.

Saludos


----------



## Juanillomola

Sí bueno la masa no la puse porque no tenía duda con ella , muchas gracias de verdad, mañana voy a por los componentes y a ver qué tal, los tda me los tienen que traer y postearé lo que haga!


----------



## chelo579

Chicos, termine de armar el amplificador, pero tuve un problema... o no, no se. Tengo conectado la bateria a +v y a masa. cuando conecto el rem a el +v se prenden los dos led "rojos" un toque y se apagan, que es como deberia ser creo. pero la duda la tengo de cuando se deberia prender el led "verde", xq nunca me prendio. bueno, entonecs yo de porfiado, le inyecte sonido a 1 de los canales y un bafle a la salida y noto que el led rojo de ese canal cuando distorsiona se prende, que tambien deberia ser asi creo, pero no suena y no se que puede ser, si alguien me da una manito se lo agradezco!


----------



## IxMagoxI

hola gente , quisiera hacer una preg, ando mirando para hacerme un amplificador para un subwoofer foxtex de 12" de 400w max, quisiera saber si este TDA1562 en 12v con bateria de auto o una fuente de pc que tengo que tira 16A andaria bien ? , gracias  saludos


----------



## elseba87

Hola, antes queda nada como siempre gracias por el aporte y pcb's!
Armé el ampli con el TDA1562Q en el pcb de mnicolau la versión mono del 1er post, y no hay vuelta para que funcione y arranque...  Revisé todo, pistas, cortos, componentes y en eso encontré un error (creo...) en el pdf, la resistencia del led de diagnostico esta de 47K cuando tiene que ser de 4K7 que esta así en la versión estéreo y elektor...
Antes y despúes de cambiar el valor de la resistencia, al encender el ampli queda encendido a medias el led de diagnóstico y no tiene que ser así... 
Medí las tensiones (estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc) en Vcc y GND ok, el remote también ok... en la pata 4 del TDA tengo 7.35v y en la salida 30mV...
Estoy desorientado para buscar la falla... podrá ser por colocar mal el valor esa resistencia que se halla quemado el TDA? por donde busco que esta mal, alguna idea? El TDA lo soldé con cuidado de no calentar de más y los diodos puse 1N5821. Adjunto algunas fotos del ampli montado en gabinete para si alguien ve o me ayuda...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no hay problema con el tema del valor de resistencia, con 47K no iba a ser suficiente la corriente para que encienda el led correctamente. Creo que había subido el pdf con esa corrección antes, pero debe estar perdida entre las páginas, por las dudas lo vuelvo a hacer acá.
Si algún *mod *pasa por acá lo puede *actualizar en el 1º post* por favor.

Lo probaste antes de colocarlo en el gabinete? Por los valores que mediste, estaría trabajando correctamente, revisá la entrada y salida de audio, que no se hayan aflojado las soldaduras. Suele pasar al soldar así los cables a la placa, conviene colocar alguna terminal y ahí soldar el cable para que no haya movimiento en la soldadura de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Hola mariano, no al ampli no lo probé antes de montar en el gabinete... Volví a re re re re revisar todo, conexiones, soldaduras, pistas, cortos, falsos contactos y nada, no funciona... y sigue prendiendo el led de dignostic (prende suave pero prende). Es el segundo TDA que pruebo, el anterior fue también con la resistencia de 47K y con este también pero ahora ya la cambié...
está bien la tensión de 7.33V en el PIN4 del integrado? alguna otra cosa a medir?
gracias!!!


----------



## Juanillomola

Buenas de nuevo, me surge una duda, tengo ya los componentes y estoy justo haciendo la placa, pero me encuentro con que el 2x25K tiene solo 3 pines marcados en el esquema, teniendo como tiene 6, hay que puentearlos de algún modo?.


Las dudas son:
1.- Qué pines coloco de los 6 en esos 3 agujeros marcados?, además me lo dieron de 2x22K, espero que no haya problema.

2.-Por otro lado los condesadores de 100nF no me los dieron cerámicos, sino de un plástico amarillo, pasa algo por eso?

Gracias.


----------



## Agustinw

Hola estoy penando en construir un amplificador que funcione a 12v y estube vieendo el tda1562 que a 12v obtendria 50w aprox con un consumo de 8 a 10Amperios.este lo conectaria a una fuente de pc de 20A y luego de probarlo y ver copmo queda quizas arme otro para tener mas potencia,ya que dicen que los graves tiran 30w aprox.
¿En que precio ronda el circuito?
¿como es la calidad de este?
¿alguien tiene experiencia con este circuito?


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué has leído sobre esto? Pregunto para no recomendarte nada repetido...

Saludos


----------



## Agustinw

Lo que quiero averiguar es si me conviene por precio y resultado hacer un amplificador tda 1562 o 1554 o algun otro amplificador de 12v que de buen resultado


----------



## chacarock

pienso que mas que conveniencia, tendrias que ver que necesitas, donde lo utilizaras, cuanto tienes para invertir, y esas cosas

saludos


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, que tal? me surgió un problemita, espero que me puedan ayudar..

Ya hace un tiempo que hice el ampli (con el circuito del primer post, de elektor) y me funciona de maravilla, hace poco le agregue un pre que lo posteó mnicolau y anda de 10!

La cosa, es que se me ocurrió hacer 2 amplis mas, pero esta vez los hice con un circuito que posteó mnicolau que tiene para encender el ampli con el stereo. y le integré en la misma plaqueta el pre que ya venia usando..
El problema es que cuando le doy volumen distorciona mucho y casi no alcanza a prender el led (empieza a distorcionar a la mitad de volumen que me da el otro circuito), el problema encima es que en los dos amplis me hace lo mismo!
Alguien sabe que puede ser? a alguien le paso?
Con respecto a la alimentacion es con la bateria del auto, esta puesto exactamente igual al que me funcionaba bien
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Abajo subo fotos del circuito del ampli y fotos de los amplis hechos..
Saludoss


----------



## Agustinw

necesito ayuda arme el ampli tda 1562 de el primer mensaje el que dice elektor, la placa quedo muy bien le di una cuantas revisadas y puse todo los componentes de ig*U*al valor y el tda 1562q .
cuando lo voy a probar conecto el parlante a la salida y lo alimento con una fuente de pc de 20A a 12v, pero el led se man*T*iene encendido y el parlante solo produce un pequeño sonido al desconectarlo.temperatura levanta un poco asi que seguro que algo esta funcionando lo conecto a un mp3 y al reproducir no produce sonido alguno ya revise las salidas a traz luz a ver que nada se me pu*E*ntee entre si. no s*E* que hacer estoy desesperado me gaste 36 pesos y no los quiero derrochar


----------



## Fogonazo

Agustinw dijo:


> necesito ayuda arme el ampli tda 1562 de el primer mensaje el que dice elektor, la placa quedo muy bien le di una cuantas revisadas y puse todo los componentes de ig*U*al valor y el tda 1562q .
> cuando lo voy a probar conecto el parlante a la salida y lo ali....


Foto del montaje vista superior y del lado cobre.


----------



## Agustinw

Aqui estan las img aunque parezca que todo esta en corto por las soldaduras no es asi ya testie la continuidad y observe con una lupa y a traz luz y nada se une.


----------



## mnicolau

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? me surgió un problemita, espero que me puedan ayudar..



Hola, antes que nada, cambiá la resistencia de 47K que está en serie con el led de estado, debe ser de 4.7K, como se ha comentado en posts anteriores.

La distorsión que comentás puede ser oscilación producida por la combinación ampli+pre que realizaste. Tenés una pista de señal que dá toda la vuelta a la placa y es bastante larga, eso te puede traer problemas, intentá colocar un cable directo desde la salida del pre hasta la entrada del ampli. 

Saludos


----------



## creizlein

Bueno, luego de tener todo funcionando ahora si me puse las pilas y comparto con ustedes el proyecto terminado, fue un tanto complicado meterlo en esta caja, que fue la mas linda que conseguir pero el espacio era demasiado justo, como veran, el disipador quedo bastante chancho porque no entraba, pero igual no se ve, y si veo que no es suficiente y me recalienta entonces igual puedo poner todavía un FAN en la parte de adelante para que tire aire, pero como la caja es ventilada espero que no tenga problema.

Todavía no lo instale en el auto, pero las pruebas que hice afuera dieron muy buen resultado y no calienta en lo absoluto, lo cual es muy bueno.

Adjunto las fotos, espero les guste y muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, el proyecto esta genial!.

PD: Comparto mi experiencia, que me dio muy muy buen resultado el usar un cepillo de alambre fino en el PCB luego de hacer las soldaduras para sacar todos los restos de resina del propio estaño y dejar las soldaduras mas limpias, y luego como protector utilice un barniz en spray, y la verdad los resultados son buenos para mi gusto.


----------



## Agustinw

Eh vuelto a hacer la placa y a soldar todo esta vez mucho mejor que anteriormente pero igual no funciona,sera el tda 1562 que vino fallado?¿me arriesgo a comprar otro? aviso que volvi a hacer la impresion de la placa esta vez mejor detalladas las pistas pero sigue igual

ah aclaro que lo estoy conectando a un mp3 comun y corriente sin preampli

ah ahjora que esteve viendo el tda mio tiene el simbolo de philips alineado con las letras que dice tda 1562.
estube leyendo por el foro y algunos dicen que el simbolo debe estar a desnibel que las letras


----------



## yoelmauri

Gracias mariano!! siempre atento!
Voy a cambiar la resistencia del led y probar lo del cable..
la combinacion del pre con el ampli de elektor me anda de 10, de ahi la duda..
despues cuento como me fué


----------



## CAYSER

saludos Agustinw, y si empleas o usas el diseño del circuito impreso que propone mariano ,creo que ya te hubiera ayudado,a un pienso que estas a tiempo de cambiar ,y te sacas de duda por completo si funciona o no el integrado ,no crees,suerte .


----------



## jorge morales

Aqui les dejo a su consideracion un esquema de un subamplificdor, esta completo, saludos


----------



## german_chimy

Buenas gente, la verdad hace mucho tiempo diria algo de uno 2 años, que vengo siguiendo este post... 
Primero que nada mariano la verdad muy buena tu participación en el foro, donde busco algo apareces, excelente, y por la demas gente, tambien tienen muy buenos aportes...
Esta vez quiero dejar unos diseños de PCB, propios a lso cuales les agrege borneras, capacitores adicionales para las lift y diodos Schokty, para aumentar la calidad del equipo.
el pcb NO POSEE PUENTES, la mayor parte de la placa esta compuesta de un plano a tierra, lo que disminuira ruidos, no hay ángulos de 45º por las mismas razones. Es un aporte que quiero realizar, espero que sea bienvenido en el foro. Yo lo arme con un integrado viejo (philips de los buenos), y el amplificador sale andando de primera.

Fue diseñado en proteus, adjunto los archivos por si alguien quiere mejorarlos. Aquí van algunas imágenes y los pdf para imprimir junto con las medidas reales.


----------



## creizlein

Les cuento que ya tengo instalado el ampli de mnicolau en el auto y anda de maravillas, la verdad no me puedo quejar ya que apenas si calienta, el disipador va muy bien y la caja de plástico quedo perfecta!.
Ahora, como todo proyecto nuevo, ya lo quiero mejorar, y tengo un par de dudas bastante básicas que quizás me puedan ayudar a resolver.

1) Cuando el ampli prende los parlantes hacen un "TUC" (ruido) que no esta bueno... esto se puede resolver de alguna forma? Yo tengo conectada la señal de REM del stereo y la corriente viene directo de la batería, previo un fusible de 20[A].

2) Tengo ruido de alternador... muy leve e imperceptible cuando se sube el volumen pero cuando el sonido queda en mute se siente, parece un turbo en el auto, hay forma de eliminarlo en el PCB o lo mejor es poner un filtro de ruido en la entrada de corriente?

3) Por ultimo, quiero agregarle un "pre" simple, para poder controlar la ganancia (la idea es atenuar la ganancia y poder subir el stereo al máximo sin que saturen los parlantes) para esto, se me ocurrio hacer el Pre Simple de Mariano que _esta aqui _... la pregunta bien chota es... esto va conectado a la entrada del ampli, verdad?,  O sea, de la radio al pre y del pre al ampli y del ampli al parlante, es correcto? . 
Les comento como dato que estoy usando la salida de baja de la radio, y ya esta filtrada a >125Hz por la propia unidad, asique no tiene casi nada de bajos, esos van directo para la potencia del sub.


----------



## djwash

Buenas, quisiera hacerles una consulta, en el caso de montar dos (2) TDA1562Q en el mismo disipador, es necesario aislar con mica ambos CI del disipador??

Desde ya muchas gracias.. Saludos.


----------



## german_chimy

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, quisiera hacerles una consulta, en el caso de montar dos (2) TDA1562Q en el mismo disipador, es necesario aislar con mica ambos CI del disipador??
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.. Saludos.



Hola, en realidad el en el disipador estaria unido a GND, (sin aislación), por lo tanto, sino aislas ambos disipadores de GND, no seria necesario 2 micas para los CI. La mica la usas para evitar un cortocircuito entre el disipador y algun componenete o cable sueltos. En mi opinion es buena opción no aislar los disipadores , si el circuito esta bien aislado y asi habría mayor cantidad de superficio con masa para eliminar posibles ruidos. Si alguien cree lo contrario, espero sus opiniones.


----------



## djwash

german_chimy dijo:


> Hola, en realidad el en el disipador estaria unido a GND, (sin aislación), por lo tanto, sino aislas ambos disipadores de GND, no seria necesario 2 micas para los CI. La mica la usas para evitar un cortocircuito entre el disipador y algun componenete o cable sueltos. En mi opinion es buena opción no aislar los disipadores , si el circuito esta bien aislado y asi habría mayor cantidad de superficio con masa para eliminar posibles ruidos. Si alguien cree lo contrario, espero sus opiniones.



La cuestion es que tengo 2 CI, y un (1) disipador, quiero montar ambos CI en dicho disipador.
Midiendo con el tester la parte de atras del CI no marca 0 Ohm con respecto a GND, marca 39 Ohm, desconozco por que pasa esto, pero he tenido problemas de ruido (feos) al no aislar el CI del disipador.

Gracias por la ayuda, procedere a aislar ambos CI, luego pondre fotos..


----------



## german_chimy

djwash dijo:


> La cuestion es que tengo 2 CI, y un (1) disipador, quiero montar ambos CI en dicho disipador.
> Midiendo con el tester la parte de atras del CI no marca 0 Ohm con respecto a GND, marca 39 Ohm, desconozco por que pasa esto, pero he tenido problemas de ruido (feos) al no aislar el CI del disipador.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda, procedere a aislar ambos CI, luego pondre fotos..



Hola, la verdad hice el comentario sin saber si realmente el pind de GND esta conectado al encapsulado metalico.. hice unas mediciones y realmente no esta conectado internamente... Ahora si te recomiendo aislar los 2 IC, ya que puede producir problemas y hasta dañar ambos IC. Saludos, luego contanos tu experiencia con el circuito.
Recomiendo alimentarlo con una fuente por encima de 12 volt, muy buena corriente y ante fallas agregar capacitores en la entrada de tension para estabilizarlo...


----------



## Agucasta

Una pregunta, bastante loca. 

Para una fuente de audio, al rectificar, luego se la FILTRA con capacitores electrolíticos.
Para una batería de auto: Hace falta ese FILTRADO? como se coloca? Y como se calcula?


----------



## german_chimy

agucasta89 dijo:


> Una pregunta, bastante loca.
> 
> Para una fuente de audio, al rectificar, luego se la FILTRA con capacitores electrolíticos.
> Para una batería de auto: Hace falta ese FILTRADO? como se coloca? Y como se calcula?



Hola, el filtrado que mensionas es el utilizado luego de rectificar, en una bateria de auto, no existe la necesidad de filtrar, debido que la misma ya es una fuente continua. Pero a mi parecer, lo ideal es colocar igualmente capacitores entre la entrada de VCC y GND, para refuerzos. En una etapa de filtrado de una fuente convensional el valor del capacitor empleado es de 2000 µf cada 1 Amper de consumo. para esta etapa de audio te recomendaría utilizar un capacitor de 4700 o 6800 µf para la alimentación y un capacitor cerámico de 100 nf (104) en paralelo para suprimir ruidos en la fuente. Saludos



			
				german_chimy dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el filtrado que mensionas es el utilizado luego de rectificar, en una bateria de auto, no existe la necesidad de filtrar, debido que la misma ya es una fuente continua. Pero a mi parecer, lo ideal es colocar igualmente capacitores entre la entrada de VCC y GND, para refuerzos. En una etapa de filtrado de una fuente convensional el valor del capacitor empleado es de 2000 µf cada 1 Amper de consumo. para esta etapa de audio te recomendaría utilizar un capacitor de 4700 o 6800 µf para la alimentación y un capacitor cerámico de 100 nf (104) en paralelo para suprimir ruidos en la fuente. Saludos


Perdon no es en la fuente es en la bateria...


----------



## idperez

compañeros del foro será que este circuito funciona


----------



## chacarock

comparalo con los esquemas de el comienzo del post, peor parece ser el mismo  diseño del datashet

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Seguro que funciona ese esquema. Es el mismo del datasheet, como dice chacarock, pero mi duda es "para qué" querés usar ese diagrama, si ya en este mismo _thread_ hay PCB de alta calidad y ya probados..

Saludos!!


----------



## guilles

Hola amigos!, despues de tanto tiempo usando este maravilloso amplificador me surgio una duda.

Es posible que armando 2 de estos amplis se puedan utilizar para mover un solo woofer de doble bobina de 140W rms ?

Si es asi seria espectacular. Muchas gracias a todos !!


----------



## Agucasta

Si, guille.. se habló de eso en paginas anteriores.. Siempre y cuando el imán no sea pesado. Por supuesto, la señal que entra y que sale de ambos amplificadores tiene que SER IGUAL. Porque las bobinas dobles funcionan asi: con 2 señales iguales.
Saludos.


----------



## creizlein

Bueeeeeeeeeno.... no duro mucho la cosa, después de 2 semanitas de estar funcionando de la noche a la mañana quedo muerto... en una de las salidas no tengo NADA de audio ni ruido, completamente muerta, y en la otra tengo un ruido constante en la salida, sin importar si tengo conectado algo a la entrada o no, un clásico sonido de ruido...

Por donde empiezo a cambiar componentes?  es normal que pasen estas cosas con este IC ?


----------



## Agucasta

see el chip tiene protección de cortos, pero se queman igual. Fijate si las resistencias y los cap. están todos bien.. primero fijate si sentis olor a componente quemado en la placa, pero es raro.. Lo que se estropea es el IC, en la mayoria de los casos..

saludos


----------



## radicheta

tengo una consulta, en el diagrama q*UE* hizo mnicolau hay un transistor, para que esta? y porque en la placa de elektor hay 3 capacitores de 4700 y en la de m nicolau hay 5 grandes, desp*UÉS* el led de 12v.. y la entrada remote, hay varias cosas q*U*e no entiendo... porque yo pensaba armar el circuito de elektor pero veo q*U*e el de mnicolau es distinto, por ende mejor??.. muchas gracias!!


----------



## mnicolau

radicheta dijo:


> tengo una consulta...



Revisá las últimas páginas radicheta, se han respondido varias veces esas consultas.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

Me habia salteado algunas paginas gracias.

 Yo lo voy a usar desde un mp3/mp4/celular por lo que deberia conectar la entrada REM directamente a 12vcc cierto??

Buen dia gente quisiera saber si el 1562 puedo usarlo tranqilamente con un divisor de freq pasivo, ya que armar uno activo es un poco mas complicado... bah no complicado sino mas caro y supongo qe uno pasivo que vendan en una casa de electronica va a andar bien, porque mi idea era armarlo estereo para el auto pero si uso 2 divisores de freq ya son 6 parlantes qe tengo qe meter adentro de un 128... como que mucho espacio no hay , asi que armando solo uno ya voy a tener un subwoofer un medio y un tweeter aunque estaria bueno poder conectar dos 6x9 si se puede...
gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## Agucasta

yo tengo dos 6x9 de 150W 4 ohm y andan muy bien con este amplificador. Para subwoofer no sé cómo te gusta a vos el sonido, pero si querés graves (o subgraves) muy marcados, que golpee, con este ampli vas a quedar medio corto, ya sabemos que para frecuencias bajas este integrado entrega solamente 22W. un parlante de 10 pulgadas liviano, o uno de 8 comun. No mas que eso.
Saludos!

PD. Una sugerencia (personal y subjetiva) para un sistema stereo, podés armar un amplificador con TDA7377 para los dos 6x9 y un subwoofer con este amplificador. Porque imaginate que con 3 TDA1562, vas a tener más de 15[A] de consumo, y en 2 horitas el fiat te va a quedar sin bata..


Feliz 2011!


----------



## radicheta

estoy por comprar los componentes para armar el ampli y q*U*eria saber si la entrada remote la tengo q*U*e conectar a los 12 v para que funcione el ampli... porq*U*e yo voy a prender y apagar el ampli con una llave comun y la entrada de audio es desde un mp3, y tambien queria colocarle un crossover me gustaria que me recomendaran uno para este amplificador... asi q*U*e la entrada remote esta de mas para mi caso me parece. Gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## german_chimy

radicheta dijo:


> estoy por comprar los componentes para armar el ampli y q*U*eria saber si la entrada remote la tengo q*U*e conectar a los 12 v para que funcione el ampli... porq*U*e yo voy a prender y apagar el ampli con una llave comun y la entrada de audio es desde un mp3, y tambien queria colocarle un crossover me gustaria que me recomendaran uno para este amplificador... asi q*U*e la entrada remote esta de mas para mi caso me parece. Gracias y espero su respuesta


Si te interesa, mira mi PCB posteado mas arriba,ahy tenes 2 pines denominado s1 (si mal no recuerdo), conecta tu llave ahy mismo,con esto podras utilizar el amplificador en modo stand-by o encenderlo. Mientras la llave se encuentre abierta, el amplificador estará encendido, mientras se encuentre cerrada estará en Stand-by. Saludos y suerte, es un lindo proyecto, solo la gran desventaja en mi punto de vista, que ya no se consiguen facilmente los IC y son "sensibles".


----------



## radicheta

german_chimy dijo:


> Si te interesa, mira mi PCB posteado mas arriba,ahy tenes 2 pines denominado s1 (si mal no recuerdo), conecta tu llave ahy mismo,con esto podras utilizar el amplificador en modo stand-by o encenderlo. Mientras la llave se encuentre abierta, el amplificador estará encendido, mientras se encuentre cerrada estará en Stand-by. Saludos y suerte, es un lindo proyecto, solo la gran desventaja en mi punto de vista, que ya no se consiguen facilmente los IC y son "sensibles".




gracias pero lo bueno seria que quede apagado completamente el apli cortandole la alimentacion.. para qe no qede en stand by... porque consume algo. Lo que preguntaba yo era en el pcd de mnicolau que tiene los agregados de la nota de aplicacion la entrada remote es para conectarla al estereo y que se prenda cuando se prende el estereo si mal no recuero... pero yo lo voy a usar desde el celular asi que esa entrada no me sirve ami, hay forma de anularla o de dejarla funcionando de una?? y la llave la coloco directamente en la alimentacion para que corte todo. gracias


----------



## yepec

radicheta dijo:


> ¿¿ hay forma de anularla o de dejarla funcionando de una??



esa pregunta ya fue respondida 

fijate en el post # 1116

saludos...


----------



## radicheta

*gracias pero necesito saber si puedo obiar directamente toda esa rama de REM..*

en caso de dejar cmo este el diagrama... el circuito no va a funcionar por mas que este alimentado hasta que la entrada REM sea conectada a +12 v , estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Agucasta

si.................................


----------



## yepec

radicheta dijo:


> *gracias pero necesito saber si puedo obiar directamente toda esa rama de REM..*




en el caso de que ya hayas hecho el pcb de MNICOLAU y lo que quieres es eliminar el transistor BC559 bas a tener que hacer algunos puentes y cambiar algun capacitor guiandote con el esquema que esta en el primer post 




radicheta dijo:


> en caso de dejar cmo este el diagrama... el circuito no va a funcionar por mas que este alimentado hasta que la entrada REM sea conectada a +12 v , estoy en lo cierto?



lo que podrias hacer es poner un puente de REM a +V y poner el interruptor desde la alimentacion como se ve en la imagen,

ya esta explicado el funcionamiento de este TR en la pagina 48, si no me equivoco creo que es el post #943 o el #1114  dale una leida a  todo el hilo y podras saciar tus dudas

saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

yepec dijo:


> lo que podrias hacer es poner un puente de REM a +V y poner el interruptor desde la alimentacion como se ve en la imagen,



Exacto, eso es todo lo que hay que hacer en caso de no necesitar el encendido remoto, se puentea a +V y listo, no hay que modificar nada.

También se puede colocar el interruptor en dicho puente (sería lo recomendable), de esa forma se deja alimentado el amplificador, pero en modo stand-by. En este caso el interruptor va a ser uno cualquiera de baja corriente. 

En el caso del esquema que muestra yepec, el interruptor debe poder manejar toda la corriente que el amplificador requiera. Otro problema de seguir ese esquema está en que los picos de arranque pueden ser muy grandes, sobre todo si se enciende el amplificador estando el "volumen alto".

Saludos


----------



## yepec

mnicolau dijo:


> En el caso del esquema que muestra yepec, ...



hola MNICOLAU

de hecho yo tengo el amplificador funcionando en el auto con el interruptor entre REM y +V

por cierto creo que ya habias explicado que el consumo no superaba los 200µA (espero me corrijan si me equivoco) en modo stand by asi que no habia necesidad de cortarle la alimentacion por completo, ademas de que esta era forma correcta de apagarlo, si no mal recuerdo

el dibujo que subi fue por que el amigo radicheta quiere cortarle la alimentacion totalmente, segun le entendi, por esa razon puse el interruptor en ese lugar



> gracias pero lo bueno seria que quede apagado completamente el ampli cortandole la alimentacion.. para qe no qede en stand by... porque consume algo....



PD ahora que recuerdo, quisiera agradecerte por el aporte de este ampli, lo arme apenas hace un par de dias y suena muy bien, y ahora estoy armando el del 7377 con el pre incluido gracias

saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola yepec, de nada, me alegro te sirvan... 

Claro, el consumo en modo stand-by es bastante menor al de un led con lo cual no hay ningún inconveniente con dejarlo conectado todo el tiempo a la alimentación. Tampoco se va a dañar el IC ni nada por el estilo, como me han consultado en alguna ocasión.

Colocando el interruptor de encendido entre +V y REM el ampli enciende y apaga de manera segura y no es necesario un interruptor grande que se banque toda la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal Amigos....alguien me podria decir donde compro recientemente el tda 1562Q y le andubo porque compre en b,sur mer y no andubo,en microelectronica y tampoco anduvo,alguien que haya comprado y le anduviera de una sin problemas,la dire por supuesto.un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Agucasta

mmm.. habría que revisar la placa.. porque yo tengo 2 armados. Uno con el TDA original de phillips (caro) y otro trucho (casi caro jaja) y los dos andan igual. 
Saludos!

PD: Comprados en Córdoba Capital. Celsius Argentina, y Electrónica Argentina.


----------



## 10595

Hola gente! Como andan? Bueno, les comento que hace tiempo ya que sigo este tema y hace poco me dispuse a armar la versión estéreo de Nicolau. Y como suele pasar, no salio andando como yo deseaba;
Resulta que cuando lo voy a probar me funciona 1 canal solo, el otro no hace absolutamente nada. Hice las pruebas elementales de medicion, continuidad,etc y no me di cuenta que puede ser.
Lo que si note es que el led del canal que no funciona prende muy débilmente(aprox 1.6V) y se mantiene así.
Alimentacion: fuente pc 12V 9A
Parlante: Marca completamente desconocida 3.5 ohm 30w (funciona)

*Gracias!*
Cualquier cosa que necesiten saber y/o preguntarme no lo duden ni un segundo.

subo un par de fotos(perdon por la calidad) por si les sirve de algo:


----------



## Fogonazo

Las imágenes son poco claras.
¿ Buscaste cortocircuitos entre pistas ?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, bienvenido al foro.
Revisá un poco las soldaduras, hay mucho estaño ahí (además de que se ven algo "frías" algunas) y podés tener algún corto entre pistas.
Después, asegurate que el transistor de encendido remoto sea el correcto y esté ubicado también de forma correcta. 

Después de revisar esas cosas seguimos...

Tratá de evitar soldar cables directo a la placa, la idea es soldar pines y luego los cables se sueldan a ellos. De esa forma evitás que el movimiento de los cables pueda aflojar las soldaduras, sobre todo si no están muy bien hechas, rápidamente empiezan los falsos contactos.

Saludos


----------



## 10595

sisi, bastante floja la calidad...
si, ayer estuve toda la noche con el tester y no encontré nada... 

*Gracias!*

Hola Mariano, Gracias! el tema de las soldaduras fue porque hice la placa y no pude conseguir los componentes enseguida entonces la tuve 2 dias dando vueltas y se me ensuciaron Muchoo las pistas. Pero a pesar de eso, parecería estar todo bien.
El transistor del remoto es el correcto y esta bien ubicado. Aprovecho para recordarte que prende,todo lo mas bien y funciona 1 canal.

Gracias por las recomendaciones, las tomare en cuenta para mis próximos proyectos!


----------



## mnicolau

10595 dijo:


> El transistor del remoto es el correcto y esta bien ubicado. Aprovecho para recordarte que prende,todo lo mas bien y funciona 1 canal.



Yo empezaría a repasar todas las soldaduras entonces, quitando un poco de estaño. Luego volvería a repasar continuidad en ese canal y debería arrancar. 
No hay muchas cosas que puedan fallar en el ampli, si el led permanece algo encendido, está indicando algún problemita y por lo general suele ser un corto o falso contacto en algún componente.

Son los 2 TDA1562 iguales? (me refiero físicamente y a la inscripción frontal)

Saludos


----------



## 10595

Fisicamente son baastante parecidos, en cuanto a marca:
El que funciona es NXP
El que no funciona es Philips


----------



## mnicolau

10595 dijo:


> Fisicamente son baastante parecidos, en cuanto a marca:
> El que funciona es NXP
> El que no funciona es Philips



Mmm no es la primera vez que leo eso... ya pasó varias veces.

Este es uno:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/180175/ _

Igualmente seguí con los pasos a realizar.

Saludos


----------



## 10595

Medí la impedancia entre la salida que funciona, y efectivamente me da 650 ohm, pero al medir la que no funciona me da un poco mas de 1400 ohm... que te parece que haga? me juego y lo cambio?
O son correctos ambos valores y es un problema de armado??

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Y.. lamentablemente es probable que tengas que cambiarlo. El tema es que no hay mucha ciencia en este ampli, si el encendido remoto funciona, no tenés ningún corto y el ampli presenta los problemas que vos tenés, es muy probable que sea uno trucho, de otra manera debería haber salido andando al igual que el otro canal.

Saludos


----------



## idperez

lo hice hace dos meses y no me quejo excelente resultado me funciono de una dejo algunas fotos


----------



## 10595

me esta costando MUCHO conseguir uno original, todos los que medí hoy en varias casas( si, me fui con el tester y los medi en el mostrador) me daban mas de 1000 ohm...
Ivan, aprovecho que a vos te funciona bien, te podrías fijar la marca y la impedancia entre la salida del ampli( patas 7 y 11)

Gracias!


----------



## genesis2009

Hola! a todos...espero q*UE* alguien me pueda brindar alguna solucion si no es molestia. Bueno les cuento hace un año me arme un ampli con el tda 1562q, andaba joya hasta q*UE* hace 2 semanas de la nada dejo de sonar, bueno pense q*UE* no seria la gran cosa, bueno revisando me di con q*UE* la resistencia de 100k q*UE* va al selector del modo mute estaba quemada, al medirla vi q*UE* indicaba q*UE* *E*staba en corto. Bueno cambi*É* tal resistencia pero no funcaba, crei q*UE* el integrado se pudo haber q*UE*mado asi q*UE* compre otro....*POR*q*UE* todo parecia en orden, al cambiarlo el problema seguia, no cambio nada. Me puse a mirar y chequear el circuito pero no le encontre ningun problema, lo q*UE* si es q*UE* note q*UE* los capacitores de 4700 no se cargaban cosa q*UE* cuando el ampli anda b*IE*n funciona, mi duda es si los integrados son los q*UE* vinieron fallados o quizas otra cosa en el circuito pueda estar fallando. De todos modos voy a volver a hacer la placa *POR*q*UE* *E*sta deteriorada pero alguna ayuda no vendria mal.... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Agucasta

A mí se me quemó "silenciosamente" un TDA1562Q por un mini-corto de unos segundos. No salió humo, no se sintió ruido, pero dejó de andar. En ese tiempo, el IC era "barato" (unos 24 pesos ARG) y lo cambié. Ahora, lo tiraría a la m#3%&a. 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Hola Génesis.

Las faltas voluntarias de ortografía y gramática no son bien vistas en el foro. Todo lo rojo en tu mensaje es lo que no pusiste. En tu próximo mensaje, ponelo.

Es una "sugerencia enfática".
Saludos


----------



## Juanillomola

Juanillomola dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo, me surge una duda, tengo ya los componentes y estoy justo haciendo la placa, pero me encuentro con que el 2x25K tiene solo 3 pines marcados en el esquema, teniendo como tiene 6, hay que puentearlos de algún modo?.
> 
> 
> Las dudas son:
> 1.- Qué pines coloco de los 6 en esos 3 agujeros marcados?, además me lo dieron de 2x22K, espero que no haya problema.
> 
> 2.-Por otro lado los condesadores de 100nF no me los dieron cerámicos, sino de un plástico amarillo, pasa algo por eso?
> 
> Gracias.



Buenas de nuevo tras tanto tiempo, por favor alguien me podría responder a estas dos preguntas, tengo el ampli a medio montar por ello , gracias.


----------



## german_chimy

Hola, ¿por lo que veo 2x25k es un "potenciometro"?, si es asi compraste uno doble de 22k,si es asi en la placa solo se ve, que necesite uno simple, conecta una linea de 3 pines, la delantera o trasera, son 2 potenciometros individuales, manejados pr un mismo eje. si me envias el circuito completo y diagrama lo miro.
Tal vez este muy errado con loque veo, pero parece un potenciometro, y por los capacitores no creo que tengas problemas... espero tu respuesta.     


Juanillomola dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo tras tanto tiempo, por favor alguien me podría responder a estas dos preguntas, tengo el ampli a medio montar por ello , gracias.


----------



## Juanillomola

Hola German, gracias. No, verás es un potenciómetro doble lo que pide el circuito, según veo en el filtro burky une pines de ambas filas y al final saca 3, pero no sé identificarlos en éste circuito, que si no me equivoco es de Mnicolau, un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Juanillomola, tenés que seguir el esquema de ese circuito y va a salir fácil... además en el pdf original vas a encontrar un esquema orientativo que sirve para este PCB, fijate:



PD: por los capacitores no hay drama, te sirven perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## Juanillomola

Gracias Mnicolau, en el esquema entiendo que el verde va hacia la resistencia de 2.2k y de ahí a una patita del TL074P, el problema es que no sé si el potenciómetro que sale ahí se ve con las patitas hacia arriba o hacia abajo, como viéndolo a través vamos.

En la lista de componentes del filtro creo ver una resistencia que dice tener el valor de 10R, cuanto es eso?? nunca lo había leido, imagino que se corresponde con la que está arriba a la derecha tras el VCC y que sólo dice "10", es así?

Y por último y disculpad mi ignorancia, el remote que lleva el circuito del amplificador no puedo usarlo para el filtro no?, pasa algo porque el filtro esté alimentado siempre, es mucho consumo?, irá en un coche, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Agucasta

Juanillo, una resistencia que dice tener el valor de 10R, es simplemente una resistencia de 10 Ohm. la "R" está usada de en reemplazo del símbolo "Ω". Que si bien, miras con un poco de imaginación, la R es parecida a Ω.

Saludos.


----------



## mattkpo077

hola les cuento que hace dos años ya arme este ampli el tda1562q y la verdad bastante bien, pero la semana pasada lo apague lo mas bien a la noche y al otro dia lo quice prender  la luz roja se quedo prendida y no funciono mas, revise las pistas, los componentes y nada. lo tenia andando en la pc con un trasformador de 16v de 1Amp. asi que no se que paso, se abra quemado el integrado???
lo arme con el esquema de la hoja de datos philips , una que es mas completa, y le puse diodos de proteccion y capacitores adicionales.
saludos


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Hola soy novato y disculpen si me estoy equivocando al escribir aqui o algun otro error. El tema es que yo arme el amplificador tda1562q con el plano de m. nicolau y la verdad que al conectarlo en mi auto con el celular suena bajo(no tan bajo pero no los 70w que dice que entrega este integrado), y al maximo volumen no satura (lo que es un indicio que no esta funcionando al 100%). La pregunta es si necesitaria armar un pre amplificador o si podria usar como pre un amplificador con un tda2822 que tengo armado, desde ya muchas gracias.
Me olvidaba lo uso con dos parlantes de 700w 4ohm.


----------



## zxeth

700w 4ohm?, y los queres "mover" con un 1562? jajajajja, espera, 700w pmpo?, si lo haces andar con el celular no se necesita de un pre, el celular ya te da bastante tension


----------



## Agucasta

Hola. Para empezar, este integrado NO ENTREGA 70 watts. Ni por casualidad. Después, te cuento que la entrada del TDA 1562Q es de un voltaje relativamente BAJO, alrededor de 700 a 900 mV (milivolts). Por lo que NO sería necesario usar un preamp, aunque no le haría nada malo, al contrario. De paso tenés para controlar los tonos. Si vas a usar un Pre, fijate que la ganancia no sea de mas de 3dB porque después el sonido empieza a cortar, sobre todo en graves. 

Con respecto al volumen, si se escucha despacio, y contás que:





> lo uso con dos parlantes de 700w 4ohm.


yo te diría que no uses dos. La impedancia del 1562 es 4 ohm. Si tenés 2 parlantes de 4 ohm conectados en serie, te da 8 ohm, por lo que la potencia total del integrado se reducirá a 15W (maaas o meeenoss) si es de 30W en 4 ohm (nunca 70W, por dios!). Y si los tenés en paralelo, vas a sobreexigir el amplificador, dado que la impedancia de la suma se acercará a 2 ohm, muy bajo para este IC.

Saludos.

Si no, revisá las resistencias si los valores son los correctos, sobre todo los de ganancia, porque por ahí suele pasar que te equivocás en un color de las R, y ya el valor de la ganancia se va al car##jo.

Nos vemos, bienvenido al Foro, y estamos para cualquier consulta.
Agucasta

PD:





> si lo haces andar con el celular no se necesita de un pre, el celular ya te da bastante tension


Muy cierto.

Saludos


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Hola de nuevo, muchas gracias por contestar rapidamente y disculpen mi ignorancia.
*zxeth* aqui te dejo la info de los parlantes: ZR-695 Pulgadas: 6”x 9” Potencia Max: 600/700w Potencia Nominal: 90w Impedancia: 4 ohm Respuesta de Frecuencia: 30 Hz – 22 Khz Sensibilidad: 92dB (1w/1m) Vías: 5 Imán: 35 oz Bobina: 1.5” Tweeters: seda Cono: Corrugado con el borde de caucho.
*agucasta89* te agradezco por informarme del riesgo al colocar un pre a este amplificador. Con respecto a lo de las salidas te queria contar que yo arme el amplificador stereo, es decir, con dos integrados y por lo que yo habia leido la salida del integrado es de 4 ohm, y es asi como lo tengo conectado yo, un parlante por integrado (nose si me equivoco). Luego, revise las resistencias y lo unico raro es que las resistencias de 1M me marcan mucho menos (menos de la tolerancia de +-10%) al medirlas con el tester digital. Yo creo que es problema del tester porque el color corresponde a las resistencias de 1M.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## zxeth

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, muchas gracias por contestar rapidamente y disculpen mi ignorancia.
> *zxeth* aqui te dejo la info de los parlantes: ZR-695 Pulgadas: 6”x 9” Potencia Max: 600/700w Potencia Nominal: 90w Impedancia: 4 ohm Respuesta de Frecuencia: 30 Hz – 22 Khz Sensibilidad: 92dB (1w/1m) Vías: 5 Imán: 35 oz Bobina: 1.5” Tweeters: seda Cono: Corrugado con el borde de caucho.
> *agucasta89* te agradezco por informarme del riesgo al colocar un pre a este amplificador. Con respecto a lo de las salidas te queria contar que yo arme el amplificador stereo, es decir, con dos integrados y por lo que yo habia leido la salida del integrado es de 4 ohm, y es asi como lo tengo conectado yo, un parlante por integrado (nose si me equivoco). Luego, revise las resistencias y lo unico raro es que las resistencias de 1M me marcan mucho menos (menos de la tolerancia de +-10%) al medirlas con el tester digital. Yo creo que es problema del tester porque el color corresponde a las resistencias de 1M.
> Nuevamente muchas gracias.



La potencia entonces es de 90watts. Los 700watts picos muy raramente aparecen. La resistencia de 1m te esta dando mal porque no la desoldaste. Al estar soldada esta puede estar en paralelo con otra resistencia y aparecer otro numero en el tester. Si los colores dicen 1M es porque es de 1M. (ojo que +-de 1000000 de ohms es un valor muy alto) Por eso siempre las resistencias grandes hay que comprarlas con un +-1%


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Primero que sos un capo! respondes rapidisimo, yo no pensaba que ayudaban asi de rapido jaja. Bueno si es verdad compre mal entonces, porque el ultimo color es el dorado :/, vienen de esa tolerancia? voy a tratar de conseguirlas. A me acorde de algo que capas me reten, yo utilize la carcasa de un stereo viejo que tenia y eran de los desmontables, es decir, lo peor de esto es que tiene el encaje de los contactos con el auto con unas chapitas de cobre, de las cuales tenia duda de si iban a soportar los 10 amp.  Igualmente subo la imagen de los contactos que explique para que vean si ese es el problema.
Tambien subi fotos de como quedo en el frente del stereo jajaj nose para que.


----------



## zxeth

no en eso supuestamente no hay problema si encendio y no se prendio fuego. En la resistencia tampoco, yo solo dije que yo compro valores grandes con 1%, no quiere decir que todo el mundo lo haga . Todavia no resuelvo tu problema, se escucha muy bajo o no se escucha como vos queres?


----------



## gerarcapu2010

jajajajajajaja lo mismo dije yo si no se prende fuego queda asi, no pero igual lo probe bastante a ver si recalentaban y no fue asi. Mira el tema de la potencia nose como explicarte pero suena bien con calidad y todo pero no es fuerte lo que tira, golpean los bajos y todo pero suave. Para darte una idea suena mucho menos que un stereo y yo pensaba que capas se acercaaba un poco a la potencia de éste, tambien te digo que de afuera no se escucha :/. Igualmente capas estoy armando un revuelo y haciendoles perder tiempo y capas que esa es la potencia del integrado. Si es asi me defraudaria el tda1562q :/.
Bueno zxeth muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, si no podes resolver el problema no hay drama enserio , ya demasiado me aconsejaste.


----------



## zxeth

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> jajajajajajaja lo mismo dije yo si no se prende fuego queda asi, no pero igual lo probe bastante a ver si recalentaban y no fue asi. Mira el tema de la potencia nose como explicarte pero suena bien con calidad y todo pero no es fuerte lo que tira, golpean los bajos y todo pero suave. Para darte una idea suena mucho menos que un stereo y yo pensaba que capas se acercaaba un poco a la potencia de éste, tambien te digo que de afuera no se escucha :/. Igualmente capas estoy armando un revuelo y haciendoles perder tiempo y capas que esa es la potencia del integrado. Si es asi me defraudaria el tda1562q :/.
> Bueno zxeth muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, si no podes resolver el problema no hay drama enserio , ya demasiado me aconsejaste.



Y va a ser la hora de aceptar que pusiste muy poco ampli apra tantos parlantes. No te quiero aconsejar el 8571j porque te van a sobrar 2 salidas y no se si llega a tanta potencia (entre 20 y 30watts tiene). La otra es buscar por ahi habia un stk creo, no me acuerdo bien


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Me parece que me voy a tener que conformar con lo que suena porque hice mucho gasto con este amplificador  50 mangos cada integrado y despues con los otros elementos se me fue alto el gasto. Si tenes razon con lo de los parlantes, pero justamente por eso quise hacer un ampli para que no queden de adorno jaja, porque antes tenia un stereo pionner que sonaba re bien, y me lo terminaron robando (mucha rabia me dio). Igualmente te agradezco enserio por ayudarme, yo crei que iba a ligar puteadas preguntando aca nose porque jajajaj . Saludos


----------



## zxeth

jajajaj no nada que ver. Talvez si tenes algun tl o un tda 2822 te podes hacer un pre como digistes, pero solo para subir 2 o 3db porque ya es demaciado. .

Fijate que este tda tiene 3 posibles salidas. Esta en mute (sin sonido), en clase media o clase B, y en clase alta o clase H (esta ultima es la que necesitas, osea en puente)

Me da miedo decirte (ya que el ampli no es mio) que en lugar de poner el pin 4 con la resistencia de 100kohm a positivo lo puentees directamente a 12v, al igual que el pin 16 que esta desconectado. Pero eso hacelo con tu propio criterio, yo muy seguro no estoy


----------



## german_chimy

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Me parece que me voy a tener que conformar con lo que suena porque hice mucho gasto con este amplificador  50 mangos cada integrado y despues con los otros elementos se me fue alto el gasto. Si tenes razon con lo de los parlantes, pero justamente por eso quise hacer un ampli para que no queden de adorno jaja, porque antes tenia un stereo pionner que sonaba re bien, y me lo terminaron robando (mucha rabia me dio). Igualmente te agradezco enserio por ayudarme, yo crei que iba a ligar puteadas preguntando aca nose porque jajajaj . Saludos




Buenas, segun vos suena menos que un stereo, los cuales no pasan 22 w RMS, comentame ¿con que fuente alimentas el amplificador, de que impedancia son los parlantes y como los estas conectado, y por ultimo, de donde proviene el audio para la entrada de el amplificador?. Otra cosa, el ampli, suena bien, con calidad, pero muy bajo?, ¿no tenes recortes en la señal, ni nada por el estilo?. ¿Que diseño estas utilizando?. saludos


----------



## zxeth

german_chimy dijo:


> Buenas, segun vos suena menos que un stereo, los cuales no pasan 22 w RMS, comentame ¿con que fuente alimentas el amplificador, de que impedancia son los parlantes y como los estas conectado, y por ultimo, de donde proviene el audio para la entrada de el amplificador?. Otra cosa, el ampli, suena bien, con calidad, pero muy bajo?, ¿no tenes recortes en la señal, ni nada por el estilo?. ¿Que diseño estas utilizando?. saludos



lee desde _aca_ para abajo que ahi dice todo


----------



## german_chimy

zxeth dijo:


> 700w 4ohm?, y los queres "mover" con un 1562? jajajajja, espera, 700w pmpo?, si lo haces andar con el celular no se necesita de un pre, el celular ya te da bastante tension



Perdon pero doy mi opinion, no quiero contradecir, pero en mi experiencia, este amplificador me rindio mucho mas con un pre. Sino no llegas a sacarle la potencia que realmente entrega, y te digo que con este movia un woffercito de 12 de 200 watt pmpo, no creo que mas de 50 70 RMS aguantase..  en una caja apta y lo hace sonar muy bien.
Si tenes posibilidad de utilizar una pc para probarlo no dudes, ahi no vas a necesitar pre y te lo va a hacer sonar a lo que da... 
No vi el circuito, pero sino mal recuerdo es solo etapa amplificadora...


----------



## zxeth

german_chimy dijo:


> Perdon pero doy mi opinion, no quiero contradecir, pero en mi experiencia, este amplificador me rindio mucho mas con un pre. Sino no llegas a sacarle la potencia que realmente entrega, y te digo que con este movia un woffercito de 12 de 200 watt pmpo, no creo que mas de 50 70 RMS aguantase..  en una caja apta y lo hace sonar muy bien.
> Si tenes posibilidad de utilizar una pc para probarlo no dudes, ahi no vas a necesitar pre y te lo va a hacer sonar a lo que da...
> No vi el circuito, pero sino mal recuerdo es solo etapa amplificadora...




No no contradecis, mas abajo dije que si no le gustaba el sonido que haga un pre, pero despues de los 3 o 4 db va a empezar a sonar muy feo ya que estos amplificadores estan ya echos apra rendir lo maximo. 200watts pmpo talvez llega a ser unos 20watts rms (no es lo mismo pmpo que rms maximo)


----------



## gerarcapu2010

german_chimy dijo:


> Perdon pero doy mi opinion, no quiero contradecir, pero en mi experiencia, este amplificador me rindio mucho mas con un pre. Sino no llegas a sacarle la potencia que realmente entrega, y te digo que con este movia un woffercito de 12 de 200 watt pmpo, no creo que mas de 50 70 RMS aguantase..  en una caja apta y lo hace sonar muy bien.
> Si tenes posibilidad de utilizar una pc para probarlo no dudes, ahi no vas a necesitar pre y te lo va a hacer sonar a lo que da...
> No vi el circuito, pero sino mal recuerdo es solo etapa amplificadora...



Tenes mucha razon con lo de la pc voy a probar con ella asi veo si necesito un pre, gracias por tu ayuda.

Tambien te quiero agradecer zxeth porque desde el primer momento que publique mi duda estas ahi contestando y ayudandome.

Me olvidaba, si pueden sino no hay drama, me van a tener que ayudar a buscar un plano de un pre que este aparte de la placa del ampli porque el ampli ya lo tengo echo y el pre que vi, esta integrado a la placa del amplificador. Aparte tengo miedo de quemarlo con cualquier pre amplficador, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## german_chimy

zxeth dijo:


> No no contradecis, mas abajo dije que si no le gustaba el sonido que haga un pre, pero despues de los 3 o 4 db va a empezar a sonar muy feo ya que estos amplificadores estan ya echos apra rendir lo maximo. 200watts pmpo talvez llega a ser unos 20watts rms (no es lo mismo pmpo que rms maximo)



Yo recomiendo para sacarse la duda de que tanta potencia pueda entregar, probalo con una pc, mejor pre que ese no vas a tener... Gracias por la aclaración de PMPO y RMS, pero siendo tecnico en electronica deberia de saberlas. la, gracias.. A ver si cuenta sus resultados...


----------



## zxeth

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Tenes mucha razon con lo de la pc voy a probar con ella asi veo si necesito un pre, gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Tambien te quiero agradecer zxeth porque desde el primer momento que publique mi duda estas ahi contestando y ayudandome.
> 
> Me olvidaba, si pueden sino no hay drama, me van a tener que ayudar a buscar un plano de un pre que este aparte de la placa del ampli porque el ampli ya lo tengo echo y el pre que vi, esta integrado a la placa del amplificador. Aparte tengo miedo de quemarlo con cualquier pre amplficador, desde ya muchas gracias



no de nada, cuando vuelvo de trabajar te paso un pre


----------



## german_chimy

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Tenes mucha razon con lo de la pc voy a probar con ella asi veo si necesito un pre, gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Tambien te quiero agradecer zxeth porque desde el primer momento que publique mi duda estas ahi contestando y ayudandome.
> 
> Me olvidaba, si pueden sino no hay drama, me van a tener que ayudar a buscar un plano de un pre que este aparte de la placa del ampli porque el ampli ya lo tengo echo y el pre que vi, esta integrado a la placa del amplificador. Aparte tengo miedo de quemarlo con cualquier pre amplficador, desde ya muchas gracias



Yo lo probaba con un preamplificador discreto, un transistor 3,4 resistencias y 2 capacitores, y una resitencia varaible para variar la ganancia, porque sino lo hacia saturar mucho, te diria primero proba alguno discreto, muy eficientes y de muy bajo costo, luego si ves que va bien, arma algun proyecto.  Mirá este link. http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/d_discret.php


----------



## gerarcapu2010

german_chimy dijo:


> Yo lo probaba con un preamplificador discreto, un transistor 3,4 resistencias y 2 capacitores, y una resitencia varaible para variar la ganancia, porque sino lo hacia saturar mucho, te diria primero proba alguno discreto, muy eficientes y de muy bajo costo, luego si ves que va bien, arma algun proyecto.  Mirá este link. http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/d_discret.php



Hola y disculpen la demora pero lo probe con la pc y estoy muy sorprendido lo que suena, muchisimo mejor que con el celular (obviamente), lo probe con unos parlantes de 6ohms que tengo en casa y los hace golpear re bien y suena fuerte que es lo que me sorprendio. Incluso lo puse al maximo y no satura todavia jajaja eso es bueno no?.
Bueno ahora si estoy convecidisimo en hacer un pre.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Y por ultimo, cual es el mejor pre que puedo hacer para este ampli, con control de graves y agudos si puede ser, les agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudan con esto ultimo . Son unos capos


----------



## Agucasta

Me alegro que te haya funcionado bien gerarcapu2010. Felicitaciones, y a disfrutar.

Cualquier preamplificador de los publicados en el foro sirve. Yo te recomiendo que uses algún tl0XX (Operacional)

Saludos!


----------



## german_chimy

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Hola y disculpen la demora pero lo probe con la pc y estoy muy sorprendido lo que suena, muchisimo mejor que con el celular (obviamente), lo probe con unos parlantes de 6ohms que tengo en casa y los hace golpear re bien y suena fuerte que es lo que me sorprendio. Incluso lo puse al maximo y no satura todavia jajaja eso es bueno no?.
> Bueno ahora si estoy convecidisimo en hacer un pre.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Y por ultimo, cual es el mejor pre que puedo hacer para este ampli, con control de graves y agudos si puede ser, les agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudan con esto ultimo . Son unos capos



Muy bien, eso es lo que esperaba que comentases. Bárbaro, entonces ahora a desarollar un buen preamplificador, suerte en eso..


----------



## zxeth

para un pre con control de agudos tenes un tda (no me acuerdo el numero, buscalo en el foro), osino tenes el preamplificador de _este_. Es muy bueno, solamente necesitas el pcbwizzard que viene con el livewire. ahi tenes para 1 canal o para 4


----------



## gerarcapu2010

zxeth dijo:


> para un pre con control de agudos tenes un tda (no me acuerdo el numero, buscalo en el foro), osino tenes el preamplificador de _este_. Es muy bueno, solamente necesitas el pcbwizzard que viene con el livewire. ahi tenes para 1 canal o para 4



Buenisimo el pre que me pasaste pero voy a usar el de dos canales. Lo unico malo de todo es que voy a tardar en hacer el pre porque aca no consigo el integrado, me falta averiguar en un solo local que esta de vacaciones hasta el 27 por ahi :S.
Muchisimas gracias por sus ayudas aunque me quede bien o no el ampli


----------



## radicheta

Hola gente quisiera hacerles una consulta, tengo pensado armar este amplificador y usar un pre con tda1524 que creo que es muy bueno ademas de tener control de ganancia, lo que no se bien todavia es si funcionara bien con un crossover el tda1562 para poder tener buen audio en el auto.. 1 woofer 1 tweeter y 1 6x9 triaxiales ( o 2 6x9 si se puede que no se bien). Necesito que me recomienden un crossover para armar muchas gracias y espero su respuesta!!


----------



## chacarock

en esta misma seccion hay un diseño con crosover, para caja e auto, buscalo

saludos


----------



## xAdrYx

Disculpa que los moleste pero no se a quien preguntarle, lo q*UE* quiero es usar el tda 1562 para un woofer asi que por lo que lei se podria usar el diagrama que aparece aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/index28.html , mi consulta seria, porque tengo q*UE* usar los dos canales del estereo?, no se puede usar uno solo y en el otro conectar otra placa asi para otro woofer?, o deberia ramificar las dos salidas para conectar a dos potencias d*E* estas?, espero ser claro con lo que pregunto, y una cosa mas la pata 4 q*UE* en algunos lados la vi como mode o remote habria q*UE* conectarla a 12v para q*UE* funcione siempre la potencia?, *POR*q*UE* por lo q*UE* parece es el mute o stand-by y pensaba cortar la potencia directamente de la alimentacion.
Se que esta contestado anteriormente los que pregunto pero sigo sin entender bien como funciona, gracias, espero q*UE* me puedan reiterar la respuesta


----------



## chacarock

lo que preguntas de las salidas, si, podes usa una para un ampli y la otra para otro
lo demas no entiendo tampoco


----------



## xAdrYx

pregunto eso de las salidas porque si se fijan bien en la placa con pasa bajos, tenes que usar las dos salidas del estereo, dice in1 e in2 o canal left y canal right y nose *POR* q*UE* tengo q*UE* usar las dos si el ampli es mono y la otra cosa q*UE* capaz no se entendio es que en 1562 la pata 4 dice mute o stand by, a donde conecto esa pata?


----------



## SKYFALL

xAdrYx dijo:


> pregunto eso de las salidas porque si se fijan bien en la placa con pasa bajos, tenes que usar las dos salidas del estereo, dice in1 e in2 o canal left y canal right y nose *POR* q*UE* tengo q*UE* usar las dos si el ampli es mono y la otra cosa q*UE* capaz no se entendio es que en 1562 la pata 4 dice mute o stand by, a donde conecto esa pata?



parece que quiere que le dén tabla!


----------



## j070608

donde puedo conseguir el integrado en xalapa veracruz mexico lo anduve buscando por todo el centro y no lo encontre alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## Agustinw

yo busque por todas partes el tda 1562 y tambien en un mayorista aqui de argentina pero no consigue


----------



## chacarock

animo, en Argentina si se consigue, en liniers lo tenian hasta hace poco, sale como 45 pesitos mas o menos, dependiendo de la marca

saludos


----------



## Agustinw

si pero pagar $45 es un afano yo lo habia conseguido por $25 lo malo es que vino fallado jajaj me queria matar


----------



## german_chimy

El tema es que es un ic muy viejo y caro digamos, aunque mas de uno aun querrá conseguir un buen par de ic hoy en dia (como yo),hace un tiempo en una pagina web, vi 2 tda1562, uno calia $23 (creo que el Q) y el otro algo de $50, Yo creo que hoy en dia, no debe haber ningun ic de $25 que funcione correctamente, hay tantas falcificaciones, que hasta con tda 2005 he renegado. Saludos


----------



## tatajara

> si pero pagar $45 es un afano yo lo habia conseguido por $25 lo malo es que vino fallado jajaj me queria matar





> El tema es que es un ic muy viejo y caro digamos, aunque mas de uno aun querrá conseguir un buen par de ic hoy en dia (como yo),hace un tiempo en una pagina web, vi 2 tda1562, uno calia $23 (creo que el Q) y el otro algo de $50, Yo creo que hoy en dia, no debe haber ningun ic de $25 que funcione correctamente, hay tantas falcificaciones, que hasta con tda 2005 he renegado. Saludos


Ese es el tema, que lo barato sale caro y lo caro sale bueno 
Hoy en día hay que mirarlo bien porque te meten el perro si te descuidas 
Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas gente, acá les dejo otro diseño para la placa de este ampli. Es la versión del circuito que aparece en el datasheet del IC.
¿Será suficiente el grosor de las pistas? igual pienso estañarlas.
Dejo los archivos de Eagle (5.6) y unos PDF's.

Escucho sugerencias y/o correciones.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Yo diría que si, no creo que tengas problemas, vamos a esperar a que alguien mas nos de su opinión
Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Gracias por responder. Acá dejo unas fotitos de como va quedando. La otra plaquita es un pre para micrófono.

Saludos.

Me olvidaba. La placa la modifique un poco. Si alguien quiere el diseño avise y la subo.


----------



## yoelmauri

Una consulta.. yo tengo 6 de estos integrados, pero estoy pensando en un proyecto y me gustaria saber si se siguen consiguiendo o no se fabrican mas? antes lo conseguia en varias casas de electronica y ahora solo una de ellas lo tiene porque tenia stock. Saludoss

O sino pregunto: nadie tiene algun circuito de alguna fuente smps bastante sencilla como para sacar la misma potencia de este ampli con algun otro.. Estuve viendo pero la mayoria de los circuitos son muy complejos, me gustaria algun circuito sencillo, como para ir buscandole algun reemplazo a este ampli.

Saludoss


----------



## aschefer

a mi tambien me cuesta muchisimo conseguirlos... y donde los compre, les compre el ultimo y no trajeron mas (pregunte mucho)

no hay duda que seria un buen negocio distribuir estos integrados....

yo tengo uno armado en su version tda 1562Q y funciona bien...
creo que la diferencia es la proteccion de corto.


----------



## yoelmauri

yo tengo los de los 2. Los st son bastante mas baratos


----------



## Cyborg16

No me anduvo :s El TDA de la foto anda, pero cuando le doy más potencia parece que no anda la parte de control de los capacitores y se me corta el audio y compre otro que no hace absolutamente nada.


----------



## chacarock

eso del corte del audio suele ser o capacitores pequeños en la fuente o un transformador pequeño que no rinde el amperaje que deberia

saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Gracias por contestar. Lo estoy usando con una fuente de PC. Igual ahora le agregué dos capacitores más de 4700 y le puse los diodos shotky (o algo así jaja) y anda bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16

Corrección. Sigue andando mal con 9400uf por rama y los diodos alimentado con batería de auto :s


----------



## german_chimy

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Corrección. Sigue andando mal con 9400uf por rama y los diodos alimentado con batería de auto :s


¿No te hace creer que son los IC?, Hoy en dia son de dudosa fabricación y muchas veces el problema está en el ic mismo. "TRUCHOS"


----------



## Cyborg16

Si, la verdad es que ya no me queda otra opción. Arme la placa mía que esta por ahí arriba sin buenos resultados y después armé la de mnicolau y tampoco me anduvo. La verdad es que ya compre 3 integrados (dos "Q" y un "A" que no hizo absolutamente nada) y no me da para seguir comprando por que no son baratos. Me voy a tirar por otro circuito (estoy pensando un TDA7377 o un TDA8560) y ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: no desistan con este integrado, anda muy bien en mi auto con parlantes de 8 ohm; estoy pensando en comprar otros de 4 ohm para que tire el total de potencia. Consejo: armenlo SIN placa; directamente el integrado atornillado al disipador (inmenso, porque calienta para fritar huevos...), y suelden los componentes a sus patas. Consume muchos amp, asì que dudo funcione bien con fuentes de trafo y menos con conmutadas... Sì con buena baterìa. Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Si, la verdad que me da lastima, porque a los que les anduvo dicen que anda muy bien, pero no tuve la suerte de  conseguir integrados "de los buenos".


----------



## djwash

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Si, la verdad que me da lastima, porque a los que les anduvo dicen que anda muy bien, pero no tuve la suerte de  conseguir integrados "de los buenos".



Proba alimentando los integrados con una fuente lineal, u otra fuente de PC diferente, me paso con este que arme para el auto que uno de los integrados no andaban, no hacia nada, o se quedaba en proteccion, el otro si, cambie el que no andaba y lo mismo, despues el que andaba no anduvo mas, cambie la fuente y anduvieron todos...


----------



## Cyborg16

Pensé que podría llegar a ser la fuente en un principio, pero después lo probé con una batería de auto, que mejor que eso no hay y seguía andando mal desgraciadamente. Gracias por responder igual.

Saludos.


----------



## guilles

AGOTADO, Hace 3 meses que no entregan este IC en la casa de electronica que voy siempre.. la verdad una lastima, porque me he armado lindas potencias con este integrado


----------



## hanton

hola saludos

alguno de ustedes a armado un amplificador con el HA13157 que es de 33 watts por 4 salidas
es que me regalaron el chip y en la hoja de datos encuentro que no puede ser tan sencilla su instalacion

si alguien tiene un esquematico de este circuito para hacer su plano se lo agradeceria


----------



## Greciasarahi

Hola, intenté hacer este amplificador y saqué el audio directo de la salida de audio de mi computadora pero al conectarlo a la batería del carro directamente, se prende el foco que viene ahí indicado como error y no se oye absolutamente nada, a que se puede deber que el led se encienda?
la bocina si sirve, la batería está bien cargada(es de un carro chico, no se si tenga algo que ver), los componentes son nuevos.
Muchas Gracias.

Ver el archivo adjunto 2893


----------



## Cyborg16

A Hanton; los circuitos de amplificadores cuadrafónicos suelen ser MUY simples. Unos capacitores para filtro de la alimentación y algunos más para desacoplar la entrada.

A Greciasarahi; Si se prende el led tenes dos opciones principales: o que tengas un corto en algún lado, o que el integrado haya venido malo. Revisa bien el circuito, fijate que no haya ningún capacitor al revez ni nada.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Amigos, Alguno me puede pasar el dato  de donde comprar el 1562q en capital, *zona once *, claro, algún lugar confiable , *pasa que tengo una pasada por capital la semana entrante *y *no tengo tiempo de irme hasta liniers*,ni tiempo de comerme un chipa voy a tener..., 

en microelctronicash ya me dijeron que esta agotado....


----------



## Greciasarahi

Este tipo de circuitos se puede probar antes de soldarse en un protoboard? que inconvenientes tienes?
lo arme en mi protoboard, lo revisé mil veces, está bien conectado y tiene la pila de carro conectada directamente, pero sigue marcando error y enciende el led.

Ver el archivo adjunto 2893


----------



## chacarock

creo que ya se hablo de estos chips truchos


----------



## MAKENSIE128

Hola quisiera saber si alguien ya ha utilizado este integrado en Clase AB porque yo lo quiero usar asi y la hoja de datos dice algunas cosas pero no realmente lo que necesita para que uno le diseñe algun circuitito para pasarlo de modo, si alguien sabe como Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué es exactamente lo que querés hacer?
Y esta es medio capciosa: Si no es en Clase AB, ¿cómo trabaja este ampli?.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel tobar

maxep dijo:
			
		

> repsuesta simple y concreto.. tira mucho mas q un stereo.
> supopngamos q tenes un pioneer sony o algo asi.. 50 x4.. en realidad son 22w por 4... es un tda 7386 o un 7560.. q te da esos valores.. en cambio el tda 1562 si te da 55rms.. con 0,1 de distorsion y 70w con 10% d distorsion... lo qu aclara winy de los 22 rw.. es estro.. si lo usas para bajos... supongamos a una ferecuencia de 300hz (un pum standar).. la potencia es de 22w rms.. eso esta medido con osciloscopio.-.
> iguañll te cuento (por q lo arme y use yo) q el 1562 da mucho mas graves q un stereo sea pioneer o sony o lo q sea.. da mucho mas bajos...
> se nota q tiene mas fuerza..
> espero haber sido claro con mi respuesta..
> 
> Razón para Editar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pd: PARALNATES IDEALES A CONECTAR... SEGUN LO QUE PROBE... 10" 100 RMS.. 12 " 80RMS....6,5"120RMS...(TODO EN 4 OHMS)


che io lo hice andar con palantes de 15" 250w suena re bien pero nececita una señal alta como la de una compu ..si le saco la resistencia de 1m en la entrada de audio lo va atomar a las señales mas debil como la de un mp3 o celular?


----------



## IxMagoxI

hola buenas tardes, arme el ampli con la pcb de elektor pero no funciona :S, 2 veces arme la placa con integrados distintos, conecto, hace ruido de encendido en el parlante como todo ampli, pero de ahi en adelante nada de nada :S, la luz verde no prende para nada. en standby tiene que ir puentiado no ? lo estoy probando con una bateria de camioneta.


----------



## trmtigre

hola busque los planos de zueco burki woofer en pdf pero solo encontre 2 y en baja calidad alguien me lo podria pasar yo hice el tda 1562 mono para proba y suena lindo. arme otro que tengo en el auto el Amplificador tda 7377 y 1524 2.0.pdf y sin problema si alguien los quiere.gracias


----------



## santy47

buenas gente!
Les comento que armé el ampli con el tda 1562 pero no emite sonido... hice unas pruebas para ver el error... al circuito lo alimento con una fuente de pc que en 12v tira hasta 20A así que descarto la falta de alimentación,  cuando lo enciendo se escucha un blop en los parlantes (son de 4 homs) le medí el consumo y es de 170 mA.. otra cosa, en la casa de electrónica pedi los capacitores c1 y c2 de 470nf y me dieron unos que dicen 470kf ¿?son lo mismo?
desde ya les agradecería alguna ayuda...
saludos!


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Están bien comprados los capacitores, equivalen a 470nf. Verifica el voltaje en el pin 4 a ver si esta en modo mute. Saludos


----------



## santy47

ahi medi el voltaje en el pin 4 es de 0,3V... Esta bien ese voltaje??


----------



## mnicolau

santy47 dijo:


> ahi medi el voltaje en el pin 4 es de 0,3V... Esta bien ese voltaje??



Hola, tenés que acostumbrarte a leer el datasheet del integrado, ahí tenés toda la información necesaria:



Está en stand-by con esa tensión en el pin 4. Debe ser mayor a 4[V] para que opere normalmente. Cual circuito armaste?

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## santy47

hola,gracias por la bienvenida! mira yo arme este pcb porque fue el primero que encontre ... si hubiera encontrado el que está en la primer página lo acía de una... es este que adjunto


----------



## santy47

gente, les comento que recién me di cuenta que el tester estaba en las últimas, me compré otro un poco mejor, medí el voltaje entre masa y el pin 4 y me dio 10,8V ! es mucho eso no??


----------



## djwash

Santy47, te recomiendo que armes este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/32871/ _
Es el mas facil de armar y ademas es la placa que venden en las electronicas... Ese que armaste tiene las pistas mal diomensionadas...


----------



## santy47

djwash dijo:


> Santy47, te recomiendo que armes este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/32871/ _
> Es el mas facil de armar y ademas es la placa que venden en las electronicas... Ese que armaste tiene las pistas mal diomensionadas...



gracias! había pensado en desarmarlo y armarlo en otro pcb con el led de diagnóstico y todo lo que le falta a este... pero no me gustaba mucho la idea de desoldar y volver a soldar este ic ya que es muy sensible.. 
aa me olvidaba, se pudo haber quemado el ic por el voltaje que recibió en el pin 4?


----------



## santy47

buenas gente, les comento que opté por hacer el ampli con el tda 1562 en el pcb que está en esta pagina y arrancó de una  !!! pero con un problema... la señal se audio la saco desde mi celu ( nokia c3) y amplifica muy poco... osea, no hay mucha diferancia entre el altavos del celu y el parlante del ampli... alguna recomendación???
desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## djwash

Tan poco amplifica?? El sonido sale distorcionado?

Usa otra fuente de audio, o construye un preamplificador.

Nunca pruebes un amplificador directo a una pc o celular, puede haber algun daño y podes quemar algo mas caro que el ampli, me paso con un amplificador que estaba probando sin pre, solo con un potenciometro a un mp3, se quemo un transistor y salieron 50V por la entrada de audio, desde ahi el mp3 nunca volvio a ser el mismo...

Siempre intenta poner un preamplificador en el medio.


----------



## santy47

distorciaona casi nada pero en un sonido bajo, prende el led un segundo, se escucha bien claro el sonido, pero con pocos bajos... seran los capacitores de entrada de audio? son unos cerámicos de 470kf... gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## djwash

Revisa las resistencias que sean del valor correcto, y a los capacitores esos cambialos por unos que tengan el código 474 y vas a notar un cambio.


----------



## santy47

ok voy a ver eso y despues comento los resultados!


----------



## santy47

bueno, les comento que hice algunas pruebas... medi el voltaje en el pin 16 y me da 10,6V, al subir el volumen al 50% distorciona y prende instantaneamente el led de diagnóstico, hoy se me ocurrió mirar la impadancia del parlante y es de 6Ω, el parlante tiene 2 woofer y un tweeter, será eso ??? igual voy a probar con un woofer solo de 4Ω aver que es lo que pasa!
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## santy47

gentee  perdonen por insistir !! le comento que hoy probé el ampli con un woofer de 12" 4Ω y un tweeter bala, y suena de diez!! lo único es que tiene pocos graves !! alguna idea?? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## djwash

Quizas sea subjetivo lo tuyo, por un lado este integrado tiene solo 22W para graves, intenta meterle audio con otra cosa que regule mejor los graves, arme amplis con este integrado y suena bien, pero no es la gran cosa en potencia...

La otra es que el woofer lo uses sin caja ahi ni con 1000w vas a sentir los graves, tambien es igual si el parlante es bueno pero la caja no es la que debe llevar.


----------



## santy47

ok! gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Carre08

hola amigos del foro. les cuento que me decidi por hacer este amplificador y me surgieron unas dudas: se le puede agregar un potenciometro para regular el volumen? es lo mismo el TDA1562ST que el 1562Q?? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## djwash

1 si se puede poner un potenciometro, quizás te de mejor resultado un preamplificador.

2 la diferencia es para donde vienen dobladas las patas del IC. El integrado es el mismo, mira el datasheet así ves lo de las patas.


----------



## Carre08

ah de una no se me habia ocurrido lo del preamplificador. che y disculpa mi ignorancia je pero donde encuentro el datasheet ese?? gracias djwash


----------



## djwash

Aqui esta el datasheet...


----------



## Carre08

ya termine el ampli!! lo conecte al stereo del auto y anduvo joya. pero si lo quiero conectar directo al mp3 como hago si es mono la entrada??


----------



## idem258

Oh, gracias Djwash entonces... que amplificador me recoemiendan para un SW?


----------



## trmtigre

sigue sin andar cuando consiga un plano diferente lo volvere armar. el que no anda es la parte del amplificador por que los filtros anda ya que lo puse con otro amp tda2005 y solo pasaba los bajos 

dicen que la tercera es la vencida........


----------



## Carre08

el amplificador con tda1562 lleva algun preampli en especial?? alguien le hiso un preamplificador o no me conviene?? mi idea es usarlo en el auto con el stereo que me recomiendan??


----------



## trmtigre

carre08 tenes los planos del tda1562 para woofer? yo hice el tda1562 simple y suena bien sin pre-amp


----------



## Carre08

no che cual es?. es que yo hise el primero que encontre jej. osea el que habia al principio de este debate


----------



## trmtigre

no se cuanto tira mi celu pero yo no arme para el fito! y suena arme otro para el otro fiat que tiene como como tonos y suena mejor se lo uso con un mp4 si queres te paso  por mail tengo en pdf para imprimir

el primer tda1562
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bXU7O6Ba3...4/s1600/pcb+50++watts+from+a+12+V+battery.JPG


----------



## Carre08

ah joyaa.. yo lo probe con el stereo del auto con una ficha RCA y anduvo re bien se escucha barbaro. pero si lo quiero hacer andar con mi mp4 como hago? porque viste que trae para conectar stereo el mp4 y el ampli yo lo hise mono. capas que es una pavada pero yo estoy re perdido jej.. gracias trmtigre


----------



## trmtigre

lo ideal seria armar 2 amp asi sonaria stereo y si queres una pre con tonos para que  suene mas lindo jeje


----------



## djwash

Porque no se ponen a leer todo el tema, esa placa ya la subieron hace 4 años, es la misma que venden en las electronicas._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/32871/ _
Y lo del pre tambien hay en el foro varios, solo debes usar el buscador...


----------



## Carre08

trmtigre me pasarias los planos para el pre??


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion este montaje completo con tda1562, esta en polaco, saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> dejo a su amable consideracion este montaje completo con tda1562, esta en polaco, saludos.



Si no me equivo ya lo subieron mas de una vez


----------



## pandacba

Este CI no tiene sentido utilizarlo para un ampli en la casa, fue diseñado para uso en automovil, por lo que necesita mucha corriente.

Se obtiene el mismo y mejor resultado con los CI para ser utilzados desde la linea y con mejores prestaciones, para lo cual hay una buena cantidad de CI's de la misma linea como por ejemplo el TDA1514, con el que lograran calidad de audio, el otro CI esta contemplado para un ambiente donde por sus condiciones un 10% es perfectamente admisible pero no para un ambito para la casa en donde el TDA1514 tiene la potencia especificada a valores Hi Fi

Hay que razonar las cosas, y entenderlas para luego elegir las mejores opciones y no encapricharse con tal cosa.

Y lo primero es que debe entenderse TDA1562 para utilzar con baterias en coche donde un 10% de THD es permitido

TDA1514 y otros para utilizarse con alimentación basada en la red, buen rendimiento y calidad Hi FI

Se concluye el TDA1514 no sirve para utilzarse en un auto y lo propio, el TDA1562 no es para utilzarse desde la red ni en la casa


----------



## fermin16

Saludos a todos, necesito ayuda para conectar el TDA1562 en estereo.


----------



## pandacba

¿? No necesitas ninguna ayuda solo utiliza un CI para cada canal y listo, el CI esta previsto para ser utilzado como BTL y no pueden utilzarse sus canales de salid por separado, es una unidad mono


----------



## hackerpro

hola a todos veo que tienen un problema con este ic estube armando uno y lo que pasa con este ic es que trabaja a 12v 5A trabaja con muxho y si se le pone menos se quema espero que les sirva


----------



## pandacba

Error, no se quema trabajando con menos al contrario no llegara a su máxima potencia, pero de alli que se queme..... es una aseveración poco técnica.

Primero que es CI diseñaso para uso automotor, lo no lógico es utilzarlo para uso casero cuando hay mejores opciones para ese caso.

También cometes un error cuando decis consume mucho,  12V x 5A dan 60W te suena? el error como dije proviene de utilzar un circuito que tiene ur artilugio teécnico para alcanzar 50W y más, al tener limitada la tensión a los 12V es un gran problema, en cambio un ampli standard para 8 ohms con una fuente de -+36V tan solo consume apena poco más de 1A.


----------



## daboo

bueno, tengo que decir, que yo mismo arme uno para mi carro. suena bastante bien con una buena caja. y tengo uno mas en mi cuarto. lo alimento con una fuente de pc que tenia sin usar. ahora, discrepo totalmente con lo que dice pandacba. por que, este amplificador es bastante sencillo y a mi parecer muy aceptable y eficiente para el subwoofer de un sistema de sonido casero. 

tambien. si es cierto puede llegarte a consumir aprox 80W.
pero segun lo que tu mismo escribes, si alimentas un amplificador estandard con una fuente simetrica de +- 36 V con una corriente de 1 amp la potencia que esta comiendose son 72W
y supongamos que es un amplificador con una eficiencia del 80% tendrias una salida de 58W. y ademas tubiste que conseguirte el transformador y hacerle la fuente.

asi que en mi opinion es un buen amplificador para el que quiera empezar en este tipo de circuitos, sencillo seguro y eficiente. ah y el 10% de TDH a los 70 W rms los puedes reducir en su mayoria con un buen diseño de una caja acustica.
saludos


----------



## pandacba

daboo dijo:


> bueno, tengo que decir, que yo mismo arme uno para mi carro. suena bastante bien con una buena caja. y tengo uno mas en mi cuarto. lo alimento con una fuente de pc que tenia sin usar. ahora, discrepo totalmente con lo que dice pandacba. por que, este amplificador es bastante sencillo y a mi parecer muy aceptable y eficiente para el subwoofer de un sistema de sonido casero.
> 
> tambien. si es cierto puede llegarte a consumir aprox 80W.
> pero segun lo que tu mismo escribes, si alimentas un amplificador estandard con una fuente simetrica de +- 36 V con una corriente de 1 amp la potencia que esta comiendose son 72W
> y supongamos que es un amplificador con una eficiencia del 80% tendrias una salida de 58W. y ademas tubiste que conseguirte el transformador y hacerle la fuente.
> 
> asi que en mi opinion es un buen amplificador para el que quiera empezar en este tipo de circuitos, sencillo seguro y eficiente. ah y el 10% de TDH a los 70 W rms los puedes reducir en su mayoria con un buen diseño de una caja acustica.
> saludos




Vos no sos el ombligo del mundo y cuando opino no lo hago de una manera paraticular, si no teniendo en cuenta, a la totalidad de los usurios, tu opinión es peronalista y como tal es válida, pero por ser subjetiva, no abarca más que un pedacito del universo de usuarios.

Por lo tanto si tengo una larga trayectoria y experiencia no puedo opinar, de esa manera.

Yo se como trabaja, tengo publicado esquemas con ese integrado al que recomiendo para uso automvilistico porque para ese ambito fue diseñado.
Siendo asi debo decirlo, lueego cada uno hace lo que le parece.

Por otro lado demostras la nada de concocimiento que tenes y por lo tanto invalida tus conecptos y lo peor es que haces errar a los que no saben afirmando categoricamente algo que es un tremendo error de concepto.

Cuando se mide la THD de un amplificador eso indica que de la señal que se le aplica en la entrada en el borne de parlante esta distorcionada un 10%, por lo tanto es imposible mejorarlo ponendole el parlante que le pongas, porque la distorción la introduce el amplificador, a la que habra que sumarle la que pueda introducir el bafle correspondiente.

Por otro lado cuando por moda se amplifican los graves más alla del programa original eso tambien es distorción porque se esta reprodcuciendo con un nivel en la porción de señal que no esta en el programa original, asi que si sumamos todos la distorción total llega a las nubes.

De otro forma por la forma de trabajar su potencia máxima se encuentra ligada directamente a la franaj de frecuencia en la que trabaje. a  mayor potencia mayor distorción y menor ancho de banda, eso no es privativo de este amplificador, asi ocurre en general pero en este por su forma de trabajar se fe más afectado y estos puntos se ven pronunciadamente más acentuados, los cuales son fáciles de ver tanto en una medición, como en audición


----------



## daboo

pandacba dijo:


> Vos no sos el ombligo del mundo y cuando opino no lo hago de una manera paraticular, si no teniendo en cuenta, a la totalidad de los usurios, tu opinión es peronalista y como tal es válida, pero por ser subjetiva, no abarca más que un pedacito del universo de usuarios.
> 
> Por lo tanto si tengo una larga trayectoria y experiencia no puedo opinar, de esa manera.
> 
> Yo se como trabaja, tengo publicado esquemas con ese integrado al que recomiendo para uso automvilistico porque para ese ambito fue diseñado.
> Siendo asi debo decirlo, lueego cada uno hace lo que le parece.
> 
> Por otro lado demostras la nada de concocimiento que tenes y por lo tanto invalida tus conecptos y lo peor es que haces errar a los que no saben afirmando categoricamente algo que es un tremendo error de concepto.
> 
> Cuando se mide la THD de un amplificador eso indica que de la señal que se le aplica en la entrada en el borne de parlante esta distorcionada un 10%, por lo tanto es imposible mejorarlo ponendole el parlante que le pongas, porque la distorción la introduce el amplificador, a la que habra que sumarle la que pueda introducir el bafle correspondiente.
> 
> Por otro lado cuando por moda se amplifican los graves más alla del programa original eso tambien es distorción porque se esta reprodcuciendo con un nivel en la porción de señal que no esta en el programa original, asi que si sumamos todos la distorción total llega a las nubes.
> 
> De otro forma por la forma de trabajar su potencia máxima se encuentra ligada directamente a la franaj de frecuencia en la que trabaje. a  mayor potencia mayor distorción y menor ancho de banda, eso no es privativo de este amplificador, asi ocurre en general pero en este por su forma de trabajar se fe más afectado y estos puntos se ven pronunciadamente más acentuados, los cuales son fáciles de ver tanto en una medición, como en audición



esta bien, esta bien. No busques los 70W y 10% de THD con 55W es suficiente y con 0.5% de THD es aceptable o no?
ahora con respecto a lo de reducir la distorcion escuchada. puedes pegarte una leida a bastantes articulos sobre filtros acusticos y sabrás a que me refiero cuando digo que si uso el ampli para para un subwoofer con una caja acustica pasa bajos (caja acustica, a eso me referia no al parlante) y un filtro pasa bajos pasivo, el sonido es bastante bueno con poca distorsión.

y vale, me senti regañado...jejeje
me disculpo si en algun momento te ofendi o algo al decir que no estaba de acuerdo con tu opinion.


----------



## eaonqn

santiago61 dijo:


> hola muchachos en estos momentos lo estoy probando con woofer de 10" ubique el tda1562 adentro de la caja...el golpe es aceptable...tomo la señal de audio directamente del estereo de una de las salidas que tiene para SUB...y con el mismo controlas todo...no hace falta en mi caso preamplificador y filtro paso bajos...saludos
> http://img249.imageshack.us/i/1008202.jpg/ http://img249.imageshack.us/i/1008207.jpg/




Hola Santiago como estas? mi nombre es Emiliano y lei en el foro q hiciste un amplificador para tirar un woofer de 10 con el TDA 1562, lei q lo sacaste directamente de la salida de sub del equipo del auto. Te queria preguntar si no es mucha molestia si me podrias mandar el esquema de la PCB ya q no me doy mucha maña con el diagrama electrico, desde ya muchisimas gracias.

Saludos desde Neuquen.


----------



## DOSMETROS

eaonqn dijo:


> Hola Santiago como estas? mi nombre es Emiliano y lei en el foro q hiciste un amplificador para tirar un woofer de 10 con el TDA 1562, lei q lo sacaste directamente de la salida de sub del equipo del auto. Te queria preguntar si no es mucha molestia si me podrias mandar el esquema de la PCB ya q no me doy mucha maña con el diagrama electrico, desde ya muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Saludos desde Neuquen.


 

A leer todo el post


----------



## hacktek

Ese pdf esta muy interesante!, haci me evito hacer 4 elecktor , Gracias.


----------



## Dualcharly

me interesa probar este circuito del TDA1562 pero no se cuales son exactamente estos diodos schottky, y cuanto amperaje es el que soportan ? ó se pueden remplazar por alguno otro ?


----------



## fosfran

quisiera saber de que se trata el borne con la nomenclatura "REM" que aparece en el pcb que realizo Mariano 
Nicolau. gracias


----------



## ernestogn

es el REMote , para encender la potenciaal encender el estereo., poniendo 12v en ese pin la etapa arranca , sino , no arranca.
Los estereos,  o algunos estereos tiene una salidad indicada como "rem" que sirve justamente para eso.


----------



## DAVIDTUSMANOS

se podrá usar tda 1562A para hacer este ampli con el mismo circuito o cambia en algo, gracias


----------



## fedex

Hola gente me lei las 75 paginas de este largo post. Este es mi primer circuito impreso. Les comento que estuve atento a todas las respuestas de mnicolau, pero me surgieron las siguientes dudas (Por favor tengan piedad que nunca arme nada lo hago porque me gusta!):

1 - Compre los schottky 1N5822 creo que son de 3 amperes y 40 Volts. Estaran bien?

2 - Ademas me dieron los condensadores de 100nF y 470nF pero son de este estilo: 






no son como los de santiago61 que son de este estilo segun lo que veo:






Influye en algo ? me conviene ir a comprarlos nuevamente? de paso me pueden decir las diferencias de uno y otro?

Aca les dejo unas imagenes de como va quedando, les pregunto estas pabadas porque quiero estar bien seguro y no andar quemando componentes a lo pabo. Les dejo unas imagenes de como va quedando ... (De nuevoi perdon la desprolijidad en las soldaduras soy nuevo  ) el impreso lo hice complotter quedo lindo la cague cuando estañe la pista de la masa.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*fedex *si esta bien eso capacitores va perfecto y te van a funcionar excelente  no compres otros

veo que vas bien con la placa

PD. busca en San google diferencias entre capacitores: ceramicos, poliester y plastico.


----------



## fedex

Hola SSTC gracias por responder. Termine de armar el circuito, le conecte un parlante de 6 pulgadas biaxial para probarlo, y un mp3 genérico. El tema es que cuando conecto el ampli a los 12v se escucha un chirrido en el parlante, queda encendida la luz de "encendido" y cuando le doy play al mp3 el sonido sale por el parlante pero muy muy bajo, casi como un auricular y lo único que funciona seria el tweeter del parlante no el cono grande... tienen idea que podrá ser ? por favor denme una mano me gaste bastante plata para armarlo y que funcione así es un bajón!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no subís una BUENA foto del PCB del lado de las soldaduras y componentes y también una BUENA foto del chip que has puesto. Esos TDA1562 son famosos por venir 100% falsos...


----------



## JoniDf

Como van ? hasta ahora tengo uno armado en estereo y suena de 10 ! estoy terminando el pre con un 1524 cuando tenga todo subo fotos !


----------



## fedex

Hola ezavalla gracias por responder no tengo camara mas que la del telefono tratede que salgan lo mas claras posibles .. para mi no hay corto en ninguna pista.. Perdon ya se que esta media desprolija pero bueno es lo primero que hago! Hace un rato le cambie la resistencia que esta antes del led de diagnostico de 47k a 4k7 porque lei en el post que estaba mal en el esquema... Al integrado no le voy a poder sacar foto, esta un poco apretado apenas se ve! ... espero que sirva de algo y me puedan dar una mano ... funciona ... pero no amplifica se escucha mas que bajo .. como si estuvieran andando unos auriculares fuera de los oidos..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Fedex, tu problema está claro... armaste el pcb de manera invertida/reflejada. Si comparás la ubicación de los componentes en tu placa con la vista de la 1º página del pdf vas a notar esa diferencia.

Qué método utilizaste para armar el pcb? Si usás la plancha para hacerlo, tenés que imprimir el pcb tal cual está (sin reflejarlo).

Saludos


----------



## fedex

Mnicolau, como estas? gracias por responder! no, pase el diseño a vectores y lo hice cortar sobre vinilo lo pegue con un transfer y despues lo tire al acido .. que idiota que soy! entonces ... es muy probable que haya quemado el integrado verdad ? Me siento Homero Simpson...


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh en ese caso entonces sí deberías haberlo invertido, ya que lo pegás desde el lado del cobre... no te hagas tanto drama (salvo por el costo y el tiempo perdido), todos hemos hecho un pcb invertido en algún momento 

PD: hay que analizar los pines y ver cómo quedó conectado, pero probablemente se haya dañado. Lo mismo para el transistor del remoto.

Saludos!


----------



## fedex

Esto resume lo que siento....






A intentarlo de nuevo! gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pequeño detalle la placa invertida, perdón llegue tarde si veo que tienes alreves la conexión que bueno es tener gente como* Mnicolau* y no te preocupes no se te quemo si no tiro humo ni se te reventaron los capacitores estas bien solo la amargura de que tenes que hacer un PCB nuevo un garro 

*Mnicolau* si pasa la primera placa que arme la hice alreves.


----------



## fedex

*SSTC* vos decis que sigue vivo el integrado? no quiero volver a armarlo y comerme el bajo de tener que hacerlo por 3ra vez! y como no un noob en electronica no quiero llevarme un chasco!
No hay una manera de comprobar si funciona tirando unos cables? aunque suene poco... la idea es ver si  todavía esta vivo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fedex dijo:


> *SSTC* vos decis que sigue vivo el integrado? no quiero volver a armarlo y comerme el bajo de tener que hacerlo por 3ra vez! y como no un noob en electronica no quiero llevarme un chasco!
> No hay una manera de comprobar si funciona tirando unos cables? aunque suene poco... la idea es ver si  todavía esta vivo...



pssss miles claro con unos cables y los mismos componentes solo probas un canal y despues el otro si claro es mas cuando un amplificador tiene tan pocos componetes yo no uso placa


----------



## R-Mario

Acá les pongo el que yo hice hace rato y sigue y sigue funcionando, suena bien para el uso que le doy, "realzar los graves suavemente" es decir no sirve para hacer temblar media calle pero si da una bonita sensacion de bajeo en tu carro "y de paso no lo va desarmando poco a poco ", el woofer es un boschmann "segun ellos de 500W".

Use WinISD para calcular la caja y me gusto el resultado.

Acá en Mexico el TDA1562Q  ronda los 5 dolares o 60 pesos.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/12062012422.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/12062012423.jpg/


Nota el acrilico me lo encontre en la basura y me quedo perfecto. "Ni mandado a hacer jejeje"


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Me gusto como metiste la RCA hembras (entrada de señal)  y si queres mas color un led Azul  para deleitar mi compá te quedo de diez 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy bonito 



SSTC dijo:


> Me gusto como metiste la RCA hembras (entrada de señal)  y si queres mas color un led Azul  para deleitar mi compá te quedo de diez
> 
> 
> ​


 

Un led azul abajo del acriílico


----------



## R-Mario

Bueno como un buen desempleado que soy  ya les hice caso de poner un led al acrilico, pero no se lo puese azul, porque veran en el carro todos los focos se los cambie a azul o rojo entonces solo traigo esos dos colores y en la cajuela ya traia una lampara azul asi que supuse que se veria mas bonito el acrilico en rojo y si se ve mas bonito 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/13062012426.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/13062012425.jpg/


----------



## DOSMETROS

* . . . endiablado . . .*


----------



## R-Mario

Estaba buscando al tda1562q en NXP pero al parecer ya no lo fabrican ¿estoy en lo correcto? porque solo aparece la hoja de dato pero por ningun lado aparece la opcion de comprar, luego me fui a Newark y tampoco aparece, entonces me preguntaba si ya no se fabrica. Alguien me lo puede confirmar y en caso de ser afirmativo, cual vendria a ser un "remplazo". Mismas caracteristicas de potencia versus voltaje alimeracion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

aaaaaa bueno te quedo buenisimo

*GyG​*(genio y groso)
​


----------



## chacarock

Ajna dijo:


> Estaba buscando al tda1562q en NXP pero al parecer ya no lo fabrican ¿estoy en lo correcto? porque solo aparece la hoja de dato pero por ningun lado aparece la opcion de comprar, luego me fui a Newark y tampoco aparece, entonces me preguntaba si ya no se fabrica. Alguien me lo puede confirmar y en caso de ser afirmativo, cual vendria a ser un "remplazo". Mismas caracteristicas de potencia versus voltaje alimeracion



estas en lo correcto, originalmente ya no se fabrican, no se alguien los este reproduciendo, los que hay son algunos que quedaron en los mercados y de a poco se estan terminando, y si recuerdo bien lo que leei el pot, no hay reemplazo, si tienes otras opciones pero no reemplazo directo con este

saludos


----------



## R-Mario

Y como cual seria las otras opciones, porque no doy con alguno de caracteristicas similares


----------



## chacarock

quieres de 12 vol simple  60 watts? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-12v-tda7294-smps-filtropasagraves-70850/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-4x40-tda8571j-and-tda1524a-72897/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

solo hasta aqui te puedo ayudar ya que las reglas del foro no permitn mas, quizas algunos de estos temas te resulten interesante, no se en que proyecto queres usar el ampli, fijate si te sirve alguno
y nos cuentas 

saludos


----------



## carlos lazaro delgado

Estan muy bien sus aportes, mas cuando se trata de reciclar la mayor parte de las personas desechan los aparatos electronicos.


----------



## jesusitis

yo lo acabo de construir como indica el primer post pero no le saco mas de 18W RMS, supongo que el motivo es que está en clase B, como lo puedo poner en clase H?


----------



## jesusitis

en la pata 16 tengo 9V, y la alimentacion es de 12v justos, con un consumo de 2A.
estará mal el integrado?
los condensadores se cargan y descargan en las crestas como indica el datasheet, la fuente G está funcionando correctamente.
la calidad de sonido es curiosamente alta teniendo en cuenta de que se trata de un circuito puenteado con fuente conmutada aunque evidentemente no es un clase A o AB push pull


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hola bien entiendo mas o menos, en concreto a que quieres llegar??? NO se si es bueno alimentarla con una fuente conmutada si se que con una bateria de 12 volts suena que es una hermosura... ahora no se que tiene que ver la pata 16 si no se conecta 







esta es la bateria que yo uso y esta mortal


----------



## jesusitis

la patilla 16 te indica el estado de trabajo, es solo para medir.

bueno, despues de muchos estudios y pruebas llego a la siguiente conclusion.

en regimen permanente sinuosoidal se vacían los condensadores antes de llegar a la cresta de 50W por lo que trabaja en clase B
Con música en cambio si llega a una potencia aceptable y con una calidad aceptable, de ahí a sonar a hermosura pues bueno, a ver, mal no suena, tiene muy poco ruido de fondo un factor Q muy bueno y la respuesta de frecuencia mas que suficiente, aunque noto que no es del todo plana, realza graves.
metiendo carga resistiva le cuesta más llegar a esos 50w, con carga inductiva si que llega. 

lo he puesto a 2 ohm jeje, desafiando lo que se dice en el foro por probarlo y debo decir que ningun problema no se me enciende el diagnostico ni petardea, solo que se queda seco a partir de 0,6V en la entrada, con 4ohm le he metido 0,8 sin problema.

solo un detalle, con el coche arrancado se me cuela ruido de alternador, he puesto una bobina en serie con la alimentacion y reduce mucho pero aun queda un poco, sabeis algun tipo de filtro que sea eficaz para estos casos??
muchas gracias


----------



## R-Mario

Prueba con este filtro, yo tenia el mismo problema pero cuando pisaba el pedal del freno y prendian la luz de freno, se escuchaba un pop y a bajo volumen se escuchaba un ruido pero cuando puse el filtro se acabo tal cosa, tambien puse un diodo en serie


----------



## jesusitis

la verdad es que es buena idea, almacenas corriente en un dispositivo por lo que las caidas de cresta las evitas, ademas de anular la caida de tension que tienes por la bobina, luego en la bobina filtras alterna para luego poner otro condensador que tambien se va a cargar la alterna, si señor, lo probaré!! gracias


----------



## chelo579

Hola muchachos, armé el amplificador estéreo de mnicolau y me pasa que cuando le doy tensión, en los led de cada canal, uno prende un segundo y se apaga y el otro queda prendido continuamente (aclaro que estoy le estoy dando tensión sin carga, osea sin parlantes y con la entrada sin enchufar). cual es el integrado que está mal? gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

prueba con un paralntee para saber si hay corriente continua en el circuito, pero sin audio y despues inyectale audio a bajo nivel


----------



## jesusitis

cortocircuita la entrada de audio y pon una resistencia cerámica en la salida de altavoz, luego prueba lo comentas, tiene pinta de alguna pista cruzada


----------



## david_rc_91

gente les tengo que comentar que andan circulando TDA1562 truchos o "fake"
que ni bien los pones a funcionar te queda encendido el led o ni siquiera encienden.

una forma de diferenciarlos es por el logo de philips que se debe encontrar mas abajo
por lo que vi en el de santiago esta mas arriba el logo. Como una camada que consegui yo aca en rosario a muy bajo costo. ($40) Cuando deberian salir entre de $60 y $70 aca.

otra forma de diferenciarlos son sus patas, deben estar color opacas, no brillantes estañadas.

y bueno las mas obvia el color de la tinta y la calidad de impresión en el modelo y marca.

original:
http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m2cpeWhb9EOsFqt66qy35HQ.jpg

falso:

http://s1.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_1542947dsc00028.jpg


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion sobre el tda1562, saludos


----------



## matias mainero

que bueno entonces da resultado voy a probarlo, sera que puede armar con un crossover de 2 vias sumandole dos potencias en mono y un pre estereo?


----------



## evocarz

Hola a todos , termine de armar el ampli con el pcb del primer post ( redimensionado porque no me entraban los lifts) pero no funciona , queda prendida la luz de error y no da sonido alguno , lo que me frustra es que le probe 3 tdas y no me anduvo ninguno y no estan nada baratos ahora, uno no prendia ni la luz y tampoco daba sonido , estoy sospechando que me los estan vendiendo truchos, en fin , no soy muy entendido en el tema, pero me fije continuidad y no tengo ninguna pista en corto , ni entre las patas del integrado, ni en la salida, ni en la entrada  ; de las lifts me carga de un solo lado, el otro lado me marca eso de 10uv , no se si eso sera normal. en las fotos van a ver que puse unos cables donde va el transistor , para simular un switch en vez de transistor, y muchas cosas desprolijas porque intente sacandole los schotky , etc.. Hay alguna manera de probar el integrado? El integrado que esta puesto actualmente es igual al del la foto , el de la foto es el segundo que probe.Lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de moto nueva.
Les agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## chacarock

mira sin animos de desanimarte, creo que este integrado ya se descontinuo hace un rato largo, en algunas casa de electronica a lo mejor puedas conseguir un par que quedaron, pero si son nuevos lo mas provable es que sean truchos, igual seguro alguno de los chicos puede darte alguna mejor ayuda, felices fiestas


----------



## nicop31

Termine de armar el layout de Elektor. 
Lo que me pareció raro fue que el circuito no funcionaba ni hacia nada. Las pistas estaban todas correctas,los componentes ubicados como corresponden y no habia ningun corto.

Releyendo el thread completo, encontré lo que parece ser la solución, que fué cortar un puente que esta justo debajo del integrado que une el pin6 con el pin12.

Ahora funciona, pero a un volumen no muy alto (se puede hablar con alguien a un metro con voz no muy forzada) y se escucha un poco de saturación. (Lo tengo conectado con dos parlantes de 12" de 8Ohm en paralelo y cuya potencia ronda los 100W)
Otra de las cuestiones es que el Led de diagnostico que lleva el circuito no prendió nunca, ni al principio ni después.

Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 450W ATX y meto la señal con un celular y un cable RCA - plug 3.5mm.

Mi consulta es que que puede llegar a ser el problema con este circuito.

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

evocarz dijo:


> Hola a todos , termine de armar el ampli con el pcb del primer post ( redimensionado porque no me entraban los lifts) pero no funciona , queda prendida la luz de error y no da sonido alguno



te recomiendo que leas el PDF del integrado y notes porque No arranca el integrado ese es tu problema esta fuera de las caracteristica de trabajo (no me e topado con este integrado pronto armare un amplificador con este) la misma dice que es un integrado potente, pero que a la misma vez es muy sofisticados y que lo que te muestra en el diagrama es una posible idea, pero que no es las protecciones que tiene que tener si se quiere llevar a los 70Watts...

te recomiendo que leas el datasheet y que veas los FOROS ingleses notaras como se preocupan desde lo mas minucioso


----------



## p a b l o

Nahuan dijo:


> Muchas gracias juan... Recien llego del centro, donde compre todos los componentes para ver si puedo hacer andar el amplificador... Yo soy de argentina, y te cuento que aca consegui el tda1554 en $9, o sea 2,5 euros mas o menos... bastante bien...
> 
> Pero tengo un par de dudas... tengo un transformador de 12v, pero no se que amperaje.. como hago para medirlo (si se puede)??? o no interesa el amperaje y lo mando nomas??
> 
> sera my complicado armarlo en una plaqueta universal, o me conviene comprar la plaqueta correspondiente???
> 
> Gracias otra vez por la onda...
> 
> NAHUAN



conecta el tranformador y mide el amperaje en la entrada, luego lo multiplicas por el voltage en tu red electrica y ya tienes la potencia del transformador. le quitas el 10% por perdidas por ejemplo si la potencia te dio 150w entonces la potencia del transf. seria mas o menos el 90% de 150w, osea (150*0.9)= 135w potencia real del transf.  ahora teniendo la potencia del transf solo habria qe medir el voltaje en el debanado secundario y aplicas esta formula I=P/V y listo


----------



## R-Mario

p a b l o dijo:


> conecta el tranformador y mide el amperaje en la entrada, luego lo multiplicas por el voltage en tu red electrica y ya tienes la potencia del transformador. le quitas el 10% por perdidas por ejemplo si la potencia te dio 150w entonces la potencia del transf. seria mas o menos el 90% de 150w, osea (150*0.9)= 135w potencia real del transf.  ahora teniendo la potencia del transf solo habria qe medir el voltaje en el debanado secundario y aplicas esta formula I=P/V y listo




Creo que asi no podrias estimar la potencia del transformador, porque  necesitas la carga si no te va marcar una corriente muy pequeña, segun  se la potencia la estiman midiendo el nucleo del transformador y no asi  como tu lo mencionas.


----------



## LeoBecker

Hola, hace dias que vengo leyendo este post! tengo unas preguntas:

1- vi que hay un filtro pasa bajo de burky modificado por mnicolau... que diferencia tiene con el original? de paso me lo podrian pasar (busque en todas las paginas y no encontre).

2- cual es la ficha o conector que va al REMOTE del stereo?? supongo que ahi entra un jack de 3.5mm mono, puede ser??

3- de que sección tiene que ser el cable que va de los 12v al estereo, el cable RCA y el cable REMOTE??

perdon por las preguntas tan boludas! pero no le quiero pifiar XD..
GRacias!!


----------



## djwash

LeoBecker dijo:


> Hola, hace dias que vengo leyendo este post! tengo unas preguntas:
> 
> 1- vi que hay un filtro pasa bajo de burky modificado por mnicolau... que diferencia tiene con el original? de paso me lo podrian pasar (busque en todas las paginas y no encontre).



Pasa bajo? Estas seguro que es pasabajo? No recuerdo algo al respecto pero si piensas usarlo de amplificador para sub, hay opciones mejores que esta te lo aseguro, hay otros integrados mas faciles de conseguir originales, y mas baratos.



LeoBecker dijo:


> 2- cual es la ficha o conector que va al REMOTE del stereo?? supongo que ahi entra un jack de 3.5mm mono, puede ser??



No, en el estereo debe ahber una ficha con un monton de cables, de ahi uno de ellos debe ser el que habilita habilita un dispositivo remoto, ya sea al encender el estereo o por una funcion especifica, en fin, es un cable no una ficha.



LeoBecker dijo:


> 3- de que sección tiene que ser el cable que va de los 12v al estereo, el cable RCA y el cable REMOTE??



Desde la bateria al estereo, te recomiendo un cable de 4mm², y tambien desde el negativo igual, un cable, no tomes la masa o GND de donde se te ocurra...


----------



## LeoBecker

Hola djwash! gracias por responder! quizas me equivoqué, me refiero a este..


y tengo otra duda con respecto al fusible, es lo mismo ponerlo en el circuito que comprar esos cables q viene con fusible incluido?? de 8A.. 10A?


----------



## djwash

Me falto responderte bien esta pregunta:



LeoBecker dijo:


> 3- de que sección tiene que ser el cable que va de los 12v al estereo, el cable RCA y el cable REMOTE??



2.5mm² andan bien, o 4mm² si son muy largos deberian ser los cables que alimenten un estereo, o este amplificador, yo uso siempre cuando instalo, cables de 4mm² para evitar caidas de tension durante el arranque, podes darle arranque al auto y el estereo o amplificador ni se entera...

Los cables RCA deben ser mallados, y de canales separados para mayor comodidad, fijate que sean mallados completamente, es decir, que los alambres de GND rodeen completamente al cablecito de linea, no se si me explico, ya que hay unos que vienen con un alambre GND finito que va al lado del de linea y se le mete de todo...

El REM con 0.75mm² deberia andar bien.


Del fusible, lo que te sea mas comodo, por ahi cuando esta en el cable es mas facil verificarlo...

Del circuito no podria opinar porque no lo habia visto, tampoco vi el original, podrias esperar a que mnicolau aparezca... o armarlo y probar...


----------



## LeoBecker

ok gracias djwash! esperare a ver de que demonios se trata ese circuito  .. mientras tanto voy haciendo lo otro!! SAludos!


----------



## Agustinw

Tengo una duda sobre este amplificador, ¿porque dice que llega a 70w si la potencia que se puede generar con 12v en 4Ω es 36w?


----------



## R-Mario

Agustinw dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre este amplificador, ¿porque dice que llega a 70w si la potencia que se puede generar con 12v en 4Ω es 36w?


 
Por eso lleva esos dos capacitores conectados directamente al circuito, con ellos se logra duplicar la tension, claro esta lo hace un circuito interno del amplificador


----------



## RocoBianucci

Ajna dijo:


> Por eso lleva esos dos capacitores conectados directamente al circuito, con ellos se logra duplicar la tension, claro esta lo hace un circuito interno del amplificador



Si pero en frecuencias bajas no rinde ese sistema y sólo entrega menos de 30wats de potencia


----------



## R-Mario

RocoBianucci dijo:


> Si pero en frecuencias bajas no rinde ese sistema y sólo entrega menos de 30wats de potencia


 

 Explicame porque afirmas eso


----------



## mianbaro

si no compraste el integrado original no te botara ni los 50 watts de potencia  que están previstos en el circuito y tienes que ser muy cuidadoso cuando lo ensambles los cables de entrada de tensión tienen que ser de un diámetro considerable por que este amplificador trabaja mas en consumo de amperes que de voltaje un buen disipador y los elementos tienen que ser exactamente iguales a los que se requiere en el circuito, yo compre los circuitos que no son originales de philips y bota no mas de 30 watts y con mucha distorsion, y tienes que entender que ese amplificador lo ponen de 70 watts en la ficha técnica pero eso esta dado en pico a pico sin control de un parlante o señal audible yo te aseguro que en señal rms no vota mas de 40 watts pero con calidad de sonido y 50 watts con distorsion y te cuento no sale tan barato este amplificador diseña te uno a transistores en modo darlington te servirá 

saludos


----------



## djwash

Les vendria bien leer el datasheet, sobre la potencia de este amplificador ya se ha hablado antes.


----------



## leaplayer22

este amplificador necesita voltaje simetrico o comun de 12v?? el que posteo mnicolau


----------



## R-Mario

leaplayer22 dijo:


> este amplificador necesita voltaje simetrico o comun de 12v?? el que posteo mnicolau


 
Si te hubieras tomado la molestia de leer, te darias cuenta que el integrado trabaja con fuente sencilla y lo puedes alimentar hasta con 18V, siendo tipico 14.2V lo que te da el alternador de un automovil

Porque ya nadien quiere hacer su parte


----------



## tinchoball

mnicolau: me decidi por hacer el circuito que posteaste en la pagina 13, Ver el archivo adjunto 5775
Ver el archivo adjunto 5776
Ver el archivo adjunto 5777
y lei hasta la pagina 40 y el datasheet lo revise varias veces para sacarme varias dudas de este amplificador pero no termino de darme cuenta.
1- al ser mono, ¿que potencia entrega en esta salida? ¿cuantos watts, ohms y pulgadas recomendas usar? (pregunto esto para asegurarme de comprar lo mejor para este circuito)
2- con una fuente switching de 12v 15A debería abastecerlo ya que lei que se alimenta con 5A por operacional
3- ¿si el rele de standby no se conecta y en su lugar se conecta un interruptor de dos posiciones deberia funcionar igual? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## tinchoball

Disculpas por el segundo comentario pero no pude editar el anterior :s
Alguien lo consiguio en rosario / santa fe ?


----------



## vvnaon

Haber que les parece este proyecto para woofer con el tda1562


----------



## Don Plaquetin

muy 3D


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

vvnaon dijo:


> Haber que les parece este proyecto para woofer con el tda1562


Interesante....
Solo que no hay lugar para pasar el tornillo que sujeta el TDA al disipador, y por supuesto, tampoco hay lugar para pasar el destronillador para "ajustarlo".
Muy bonito el dibujo 3D, pero que lástima que no sepamos para que usarlo...


----------



## vvnaon

Mmmmm creo que sí se puede, lo único es dejar un poco de espacio entre los dos capacitores y no dejarlos pegadas las patas de ellos a la placa, con eso le puedes meter el tornillo sin nungún problema; en el caso del disipador, tambien se puede pues por lo menos midiendo yo la distancia entre el fin de la placa donde se le podría el disipador al integrado hay el espacio correcto y si quedara poco adentro, las patas de cualquier integrado tienen un grado de resistencia para amoldar, perdón pero creo que no veo el problema, de todas maneras agradezco tus comentarios, que sirven para aclarar dudas



También lo que se me ocurre es cortar una placa de aluminio que quede del tamaño del integrado entre el disipador y el integrado, ya que alguna vez me pasó con un proyecto y me quedó bien sin ningún problema de disipación de calor y obvio deberás meterle en ambos lados grasa térmica para que permé más el calor. Creo que esa plaquita de aluminio si es que la necesitaras, bien vale la pena por el proyecto


----------



## vvnaon

mianbaro dijo:


> si no compraste el integrado original no te botara ni los 50 watts de potencia  que están previstos en el circuito y tienes que ser muy cuidadoso cuando lo ensambles los cables de entrada de tensión tienen que ser de un diámetro considerable por que este amplificador trabaja mas en consumo de amperes que de voltaje un buen disipador y los elementos tienen que ser exactamente iguales a los que se requiere en el circuito, yo compre los circuitos que no son originales de philips y bota no mas de 30 watts y con mucha distorsion, y tienes que entender que ese amplificador lo ponen de 70 watts en la ficha técnica pero eso esta dado en pico a pico sin control de un parlante o señal audible yo te aseguro que en señal rms no vota mas de 40 watts pero con calidad de sonido y 50 watts con distorsion y te cuento no sale tan barato este amplificador diseña te uno a transistores en modo darlington te servirá
> 
> saludos



Fíjense, que a mí me pasó algo curioso, anteriormente me arme un ampli con integrado de coche y necesitaba por obviedad fuente simple regulada, pero problema, necesitaba 12 v y a 10 A, según el datasheet del regulador positivo lm7812, te permite hasta 2 A, sin embargo que me animo a ponerle 10 A mi resultado es que si lo levantó pero se calentaba muchísimo por lo que con un buen disipador me fue suficiente, en resumen lo que quiero decir es que no digo que mientan los datasheets pero esto que menciono es un ejemplo de que puede haber la posibilidad de estirar ciertos comportamientos de transistores o integrados pues. Y de verdad, todavía sirve después de más de 2 años de uso la fuente, no se me a tronado, les invito a experimentar.


----------



## djwash

vvnaon dijo:


> Fíjense, que a mí me pasó algo curioso, anteriormente me arme un ampli con integrado de coche y necesitaba por obviedad fuente simple regulada, pero problema, necesitaba 12 v y a 10 A, según el datasheet del regulador positivo lm7812, te permite hasta 2 A, sin embargo que me animo a ponerle 10 A mi resultado es que si lo levantó pero se calentaba muchísimo por lo que con un buen disipador me fue suficiente, en resumen lo que quiero decir es que no digo que mientan los datasheets pero esto que menciono es un ejemplo de que puede haber la posibilidad de estirar ciertos comportamientos de transistores o integrados pues. Y de verdad, todavía sirve después de más de 2 años de uso la fuente, no se me a tronado, les invito a experimentar.



Para un amplificador de auto integrado no necesitas fuente regulada, y tampoco necesitas 12V, en un auto el voltaje nunca es de 12V siempre es 13.2V a 14.4V aproximadamente, los amplificadores integrados y los SMPS destinados a autos trabajan en un rango mas amplio que eso, el TDA1562 trabaja normalmente en 14.4V y el maximo es 18V.

Contanos que tension tiene tu fuente, y que integrado usa tu amplificador, quizas no necesitas el regulador, y quizas te de mejor resultado sin el.


----------



## tinchoball

Hola de nuevo, luego de averoguar en varios lugares de electronica en rosario, el unico lugar donde encontre este CI fue en un lugar que me lo ofrecen $134,50 segun ellos es original (no lo fui a ver todavia) pero el leer que a algunas personas se lo ofrecian por $18 o $40 y es mucho menos que lo que me ofrecen siendo que estan en argentina al igual que yo. Cual puede ser la diferencia ?


----------



## djwash

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, luego de averoguar en varios lugares de electronica en rosario, el unico lugar donde encontre este CI fue en un lugar que me lo ofrecen $134,50 segun ellos es original (no lo fui a ver todavia) pero el leer que a algunas personas se lo ofrecian por $18 o $40 y es mucho menos que lo que me ofrecen siendo que estan en argentina al igual que yo. Cual puede ser la diferencia ?



En algun momento he comprado este integrado a precio bajo y eran falsos, no funcionaban bien o directamente no andaban, tambien compre originales, la verdad tuve malas experiencias con este integrado, hay otras opciones mas baratas y faciles de conseguir originales como el TDA 7377 si lo pensas usar en el auto, si es para la casa ni hablar no es la mejor opcion el TDA1562...


----------



## tinchoball

djwash dijo:


> En algun momento he comprado este integrado a precio bajo y eran falsos, no funcionaban bien o directamente no andaban, tambien compre originales, la verdad tuve malas experiencias con este integrado, hay otras opciones mas baratas y faciles de conseguir originales como el TDA 7377 si lo pensas usar en el auto, si es para la casa ni hablar no es la mejor opcion el TDA1562...



Es para mi casa y pensaba entre los 50 w y 70 w y como tengo una fuente switching de 12 V 14 A y queria usarla para un amplificador que trabaje en este voltaje y esta potencia, y estw integrado definitivamente cumple con todo lo que necesito.
capaz que vale la pena gastar esta plata en el integrado pero al ver que se le presentan errores a casi todos me hace dudar


----------



## djwash

Acordate de la potencia, lee el segundo mensaje.

Te recomiendo el TDA 7377 seguro lo conseguis mas barato y original que el TDA 1562, hay un tema con ese integrado, con PCB y control de tonos y otras cosas muy completo, ademas es muy potente.


----------



## vvnaon

djwash dijo:


> Para un amplificador de auto integrado no necesitas fuente regulada, y tampoco necesitas 12V, en un auto el voltaje nunca es de 12V siempre es 13.2V a 14.4V aproximadamente, los amplificadores integrados y los SMPS destinados a autos trabajan en un rango mas amplio que eso, el TDA1562 trabaja normalmente en 14.4V y el maximo es 18V.
> 
> Contanos que tension tiene tu fuente, y que integrado usa tu amplificador, quizas no necesitas el regulador, y quizas te de mejor resultado sin el.



Mira use un tda8571j de hecho este integrado aguanta de igualmanera hasta 18 volts y lo normal es 14.4, pero bueno en el mercado no hay transformadores de gran amperaje y con esos voltajes y en su mayoría los devanados de los transformadores que fabrican por acá son muy malos, ya que se baja el voltaje en este caso hasta 9 volts cuando le subes casi al tope por eso le puse regulador aunque inclusive en algunos casos como se baja tanto el voltaje no alcanza a regular bien el regulador pues; también lo probé con una batería de 12 v 12 A y jala muy bien porque no hay bajas de voltaje, dura entre 24 y 48 horas la batería depende el volumen. Las fuentes no me gustan porque con los picos de voltaje que suele haber a veces se truenan aunque sea una buena marca y en conclusión creo que prefiero estar recargando en alternancia dos baterías de 12 v 12 A, es lo mejor para mis exigencias auditivas o tú que me aconsejas


----------



## djwash

vvnaon dijo:


> Mira use un tda8571j de hecho este integrado aguanta de igualmanera hasta 18 volts y lo normal es 14.4, pero bueno en el mercado no hay transformadores de gran amperaje y con esos voltajes y en su mayoría los devanados de los transformadores que fabrican por acá son muy malos, ya que se baja el voltaje en este caso hasta 9 volts cuando le subes casi al tope por eso le puse regulador aunque inclusive en algunos casos como se baja tanto el voltaje no alcanza a regular bien el regulador pues; también lo probé con una batería de 12 v 12 A y jala muy bien porque no hay bajas de voltaje, dura entre 24 y 48 horas la batería depende el volumen. Las fuentes no me gustan porque con los picos de voltaje que suele haber a veces se truenan aunque sea una buena marca y en conclusión creo que prefiero estar recargando en alternancia dos baterías de 12 v 12 A, es lo mejor para mis exigencias auditivas o tú que me aconsejas



Cual es el voltaje de tu fuente luego de rectificar?

Mmm, si se te cae el voltaje es porque el amplificador consume mas de lo que la fuente puede entregar, tambien influye si los cables de alimentacion entre el ampli y la fuente son muy delgados.

Los reguladores lo unico que hacen es bajar la tension a un valor determinado, un regulador se coloca cuando la tension de trabajo de un circuito requiere una tension especifica y regulada, si la carga sera muy grande hay configuraciones para mas potencia con y sin el 7812.

En tu caso si la tension que entrega la fuente esta dentro de lo que admite el IC es totalmente al cohete poner un regulador, y mucho menos el 7812 solo. Si a la fuente se le cae el voltaje es porque se queda corta en corriente para alimentar al ampli. Lo mas seguro si no se te cae el voltaje con el regulador es porque este limita la corriente que el amplificador recibe, provocando que no entrege toda su potencia.


----------



## analogico

arme este circuito con un trafo de 5A medidos experimentalmente
y  mas de  10000uf  y  funciona bien




el regulador filtra ruidos y mantiene el voltaje constante independiente de la carga o la entrada  lo que da un volumen mas estable  
solo que pierde  algo de potencia de la fuente
alguno equipos las usan

otros no por que es mas barato sin regulador
y no se nota tanto, si la fuente aguanta


----------



## djwash

analogico dijo:


> arme este circuito con un trafo de 5A medidos experimentalmente
> y  mas de  10000uf  y  funciona bien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el regulador filtra ruidos y mantiene el voltaje constante independiente de la carga o la entrada  lo que da un volumen mas estable
> solo que pierde  algo de potencia de la fuente
> alguno equipos las usan
> 
> otros no por que es mas barato sin regulador
> y no se nota tanto, si la fuente aguanta



Creo que usar un regulador 7812 (de 2A segun el user) para regular la alimentacion de un TDA 1562 o cualquier amplificador similar es una pesima idea, primero que no es necesario, limitas la corriente que le llega al amplificador lo cual no puede tener buenas consecuencias a tal punto de generar distorsion y recorte si se lo exige mas alla de los 2A que puede entregar el regulador.

Lo de filtrar ruidos y que de un volumen mas estable tampoco aplica en este caso, sí cuando alimentas un preamplificador, tanto el TDA1562Q y el TDA8571J del usuario son amplificadores diseñados para estar instalados en autos, este ultimo es visto normalmente en auto-estereos de marcas reconocidas y jamas he visto uno de ellos con un regulador en la alimentacion. Ademas limitar la corriente de un ampli dudo que lo haga mas estable, y para filtrar ruidos hay otras formas mas efectivas como inductores, cables apantallados, plano de masa, etc.

Si existen amplificadores transistorizados con fuente regulada pero son contados, en este caso no aplica eso.

A lo que apunto es que si se cae demasiado el voltaje es porque la fuente no tiene la potencia suficiente para alimentar el ampli, y la solucion es conseguir una fuente adecuada, poner muchos capacitores no es la mejor solucion, poner un regulador no esta ni cerca de solucionar ese problema ...


----------



## analogico

lo de usar una fuente regulada en audio ya se discutio en este hilo, las ventajas y desventajas y los condensadores
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128032


en este caso parece una locura
lo que no quiere decir que en otros casos funcione   mejor


de todos modos   un amplificador de estos en un equipo comercial instalado en un automovil
funciona en una fuente regulada  de 14.5V o a bateria 13V


----------



## djwash

analogico dijo:


> en este caso parece una locura
> lo que no quiere decir que en otros casos funcione   mejor



No se entiende bien, me parece que te faltó un "no" por ahi 



analogico dijo:


> de todos modos   un amplificador de estos en un equipo comercial instalado en un automovil
> funciona en una fuente regulada  de 14.5V o a bateria 13V



Si lo miras por ese lado todos los aparatos del mundo estan funcionando en una fuente regulada y no es necesario mezclar las cosas asi. 

En este caso (y en cualquier otro similar) es ridiculo colocar un regulador de 2A para un circuito que consume mucho mas, sin contar que si la tension está dentro de los valores que soporta el IC no hay ninguna razon para colocar un regulador porque es innecesario bajar la tension, ni para "mejorar el volumen" y para filtrar ruidos hay otros medios. Si la tension excede la que admite el IC, a ciertos niveles de A seguramente es mas practico, rentable y eficiente conseguir una fuente adecuada que armar un regulador para esa potencia.


Hay algo a tener en cuenta, le pregunte al user el voltaje de su fuente luego de rectificar y no me respondió. Tampoco está claro donde midió la tension, si esta se cae con o sin el regulador, antes o despues de éste.

De todas formas en este caso, en este tema, en este lugar del planeta, a esta hora del dia, si a la fuente se le caia el voltaje era por falta de A y/o escasa capacitancia en el peor de los casos, y colocar un regulador para solucionar ese problema (encima de menor A que la carga) es ridiculo por donde lo mires.

En este caso puede que no apliquen los beneficios de tener una fuente regulada, si la tension de la fuente superara la del IC se podria plantear una *regulacion adecuada*, pero no pasaria por beneficios sino por necesidad, mejor conseguir una fuente adecuada.

Esperemos si el user nos aclara las condiciones en la cual se cae la tension.


----------



## vvnaon

djwash dijo:


> Cual es el voltaje de tu fuente luego de rectificar?
> 
> Mmm, si se te cae el voltaje es porque el amplificador consume mas de lo que la fuente puede entregar, tambien influye si los cables de alimentacion entre el ampli y la fuente son muy delgados.
> 
> Los reguladores lo unico que hacen es bajar la tension a un valor determinado, un regulador se coloca cuando la tension de trabajo de un circuito requiere una tension especifica y regulada, si la carga sera muy grande hay configuraciones para mas potencia con y sin el 7812.
> 
> En tu caso si la tension que entrega la fuente esta dentro de lo que admite el IC es totalmente al cohete poner un regulador, y mucho menos el 7812 solo. Si a la fuente se le cae el voltaje es porque se queda corta en corriente para alimentar al ampli. Lo mas seguro si no se te cae el voltaje con el regulador es porque este limita la corriente que el amplificador recibe, provocando que no entrege toda su potencia.



El voltaje de la fuente rectificada sin el regulador es de aprox 19 volts.
Respecto a la corriente regulada, creo que si es necesaria, porque uso el mismo cable con la bateria de no break de 12 v 12 A y no se cae el voltaje y el sonido es por obviedad nítido,  en realidad es por esa razón que le puse el regulador que digamos que es como un simulador de batería pues porque se comporta como tal, de hecho lo he probado con el tda7560 y me pasa lo mismo, por lo que a la conclusión que llegué después de experimentar es que una fuente regulada deficiente te provoca que se te baje el voltaje inclusive te invito a que pruebes con ciertas fuentes de pc (chinas de hecho que debería de no bajarse el voltaje) y se baja el voltaje cosa que no pasa con una fuente de pc de buena marca (como la praxon por acá) a pesar de que tengan un cable delgado, propios de las fuentes de pc. Y es por eso que creo que un buen devanado primario y secundario te permite que no se caiga tu voltaje por lo menos lo leí en www.contruyasuvideorockola.com, en la sección de transformadores chécalo!!!!


----------



## djwash

vvnaon dijo:


> El voltaje de la fuente rectificada sin el regulador es de aprox 19 volts.



Si esta un poco excedido el voltaje, no por 1V sino mas porque no es recomendable alimentar el integrado en su Vmax.



vvnaon dijo:


> *Respecto a la corriente regulada, creo que si es necesaria*, porque uso el mismo cable con la bateria de no break de 12 v 12 A y no se cae el voltaje y el sonido es por obviedad nítido,  en realidad es por esa razón que le puse el regulador que digamos que es como un simulador de batería pues porque se comporta como tal, de hecho lo he probado con el tda7560 y me pasa lo mismo,



De ninguna manera, jamas le debes limitar la corriente a un amplificador, vamos por partes:

1: Sobre los cables, cada cable tiene un calibre, segun el calibre podremos hacer circular a traves de el una cierta cantidad de A (amperes, corriente) entonces conociendo los A que consume la carga colocaremos el cable de alimentacion entre la fuente y la carga del calibre adecuado. Hay otros parametros de los conductores pero no los tendremos en cuenta en este caso.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge


Supongamos que la fuente puede proveer mas A de los que la carga requiere, pero dicha carga supera los A que puede transportar el cable pasan dos cosas, el cable se calentará y el voltaje se caerá en la carga y no en la fuente, quiere decir que si medimos con un tester directamente en la fuente el voltaje sera normal y al medir en la carga efectivamente el voltaje será menor.




2: Por lo que entiendo el voltaje no se cae con la bateria (12V 12A), y el sonido es nitido, si esto sucede a plena potencia quiere decir que el cable es adecuado para la carga.




Ahora vos le has puesto el *regulador de tension* para bajar el voltaje con el que alimentas al IC, eso esta bien, pero notaste que este se calienta mucho y es principalmente por la carga que es muy superior a 2A. Comentaste antes que se te cae el voltaje hasta 9V, esto sucede con el regulador? Donde tomaste la medicion? antes del regulador o despues de el? o sobre algun terminal en la placa del IC.

Sobre lo de "simulador de bateria" puede ser por la tension que es similar, pero en la corriente ni cerca a lo que puede proveer la bateria.




vvnaon dijo:


> por lo que a la conclusión que llegué después de experimentar es que una fuente regulada deficiente te provoca que se te baje el voltaje inclusive te invito a que pruebes con ciertas fuentes de pc (chinas de hecho que debería de no bajarse el voltaje) y se baja el voltaje cosa que no pasa con una fuente de pc de buena marca (como la praxon por acá) a pesar de que tengan un cable delgado, propios de las fuentes de pc. Y es por eso que creo que un buen devanado primario y secundario te permite que no se caiga tu voltaje por lo menos lo leí en www.contruyasuvideorockola.com, en la sección de transformadores chécalo!!!!




He hecho muchas pruebas con fuentes ATX, en el uso normal uno de los puntos debiles son los cables demasiado finos, suele pasar que las fuentes entregan potencia pero los cables ceden primero, te das cuente porque los tocas y estan calientes.

Sobre la caida de voltaje en fuente ATX, en muchas chinas el IC que se encarga se censar las lineas de V lo hace sobre +5V e ignora +12V por mas loco que parezca, entonces en el uso normal no pasa a mayores, pero cuando nos ponemos a jugar con las fuentes cargando solo la linea de 12V en cierto valor de carga el V se empieza a caer y la fuente ni se entera hasta que se apaga, si repetimos la prueba cargando al mismo tiempo la linea que es censada (+5V) podremos cargar mas la de 12V sin que se caiga V o apague la fuente.

En las fuentes de PC encontraras calibres de cables variados, segun la calidad de la fuente pueden ser 0.50mm² 0.75mm² y hasta 1mm² o en calibres 17 18 19 20, esto lo podes leer bien chiquitito al costado de cada cable.



En fin, si hay algo desproporcionado en un circuito (carga, capacidad de fuente en A, conductores, etc) las mediciones de voltaje no seran las mismas en todos los puntos, una caida de voltaje en un amplificador *de este tipo* (hay otras variables en los clase D por ejemplo pero no viene al caso) se puede deber a varias razones. Limitar la corriente a un amplificador no es para nada bueno, hasta podes llegar a quemar un parlante al someterlo a recorte por mucho tiempo que muchas veces no es audible. A poca potencia y por la naturaleza de audio que no es un consumo continuo no hay problemas, al exigirlo seguro sale mal.

No te tomes a mal lo que te digo, no esta mal colocarle un regulador, pero deberias implementarlo adecuadamente para no limitarle la corriente al ampli, lo mejor y mas facil es sacarle un par de vueltas al debanado secundario del transformador hasta tener entre 10V y 11V en AC para que al rectificar queden entre 12.7V y 14.2V rectificados, o cambiar el trafo por uno adecuado. Esto es para debatir y aprender un poco mas.


----------



## analogico

independiente del 7812


al trabajar a 12V  y no a 19  el amplificador consume menos corriente
por lo tanto necesita una fuente menos potente y por eso no se cae el voltaje
ya que la corriene  maxima de la fuente nunca se supera


----------



## djwash

analogico dijo:


> independiente del 7812
> 
> 
> al trabajar a 12V  y no a 19  el amplificador consume menos corriente
> por lo tanto necesita una fuente menos potente y por eso no se cae el voltaje
> ya que la corriene  maxima de la fuente nunca se supera





Menos voltaje + menos corriente = menos potencia 

Me parece que estas mezclando las cosas nuevamente, o no estas prestando atencion a lo que se esta hablando aqui.

Cuanta menos corriente va a necesitar el ampli para entregar x potencia a 12, 14.4 y 18? Dudo que la diferencia sea significativa.


Claramente el user no tiene bien clara la funcion actual o como afecta el 7812 a su circuito, por eso le explique algunas cosas en el mensaje anterior.


En este caso aparentemente el voltaje se cae de 19V a 9V con y sin el regulador, lo que me da a pensar que la fuente se queda muy muy corta en corriente, tan corta que no supera la corriente maxima del regulador por lo tanto este solo se calienta y no vuela por el aire, al final el amplificador no logra entregar toda su potencia.

Con el 7812 lo unico que logra es que el ampli trabaje con esa fuente, pero esta muy mal implementado en este caso, eso es lo que quiero que entienda el usuario, no se le limita la corriente a un amplificador. NO se usa un 7812 solo para ese nivel de carga.


----------



## analogico

si el user dice que hace trabajar un 7812  a mas de 2 A con un disipador gigante
le doy el beneficio de la duda




djwash dijo:


> Menos voltaje + menos corriente = menos potencia
> 
> Me parece que estas mezclando las cosas nuevamente, o no estas prestando atencion a lo que se esta hablando aqui.
> 
> Cuanta menos corriente va a necesitar el ampli para entregar x potencia a 12, 14.4 y 18? Dudo que la diferencia sea significativa.



simple podemos calcular con los pocos datos que tenemos(no es una manera optima pero nos dara una ida)
los Ω de los parlantes y el voltaje de la fuente
4Ω y 12V  =3A  y 36W
4Ω y 19V =4,75A y 90.25W
eso es por parlante si tiene 2 parlantes seria el doble 

ahora en el primer caso necesitamos una fuente de 6A y en el segundo de 10A

si la fuente apenas da 6A y le sacamos 10 se cae el voltaje a 9 en este caso
pero si le sacamos solo 6A a la fuente estamos dentro del limite y no se caera el voltaje a los 9V de este caso


----------



## vvnaon

djwash dijo:


> Si esta un poco excedido el voltaje, no por 1V sino mas porque no es recomendable alimentar el integrado en su Vmax.
> 
> 
> 
> De ninguna manera, jamas le debes limitar la corriente a un amplificador, vamos por partes:
> 
> 1: Sobre los cables, cada cable tiene un calibre, segun el calibre podremos hacer circular a traves de el una cierta cantidad de A (amperes, corriente) entonces conociendo los A que consume la carga colocaremos el cable de alimentacion entre la fuente y la carga del calibre adecuado. Hay otros parametros de los conductores pero no los tendremos en cuenta en este caso.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge
> 
> 
> Supongamos que la fuente puede proveer mas A de los que la carga requiere, pero dicha carga supera los A que puede transportar el cable pasan dos cosas, el cable se calentará y el voltaje se caerá en la carga y no en la fuente, quiere decir que si medimos con un tester directamente en la fuente el voltaje sera normal y al medir en la carga efectivamente el voltaje será menor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Por lo que entiendo el voltaje no se cae con la bateria (12V 12A), y el sonido es nitido, si esto sucede a plena potencia quiere decir que el cable es adecuado para la carga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora vos le has puesto el *regulador de tension* para bajar el voltaje con el que alimentas al IC, eso esta bien, pero notaste que este se calienta mucho y es principalmente por la carga que es muy superior a 2A. Comentaste antes que se te cae el voltaje hasta 9V, esto sucede con el regulador? Donde tomaste la medicion? antes del regulador o despues de el? o sobre algun terminal en la placa del IC.
> 
> Sobre lo de "simulador de bateria" puede ser por la tension que es similar, pero en la corriente ni cerca a lo que puede proveer la bateria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hecho muchas pruebas con fuentes ATX, en el uso normal uno de los puntos debiles son los cables demasiado finos, suele pasar que las fuentes entregan potencia pero los cables ceden primero, te das cuente porque los tocas y estan calientes.
> 
> Sobre la caida de voltaje en fuente ATX, en muchas chinas el IC que se encarga se censar las lineas de V lo hace sobre +5V e ignora +12V por mas loco que parezca, entonces en el uso normal no pasa a mayores, pero cuando nos ponemos a jugar con las fuentes cargando solo la linea de 12V en cierto valor de carga el V se empieza a caer y la fuente ni se entera hasta que se apaga, si repetimos la prueba cargando al mismo tiempo la linea que es censada (+5V) podremos cargar mas la de 12V sin que se caiga V o apague la fuente.
> 
> En las fuentes de PC encontraras calibres de cables variados, segun la calidad de la fuente pueden ser 0.50mm² 0.75mm² y hasta 1mm² o en calibres 17 18 19 20, esto lo podes leer bien chiquitito al costado de cada cable.
> 
> 
> 
> En fin, si hay algo desproporcionado en un circuito (carga, capacidad de fuente en A, conductores, etc) las mediciones de voltaje no seran las mismas en todos los puntos, una caida de voltaje en un amplificador *de este tipo* (hay otras variables en los clase D por ejemplo pero no viene al caso) se puede deber a varias razones. Limitar la corriente a un amplificador no es para nada bueno, hasta podes llegar a quemar un parlante al someterlo a recorte por mucho tiempo que muchas veces no es audible. A poca potencia y por la naturaleza de audio que no es un consumo continuo no hay problemas, al exigirlo seguro sale mal.
> 
> No te tomes a mal lo que te digo, no esta mal colocarle un regulador, pero deberias implementarlo adecuadamente para no limitarle la corriente al ampli, lo mejor y mas facil es sacarle un par de vueltas al debanado secundario del transformador hasta tener entre 10V y 11V en AC para que al rectificar queden entre 12.7V y 14.2V rectificados, o cambiar el trafo por uno adecuado. Esto es para debatir y aprender un poco mas.



 Creeme que para nada lo tomé a mal, es más creo que es bueno intercambiar ideas pues después se puede llegar a una conclusión de todo lo que se discuta y así enriquecernos todos con lo mucho o poco que sepamos, si me oí grosero te pido disculpas.

Ahora respecto al cable, en verdad como lo mencionas no se calienta en ambos casos por lo que en conclusión es adecuado para el flujo de electrones que por el pasan.

El voltaje de 9 v sucede con el regulador medido después del regulador; la verdad no lo he probado sin el regulador, o sea, rectificado pues con los diodos así como sus buenos capacitores, y bueno dado esto supongo que si el regulador no funciona para regular en este caso el voltaje creo que tampoco lo hará bien solo rectificado por lo tanto quiero suponer que como es un integrado para autoestereo de coche, ocupando un acumulador de 12 v 10 A (que de hecho se que la batería da más de 12 v cuando está bien de carga y pasa con todas pues) que no se le baja la corriente o por necesidad no debería de pasar, es por eso que inmiscuí un regulador dada la solicitud de estabilidad en volts exigido por el integrado, es realmente el pretexto que me hizo ponerle reitero el regulador.
Y entonces tú me propones que el regulador no sirve con amperajes de más de 2 A? tal vez tendré pues que probarlo sólo con la rectificación haber que sale.

Mira para este caso tengo otro ejemplo, arme un ampli con un tda2003 que da 10 w en rms de salida, le puse un trans de 15 v a 3 A (soportando si más bien lo recuerdo el integrado hasta 18 volts y un máximo de 3 A), la cuestión es que ya rectificado superaba por mucho de igualmanera lo que soportaba el integrado y se protegía apagándose, lo que hice fue ponerle un regulador igual pues y ya no se apagó. En este caso cuando le subo al volumen se calienta poco menos el regulador sin apagarse el integrado (para esto se me olvido mencionar que pasa lo mismo con los integrados tda7581 y tda7560 respecto al incremento de volumen) con la potencia excelente con parlantes de 4 ohms por canal en estéreo pues.

Respecto a las fuentes de pc, no se si entendí, me dices que le ponga al positivo del integrado la línea de 12 V con la de 5 V a la vez ¿Eso es lo que me propones? ¿No habrá problemas por eso?





analogico dijo:


> si el user dice que hace trabajar un 7812  a mas de 2 A con un disipador gigante
> le doy el beneficio de la duda
> 
> 
> 
> simple podemos calcular con los pocos datos que tenemos(no es una manera optima pero nos dara una ida)
> los Ω de los parlantes y el voltaje de la fuente
> 4Ω y 12V  =3A  y 36W
> 4Ω y 19V =4,75A y 90.25W
> eso es por parlante si tiene 2 parlantes seria el doble
> 
> ahora en el primer caso necesitamos una fuente de 6A y en el segundo de 10A
> 
> 
> si la fuente apenas da 6A y le sacamos 10 se cae el voltaje a 9 en este caso
> pero si le sacamos solo 6A a la fuente estamos dentro del limite y no se caera el voltaje a los 9V de este caso



Miren de hecho el disipador no esta tan grande digamos que cubriría una área de entre 2 o 3 cm por 8 cm por 6 cm de alto hueca pues por dentro. Porqué no mejor prueban ustedes con algún otro ampli (o este pues) de gran amperaje, con regulación simple, que pase por 3 tantos más o menos la corriente soportada? tal vez así pudiéramos desmentirnos todos, digo es una propuesta y creo que hasta las fuentes de pc se calientan por los transitores que tienen internamente por algo los disipadores ¿no?


----------



## djwash

Emm, el regulador que has puesto es de tensión, por un lado esta bien colocarlo para reducir la tension de la fuente a un nivel que pueda aceptar el IC, pero la cuestion que es ese regulador es para 2A, si superas esa corriente como no es continua (los picos de corriente son por cada golpe de musica) el regulador aguanta (no explota) pero pasa eso que se cae la tensión porque no pueden pasar los A necesarios a travez del regulador.

Medi si podes la tension antes del regulador a ver si se cae con el volumen alto, si se cae ahi tambien el voltaje la fuente se queda corta, si el voltaje se mantiene en 19V o baja muy muy poco mientras que despues del regulador si cae el voltaje, es porque la fuente se la banca pero el regulador e estaria haciendo "cuello de botella" por la escasa corriente que puede manejar.

Que quiero decir con esto, que hay otras maneras de regular la tensión y obtener el V adecuado y la corriente suficiente para alimentar al IC como corresponde, siempre va a ser mas conveniente usar una fuente que entregue el voltaje adecuado sea lineal o SMPS.



Lo de las fuentes de PC, cada cosa que pretendes alimentar con una fuente se le llama carga, el amplificador es una "carga" para la fuente, como tambien lo puede ser una lampara, un motor o una resistencia. Las fuentes de PC necesitan tener algo de carga en +5V para regular la tension correctamente, quiere decir que deberas ponerle aunque sea una lamparita de 12V 21W o una resistencia de cierto valor en +5V para que la fuente de PC pueda regular la tension correctamente, asi podras poner una "carga" mas grande si que esta se apague o se caiga la tension, podras obtener mas A de ella.




Me he dado cuenta hace rato que tenes algunos errores de concepto, no sabes todavia como o que funcion cumplen cada cosa, lo del regulador está bien pero cuando la "carga" (IC amplificador en tu caso) supera la soportada por el regulador ya no está bien, debes buscar otras soluciones como sacarle unas vueltas al secundario del transformador o reemplazarlo por otro, o como dices usar baterias es lo mejor, o de ultima regular la tensión con un circuito dimensionado para manejar mas corriente.

Por eso es que te digo que no te lo tomes a mal, los errores que tienes es mejor corregirlos al principio, para que ya vallas con buenos cimientos y hagas siempre las cosas dentro de lo que sabes, bien.



Aunque creo haber sido claro antes queria aclarar esas cosas que veo no las entendiste, cualquier cosa me consultas que para eso si podemos estamos. Sobre pruebas, si encuentro un trafo adecuado posteo por aca con fotitos y todo, tengo un 1562 dando vueltas por ahi...


----------



## jlpua

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui tienen otro circuito completamente funcional.
> saludos



Buenas tardes Amigo tupolev
Tengo una duda el standby seria con un suich?
le agradezco su atencion
Jlpua


----------



## DannyR

¿Porque dicen que èste integrado tira 22w nomas en graves?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DannyR dijo:


> ¿Porque dicen que èste integrado tira 22w nomas en graves?



*cita* de donde traes la información para formular la pregunta. Lo dicen porque los graves consume grandes potencias en tiempos cortos y los integrados NO suelen entregar tanta demanda.

saludos


----------



## VegaMiranda

Hola a todos, soy un poco nuevo en esto y he estado leyendo tanto buena información como mala, verán, tengo un pequeño amplificador con un TDA2822m dos bocinas de 10 watts y precisamente quería complementarlo con un pequeño amplificador como es el TDA1562, tengo un SubWoofer de 8' a 8 ohms de un viejo estéreo AIWA (Z-r990) y quería ponerle un pre-amplificador a la entrada con un TL071 para hacer las frecuencias bajas, pero no sé si tendré una buena respuesta con esto que quiero hacer, quiero como un tipo 2.1 para mi PC obviamente con una fuente a parte. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

VegaMiranda dijo:


> tengo un pequeño amplificador con un TDA2822m dos bocinas de 10 watts



no seran parlante de 1 Watt 

saludos y tenes que buscar un filtro paso bajo para eso


----------



## VegaMiranda

SSTC dijo:


> no seran parlante de 1 Watt
> 
> saludos y tenes que buscar un filtro paso bajo para eso


 
Emm no, tengo (quizás esté mal yo) la costumbre de que, si tengo un amplificador de 10 watts por ejemplo, ok, entonces pongo bocinas (o parlantes según algunos hablahispanos) de 15 watts, en este caso son bocinas LG de Home Teather, la pregunta original mi estimado era, si creen que el TDA1562 (del cual es el principal tema) sería bueno para usar con ese filtro que deja pasar de 20 Hz hasta 40 si no mal recuerdo.

El subwoofer que tengo en mente para poner es aproximadamente de 60 Watts, el problema es que es de 8 ohms.

Es más menos como el siguiente:








Un saludo nuevamente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI se puede (disculpa no me entendiste, no te preocupes) 

el integrado te va a servir o sino te dejo este enlace donde hay un diagrama original para arma un woofer para PC no lo diseñe yo al equipo solo levante el circuito.

_Woofer TDA2030_


----------



## VegaMiranda

SSTC dijo:


> SI se puede (disculpa no me entendiste, no te preocupes)
> 
> el integrado te va a servir o sino te dejo este enlace donde hay un diagrama original para arma un woofer para PC no lo diseñe yo al equipo solo levante el circuito.







Excelente amigo, miraré el circuito y te comento, voy de salida, por cierto muchas gracias al administrador por editar mi post, cualquier cosa espero poder contar con su ayuda.

Saludos (otra vez  )


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion con el tda1562, portatil, esta en aleman, muy completo http://www.richis-lab.de/jukebox2.htm , saludos


----------



## josuematador

Hola gente, arme la placa que publico juan
Pero no me anda, el led permanece prendido constantemente, y tengo 5v en el capacitor de la pata 3 y 5 pero no en la 13 y 15, alguien me puede dar una mano?
Los puentes están bien, no encuentro ninguna mala soldadura, el integrado no me caliente lo más mínimo, el parlante es de 8 ohm, y cuando lo enciendo me hace un bloop muy leve, alguna sugerencia??
desde ya muchísimas gracias!


----------



## edix/09

Hola, Yo ya me arme una de estas placas la utilizo con una fuente ATX 500W, la cuestión es que ayer baje la placa que modifico micolau y la empece a armar y leí nuevamente todo el hilo. Pero me surgió una duda. al principio del tema hablan de que el integrado consume de 8A a 10A, hoy terminando de leer el post completo vi que por la mitad o un poco después decían que solo consume 2A a 12V. Y me surgió esta DUDA ¿cuando consume realmente? es porque si consumen 10A como dicen para hacer la placa esterio voy a tener que cambiar el fusible del encendedor del auto y quiero saber para no hacer nada mal.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion del tda 1562 en checo http://svetelektro.com/Pictures/Audio_technika/subik_doma/burky-sub-70W-doc.pdf


----------



## nachosoracco

Gente, buenas noches, necesito de su ayuda, tengo dos parlantes 6'' en el auto, soportan 80w rms, y quiero hacer una potencia para estos parlantes
Viendo por internet salio el plano del tda1562q. Me conviene hacer este amp? Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

nachosoracco dijo:


> Gente, buenas noches, necesito de su ayuda, tengo dos parlantes 6'' en el auto, soportan 80w rms, y quiero hacer una potencia para estos parlantes
> Viendo por internet salio el plano del tda1562q. Me conviene hacer este amp? Muchas gracias



Si es recomendable siempre que compres 2, uno por cada parlante


----------



## Don Plaquetin

nachosoracco dijo:
			
		

> Genial, muchas gracias, lo has hecho ya?



no siento la necesidad de hacerlo, tengo otro integrado pero para que des una idea 

En todos lados esta el TDA1562

Que me acuerde lo vi en mucho Stereos de autos


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en finlandes del tda1562, amplificador portatil  http://karilavikka.fi/supaghettoblaster.php


----------



## R-Mario

jorge morales dijo:


> informacion en finlandes del tda1562, amplificador portatil  http://karilavikka.fi/supaghettoblaster.php



 Pero que locura   quien usaria este moustrito en un aparato portatil,  no creo que les dure mucho el rock and roll.

Mas mojor un clase D o algo asi


----------



## jorge morales

en ruso mas informacion con el tda1562, muy completo el montajes http://radiokot.ru/lab/analog/17/


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> informacion en finlandes del tda1562, amplificador portatil  http://karilavikka.fi/supaghettoblaster.php



Me gusta su diseño innovador y por los 1562q puede remplazarse por otros amplificadores por q por aca no los encuentro q otro remplazo me recomendarías brother


----------



## jorge morales

informacion en ruso
http://mariolla.com/index.php/amplifier/21-amp-tda1562q.html


----------



## marco790

alex v dijo:


> Hola a todos antes que nada queria saludarlos ya que soy nuevo en el foro, lo leo desde hace meses pero no estaba registrado.
> Estoy experimentando con el famoso TDA 1562Q y la verdad que ya me quedé sin trucos para hacerle... a ver si me pueden dar una idea o una mano... tengo ese problema que se entrecorta el sonido cuando le subo un poco el volume o le subo los graves un poco. Se entrecorta y suena una fritura por milisegundos. Aqui les enumero las pruebas que realicé.
> usé una bateria de automovil de 75 amp. cargada a pleno, es la que tengo en mi auto, con 2 cables de 4mm. directos de la bateria a la placa del amplificador sin reley sin nada intermedio, directamente los cables soldados a la placa
> Usé una fuente de computadora retocada que tira 14 volts. con 4mm de cables.
> Usé una fuente de telecomunicaciones de 25 amp. en 13,8 volts regulada y estabilizada.
> Usé una fuente de computadora standar que tiraba 12v. reforzando los cableados de salida a 4mm.
> Tengo la placa estañada por completo en las pistas.
> Tengo un disipador que mas que disipador parece un ala de un boing 747 con un cooler montado por las dudas.
> Cambié los capacitores.
> Le agregué los capacitores como recomiendan en el foro.
> Usé un subwoofer de 10" de 4 Ohms linea pesada de la marca b52. (el sub está funcionando con una potencia actualmente y funciona de 10).
> Usé un woofer de 12" de 350W RMS de 8 Ohms.
> Usé un 6x9 pioneer de 4 Ohms
> Usé los parlantes del equipo de audio LG de un amigo que eran de 6 Ohms.
> Cambié el integrado por uno con los dos puntitos en relieve como dice en el foro porque tenia uno liso anteriormente.
> Usé la salida de linea normal del estereo.
> Usé la salida de sub Woofer del estereo.
> Usé un mp3 como fuente de audio.
> La placa está perfecta la comparé con digramas una y otr vez.
> 
> YYYY SIGUE!!!! haciendo lo mismo!!!!!! mejoró  pero siempre me hace la misma falla!!!!
> Ayundenme porque ya no se que mas intentar hacer!!!!! Tal vez se me está escapando la tortuga por algun lado y olvidé algo...
> O alguien que me recomiende un psiquiatra!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias.....




hola amigos tengo el mismo problema.
Lo siento pero usar Google traducir
Leí todas las 80 páginas, agregó condensadores levantan, agregó diodo Schottky, impulsado por la batería del coche, pero ruidoso, corta.
entrantes condensadores 470nF I, y 1M resistencia en paralelo.
Los cables de alimentación grande, y todo lo 'que sirve para que se ajuste.
Pero nada va hacia el recorte ....

usted tiene otras sugerencias?

EN 470nF ir bien o mejor 100? la resistencia de 1M y 'derecha que va entre los pines 1 y 2?

muchas gracias


----------



## marceguitarrista

hola les cuento que después de tratar de conseguir el tda,lo pude conseguir en una casa de electrónica del cual solo quedaba uno.Entonces ayer puse manos a la obra y termine el amplificador yo había hecho el de burky que viene ya con el filtro en la misma placa,el problema es que no me anda osea les explico.
Cuando lo conecto no prende el led entonces reviso un poco y estaba al revés,lo arreglo y no sale sonido por el parlante (uso uno de 20w 4ohm) todo esto con el stanby abierto,cuando cierro la linea del stanby el led prende pero se escucha muy bajito con la oreja pegada al parlante y a maximo volumen el ampli y muy distorsionado.
He revisado soldaduras,alguna pista que puedan estar dañadas o unidas,el circuito tiene tension,los componentes a simple vista no parecen dañados,revise la posición de los capacitores según la hoja de burky y están todos en forma correcta.Les pido por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto les agradecería.saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

marceguitarrista dijo:


> hola les cuento que después de tratar de conseguir el tda,lo pude conseguir en una casa de electrónica del cual solo quedaba uno.Entonces ayer puse manos a la obra y termine el amplificador yo había hecho el de burky que viene ya con el filtro en la misma placa,el problema es que no me anda osea les explico.
> Cuando lo conecto no prende el led entonces reviso un poco y estaba al revés,lo arreglo y no sale sonido por el parlante (uso uno de 20w 4ohm) todo esto con el stanby abierto,cuando cierro la linea del stanby el led prende pero se escucha muy bajito con la oreja pegada al parlante y a maximo volumen el ampli y muy distorsionado.
> He revisado soldaduras,alguna pista que puedan estar dañadas o unidas,el circuito tiene tension,los componentes a simple vista no parecen dañados,revise la posición de los capacitores según la hoja de burky y están todos en forma correcta.Les pido por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto les agradecería.saludos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


Te da la impresión de que se puede opinar algo sin ver que es lo que armaste y como lo armaste.

*¡ Fotos !, ¡ Algo !*


----------



## marceguitarrista

Les pido disculpas si no se entendió mi problema. Aca adjunto dos fotos del circuito una del lado de los componentes y otra del lado de las pistas. Tambien adjunto el circuito de burky que saque de este foro,cualquier duda si me falto detalles diganmelos y los adjunto.
Gracias


----------



## marceguitarrista

Bueno al final lo pude solucionar,era el potenciometro del filtro donde uno de los cables no estaba haciendo contacto en la placa.
El amplificador funciona perfecto,es tremendo!!!!.Este 1562q que logre conseguir era el ultimo que quedaba en la casa de electrónica (ELECTRÓNICA RC) me salio $48 supongo que no tenían actualizado el precio,este tda es un nxp (la nueva philips semiconductors).
Por si alguien no consigue este integrado en argentina les comento que en dicomse a fin de mes lo traen importado de afuera,nose si sera truco u original pero su precio ronda los $200.
El circuito lo probé con un woofer a 8 ohm de 100wrms y lo mueve por completo,cuando pueda subo un vídeo.Pronto le haré las  modificaciones de los capacitores extra y los diodos schottky haber como queda.
SALUDOS


----------



## PabloGatell

Me he leido absolutamente todas la páginas y he llegado a buen puerto. Tome el recaudo de medir la resistencia entre los pines de salida 7 y 11 a la hora de comprar el IC, midiendo un valor de 640 ohms y ha funcionado de primera.
He diseñado mi propia placa porque los capacitores que tenía eran de 63v en vez de 25. 
La etapa de potencia la utilizo para mover un driver de una sirena y ha funcionado correctamente. 
Esta sirena también incorpora la función de rumbler/howler que sobresalta las frecuencias bajas para llamar aun más la atención y ahí he tenido el inconveniente de que se apaga a los segundos, pero de seguro debe ser por la fuente de pc que estoy utilizando. 
Si bien he agregado un par de capacitores de 4700uF y el par de diodos, el tiempo de funcionamiento antes de apagarse es levemente mayor, por lo que aún me queda probarlo con una batería de auto (que es en donde en realidad va a ir montado definitivamente el equipo)
Por lo pronto las modificaciones las he realizado sobre la primer versión del pcb que hice, el cual no contemplaba ambos capacitores adicionales, adhiriendolos con silicona y soldando los cables a la cara cobreada de la placa.





Ya he diseñado una nueva versión que los contempla para que quede todo quede ordenado y prolijo. También cabe mencionar que tanto el led como el stand by funcionan perfecto. Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Esta sirena también incorpora la función de rumbler/howler que sobresalta las frecuencias bajas para llamar aun más la atención y ahí he tenido el inconveniente de que se apaga a los segundos, pero de seguro debe ser por la fuente de pc que estoy utilizando.



mmm la fuente aguanta  ten cuidado con el integrado


----------



## PabloGatell

Entonces supones que el IC se protege debido a una sobre excitación de entrada?


----------



## Hetitor

Hola a todos. Armé un amplificador con un TDA1562Q y tiene una fuente de 12 vcc 5 amperes. El problema es que cuando lo uso con parlante de 4 pulgadas de 4 ohms funciona bárbaro y casi no distorsiona. per cuando le conecto dos woofer de 8 ohms en paralelo (lo que hace que san 4 ohms creo), al aumentar el volumen se corta el audio y pende la luz de diagnóstico y vuelve a sonar y vuelve a cortar.
Pregunto, por lo que he leído de ustedes. Tengo que conectar dos capacitores mas en paralelo a los de 4700 Mfd de las lift suply?? para que no haya caída de tensión?? y que son los diodos shootky? Perdón por mi ignorancia en el tema. Tengo un solo integrado que compré hace unos años y no hay mas en venta que sean de mi confianza, ya que compré dos que me resultaron truchos.
Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## Zet@

Buenas noches! Este CI, la verdad es muy bueno dentro de lo esperado por la tension con la que funciona. Lo he armado como lo indica el dstasheet de TDA1562. Por ahora destaco que debe usarse una muy buena fuente de alimentacion. El circuito consume bastante, a medio "volumen" ronda los 4 amperes y como pasa con estos integrados cuando lo exigis, el consumo llega a 10 amperes y mas, pero ya se nota la distorsion del sonido.
Yo lo use con unos parlantes 6x9 de buena calidad, controlando siempre el consumo de corriente diria que hasta los 5 amperes de consumo sonaba muy bien. Cuando pasaba ese consumo debido a que le "subia el volumen" ya empezaba a cambiar el sonido, los graves ya sonaban distorsionados o entrecortados. Los medios y agudos empezaban a sonar mas fuerte, esto debido a la forma en que trabaja este integrado. En pocas palabras, dentro de lo normal, respetando el circuito y recomendación del fabricante, este circuito funciona muy bien. Ideal para reforzar el sonido en el auto. Desde luego usar buena seccion de cableado para alimentar el circuito.
Recordar que este integrado puede arrojar 50 watts de potencia con una baja distorsión, pero si solo lo quieren usar para graves de forma constante,  este valor de potencia baja hasta los 30 watts aproximadamente debido a que no puede recuperar la carga de los capacitores para entregar toda la potencia que puede dar. En el peor de los casos, llegara a entregar 20 watts de potencia antes de entrar en falla y protegerse. 
 En casi todos los casos, la mayoria de las fallas, se debe a la fuente de alimentacion, si van a usar una fuente para usarla en casa, como yo lo hice, usar una de mas de 8 amp y 14 voltios. De ser posible usar fuentes electrónicas de buena calidad. Parlantes que use, 6x9 de 4 ohm y 55 watts de potencia continúa. Usar audio de buena calidad para hacer la prueba. Un CD, o formatos de audio no tan comprimidos.


----------



## Zet@

Tengan mucho cuidado con los componentes falsos o de mala calidad. Tube que volver a usar estos integrados y la verdad me sorprendio la capacidad que tienen. Pude probarlo con un osciloscopio y medir los parámetros. Con 15 voltios y 8 amperes, la potencia que obtuve con una carga de 4 Ohm llegó a mas de 70 watts pero con bastante distorsión. Y a unos 50 watts sonaba muy bien. Mejor que una version anterior que habia armado. Los componentes que usé son los mencionados en el datasheet, y lo que sí, deben colocarle un buen disipador de calor. El integrado se protege cuando se calienta demasiado, y pasa de trabajar en clase H (que es donde entrega mas de 50 watts) a clase B (donde lo maximo que puede entregar es 20 watts) y si esto persiste, se apaga. Usen componentes de calidad. No se van a arrepentir.
Usen parlantes de calidad, asi como música de alta calidad.


----------



## DJ T3

Hubiese estado genial ver alguno de los graficos del osciloscopio, asi que mas "redondo" el aporte...


----------



## uli__f

Hola, qué tal? y en el caso de conectar a la salida una impedancia de 8 ohm, cuál sería la potencia de salida? Tengo un TDA 1562Q. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

uli__f dijo:


> Hola, qué tal? y en el caso de conectar a la salida una impedancia de 8 ohm, cuál sería la potencia de salida? Tengo un TDA 1562Q. Muchas gracias!


Para conocer ese valor, también se debe saber el valor de la tensión de alimentación.

En el datasheet del  *TDA1562Q *se encuentra todo especificado, será cuestión de buscar y leer


----------

